
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per month, please. If it
isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested
in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>To search the thread, try kennytilton&#x27;s WhoIsHiring browser at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a> or 
kristopolous&#x27; console script at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
jacobwg
Thorn | San Francisco or Remote (US based) | Full-time Contract | $100k -
$150k | Software Engineer |
[https://www.wearethorn.org/](https://www.wearethorn.org/)

Thorn is searching for a software engineer to join its engineering team as a
full-time (40 hrs/week) contractor. This is a 6 month contract, with the
possibility of extension, or full-time consideration.

Thorn builds technology to defend children from sexual abuse. The team’s
current areas of focus include human trafficking, dark web child
abuse/exploitation content, and social media platform safety. In this role you
will work on our Industry Toolkit, which will be used to clean online
communities of child abuse. The work spans large scale hash matching, building
RESTful APIs, generating XML reports, and building systems for cloud and on-
premise deployment.

Qualifications

\- Professional software development experience.

\- Adept at quickly learning new technologies.

\- Experience implementing, testing, and deploying code to production.

\- Skilled at rapidly prototyping applications.

\- Ability to collaboratively solve problems with internal and external
stakeholders.

\- Clear, efficient, and eloquent communicator — we are a distributed team, so
written communication is crucial, from Slack to pull requests.

Technologies we use: Node / React / TypeScript / Docker / Kubernetes / AWS /
Terraform / Packer /Python / PostgreSQL

If you don’t have experience with some of these, fear not. We still want to
work with you as long as you have the desire and ability to learn.

Apply today! [https://grnh.se/f06365fb2](https://grnh.se/f06365fb2)

~~~
kevinconroy
Although not for the faint of heart, the work Thorn does is incredible. I
highly recommend anyone who is looking to transition to a 'higher, real-world'
impact role to look at this!

Disclaimer: Not affiliated with Thron, just a fan after having worked with
them at AWS re:Invent Nonprofit Hackathon.

~~~
scenario4
Wow - this is exactly the kind of work I want to do. For two decades I've been
writing boring software to make rich people richer. I've been looking for a
way to use my experience for something that really helps people. It makes me
wonder if there is a list of dev/tech opportunities for similarly impactful
organizations.

~~~
kevinconroy
Check out ctosforgood.org, or head over to idealist.org.

~~~
scenario4
Thanks. I'd never seen those sites before and they're what I'm interested in!

------
lordnacho
Interdax | Blockchain Engineer, Senior Security Engineer | London | REMOTE |
Full-time | www.interdax.com

Interdax is building a 3rd generation digital asset exchange. Our engineering
team comes from top HFTs and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from
well known firms in the blockchain space.

We are self-funded and we have a promising prototype with unparalleled
performance. Our matching engine can process a whole busy day of trading (24h
in other crypto exchanges) in less than 30 seconds. Now seeking world-class
Blockchain and Security engineers for auditing and testing the platform. ​

 _What we offer:_ ​

    
    
       Competitive Salary ($180k-$250k / year)
    
       Profit Sharing (0.5 - 1.5%)
    
       Remote friendly
    
       Flexible work hours
    
       Unlimited Vacation Policy
    
       Startup culture
    
       Team getaways
    
       Like-minded peers passionate about building challenging technology

​

 _What we seek:_

Blockchain Engineers: Crypto, Bitcoin, Ethereum, Smart Contracts, DEX
Architecture

Senior Security Engineers: OpSec, DevSecOps, Microservice security, AppSec,
Pentesting, Code audit, Crypto ​

You can send your resume to careers@interdax.com with links to your linkedin
or github

~~~
zerr
What does Blockchain Engineer do? Like implementing blockchain from scratch,
or working on existing implementations? (Bitcoin, Ethereum) doing what? Fixing
bugs mentioned in their issue tracker? Please elaborate what's the work day
looks for such developer.

~~~
argparse2
Hi, not lordnacho but I’m one of Interdax’s eng leads.

Mostly is about working on existing implementations but a deep understanding
of how blockchains work is required. We’re looking for someone who can help to
review and add new cryptos (for building trading pairs), work with the
exchange wallets and continuously track, evaluate and solve potential issues
derived from bugs/vulns that appear from time to time in some
cryptocurrencies.

We’ve got the process already quite streamlined so it’s more about optimising
it and have more eyes reviewing internal and external code bases. Also
experience with DEX architectures is a bonus (but not strictly necessary)

------
kylegibson
PolicyStat | Full-Stack Python+Django Software Engineer | Indianapolis,
Vancouver, or REMOTE | Full Time | +$80k

PolicyStat's mission is to improve healthcare delivery through better
processes. We help our clients make their policies and procedures easier to
find, access, and manage.

As a critical member of our small product team, you'll assume several roles
including front-end, back-end, on-call support, API design, architecture,
devops and database engineering.

Full description + Apply here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IzGRolB036r89XAs3NK9A1_J...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IzGRolB036r89XAs3NK9A1_J5evbO9AgW1sxYwKftGI/edit)

Some exciting things we're doing now that you can help with:

\- Full product/site mobile-first redesign using React

\- Switching from Python 2.7 to Python 3

Interview Process:

1\. Application review.

2\. Complete a small timed work sample (no more than 45 minutes) in Python
designed to represent what your day to day work would look like.

3\. Conversation with the Product team lead.

4\. Complete a timed work sample project (no more than 4 hours) that is
representative of the kind of projects you'll be working on.

5\. On-site (or remote) culture conversation with the team + face to face
interviews.

~~~
LrnByTeach
> Interview Process:

It is nice to see interview process spelled out in exact steps, it speaks for
company clarity culture and it will unwind cognitive load on the candidate ..

Google docs job desc is nice add-on to give job details instead of all pasting
in job post

~~~
privacypoller
It's also telling that a mid-level Engineering role makes you step through
this many hoops for $80K/yr. Or that the refer to that as "market rate".

~~~
jarz
$80k/yr _is_ market for a starter mid-level position in Indianapolis. However,
most of the city's talent is C# and JavaScript.

ETA: that's probably the most rigorous interview process I've seen in Indy and
seems a bit extra for anything other than a lead.

------
CrowdStrike
CrowdStrike| Sr. Software Engineer-Golang | Multiple Locations |
CrowdStrike.com

We’re building the next-generation infrastructure and security platform for
CrowdStrike which include an application and service delivery platform,
massively scalable distributed data storage and replication systems, and a
cutting-edge search and distributed graph system. Help us scale CrowdStrike’s
infrastructure and products to handle massive growth in traffic and data as we
continue to experience dramatic growth in the usage of our products.

Apply
Here:[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News)

------
ropiku
Coinbase | San Francisco, New York, London UK | Full-time |
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers](https://www.coinbase.com/careers)

Coinbase is a platform that facilitates the easy use of digital currency for
consumers and merchants. This includes buying and selling of digital currency,
secure storage in the cloud, and a suite of merchant tools. Moving and
transacting financial assets safely is core to executing on our vision and
building our brand of trust.

We’re hiring for a range of positions and teams:

* Senior backend/frontend/full stack engineers

* iOS and Android mobile engineers

* Interns

* Engineering Managers

Coinbase started as Rails app and is powered by many open source projects.
We’re happy to contribute back to the community via the Coinbase Open Source
Fund: [https://engineering.coinbase.com/introducing-coinbase-
open-s...](https://engineering.coinbase.com/introducing-coinbase-open-source-
fund-116617a1f6ec)

Please check our careers page for more details on the teams, requirements and
apply for what excites you:
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers](https://www.coinbase.com/careers)

------
pbiggar
Dark | Frontend engineer, Infrastructure engineer, Designer | Early Stage |
Full-time | San Francisco | Onsite

We're making coding 100x easier, allowing you to build scalable backend
services in minutes/hours rather than weeks/months. We do this by removing as
much accidental complexity as possible from building software, esp around
infrastructure, deployment, and APIs. More at
[https://darklang.com](https://darklang.com).

• Product: Dark, a holistic combination of a programming language, structured
editor, and infrastructure compiler. Basically, anything that we need to do to
remove accidental complexity from development.

• Phase: Trying it out with first users
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189)).
So quite early, definitely pre-product/market-fit, so you’ll be heavily
influencing the product.

• Funding: $3.5m

• Market: We're targeting existing developers for the next few years

• Mission: allowing a billion people to code

• Values: Do your best work, inclusion, autonomy, continuous improvement

• Stack: OCaml, Elm, Kubernetes

== Salary/benefits ==

Good salary for seed-stage startup, good equity. Good benefits, including
healthcare, parental leave, 401k.

== Team ==

CEO was former VP Prod @ Lola Travel, CTO was founder/CEO of CircleCI

[http://darklang.com/careers/](http://darklang.com/careers/)

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf ([https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)) | REMOTE |
Developers

Overleaf builds modern collaborative authoring tools for scientists --- like
Google Docs for Science. We have over two million registered users from around
the world. Our primary product is an online, real time collaborative editor
for papers, theses, technical reports and other documents written in the LaTeX
markup language.

We recently acquired ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two platforms into
Overleaf v2. We plan to add up to three developers to our team, two with a
backend focus and one with a frontend focus. Full stack developers are also
very welcome to apply.

Our stack currently includes Angular, React, Node.js, Ruby on Rails,
PostgreSQL, Mongo and redis.

Some reasons you’d enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free
Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Our core hours are 2pm--5pm UK
time. Applicants in the US and EU are preferred.

\- We’re agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Please see
[https://overleaf.workable.com/jobs/734449](https://overleaf.workable.com/jobs/734449)
for more information and how to apply.

------
ac2929
TELUS Digital | Full-Stack Developer| Toronto/Vancouver | ONSITE | Full-
Time/Contract

Our team at TELUS Digital is spoiled. What you’ll find here is that our vibe
is completely different from what you may see in a traditional office. There
are no cubicles or seating plan, instead, we have teams of people working
side-by-side creating something exceptional for our customers.

We use a range of technologies to get the job done: JavaScript and Babel
(ES2015-2017) coupled with Webpack, React, Redux and other libraries to
provide a modern, easy to use Javascript toolchain and smooth Developer
Experience. A central Design System is used for styling and hosts shared
components, while our RESTful APIs are built with Node.js powering our custom
services. Quality is a primary concern and we test our applications at
multiple levels with QA and Product Owners embedded within teams.

Take a look at a couple of our open positions by clicking here
([https://careers.telus.digital/](https://careers.telus.digital/))

~~~
jph
Great team at TELUS Digital -- I recommend taking a look if you like agile,
teamwork, devops, and collaboration.

------
dkuebric
SolarWinds Cloud | Full-stack developers | San Francisco, CA / Boston, MA /
Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full-time

AppOptics ([https://www.appoptics.com/](https://www.appoptics.com/)) is a
monitoring platform that gives our customers (software engineers like us) deep
understanding of how their applications are performing.

As a monitoring product we collect a lot of data, but that's only half the
battle: one of the biggest challenges we face is turning that data into a
product that helps engineers and is satisfying to use. We're looking for a
full stack web application developer to help us grow and refine AppOptics. If
you're interested in data visualization, monitoring, or distributed systems
then this could be the job for you.

Our stack consists of ES6, React, and Redux talking via REST and GraphQL to
Rails and Sinatra apps. We develop locally in Docker containers and deploy to
AWS.

The AppOptics team is small (~30, growing) and tightly knit. We ship early and
often so that we can iterate on user feedback, we're always evaluating new
technologies to see if they will benefit us, and we have lots of opportunities
for individuals to have a big impact.

I consider myself lucky to work with this talented, thoughtful, and fun team.
People are what make a job exceptional. Email dkuebrich@solarwinds.cloud if
you have any questions or would like to join us!

~~~
mamta127
Hey do you have any entry level openings?

------
mscccc
GitHub | Full Time | Software Engineer | REMOTE or San Francisco |
[https://github.com/marketplace](https://github.com/marketplace)

GitHub is changing the way the world creates software and we want you to help
us craft the best way to build a software workflow: GitHub Marketplace. We’re
looking for a talented Engineer to help make our Marketplace be the ideal
place to find and sell the best tools development workflows.

You’ll work with our team of Ecosystem engineers, designers, and product
managers to craft a cohesive experience for both our customers' integrators.
The Ecosystem organization works together to ensure every part of our Platform
is low friction and provides a high amount of value. Become part of the future
of software development by joining our Marketplace team.

Details:

SF:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/1152666](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/1152666)

Remote US:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/1152669](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/1152669)

Remote Global:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/1152619](https://boards.greenhouse.io/github/jobs/1152619)

Keywords: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, GraphQL

~~~
fapjacks
Oooohhhhh, okay. Right! _Now_ it makes sense, even though I'm probably late to
the game. Buying Github and turning it into a some kind of app store -- or
merging it with the existing Windows/MS app store -- is totally the kind of
answer I'd expect from someone at Microsoft answering the question "How do we
make money from open source projects at Github?" I had heard someone say
"Insight into open source projects and their developers" as an answer -- which
is clever! -- but I just don't have it in me to believe that MS would be that
strategic with open source. It doesn't obviously lead to dollars, and MS isn't
a long-game kind of company. Just to say it now, since I can hear the hate
coming over the hill, by "long game" I mean "long game" like Chinese
international policy.

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Menlo Park, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* DevOps Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358)

* Backend Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914)

Below are a few notable roles too:

* Product Designer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/706512](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/706512)

* Leadership Sourcer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1173886](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1173886)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is building a platform dedicated to connecting people through games.
We grew from 90 million to 130 million users in the last year. We have over 19
million daily active users and 8 million peak concurrent users. Those number
are growing every day. Discord is just 3 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers in the key roles of fullstack, backend, and data
infrastructure as well as senior data scientists to join our data team. Join
an amazing team solving interesting scaling problems and creating next
generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, React, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com/home](https://occipital.com/home)

* ASSISTANT CONTROLLER (BOULDER)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
aaronblohowiak
Netflix | Demand Engineering | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE

Creating an amazing failover capability is our team's most visible product and
responsibility, yet the tools and skills we've developed along the way are
opening doors for proactive optimization during normal operations as well. Our
two main "levers" are the steering of user traffic (125M+ users) and the
scaling of our systems (tens of thousands.) Pulling either of these levers
changes the shape of Demand for resources.

If you're interested in this kind of work and are a Sr SWE or SRE, drop me a
line at aaronb@netflix.com

Netflix is a great place to work and there are lots of other jobs at
jobs.netflix.com -- if you are interested in an "insiders perspective" or have
any questions about what it is like in general, I'm happy to help.

------
jkempe11
Gusto | Software Engineers, Product Managers, and Product Designers [Senior
Levels] | San Francisco, CA or Denver, Colorado | Full-Time | ONSITE

Gusto’s mission is to create a world where work empowers a better life. We are
making the most complicated, impersonal business tasks simple and personal.
Imagine payroll that brings peace of mind, HR that transforms work into a
community, and benefits that help people plan for a better future. Our small
business customers truly love our product and we think you’ll love building
it. Come join us in SF or Denver and help serve over 60,000 businesses across
the country.

In case you want some more technical details, here's a link to our engineering
blog: [https://engineering.gusto.com/](https://engineering.gusto.com/)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1](https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1)

Or feel free to email me directly! I’m john.kempe@gusto.com.

NOTE: While we're happy to talk to almost anyone, we're seriously considering
senior applicants right now.

~~~
1080i
Could you describe what the interview process looks like for software
engineers at Gusto?

------
crazyeggjobs
Crazy Egg | Full Stack Engineer | Remote/Distributed Team | Full Time | 80
-140k

Since 2005, over 300,000 websites have used Crazy Egg to understand how their
audience experiences their website and their product. We are pioneers in data
visualization, in conversion rate optimization, and in helping small and
medium businesses get immense value quickly and accurately from incredibly
large data sets. That's what we love to do. We are looking for a Full Stack
Engineer to help build on that foundation and improve our product, and the
tools, technology and platform we use to help our customers.

You will be joining Crazy Egg as a Full Stack Engineer and help in scaling our
systems and move us towards a service oriented architecture.

We are a small fully distributed team across the world. We believe this is the
wave of the future, and allow you to work where you're most productive and
happiest. We were started by founders who have had multiple successes. This is
a great opportunity if you’re interested in one day breaking off on your own
and founding your own profitable company.

If you’re interested in joining us, please share more about yourself at:
jobs@crazyegg.com

You can view more details here: [https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/67335-remote-
crazyegg-full-s...](https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/67335-remote-crazyegg-
full-stack-engineer-crazy-egg)

~~~
ctraynor
Hey, I get a response from your mail server saying the "jobs" group may not
exist.

~~~
crazyeggjobs
Hey there! Ah no, apologies for not setting this up correctly!

I think it should work now, are you up for trying again? If not, please shoot
over your email to amee@crazyegg.com

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead & QA | REMOTE & San Francisco, CA &
San Diego / Encinitas, CA | Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Eng Leads, Software Developers, Quality Assurance
Analysts. Our engineering team is about half based in our San Francisco office
and half remote (remote for us is PST +/\- 3 hours). Tech stack is
AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of folks that
really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and users.
Lots of interesting problems to solve! We're also looking to grow our
footprint in north-San Diego Count, where I'm based.

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with folks about healthcare, startups,
whatever. Contact info's in profile.

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months INTERNS
We are as usual looking for new colleagues to help improve our Free Software
solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you just need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 Automotive | Lille/Tokyo | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 providing custom implementations that range
from collecting and analyzing sensor data in windparks to managing product
flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack enable
us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects contributing to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

~~~
blandflakes
I ended up taking a role elsewhere, but ReifyHealth was extremely respectful
of my time and had a very enjoyable interview process. I'd definitely
recommend checking them out.

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. Our recently launched tax planning tool does
just that: [https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI. We’ve raised funding
from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood), recently launched on
ProductHunt and are aggressively hiring to keep up with demand. Looking for:

\- Front-end developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/) Interested?

Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
cloudhead
Monadic | Software Engineer | Berlin | Onsite | Full-time |
[http://oscoin.io](http://oscoin.io)

We're looking to hire a software engineer to work in Haskell on distributed
systems, version control and CLIs to build a platform for open-source
collaboration. Our salary is a flat EUR 100K. We're based in Berlin.

More information on the job here:
[http://oscoin.io/jobs.html](http://oscoin.io/jobs.html)

Thanks!

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Natural Language Processing, Tool UI design,
or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that
we have offices in Ottawa, Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- Security Engineering -- Apple’s Security Engineering and Architecture
organization is looking for talented and driven engineers to build systems
that protect our customers with leading privacy and security technologies.
Successful candidates will be generalists capable of working anywhere in the
stack from cloud-based infrastructure services to operating system components
on device.

Do you start all tasks by asking yourself “how do I automate this”? Relish
wading into unfamiliar code bases? Feel at home with multiple systems
programming languages? Are you determined to ensure that devices are safely
working on the owner’s behalf and protecting their digital lives?

Apply online or send a resume to nectar@apple.com.

------
volkadav
Oracle Cloud Infrastructure (OCI) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE | Seattle, WA or SFBay
or Boston OCI is Oracle's bare metal cloud / next-gen IaaS offering; most of
us are in Seattle and there are branch offices in the SF bay area and Boston
area. My team is looking for senior developers to help build services and
tools for OCI's Operations group. This is a new team in a relatively new org,
so it's a good chance to make an impact and the vast majority of the work will
be greenfield.

Minimum Qualifications:

    
    
      - BS CS or related technical field, or equivalent practical experience
      - Five years of software development experience
      - Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals
      - Mastery of one or more of: Java/C*/Python or similar
      - Proficiency working in a Linux environment
    

Preferred Qualifications:

    
    
      - Graduate work in CS, especially in the fields of Systems or Machine Learning
      - Prior experience architecting and operating large scale systems/services
      - Some familiarity with systems administration or DevOps/SRE experience
      - 10+ years of software development experience
    

Resumes / questions to: mike.o.jackson@oracle.com (Sorry, can't do internships
or new grad hires!)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
alaser
TechEmpower | Full stack developer | Los Angeles area, California (near LAX) |
ONSITE

Please apply at
[https://jobs.techempower.com/hn](https://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

TechEmpower is a custom software company. We help our clients understand their
needs, plan solutions for them, and build software -- on time and on target.

We're looking for good programmers interested in web development. If you're
smart, motivated, and you want to work in a supportive environment, then let's
talk.

ABOUT

\- We're small, with 30 employees working in teams of 1-6.

\- We're friendly. Our office is professional and collegiate, like a computer
lab staffed by adults.

\- We're the authority on web framework performance
([https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/))

TECHNOLOGIES

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but you'll
learn about them every day.

\- Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP

\- Web: Jersey, .NET Core, React, Django, Node.js, Go, Servlets, jQuery

\- Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap

\- Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL Server,
NoSQL.

BENEFITS

\- Flexible Schedules

\- Food trucks on Tuesday/Thursday

\- Lounge with two large TVs and a game collection

------
heyadayo
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | San Francisco Bay area (SF)
| Tokyo, Japan | VISA REMOTE

Game Closure is building the world's most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks. Game Closure has raised more then $30M, and has more than 100M users
supported by a small team of engineers <25

For flavor: our last project was to use redux as a server state timeline for
100M+ players; before that we used code mods to port it from our propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects coming up, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a facial tracking/AR engine, and a react-powered webgl-based UI
system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating.

Our technologies engine have already been in front of tens of millions of
users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high leverage
position, and very senior. We welcome remote for certain folks, because we're
looking to build the best small engineering team in the world, but we prefer
to hire in Tokyo and Mountain View.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com

Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

~~~
tienthanh8490
I interviewed with Game Closure for the engineering position. Passed 3
technical rounds with engineers and CEO, then was asked for reference. I
agreed to provide my ex-boss's contact, they didn't call until more than 2
weeks later, then got a feedback that they received some "red flags" from the
reference so they won't proceed. I couldn't believe it so I came to ask my ex-
boss directly, whom I worked with for 2.5 years as lead developer and still
maintain good relationship. He was shocked to hear that, and said he tried to
give me the best feedback he could, then apologize and even tried to offer me
some other gigs in exchange for the loss. Judging from the actions alone - GC
had no desire to make the call until 2 weeks later and my boss trying to offer
me jobs instead - I find it simply impossible to believe that GC had genuine
interest in me and that my boss backstabbed me. If you don't want the
candidate you should simply tell them, but if you can't find a good reason and
decide to blame it on the reference despite the candidate's effort to provide
whatever you need and risking their relationship, it tells a lot about you.

~~~
ccajas
How long ago did you interview with them? I have just started to get a first
reply from them today (after submitting my resume).

~~~
tienthanh8490
I got first reply around mid April. The whole process was more than 1 month.
If you have more question feel free to DM.

------
agentultra
Weever Apps | Haskell Developer | Hamilton, ON CA | Full-time, REMOTE OK |
[https://weeverapps.com](https://weeverapps.com)

We're developing a workforce automation solution for regulated industries in
the food and drug manufacturing sectors.

Our stack consists of: _Haskell_ , _TLA+_ , _GraphQL_ , _Web Sockets_ ,
_PostgreSQL_ , _Docker_

The system architecture is built around event-sourcing and CQRS.

Please see our full listing for more details:

[https://weeverapps.com/jobs/haskell-
developer/](https://weeverapps.com/jobs/haskell-developer/)

 _Update_

For remote candidates, some overlap with EST/EDT is preferred as it is our
primary time zone.

~~~
eddof13
Upboats for TLA+, ES, CQRS

------
amasad
Repl.it | San Francisco | Infrastructure Engineer | onsite |
[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

We're building a new kind of software platform. Our users go from learning how
to code to deploying apps, getting users, and interacting with other
developers in the community -- all in one place. We're building an IDE, a
cloud runtime, and a developer community.

Although an ambitious plan our team of 5 have proved we can do it. However,
it's time to make our infrastructure production-ready. Something that people
can rely on to develop and deploy their apps and build businesses on. That's
why we're looking for a senior infrastructure engineer to build our remote
development environment, our container orchestration system, and our
services/runtime.

More info and how to apply here:
[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

------
mebassett
Trivium Real Estate | Frontend and Devops | London | Full-time | ONSITE |
50-75k + equity doe

We're a 6 person, investor-backed data-mining startup for the commercial real
estate industry; we're making data entry jobs less painful. Our MVP is moments
away from launching and customers are queuing to take it for a spin. As such,
we're growing our team to tackle the challenges ahead.

What about the team? We have a high emphasis on continual learning. If you're
not learning something new on the job its time for a new one. Our tech stack
reflects this; Haskell and Elm are the main languages. We don't mind if its
your first exposure to either. We're not afraid of experimenting or making
mistakes. The most important quality of anyone on our team is their ability to
learn and teach.

We're hiring:

1\. Junior Front End Engineers 2\. Mid-senior front end engineers. 3\.
devops/infrastructure engineers.

Contact info in profile.

~~~
meghana1602
Hi, I'm currently interning with Bloc's Engineering team and helping build
features for their online education platform. I have passion for constant
learning, I have done a course on Full Stack Web Development at Bloc and
before that have extensive experience as Hardware Engineer in Microcontroller
industry. I'm a passionate mom, I took a break to raise kids and now that they
are old enough I reskilled my self in Web Development and gotten back to
working. I'm thoroughly enjoying improving Bloc's online education platform
and learning so much on the way. I look forward to sharing my experience.
Email id: meghana1602@gmail.com Best, Meghana

~~~
mebassett
hi! thanks for contacting me. Why not send me your cv and other info ? my
contact info is in my profile.

------
j-e-k
The Penny Project | Full-Time / Part-Time / Interns | ONSITE/REMOTE | Los
Angeles | 60-120K + Equity for qualified candidates

Penny Project is a stealth startup in the space of AI and Health, we are
backed by the founders of a 10bn cap company. If you have a passion for AI
and/or health then read on:

Shoot an email to hello@meetkai.com if you are interested and would like to
hear more/apply…

\--

Machine Learning Developer

* Do ASR/NLP/NLU mean something to you? If so then this is right up your alley.

* Experience with Python required

* Experience with Rust or strong desire to learn is a huge advantage

* Experience with TypeScript or strong desire to learn is a huge advantage

* Tensorflow exp preferred but not required

\--

Front End UI/UX Developer

* Experienced in mobile UI/UX

* TypeScript Experience a major plus (or modern ES6 )

* React Native Experience a HUGE plus.

* React Experience a plus.

\--

Full Stack Engineer:

* Experience with TypeScript/JS or Python required

* Experience with Rust or strong desire to learn is a huge advantage

* Experience with Elixir or strong desire to learn is a huge advantage

* Experience with react native a huge plus

* Experience with react a plus

~~~
divs1210
is this open to non-American residents too?

------
thejash
Sourceress (YC S17) | Senior Engineer | SF | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We pay for coaching for all employees. We strongly value personal growth, and
want you to grow into a great engineer or engineering leader :)

We have interesting ML and NLP problems, data infrastructure scaling
challenges to tackle as we're growing quickly, and greenfield customer-facing
product work to own end to end.

About:

Our mission is to help people find work that matters. We believe that the
world is better when people understand the opportunities available to them.
Our human-assisted AI platform delivers great results to our customers
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing").

We raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at one of the
highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published ML research, has Dropbox's former Chief of Staff, and
previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc.

Qualifications:

\- Are you empathetic, driven, and curious? (See our values [1])

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating and helping others grow?

Stack:

Python, AWS, Postgres, React

To Apply:

josh@sourceress.com

[1]
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs#values)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-find-candidates-that-managers-want-without-realizing-it/)

------
ivanzhao

         == Main ===========================================
    
         Notion | Programmer, Designer, Biz Dev, User Support | SF | https://www.notion.so | Full Time | Onsite
    
         == Description ====================================
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of us as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         This is our hiring page:
         https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-life-productivity-1521640800
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         == Contact =======================================
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

~~~
shuckles
Heads up: the link to the investors page (notion.so/investors) 404s.

------
d0m
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of data processing, APIs, UX and fine-
grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.
Other positions available, but please use [hnjobs] in subject line.

------
petersand
Modular Science | Software Generalist | Onsite | Petaluma, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building autonomous farms of the future. We use
teams of robots to automate the entire growing cycle: soil preparation,
planting, watering, weeding, and harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to
do sustainable outdoor farming at a large scale.

We’re looking for a software generalist to join our founding team, working on
computer vision, mapping, localization, navigation, and machine learning. This
project spans everything from microcontrollers to cloud-hosted data sets of
millions of images. Our daily work involves Python, OpenCV, precision GPS,
AWS, multi-spectral imaging, and muddy fields.

Compensation will include meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping
us improve farming, please send a short note and a resume to
jobs@modularscience.com.

------
verveng
Verve Wine | Full-Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE in North America or Europe
| 75K-90K USD | [https://www.vervewine.com](https://www.vervewine.com)

We’re looking for a full-stack developer to join our growing digital team. Our
engineering, product and design teams work closely together to prototype and
implement product features and capabilities aligned with business strategy.
This is a small but highly collaborative team of folks who deliberate about
and share ideas openly, with a ‘screw it, let’s do it’ attitude.

We are Verve Wine, a place to discover, buy, and learn about wine. We strive
to make it as easy as possible for everyone to buy quality wines online with
ease. We began as a mission to to support and promote small and emerging wine
producers worldwide by connecting them with curious wine drinkers. Our team
has traveled the world meeting passionate winemakers and curating selections
based on their great work in an effort to provide access to these hard-to-find
wines. Each wine at Verve has been tasted by our team and chosen because
everyone deserves great wine, no matter the price.

Our stack includes: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, React, NodeJS

For full job description and to apply please visit
[https://www.vervewine.com/careers/9/Full-
Stack%20Developer](https://www.vervewine.com/careers/9/Full-Stack%20Developer)

You can also contact me at ivan@vervewine.com

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | Senior Software Engineer (Backend and/or Frontend), SRE |
San Francisco | ONSITE

Interested in working on tools at the intersection of robotics and machine
learning? Our engineering productivity team is responsible for web-based tools
and infrastructure to support development and testing/simulation at scale of
our Autonomous Vehicle software. We're also looking for a talented Engineering
Manager to join our team.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cruise/jobs/1138832](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cruise/jobs/1138832)

Many other roles are also available on our website:
[https://getcruise.com/all-careers](https://getcruise.com/all-careers)

------
jacksonh
Juvo, Inc. | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Juvo builds financial services for millions of underbanked people around the
world. We partner with mobile operators in emerging markets to provide shop
and lending applications for prepaid cell phone users on the carrier's
network. As users purchase or borrow mobile credit, they unlock access to
higher value products in our marketplace and improve their credit rating. Juvo
recently completed a $40 million Series B funding round from top-tier VCs
including NEA, Wing Venture, and Freestyle Capital.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (Backend), Java (Android), Swift (iOS),
Python, Java & Apache Spark (Data). We are deployed globally in Amazon Web
Services, with an infrastructure managed by Terraform, Ansible, and
Kubernetes.

This month’s featured job opening that we are especially excited about:

* Senior Rails Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838922](https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838922)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838965](https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838965)

We have lots of other openings across engineering and devops. Have a look at
our jobs page to find out more!

[https://juvo.com/join-our-team/](https://juvo.com/join-our-team/)

------
ulifigueroa
Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420-780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age at a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make impact
on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a new
project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | Senior Frontend Developer | London, UK,
Rennes, Fr | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-time | Team of 20 growing rapidly

New Vector backs the Matrix.org and Riot.im projects for open secure
decentralised communication. Our mission is to create a universal open network
and protocol for real-time communication. Recently the French government
announced that they will build their messaging infrastructure on Matrix
technology
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736))

Our flagship client Riot.im has grown exponentially since launch in 2016. Our
(lofty) aim is to disrupt incumbent centralized services like Slack, WhatsApp
and Discord by bringing to bear the unique open ecosystem of Matrix.org

If you would like to know more, either write to us at jobs@riot.im or reach
out to me via Riot.im on @neilj:matrix.org

A full spec lives here - [https://new-
vector.workable.com/jobs/659266](https://new-vector.workable.com/jobs/659266)

A bit about our culture and values lives here -
[https://vector.im/](https://vector.im/)

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
bweitzman
Co—Star Astrology | Software Developer | Full-time, On-site in Brooklyn, NY |
Salary $100k | Equity 1%

We are looking for a full stack developer who is familiar with at least one of
Haskell, Swift, or AWS and is open to learning the others. We love types at
Co—Star, and a passion for statically verifying code is a plus. Some of the
technologies we use include:

\- Haskell (our whole web api is written in this!)

\- Swift

\- Python (we use AWS Lambda to wrap python libraries we don’t want to port to
Haskell)

\- React + TypeScript

You’ll be our first engineering hire (joining two engineering founders), so
you’ll have a big say in what we do and how we do it. We’re growing quickly
and want you to be a part of helping us scale up, tackling problems like
partitioning our database, switching to a more sophisticated messaging queue
and improving our machine learning pipelines.

Full-time, on-site in Brooklyn. Unlimited snacks, vacation, insurance, etc.
Email us your resume -> jobs ∀ costarastrology.com

About Us: Co—Star is a mobile application combining traditional methods of
astrology with modern technology to create a hyper-personalized and social
astrology experience. We are making astrology – along with the meaning and
connection it engenders – accessible to the entire world. Read more here:
[https://www.costarastrology.com/about](https://www.costarastrology.com/about)

~~~
vishbar
How does machine learning apply to something like astrology?

~~~
jcoffland
They both require some faith in magic. Half the companies claiming to use AI
or machine learning are full of shit anyway.

~~~
vishbar
Astrology and machine learning just seem so different. One is a poor attempt
at prediction using dubious, shoddy, poorly understood methods that generally
amount either to general wooly vagueries or completely wrong conclusions that
are no better than random chance, and the other deals with planets.

------
deposit
Deposit Solutions | Site Reliability Engineer, Network Engineer | FULLTIME |
ONSITE | Hamburg, Germany | [http://www.deposit-
solutions.com](http://www.deposit-solutions.com)

We are Deposit Solutions, the provider of innovative Open Banking platforms
for deposits connecting banks and depositors across Europe. Our mission is to
establish Open Banking as the new industry standard for the deposits business.
We develop fast and deploy high quality solutions for a market that is growing
at lightning speeds. Consequently, we need to expand our team of engineers to
keep up with the growth and to explore new opportunities. We are looking for
people who are passionate about their systems, their software, and its quality
so we can evolve our infrastructure to the next level. We are currently
looking for:

\- Network Engineer: [https://deposit-
solutions.workable.com/j/ECF319036A](https://deposit-
solutions.workable.com/j/ECF319036A)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [https://deposit-
solutions.workable.com/j/99C7A65AB6](https://deposit-
solutions.workable.com/j/99C7A65AB6)

If you are interested please check the websites above for more info or email
us at hr@deposit-solutions.com

------
mtklitgaard
LiveAuctioneers | Senior Front End Engineer | REMOTE, ONSITE | Salt Lake City,
UT

LiveAuctioneers is the leading marketplace for fine art, collectibles,
furniture, and jewelry. Our catalogs include everything from Picasso paintings
to Michael Jackson's moonwalking shoes to NFL Super Bowl rings. In 2017,
LiveAuctioneers helped facilitate over $3 billion of sales by connecting over
one million of the world's most knowledgeable collectors with 4,000 passionate
sellers of one-of-a-kind items.

We’re a small company, that uses a small team approach (about 5-6 engineers
per team) and is remote friendly having developers in several states from
Oregon to New York. If you like working in an office with other engineers, we
have one, in Salt Lake City, UT.

We are growing towards a REST-based service oriented architecture. We are
looking for an engineer to join us to help build this system. We build in Go,
Node, React and React-Native. We use AWS with ECS, Docker and Lambdas which
all use RabbitMQ for decoupled systems.

We are looking for someone who cares very much about testing, monitoring,
metrics and especially about delivering software. You’re a solid developer on
the front end, specializing in React and Javascript, and not afraid to jump
into making GO lambda services.

We offer competitive salaries, 401k matches, medical/dental/vison, budget for
a great development setup and many other benefits.

Go to
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/liveauctioneers/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/liveauctioneers/)
to apply.

------
hinting
Remix | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 275+ cities around the world design urban environments
quickly, collaboratively, and clearly.

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf26a5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

------
pa7
Splunk | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits
+ Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for frontend engineers of all
experience levels to help build tools & visualizations to analyze and extract
insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more: [https://bit.ly/frontend-engineer-
splunk](https://bit.ly/frontend-engineer-splunk)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [https://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK5](https://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK5)

~~~
pa7
Also, here are the short links to the other experience levels:

Senior (~6 years experience) [http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-engineer-
splunk](http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-engineer-splunk)

Principal (~10 years experience) [http://bit.ly/principal-frontend-engineer-
splunk](http://bit.ly/principal-frontend-engineer-splunk)

------
anuresuo
EFF | Staff Technologist – JavaScript Developer | San Francisco, CA | On site
| Full time

At the Electronic Frontier Foundation we are looking for amazing people that
want to help us keep the Internet free, open, and awesome. Help us by leading
the development of HTTPS Everywhere
[https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/staff-technologist-
ja...](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/staff-technologist-javascript-
developer)

Responsibilities

* Lead development of HTTPS Everywhere (over 4 million users and bundled with Tor Browser) writing code and documentation.

* Inspire and guide the project’s vibrant open source community.

* Collaborate with other technical teams at EFF (and the major browser companies).

* Collaborate with peers to write, review, and provide feedback on technical design proposals.

* Collaborate with EFF's lawyers on impact litigation, EFF's activism team on public policy campaigns, or explaining technology issues to the press, the public, and the government.

* You will also have opportunities to collaborate on other technical projects and with EFF's other teams on technology, policy and computer science-related issues.

Apply through the website but let me know if you have questions andres (at)
eff.org

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site Okta is a company
which provides secure connections between the people and technology. We are
builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big problems.
Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and each
other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
cabana
Cabana Blockchain | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | $80k -
$140k (USD/BTC)

Cabana Blockchain is developing blockchain-enabled IoT devices for your smart
home. Our devices will improve your life while communicating and transacting
over a private blockchain. We're a privately-owned stealth startup company
operating out of San Francisco, CA.

We're looking to hire for the following positions:

Hardware - Electrical Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Firmware Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Mechanical Engineer (ONSITE)

Software - Backend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Software - Frontend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Please visit
[https://cabanablockchain.com/careers](https://cabanablockchain.com/careers)
for details.

------
amsully
NeuralFrame | Full Stack Software Engineer / Machine Learning Engineer | FULL-
TIME | Greenwich, CT or Boston/Cambridge, MA or Remote | neuralframe.com

Help us build healthcare technology that looks good and performs as good as it
looks! Our initial product will be moving out of Beta over the next 6 months
and we are looking to expand our engineering team.

About us

NeuralFrame is a small, privately funded company looking to expand our
engineering team to accelerate our delivery goals. We are product-focused and
working on many interesting technical challenges across natural language
processing, knowledge representation, machine learning, metric analysis
(predictive analytics), and user-experience.

Skills & Requirements

\- Experience or willingness to learn python. (Python first, optimize later
mentality)

\- Experience with object-oriented programming (C++, Java, Go).

\- Experience/interest: Graph Databases (Neo4j, tinkerpop), Healthcare
technology (UMLS, FHIR), DevOps (Kubernetes, Docker, git), Natural Language
Processing, Machine Learning, Webapp technology (Meteor, Mongo, Node)

\- Entrepreneurial mindset is a plus. Prioritizing goals and always
considering the big picture.

Apply through email alex[dot]sullivan[at]neuralframe[dot]com or
web[dot]administrator[at]neuralframe[dot]com

------
eoqbe_ds
QBE | Data Scientists | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE DETAILS: We're one of
the world's largest insurers, managing $3bn of policies in Europe alone,
covering a large number of domains. In Europe, we focus on commercial
insurance, where we use a broad set of machine learning tools, natural
language processing, and data visualisation to solve business problems. Data
is critical to our decision making process, where it influences pricing, risk
assessment, fraud, claims, customer acquisition and others. We are on a
journey to be the most progressive user of data science within the insurance
industry.

You will be working with a diverse team (12 and growing) using the latest
technologies, while working closely with experts with a vast knowledge in each
specific domain, and strong corporate sponsorship. The Data Science team has a
largely flat structure, and you will have the freedom to solve problems as you
see fit, to really make a mark within the company.

Stack-wise, we currently use the PyData stack (pandas, sklearn, statsmodels,
etc), Kubernetes, Terraform, Gitlab (and Gitlab CI), Bitbucket, Superset (and
some Tableau still). The data science team is also planning to use Airflow and
migrate entirely from Azure to Google Cloud.

What we offer

* competitive compensation and benefits

* HQ at the heart of the financial industry, working alongside industry experts

* a diverse set of problems, our products span across several domains

* flexible working

* hot desking, all desks adjust to standing

* VISA sponsorship

RATE: Attractive Package including Health Insurance, Bonus, Pension, Flexible
Working CONTACT: ds.jobs@uk.qbe.com (please mention Hacker News when you get
in touch)

~~~
joshelgar
Hi there, are you interested in graduates at all?

~~~
eoqbe_ds
Hi @joshelgar, feel free to get in touch with your resume

------
thenobsta
DeepScale | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Intern | Onsite

DeepScale is a venture funded startup in Mountain View, CA. Our investors
include Next47, Point72, Greylock Partners, Bessemer Venture Partners, and
Autotech Ventures.

In automated driving, perception is the consistent (and very difficult) piece
of the puzzle that must be solved whether the goal is to produce a basic
driver-assistance feature like adaptive cruise control or a fully autonomous
vehicle. By building extensible software that can be used for all levels of
vehicle automation. This allows us to start saving lives and deploying our
software in mass production now! Meanwhile, we are also engaging in advanced
developments that will enable autonomous vehicles, ensuring that DeepScale
will be a stalwart of automotive safety whether cars are driving themselves or
helping humans drive.

DeepScale is hiring multiple positions for the following roles:

* Software Engineer

* Deep Learning Research Scientist

* Embedded Engineer

* Infrastructure/Tooling Engineer

Checkout [http://jobs.deepscale.ai/](http://jobs.deepscale.ai/) for more
details.

~~~
AustinBGibbons
I went to college with one of the founders - great dude, would definitely
check out DeepScale if you’re interested in this space

------
bentoner
Draftable | Multiple positions available | REMOTE (worldwide) or Melbourne,
Australia | Full-time | A$100k - A$200k |
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers) (ads for these
positions not up yet)

We hired a remote engineer from HN earlier this year and that’s working out
great.

Draftable makes document comparison software accessible to everyone. We’re
looking for two engineers:

\- Senior Engineer (.NET, JS) - you will lead the development of our desktop
product, Draftable Desktop.

\- Algorithm Engineer - you will work on improving the document comparison
algorithms which power all of our products.

We prefer remote hires, but we’re open to an on-site hire in our Melbourne
office.

We’re looking for experienced and self-reliant engineers. We expect you to
work a full time load of 38 hours per week and to be very productive during
that time.

We know you have a life outside work, so we will respect your non-working and
family time. We don’t expect you to make work your life.

Our tech stack: .NET (mostly C# with some F# and some C++), Python/Django,
Javascript/React, PostgreSQL, Redis and RabbitMQ.

We’re easy-going and easy to work with. We’re developer-led and have a flat
structure. We are collaborative, and we expect you to take an active role in
evolving our engineering culture. We like writing things down. We love Slack.
We launch things as soon as they’re ready. We do things right the first time,
even if it takes a little longer. We don’t have much technical debt.

We'll post more details and application instructions at
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers) within the next
few days.

~~~
eugenezheng0208
Hi,

I am interested in the position. Given my related experience and excellent
capabilities, I would appreciate your consideration for this job opening.
Seeing your requirements, I think my skills are an ideal match for this
position.

My Qualifications:

Independent full time freelancer Extensive experience in modern Javascript and
PHP. Experience building SPAs, as well as building full stack web app.
Frontend: Angular, React/React-Native, Vue, Redux, Mobx etc. Backend: Node,
Laravel, Django, Golang, etc. Excellent interpersonal and communication
skills. Complete in-home development environment and reliable Internet.
Responsibility, Dedication, Transparency, Responsiveness, balance of Fast and
Best, Eager to lean newest techs. I appreciate your taking the time to review
my credentials and experience. Again, thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely,

Eugene Zheng

PS: Portfolio: [https://github.com/eugene-
zheng0208/Portfolio](https://github.com/eugene-zheng0208/Portfolio)

------
evgen
Q-Branch Labs ([https://www.q-branch.net](https://www.q-branch.net)) |
Marketing Director, Hardware Product Manager, Python Developer | FULL-TIME |
London | ONSITE | £50-75K + equity

Join a team helping to protect smart homes from the internet of insecure
things. We all know IoT and connected-devices are a security nightmare:
infrequently updated, often insecure by design, and a constantly growing
source of zombie devices for botnet herders. Help a seed-funded startup solve
this problem for the huge mass of people who are not security/networking
experts and need an easy to install and easy to use solution!

Marketing Director - Q-Branch is looking for an ambitious marketing director
who has experience in crafting a startup marketing plan from the ground up;
messaging, PR, advertising and design. Crowdfunding and social media
management experience strongly desired.

Hardware Product Manager - We need someone with experience in delivering a
consumer hardware product, from CAD design and injection molding to assembly
and shipping. We need someone with experience in sourcing parts, performing
hardware QA and certification, and handling the end-to-end pipeline from
development to delivery.

Python Developer - Q-Branch is also looking for an experienced Python
developer with a strong linux/unix background. Role will involve devops work
(Ansible/Kubernetes/Terraform on AWS) as well as work on a large-scale event
processing pipeline feeding a variety of analytics engines. Some experience in
cyber-security, security data analytics, and machine learning are all major
wins for a candidate.

Contact us at jobs@q-branch.net for more info or check us out on AngelList
([https://angel.co/q-branch-labs/jobs](https://angel.co/q-branch-labs/jobs))

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~50) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra, Rust

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $95k-$225k driven
by your productivity.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling on dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with
CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our technology IS disruptive.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java.

We are also looking for an amazing front-end developer. Using React or another
framework is not enough. Given the complexity of the information we present to
customers we need to develop our own renderer.

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

~~~
rinkugautam26
Hi,

I am Interested in this job.

Thanks, Rinku Gautam rinkugautam26@gmail.com

------
47
Article | Software Engineer, Product Manager | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE, VISA |
C$80 - C$150 | [https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is on the mission to engineer remarkably better furniture experiences.
To accomplish this goal we manage ourselves relationship with the factories
and suppliers, ocean shipping, warehousing, customer service, quality
assurance, operations, transportation network and final mile delivers.

We are building software systems to make an impact on each and every aspect of
above mentioned areas. We are 5 year old startup and we are growing at
exponential rate. Come help us build remarkably better furniture experiences.

We are hiring for following positions:

Software Engineer

Principal Software Engineer

Product Manager

See more details at
[https://www.article.com/careers](https://www.article.com/careers)

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, C++ Engineers |
San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving people’s lives by
making transportation safer, more accessible, and more convenient.

Our mission is to build the world’s most advanced self-driving vehicles to
safely connect people to the places, things, and experiences they care about.

Our vehicles are on the road in communities across the U.S. navigating some of
the most challenging and unpredictable driving environments. We’re hiring
people who want to solve some of today’s most complex problems and make a
positive impact on the world.

Yesterday we announced that Softbank has invested $2.25 billion in Cruise, and
things are getting exciting!

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

~~~
indescions_2018
Congrats on the funding ;)

------
jcowans
Broadway Technology | Consulting, Software Engineering, Trading Application
Support | Austin, London, New York, Toronto, Waterloo | ONSITE, FULL TIME,
VISA

Broadway Technology develops high-performance distributed trading systems for
leading financial institutions. Primary development languages are C++
(especially for latency-sensitive components), Python, and C#. Compensation
and benefits are competitive, including the non-financial side:
[https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-
broadway](https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-broadway)

Visit
[http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com](http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com)
for formal job descriptions and to apply, or email
jcowans@broadwaytechnology.com and mention Hacker News!

~~~
zerr
The non-financial side benefit - rem0te work is mentioned on your website,
could you please clarify about this?

------
Cieplak
Finix | Embedded Systems Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time |
$100k - $150k

Finix builds, manages and sells a payments processing platform
([http://developers.finixpayments.com](http://developers.finixpayments.com))
to banks and other financial institutions. Our stack is mainly Java and
Postgres on AWS. We have a few services in Haskell. We are the first seed-
stage company that Visa has invested in.

Looking to hire 2 to 3 highly effective engineers who want to work on a state-
of-the-art technology platform pushing the future of payments and banking
software, and want to have agency over their day-to-day work. Beneficial to
understand the payments domain and have experience delivering SLAs of 4 nines
(99.99%).

Reach us at this base64-encoded email address:
cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME / PART-TIME | ONSITE / REMOTE | San Francisco
| Senior Software Engineer, Game Designer, Customer Support Specialist

CodeCombat ([http://codecombat.com/about](http://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 15 people, funded by
a16z and YC, in SF, aiming to level up computer science education both in and
out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving education through game-based
learning. We're open source and looking to add a core engineer and game
designer to our SF team, and a customer support specialist part-time remote.
More details at
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat)

------
davidsenior
iVendi Limited | Senior & Mid-Level C# Developers | Full Time | Manchester, UK
| Onsite | £30k - £55k+

Who: iVendi develops e-commerce solutions that make vehicle selling easier for
dealers, vehicle buying easier for consumers and vehicle finance easier for
all.

What: We are looking for talented C# developers to join our rapidly expanding
team. Both mid-level, senior and principle positions are available. Our core
micro services are written in .net core and hosted in k8's on the cloud and
on-prem, we embrace open source frameworks and packages such as nginx,
nancyfx, geteventstore and reactjs. Whilst you will have good knowledge of the
.net framework and C#, you will also embrace the value of looking outside the
gates. A passion for cutting edge technology is essential.

Key Skills: C#, Design, EventSourcing, CQRS, Messaging, NoSQL Databases

Where: Manchester, UK. We have just moved to a brand new, purpose-built high
spec office in Salford Quays. This location is easily accessible by foot, car
and tram.

Why: We are constantly developing new products for the motor finance industry
as well as improving our existing ones. We are also moving into the German
market which has meant that our current products are being modified for the
differences the German market brings.

When: We are looking for developers to join the team as soon as possible. We
have multiple positions available.

Benefits: We have an excellent benefits package including flexible working, 25
days annual leave plus bank holidays, up to 5% matched company pension scheme,
market leading private healthcare, relaxed dress code and free parking and
refreshments. Not only this we also fly the entire team abroad for our winter
conference each year. For the last three years we have been to Lisbon,
Barcelona & Madrid.

More information:
[https://ivendi.com/recruitment](https://ivendi.com/recruitment)

Application: Please send your CV and covering letter to hr@ivendi.com

------
gazzini
EarBuds Music | Android Developer | FULL-TIME | Austin, TX | ONSITE | $100K+
(USD), 0.25-0.50% equity

EarBuds is a social music startup looking to round out our fierce little
development team with a self-directed Android developer. You’ll get to own the
Android app from scratch. Our iOS app will be your initial template, but
there’s still plenty of room to help guide the product’s features and
functionality.

Responsibilities: Own the implementation, release, and maintenance of our
native Android app Work with our design team to create a slick but uniform
cross-platform experience

This position is on-site in downtown Austin.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/earbuds-2/jobs/372776-lead-android-
develope...](https://angel.co/earbuds-2/jobs/372776-lead-android-developer)

------
jorkos
Source ([https://www.sourceapp.io](https://www.sourceapp.io)) | Full Stack
Developer | FULL-TIME | Toronto / New York | ONSITE | 60-80K + equity

Help us bring our fileless platform to the 1 billion information workers who
use a productivity suite like Office or Google Docs. It's 2018 and you are
still stuck with files? It's 2018 and you are still copying and pasting
information? With Source we help teams save time, be more accurate and get way
more done. Think GitHub for non-technical workers.

Full Stack Dev - join our small team and contribute across the whole stack
(Angular, .Net Core, SQL). Help build the core infrastructure and deliver a
great user experience.

Contact us at jobs@sourceapp.io and tell us why you would be a great fit!

------
jeandenis
Plaid | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | equity + benefits | ONSITE,
Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

* About Me *

Hello HN! My name is Jean-Denis Greze and I'm the Head of Engineering at
Plaid. I helped grow Dropbox from 100 engineers to 600+. I joined Plaid
because I believe in their mission to empower the consumer financial
revolution and believe we are uniquely positioned to drive change in the
industry.

* About Us *

We provide a single API on top of the U.S. financial system and help companies
like Venmo, Coinbase, Lending Club, Square Cash, and Robinhood handle banking
data. Being at the epicenter of Fintech allows us to pursue everything from
the Bitcoin frenzy to the revolution happening in Home Mortgages. We are a
mature and enthusiastic workplace excited to grow from 120 (48 engineers) to
200+ employees in 2018.

* About You *

We're looking for experienced software engineers with 2+ years experience in
SRE, Backend, Product, Security, or Data Science. Our tech stack includes
Node.js, Typescript, and Go, and while we love experience with these
technologies we get excited about anyone comfortable stepping into a new
environment. We value transparency, humility, and intellectual honesty.

* Get in Touch *

You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/company/](https://plaid.com/company/) and see our open
roles at You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers) . Reach out to me
directly at greze+hn@plaid.com with a sentence or two about yourself and
either your LinkedIn profile or your resumé.

Tech Buzzwords: Node.js, Python, Go/Golang, Typescript, AWS, Redshift, EC2,
ECS, S3, ElasticSearch, Spark.

Company Buzzwords: $60 million raised, Series B. Catered Lunch, Dinner.
Health+Vision+Dental+Life, Monthly team events. Wellness + Transportation
Benefits, Uber/Lyft credits. Flexible Hours/WFH. Unlimited PTO (three week
minimum).

------
arborbio
Arbor Biotechnologies | Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite |
[http://arbor.bio](http://arbor.bio)

Arbor Biotechnologies is a biodiscovery company that sits at the intersection
of computer science and high throughput experimental data collection. With
rapidly decreasing DNA sequencing costs, the genomes of many organisms (e.g.
bacteria) are being uncovered for the first time. At Arbor, you will be at the
cutting edge of biodiscovery, systematically searching through nature’s gene
diversity to discover and engineer new protein technologies for improving
human health and sustainability.

We're looking for experienced software engineers and top graduate students /
post-docs with:

    
    
      - Strong software engineering and interpersonal skills
      - Experience building production-quality systems for data collection and normalization 
      - Success applying a range of machine learning algorithms on real world data sets
      - Robust data analysis skills, and ability to present results to both technical and non-technical audiences
      - A demonstrated ability to spin up quickly and have a high impact across multiple domains
      - At least 1-2 years of experience or industry internships
    

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAAAACAAADABJtLBZpika)

------
pruth
Carv | React Native Engineer | £35k - £60k + equity | London/Austria ONSITE |
[https://www.getcarv.com/pages/careers](https://www.getcarv.com/pages/careers)

In 2016, we broke the sports wearables record on the crowdfunding platform
Kickstarter. We delivered a v1 of Carv in Winter 2017 and have since helped
over a thousand people improve how they ski. With a thin and intelligent
insert, Carv measures your movement and weight distribution then relays
actionable feedback through your earphones in real-time.

You’ll be working on all things mobile. You’ll be staying close to our users’
primary use-case. Which means skiing! You’ll get the chance to test and trial
your creations in our mountain HQ in Innsbruck. You’ll be working with a
variety of frameworks and tools including Bluetooth Low Energy, Realm, Mapbox
and Protobuf. You'll be using CI and UI Testing to ensure quality.

There’s also plenty of scope for expanding out of mobile and getting involved
with the core analysis engine written in C++ or our Python based server.

* You’ve had at least 1 year of experience with React Native and 2+ years with mobile development. You have shipped and iterated at least one app on the Play or App store. If you have shipped or iterated on at least one app React Native app on the Play or App store then that's a bonus!

If you are interested please email pruth (at) motionmetrics (dot) co

------
drfloob
LinkedIn - Infrastructure Software Development | Senior/Staff Software
Engineer - Backend, Python | ONSITE Sunnyvale, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/712546597](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/712546597)

LinkedIn's Infrastructure Software Development team builds and manages the
company's production infrastructure source of truth, data center inventory and
configuration management systems, monitoring, and workflow automation systems
that underpin all of LinkedIn's production operations. We're looking for
strong Senior or Staff level backend engineers to help us build highly
reliable systems. We're a small team of strong developers, your contributions
would have a large impact on LinkedIn's operations. Experience building data
center monitoring, reporting, automation, or capacity management tooling is a
big plus, but not a requirement.

Our software craftsmanship standards and culture are amazing, and our benefits
and work-life-balance are top notch too, if you're into those sorts of things.
I'm an engineer on the team, happy to answer any questions.

Check out the job description and apply here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/712546597](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/712546597)

------
bredfield
Density | [http://density.io](http://density.io) | Syracuse + NYC + San
Francisco | On-site or Remote | Full-time | $100k-$150k + equity == What we
build

Density combines a powerful people counter, a modern API, a dedication to
privacy, and a Sensor-as-a-Service business model. The system’s self-
installable sensors can be added above any relevant door or entryway. Users
then access always-on people count through our real-time API, allowing them to
measure and understand their physical space.

== DevOps Engineer ===

\- Strong writing skills; ability to craft clear and concise documentation -
Strong background in Linux/Unix Administration - Experience with automation
and configuration management using Ansible, Chef, Puppet or an equivalent -
Experience with deployment orchestration using Nomad, Consul, and Docker -
Knowledge of the AWS stack - Ability to design and manage CI / CD pipelines
(CircleCi) - Strong grasp of modern Python development - Experience with
management of networking and VPNs - Experience managing software change
control and software review systems such as Gerrit - Experience managing
software releases across multiple git repositories - Experience with
relational, non-relational, and timeseries data stores

== Apply ==

[https://jobs.lever.co/density/dfa1c881-52ba-4088-bec1-a85f2a...](https://jobs.lever.co/density/dfa1c881-52ba-4088-bec1-a85f2a9f83b6?lever-
source=hn)

------
clay_to_n
Stasis | Bangalore, India | Senior Javascript Engineer | ONSITE | Full-Time |
₹1500K – ₹3000K + possible equity |
[https://stasislabs.com](https://stasislabs.com)

We're looking for someone to help build ES6 + React web applications in the
healthcare space. Stasis increases hospital access to automatic, continuous
monitoring with our cloud-connected monitoring solutions, and are doing some
cool stuff with AI and machine learning to move the industry towards proactive
healthcare.

Most of our web applications are full-stack JavaScript, plus a bit of Python
used by our team working on machine learning. Experience with ES6 + React +
Redux + a good frontend sense are preferred. There will likely be
opportunities to work with React Native. A bit of backend experience,
including SQL, will help. We're looking for someone who gets excited by TDD,
and has experience driving testing + stability best practices on a development
team.

We're seed-funded, and planning on raising Series A this year. Our team is
about 2/3 in India and 1/3 in the U.S., and we hope to get our first U.S.
customers this year. The product today is live in hospitals throughout India.

If interested, apply here on AngelList: [https://angel.co/stasis-
labs/jobs/355620-sr-javascript-devel...](https://angel.co/stasis-
labs/jobs/355620-sr-javascript-developer) or reach out directly with a resume
to careers+software@stasislabs.com

------
justinsw
Notable | San Mateo, CA | Full-stack engineer, Back-end engineer, ML/AI
engineer | Full-time, ONSITE |
[http://notablehealth.com/](http://notablehealth.com/)

Join Notable and help us build a voice-driven, AI-powered tool for physicians.

Our product delivers a standardized, structured understanding of every
interaction a doctor has with their patients. We are looking for talented
engineers who are excited to drastically improve health care by automating
hours of daily busy-work for physicians, reduce the cost of health care by
eliminating needless overhead, and improve patient outcomes by delivering data
driven insights to doctors and patients. We're looking for excellent engineers
to join an early stage team (8 employees, seed round led by Greylock Nov 2017)
and help us build the core of the product and core of the company.

We do not sponsor visas at this time.

Full-stack, back-end engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/notablehealthcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/notablehealthcom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADExNKmpfNDX-?trackingTag=hackerNews)

ML/AI engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/notablehealthcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/notablehealthcom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADLaiUPIP8UC6?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
iopeak
Asyncy.com | Developer in Devtools | Contract or Full-Time | Amsterdam (visa
provided) | REMOTE | > $70, 0.1 - 1% equity Asyncy.com | Co-Founder | Full-
Time | Amsterdam (visa provided) | ONSITE | > €70k, 0.5 - 15% equity

Asyncy.com | Frontend Developer | Full-Time | Amsterdam (visa provided) |
ONSITE | > €40, 0.1 - 1% equity

== Asyncy — Open source microservices as a platform. == Write applications as
stories (in our DSL Storyscript), removing all the unnecessary complexity,
choreographing microservices on a batteries-included OSS platform. We are
nearly in PRIVATE BETA with amazing examples and a strong two year roadmap.
Think Heroku for microservices with a DSL.

Benefits: * Diversity at our core. Lean startup with customers in the queue. *
Work on cutting edge tech that is built for developers. * Work on 100% open
source software in microservices * Amsterdam because it’s an amazing place for
work/life balance

Company: Born 1/1/2018\. Private equity. YC and raise money in 2019.
Founder/CEO: Steve Peak — Founder of Codecov (successful SaaS developer tool).

Inquire at hello@asyncy.com or
[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs) Learn more at
[https://asyncy.com](https://asyncy.com)

Happy hacking! ️

------
Jeaye
OkLetsPlay | Front-end Clojure | San Francisco Bay Area | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://okletsplay.com](https://okletsplay.com)

We're a Clojure shop in the Bay Area and we're currently hiring employee #5:
an enthusiastic team player and front-end developer. Diversity is important to
us and we want to start things out right.

OkLetsPlay is building LetsBet, a patented social betting platform for skill-
based games. Built using ClojureScript, ReactNative, and the NEM blockchain,
our mobile app allows players to challenge others to a match of skill (think
Chess or Fortnite) and win real money and cryptocurrency.

If you join OkLetsPlay, you will be impactful. As employee #5, you'll have
room to grow into whatever role you like, from managing to leading to being
the expert of the systems. You'll also be a key part of our initial culture,
as we establish the bar for the employees to come.

Finally, to tell you a bit more about the team, the CEO Russ and I care a
great deal about open communication, honesty, teamwork, and following the No
Asshole rule. We want to bring on devs who feel similarly, or who've never
been able to and are now seeking a better culture.

We offer an awesome path for growth, along with salary, a chunk of equity, and
even LetsBetCoin. Start the discussion by sending your resume and info to
hiring@okletsplay.com and we'll set up a call or meeting.

------
mayanks
Kuvera | Senior Software Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full Time Onsite

Kuvera is a goal based investment platform to simplify investing for Indians.
We're offering investments in "direct plan", for free. No fees, no
commissions. We'll eventually launch paid tier for various PMS, AIF, and
Advisory Services. We've seen huge growth in last few months, since launch of
our new platform. Recently we've raised angel funding of $250k. At that time
we were managing about 250 Cr. INR (about 2.5 Billion INR) in assets.

Be part of our journey, and help retail Indian investors manage & grow their
money better!

Our funding announcement: [https://yourstory.com/2018/03/kuvera-
raises-250000-bridge-ro...](https://yourstory.com/2018/03/kuvera-
raises-250000-bridge-round-clutch-angel-investors/) More about us here:
[https://kuvera.in/about](https://kuvera.in/about)

Job Description: Full Stack developer, well-versed in front-end, back-end, DB
& SQL, mobile development. Details here:
[https://hackmd.io/s/BJc5RekAM](https://hackmd.io/s/BJc5RekAM)

Tech stack: Ruby, Node, Python, Vue JS

Email: jobs@kuvera.in

Do mention "Hackernews" in subject line, it'd help us sift through the
applications faster.

------
bhousel
OpenStreetMap US | Executive Director | Remote USA only | Full Time

OpenStreetMap US seeks a new, full-time Executive Director to be a part of our
continued mission and growth! OpenStreetMap US aims to broaden the reach and
diversity of the OpenStreetMap community and increase the use and improve the
quality of our map data. As Executive Director, you will work closely with the
Board to move these goals forward and provide strategic vision to further the
organization’s mission.

The duties of the Executive Director cover a broad scope, encompassing
organizational program and strategy, as well as fundraising, finance, and
marketing. This role will require a high degree of flexibility and creativity,
and a collaborative and inventive orientation. The successful candidate will
be mission-driven and passionate about the idea of creating and applying open,
accurate geospatial data for the world.

This is a unique leadership position within the open source mapping and open
geographic data communities. OpenStreetMap US is one of the largest user
communities of the OpenStreetMap project, and as the Executive Director you
will have a chance to make a difference at the local, national, and
international level. This is a role with ample room for growth and creativity,
and the successful candidate will come from a diversity of backgrounds. We
encourage you to apply!

\---

For more info, or to submit an application, visit
[https://www.openstreetmap.us/jobs/](https://www.openstreetmap.us/jobs/)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time Private Internet Access is a
VPN service which brings security and privacy to the average user that’s fast
and simple to use. We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant
donors for organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future,
Creative Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about
the companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-spo...).

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: - Competitive Salaries - Flexible Vacation Time - Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: - Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

------
malyk
HomeLight | Real Estate | Software Engineers | ONSITE (PHX/SF/SEA) | Full-time
HomeLight is building the destination for home sellers on the internet. We aim
to be the resource for everything you need to consider when selling your home
by providing information, tools, and services to make the process as easy as
possible. Real estate transactions are generally the largest financial
transactions of peoples lives and to date it's been an old, slow, murky
process. HomeLight is making the industry better and we have a lot of awesome
things to build.

Our engineering values include being product minded, taking ownership of your
work, collaborating across the org, being pragmatic and creative, and having
low ego and low drama.

Our stack includes the following technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Ember,
React, Cordova, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, Docker, EC2, RDS, ElasticSearch, and
more.

SF - Downtown office near the salesforce tower. Looking for Full Stack and
Data Engineers

PHX - Scottsdale. Full stack engineers with strong ruby/rails experience

SEA - Downtown. Full stack engineer with strong ruby/rails experience and a
frontend/mobile app focused engineer.

Process: Phone screen, 2 hour real world take home, onsite, offer. PHX/SEA
hires will get to make a trip to SF for an onsite here.

[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

Feel free to shoot me an email at mike AT homelight.com as well.

------
vanessa_bell
Thistle (thistle.co) | VP Engineering, Senior Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Fulltime, Onsite

Thistle is an early stage food-tech startup empowering our customers to eat
better. We design high-quality plant-based food and serve it throughout
California. We don’t want to be just another meal-kit company and have some
key differentiators from our competitors: we put the nutritional wellness of
our customers first, we make delicious meals that people actually enjoy
eating, and unlike most food startups, we are both profitable and growing
fast.

We are hiring experienced software engineers and a VP of Engineering so we can
scale to meet our customer demand and operational needs. Our stack is Python,
Django, Javascript, React, React Native. We value good engineering practices:
we write maintainable code, review each others' work, use tests and static
analysis tools to help catch mistakes, and have a CI pipeline to release
often.

If you care about making peoples' lives better through good food or if you're
interested in the challenges of delivering nutrition at scale, you'll love it
at Thistle. Any questions: vanessa 𝒶𝓉 thistle 𝒹ℴ𝓉 co

Sr Swe:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/37920722-87e2-40cf-983e-ad2...](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/37920722-87e2-40cf-983e-ad23a9b6b30b)

VP Eng:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/749b80e4-f1f3-4aa5-8ef2-6ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/thistle.co/749b80e4-f1f3-4aa5-8ef2-6ae04a151914)

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/](http://newknowledge.io/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Kafka,
Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

We are currently recruiting for the following technical positions: Senior
Software Engineer, Dev Ops Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, and Data Engineer.
You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/)

We are also adding some Junior Engineer roles in the near future, so stay
tuned!

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) io and mention Hacker News
in the subject line.

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo | FULL-TIME ONSITE
VISA| [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. Our products help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.
We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper
and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine learning
tasks. If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come
take a look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

Feel free to reply to this if you have any questions about Shopify :).

~~~
jcjch
hey! thanks for posting this :) do you guys take new grads by chance?

~~~
quadrature
Yup, we definitely take new grads.

~~~
sidusknight
What would be an appropriate posting for these people to apply to?

~~~
quadrature
The internships and entry level positions would be best.

------
bostonpete
Perceptive Automata | Software Engineers | Boston/Somerville | Full-time
ONSITE

Perceptive Automata is a Boston-based startup that has developed a novel
approach to helping autonomous vehicles anticipate what people might do next.
This technology will help AV's navigate safely and smoothly around humans,
including pedestrians, cyclists, and other drivers.

We're starting to get traction with a number of potential partners/customers
and are beginning to hire to support the growing demand we're seeing.
Currently we've got two positions listed:

* Full stack engineer to help improve and scale up our data collection pipeline ([https://perceptiveautomata.com/full-stack-engineer/](https://perceptiveautomata.com/full-stack-engineer/))

* Senior (primarily C++) software engineer to help build out our core technology to be ready for commercial deployment ([https://perceptiveautomata.com/senior-software-engineer/](https://perceptiveautomata.com/senior-software-engineer/))

We'll be posting more positions soon and we'll almost certainly be seeking
additional engineers with CV/ML experience so drop us a line if you think what
we're doing is a good match for your background and interests.

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers | Washington,
DC | ONSITE | [http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 40 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

We are hiring Software and DevOps Engineers to work across a range of projects
including developing the data science platform we deploy internally and for
our clients, and building and managing complex data pipelines for our clients.
We're looking for engineers who want to work collaboratively, learn new
things, and take projects from conception to production.

We're excited to work with any engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience-- but we're particularly interested in folks
with several years of experience with Python, Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark,
React+Javascript, Terraform, or Ansible.

Apply at [https://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](https://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

------
aerosmile
Kindly Care | CPA - Head of Payroll | REMOTE OK | $100k-$150k + equity

Kindly Care ([https://www.kindlycare.com](https://www.kindlycare.com)) helps
families find, hire, and manage private caregivers so that their elderly loved
ones can age in their homes rather having to move into assisted living
facilities. We take pride in the fact that we’re working on one of the most
pressing problems in our society: ensuring that our seniors are taken care of
despite seemingly endless challenges caused by fiscal and labor shortages.

We closed a Series A earlier this year, and have raised $9.5m to date. To find
out more about Kindly Care, check out our (slightly outdated) Techcrunch
coverage: [https://tcrn.ch/2dtlNf8](https://tcrn.ch/2dtlNf8)

We’re hiring a Head of Payroll to process the weekly payroll for all of our
caregivers. For compliance reasons, a valid CPA license is required. The ideal
candidate demonstrates superior attention to detail, loves a customer-centric
culture, thrives in a fast-paced and rapidly changing environment, and takes
pride in their work. Prior experience with processing payroll is preferred but
not required.

If you or someone you know would be a great candidate, please email
hr@kindlycare.com.

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE or REMOTE

Clover is reinventing health insurance by working to keep people healthier.
We're looking for seasoned engineers and data scientists to help us solve the
most complicated problem in the world: healthcare.

We're using sophisticated data analytics, custom software, and machine
learning to coordinate care and build a clearer model of our member's health
and risk factors. We are on a mission to help seniors and low-income members
live healthier while keeping costs down. This is an opportunity for those who
want to be at the intersection of health and technology and thrive in a
collaborative environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles:
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

To learn more about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

------
pkcsecurity
Hi All,

PKC ([https://pkc.io](https://pkc.io)) is looking for a Senior Clojure
Architect who can lead our growing team of excellent junior+mid+senior
computer scientists and help us lay rail for an all-clojure toolset that we
will be building out and sharing with the larger Clojure community in the near
future. This job is a good fit for you if you enjoy mentoring and teaching the
finer points of production-level Clojure, but also still enjoy getting your
hands dirty and writing excellent Clojure. There’s a more detailed job
description here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/173809](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/173809).

Location: 🇺🇸 on-site in Huntington Beach, California (we’ll cover your move) :
$160k-$200k/year base, depending on experience Benefits: Strong
entrepreneurial, empowering, and moral company culture Make a major
contribution to the Clojure ecosystem 100% PPO Health/Dental/Vision Work on
interesting computer security problems

More about us: PKC was founded in 2014 and is located in Huntington Beach, CA
(Southern California). We are a security-focused, custom software firm that
builds cutting-edge software to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our
work spans across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces. You can
find out more about us and peruse our blog here:
[https://pkc.io](https://pkc.io).

If you are interested, email Mike at jobs@pkcsecurity.com with your resume and
any questions you may have. You should hear back quickly.

------
ASchubert
Invia Group Germany| (Senior) Android Developer (m/f)| Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | RELOCATION and VISA Support

The Invia Group is a pan-European market leader in online travel sales and
brings together leading travel portals in Europe under one roof. From package
holidays to tailored tours, from business trips to family breaks.

We are looking for a talented Android Developer (m/f) with an intrinsic
curiosity in technological innovations for our mobile team in Berlin.

Tech Stack: Kotlin, RxJava 2, Android Architecture Components (ViewModel,
LifecycleObserver) Android Databinding, DbFlow, Retrofit, Moshi & Kotshi,
Modular Architecture based on MVVM and Gradle Modules

Your tasks:

\- Develop the ab-in-den-urlaub.de - Android App using cutting edge
technologies \- Write object oriented, structured, high performance and
reusable code \- Push forward our test-driven development process including
unit, integration- and functional testing \- You create and analyse automated
tests \- Share new ideas and make decisions about app architecture and
technologies

To find out more and apply follow the link:
[http://bit.ly/AndroidDeveloperTravel](http://bit.ly/AndroidDeveloperTravel)

In case you have any questions, do not hesitate and contact Alexander Schubert
via jobs@invia.de We are also looking for Front End Developer (m/f) and Back
End Developer (m/f) just have a look at our careerpage =>
[http://bit.ly/InviaCareer](http://bit.ly/InviaCareer)

~~~
thesimon
I hope you don't mind if I ask two questions here instead of everyone emailing
you :)

* Do you have details on the Front End Stack you are using or planning to use?

* Is it correct that only the mobile team is in Berlin? Looks like web development is Leipzig etc.

~~~
ASchubert
Hi,

It is correct, that the web development team is located mainly in Leipzig.

In regard to the Front-End-Stack I will get back to you on monday.

------
beezee
BondLink | Junior/Senior Software Engineer | Boston, MA, US | ONSITE | Full
Time

We are a small team of Scala engineers using advanced functional techniques to
ship reliable, rot-proof software. We use lots of shapeless and scalaz, a free
monad based program/interpreter architecture, monadic logging, and more. If
these things are familiar you will feel right at home, if they are interesting
to you and you want to learn, you will find a safe and supportive environment
to grow on the job.

About the company:

BondLink provides a SaaS platform to bond issuers in the $4 trillion municipal
bond industry. We have recently raised a large Series A, we have strong
revenue growth, and we are already working with many of the largest issuers in
the country.

The company was founded by a former Massachusetts Assistant State Treasurer
who raised nearly 25 billion in funding for the state and set the gold
standard in the industry for transparency and investor outreach, partnered
with a multiple-time startup founder with several successful exits under his
belt.

We have deep expertise and credibility in the industry we serve, great
product-market fit, a strong footing with a ton of momentum, and a great
handle on our software delivery.

If this sounds like something you'd want to be a part of, shoot an email to
brian(at)bondlink(dot)com

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Senior Product Manager, Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE (within
USA) | Full-time Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're
solving complex supply chain problems involving everything from creating
production-ready artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of
pricing, manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our
engineering team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Postgres. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an
important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading projects
building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend tools.
Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

More about Lumi:

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-b...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-be-as-scalable-as-the-web-964aaa6f5a37)

* [https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/14/meet-lumi-the-los-angeles-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/14/meet-lumi-the-los-angeles-startup-that-just-raised-9-million-for-a-packaging-business/)

------
sadadar
Credit Karma | SF, Charlotte, LA (Onsite) potential for remote in Tahoe or
Vegas | full time, many roles

CK is the top rated finance app in both app stores that helps people make
financial progress. We started helping people with credit scores, getting them
for free and improving their credit. We moved onto Free taxes and just did
identity protection. So much more to come. We make money on referral fees for
helping people get better financial products. It’s the best job I’ve ever had
and I can’t recommend it more. It’s a highly successful unicorn (value over
$4B) that has real revenue and challenging problems to solve. With over 80M US
consumers we have a real shot to be _the_ financial app of the future. So much
more to do with so much progress already.

We have over 450 engineers across security, native, web, data, product, and
platform engineering. We are currently hiring across all of those disciplines.

Mid career, senior, staff, and principle engineers in all disciplines

backend engineers (our stack is google cloud based, services primarily in
typescript and scala, Kafka, thrift/finagle rpc, bigtable, MySQL, big query,
spark and Apache beam)

Frontend or full stack (the above plus react, redux)

Native (swift and react native on iOS, kotlin and react native on android)

Platform (kubernetes, google cloud, splunk, grafana, kafka, thrift / finagle,
MySQL, bigtable, circle ci, git, developer efficiency)

Data (ML, pmml, python, psi kit, R, scala, Spark, beam, tensorflow)

If interested, reach out to me at matt (at) credit karma (dot) com.

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite

UserLeap ([https://angel.co/userleap](https://angel.co/userleap)) is an
exciting new startup that is aimed at B2B to help understand their customers
in a much more robust way. Our mission is to help a company understand what
they need to focus on to drive retention and revenue, and quickly.

We’re tackling the challenge companies face getting feedback from customers,
and have built a beautifully simple, no-effort-required solution that delivers
micro-surveys via the product itself to samples of its users.

Our platform analyzes the responses with machine learning and is able to
deliver actionable insights to help our customers grow their business. It's a
fully automated solution and can answer some of the toughest questions SaaS
companies are facing, such as how to capture more signups or reduce churn.

We are signing more customers than our product can handle, just closed a seed
round and now looking to grow the engineering team to keep up with demand.

Previously I was an early employee at five successfully acquired companies
(including Weebly ($365M) and Vurb ($115M)) so I’m excited to make the sixth
exit as a Founder this time.

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: ryan@userleap.com

------
bnadland
Qunomedical | Berlin, Germany ONSITE | Python | Backend Engineer |
[https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers](https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers)

After winning Best Medical Travel Agency last year, we are very proud to
announce that Qunomedical was awarded Best Medical Travel Website at the
Medical Travel Summit organized by the IMTJ in Athens.

We believe that the ultimate healthcare choice of what to do, where to go, and
who to have a procedure done with is made easier with someone you trust on
your side. Qunomedical strives to be that someone: our goal is to be your
partner through your healthcare experience, and to open the doors to the
highest quality information, doctors, clinics and care - worldwide.

To reach that goal we want to find another backend engineer to grow our small
team. Ideal candidates have web development experience in python, a general
idea of server management and/or deployment plumbing, and will be working
across our website, our internal tools and 3rd party integrations as needed.

[https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/backend-python-
develo...](https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/backend-python-developer)

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

We are looking to hire 1-2 Senior Full Stack Engineers. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS. Expertise
in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora, Postgres, Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/3n8auf](https://grnh.se/3n8auf)

------
stacyatdomino
Domino Data Lab | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Domino has an ambitious vision for data science. Our platform helps data
science teams accelerate research, increase collaboration, and rapidly deploy
predictive models. Our customers are the most sophisticated analytical
organizations in the world, including Monsanto, Allstate, and Instacart.
Backed by Sequoia Capital, Zetta Venture Partners, Bloomberg Beta, and In-Q-
Tel, we are at the epicenter of the data science revolution, helping companies
build better cars, develop more effective medicine, or simply recommend the
best song to play next.

If you're a full-lifecycle, full-stack software engineer with serious tech
chops, we have exciting challenges for you tackle:

Job distribution: Cluster management and orchestration Cybersecurity Diverse
deployments: cloud, bare-metal, and hybrid Best-of-breed data science tools
and platforms Our stack is Scala, Play, lots of Docker, MongoDB, ElasticSearch
and JavaScript. Ideally we'd like someone who's comfortable with these
technologies, but we're always excited to meet great engineers who can quickly
learn new technologies.

Responsibilities: Ship clean, well-crafted code Tackle the ambitious technical
challenges on our roadmap Have the technical wisdom to decompose complex
projects Balance product roadmaps and technical debt Guide projects from
conception to delivery Serve as a mentor to others on the team Help build a
product, team, and company

Qualifications: Demonstrated track record of solving deeply complex challenges
Egoless and mission focused Desire to meet world-class data scientists and
grok how they work

------
kc_sq
Caviar (part of Square) | UI Engineers, Senior Software Engineers | FULL-TIME
| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA TRANSFER |
[https://www.trycaviar.com](https://www.trycaviar.com)

At Caviar, we believe that people should be able to order great food anywhere.
To make that happen, we're looking for great, hungry teammates who are excited
about building tools and delightful experiences for our restaurant partners
and diners.

Our stack includes: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux (Diners), Ember (Restaurants),
and AWS.

Roles we're hiring for:

• UI Engineer, Caviar Restaurants:
[http://smrtr.io/dLDl-Q](http://smrtr.io/dLDl-Q)

• UI Engineer, Caviar Diners: [http://smrtr.io/37nizQ](http://smrtr.io/37nizQ)

• Senior Software Engineer, Caviar Restaurants: [http://smrtr.io/My-
dCQ](http://smrtr.io/My-dCQ)

• Senior Software Engineer, Caviar Cloud Platform:
[http://smrtr.io/i7sktQ](http://smrtr.io/i7sktQ)

For more information about what it's like to work with us, visit:
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)

------
alanxu
BAMTECH Media | New York, NY | Senior Software Engineer, Media Engineering |
Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE (US Only)

BAMTECH Media is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join the Media
Engineering Team. BAMTECH Media develops premium digital media products for
many of our partners. The products we build, such as MLB.TV, NHL.TV,
PlayStation Vue and ESPN+ are paving the way for the next-generation media and
sport technologies. Media Engineering works on building out scalable
distributed systems for media production pipeline that is core to our
products. If you are interested in joining us in the pursuit of not only
crafting new media products but also enjoying the products you build, we are
interested in hearing from you. Technologies include Java, Spring, Scala, full
AWS stack, Reactive Programming. Experience in these is preferred but not
required.

If you're open to learning new things, or excited to expand your skillset in
these areas, please apply by visiting [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-
york/sr-software-engi...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-
software-engineer-media-engineering/391/6746812) or message me directly.

------
shrikar
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com) Instacart (YC S12) is building
the best way for people everywhere in the world to shop for groceries. Using
your phone or the web, you can order groceries and have them delivered to your
door in minutes. You can choose from a variety of local stores, as well as
being able to mix items from multiple stores into one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python Learn more about us and apply
directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$110k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is an audio-visual search engine, that uses the content as a base for its
search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large scale
([https://cloud.google.com/customers/pex/](https://cloud.google.com/customers/pex/)
&
[https://www.citusdata.com/customers/pex](https://www.citusdata.com/customers/pex))

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java), machine
learning and signal processing engineers. We offer 30 days of paid vacation,
fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences, and more.

Our interview process is pretty straight forward: 1) phone interview - ~30
minutes 2) coding assignment - ~1 hour [you do it at home, on your own time]
3) on site - ~3 hours [no whiteboard coding, just friendly discussion with
some of our engineers and the leadership] 4) offer

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
mikikian
CourtDrive | Senior Full Stack Perl Developer | REMOTE| Market | Full-time
(preferred) or Part-time | CourtDrive.com & CourtAPI.com

We are building solutions that enable law firms and other power courthouse
website users to become more efficient by automating daily tasks. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company launched in March of 2012. We are a remote
company based in Los Angeles but have a worldwide team (Canada, Europe,
Armenia to name a few).

We’re looking for a senior, full stack developer, preferably with Perl
experience, to help us advance our mission by: building new webservices to
integrate with other SaaS solutions, and building and supporting our CourtAPI
solution.

Testimonial from a team member: “Long story, but I worked there for maybe 6ish
months part time a while back. They offered me full time, but I ended up going
to a startup because I wanted to learn some specific technologies + up my
skills in Data Science. That job was definitely good for some people, but it
wasn’t as remote as they advertised it (had me fly in alot), and the team was
somewhat difficult to work with ;) I ended up starting my own consulting and
at the same time CourtDrive reached back out to me (perfect timing). Point I
was trying to make was that I went back to work with them because they were so
nice to work with. Not super demanding and very open to listening to
ideas/suggestions - just a pleasant environment.”

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-Ffwezl2D76eFT_X9qnNMU51...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-Ffwezl2D76eFT_X9qnNMU51Ti7b74g9dKEQl1-8sPI/edit?usp=sharing)

------
ribasushi
Assurant Mortgage Solutions (NYSE:AIZ) | Milwaukee, WI | ONSITE | Full Time

We are looking for a Scrum Master who is:

* intimately familiar with agile and scrum software development practices

* ready to coach and support the scrum team and the product owner in their daily work

* not afraid to dream big and experiment with new approaches and techniques

You are either an experienced scrum master (3y+) or project manager (5y+)
within the software development field and you bring to the table:

* deep understanding of agile and scrum practices based on your current professional responsibilities

* commitment to the values and principles of Agile, focus on continuous learning and foster efficient feedback loops

* excellent communication, coaching and motivation skills

We would be especially impressed if you have

* Certified Scrum Master (CSM) or Professional Scrum Master (PSM) certification

* experience working with predominantly remote development teams

* extensive prior experience within a large multi-team organization

Email Brad at brad.pokorny@assurant.com

Assurant benefits include: > 401(k) with up to 6% match > Stock Purchase Plan
at a 10% discount > Medical, Dental, Life and Disability Insurance > More at
[https://www.assurant.com/Careers/RewardsAndBenefits](https://www.assurant.com/Careers/RewardsAndBenefits)

------
bredfield
Density | [http://density.io](http://density.io) | Syracuse + NYC + San
Francisco | On-site or Remote | Full-time | $100k-$130k + equity | Backend
Engineer

== What we build

Density combines a powerful people counter, a modern API, a dedication to
privacy, and a Sensor-as-a-Service business model. The system’s self-
installable sensors can be added above any relevant door or entryway. Users
then access always-on people count through our real-time API, allowing them to
measure and understand their physical space.

== Backend Engineer ===

\- Lead backend development on internal and customer facing projects,
utilizing Python and Django

\- Build APIs and data delivery mechanisms for applications such as web
dashboards, alerting & health systems, mobile applications, and third party
integrations

\- Contribute to frontend application development using ES6, React, and Redux

\- React to customer needs and feedback through tight-looped, iterative
development

\- Contribute to open source initiatives

\- Document and teach best practices across our stack

== Apply ==

[https://jobs.lever.co/density/48c5dc5b-b108-4fdd-
bfc8-bb3414...](https://jobs.lever.co/density/48c5dc5b-b108-4fdd-
bfc8-bb341445b165?lever-source=hn)

------
cxmcc
Lime (Previously Limebike) | Software Engineer / Fullstack / Mobile / Data
Scientist / Data Engineer / Data Analyst / DevOps Engineer | FULL-
TIME/INTERNS/VISA | SAN MATEO, CA | ONSITE

About Us

[https://www.limebike.com](https://www.limebike.com)

Lime is a technology company that is changing how people get from point A to B
via our fleet of shared Lime-S electric scooters and Lime-E e-assist bikes.
We're empowering our communities with new mobility options that are clean,
affordable, and a ton of fun!

We are constantly looking for driven, smart, passionate people who want to
join forces with us in our mission to make scooters and bicycles the most
popular model of transportation. If you are passionate about urban mobility,
environmental sustainability, marketplaces, behavior change, or leveraging
technology for good -- then you may be a perfect fit for our team.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, AWS, Java, Golang, React.js, MySQL, Snowflake.

To see a full list of positions, go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/limebike](https://jobs.lever.co/limebike) (DM me if you
don't see the positions in lever)

~~~
eat_veggies
The Lever link doesn't seem to have any intern positions.

~~~
cxmcc
Just apply for the software engineer position.

~~~
eat_veggies
Got it--I just submitted an application!

------
seanmccann
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

For the unfamiliar, Checkr's a four year old company, redefining the way
background checks are run today and how they influence the job market of the
future. From the YC S14 class to raising a $100 million Series C last month to
the profitable, fast-growing company we are today, it's been quite the ride.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React and Angular frontends, growing Golang and Python
microservices, Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data
warehouse, moving to gRPC for service communication.

We are looking for: - Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps,
Data/ML, BI, Security - Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

Backend/Fullstack - [https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1](https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1)

Frontend - [https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1](https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1)

Sr PM - [https://grnh.se/f97c45151](https://grnh.se/f97c45151)

If you have questions feel free to reach out to me at sean.mccann@checkr.com

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Devops Engineer | London | Full
Time | Onsite | Salary: £60k-£80k |

[https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) Join Lendable - the
UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team of high performers
who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation in Fintech in the
form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and profitable after only
three years. We are on the lookout for talented software engineers and devops
engineers to help us get further, faster. Software development is at the heart
of what we do and lead all our business decisions. You'll be working directly
with our CTO co-founder building our platform and internal tools. Challenging
project, no boring CMS work, real application development.

Software Engineers: Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required. Devops
Engineers: Experience with Docker and AWS is required.

Perks include: annual company sponsored working vacation abroad, hardware of
your choice, regular team events, weekly company lunch, weekly yoga classes,
loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
aarongray
Fleetio | Senior iOS / Android Software Engineer | Full-time REMOTE or ONSITE
at HQ in Birmingham, AL | [https://www.fleetio.com/](https://www.fleetio.com/)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge, with raving fans and new customers
signing up every day. Our engineering team is relatively small, full of
senior-level developers who love their craft. You'll be joining a tight-knit
team that's used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That said, we
have lives outside work, and we know you do too. We are a family-friendly
company that is still young enough for you to get a slice of equity but old
enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: ruby, rails, angular, postgres, heroku, redis

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, strong remote working
culture, professional development budget

Apply:
[https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA](https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA)

~~~
EddieRingle
From your job listing:

> You’ll work on our native mobile apps such as Fleetio Go and Fleetio Parts.
> Both apps are built on Ionic but many features use native iOS and Android
> code as well.

This is just my opinion, but it seems rather misleading to call your mobile
applications "native" when you're using web-based UI frameworks.

------
SarahAnne02
Rainforest | San Francisco (HQ) and Remote | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com](https://www.rainforestqa.com)

Rainforest combines a crowd of human testers with algorithmic management and
VMs to execute web and mobile regression testing for continuous deployment.
The best dev teams from companies like Intuit, Consumer Affairs, Oracle, and
IBM use Rainforest’s platform and API to execute and scale their QA activities
more effectively.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest](https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Science Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b66c4c00bb?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Operations Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e0165c0206?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09a67f93b91?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Grape, Go, Redis, Postgres, QueueClassic, GraphQL,
React with redux, KVM, Puppet, Heroku, AWS

I look forward to hearing from you!

Sarah

~~~
negrit
Remote meaning international remote, not just US based.

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring a DevOps
Engineer, Sr Platform Engineer, and a Full-stack Web Developer (Python,
Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been
practicing Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience
from $80K to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

------
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer.:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
yeezul
Hello,

I was just wondering why the remote position is only available in the US. I
see this quite often and I'm curious what's the reasoning for it. I would
imagine it's tax related?

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS platform. We are
making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit teams and
business process owners. If you're interested in working at a fast growing
company building enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in
touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Selenium / QA Engineers
      - Sr. DevOps (K8S experience is a bonus)
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Security experts
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
alexh1
Datawallet ([https://datawallet.com](https://datawallet.com)) | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE | €40-90k

[Mission]

Datawallet is on a bold mission to give people full control over their data
through a self-sovereign wallet that serves as the kernel for our
decentralized data marketplace. Through this marketplace our users can use
their data to power analyses and services as well as earn crypto and fiat. Our
platform allows people to control who can access their data and for what
purpose, enabling them to profit from an asset that is rightfully theirs. By
harnessing the Blockchain to empower users to control and profit from the data
they create, we will disrupt the $300 billion data brokerage market as
envisioned by our early investors Tim Draper (Founder of DFJ) and Marc Benioff
(Founder and CEO of Salesforce).

[Team]

Our product spans multiple technologies and as a result we're always in close
communication with the different team members, whether you're a front end
developer or a data engineer. In terms of culture we're a geographically and
linguistically diverse engineering team from 5 continents, located in Berlin.

[Stack]

Our technology stack includes Node.js, Python, Apache Aurora, ReactJs, Amazon
Web Services (various services but most importantly S3, SQS, RDS, EC2, ECS),
Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis.

[Looking for]

    
    
      - Full stack developers
    
      - Data Engineers
    
      - Data product developers 
    
      - Blockchain developers
    

Visit [https://angel.co/pnyks/jobs](https://angel.co/pnyks/jobs) or send your
CV over to careers@datawallet.com for more information.

------
mloszak
Humi | Full Time | Senior Ruby on Rails Dev | Toronto |
[https://www.humi.ca/careers](https://www.humi.ca/careers)

Humi is building the modern scaffolding of HR, Payroll, and Benefits in Canada
(and soon, beyond). We're looking for a senior RoR + full-stack dev to join
our team in a formative role.

Position entails: \- Writing new application code for our core product API and
frontend web application \- Designing and architecting new features \- Scaling
and enhancing existing modules \- Advocating and implementing best practices
for development and testing \- Mentoring junior developers on the team and
promoting skill growth

Required skills: \- Elite Ruby on Rails skills \- Strong understanding of web
APIs \- Experience with TDD \- Experience with front-end frameworks, ideally
Angular and/or Ember \- Proven competencies in SQL and data storage (we use
MySQL, Postgres, AWS Services)

If interested, apply here: [http://jobs.humi.ca/job-
board/product%20development/278](http://jobs.humi.ca/job-
board/product%20development/278)

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | DBA & InfoSec Manager | East
Lansing, MI | ONSITE | [https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US, with over $4 billion in assets. We were also the top credit
union in Consumer Reports' 2017 banking survey. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and hosting.

DBA:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=dccc300f-1637-4e09-ad15-36e85f8062db)

IT Security Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=a8886f9e-7068-4cf3-8471-da72bc86160c)

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SAN FRANCISCO, CA (HQ) | FT, ONSITE, VISA XFER OK | 30+ Openings |
$100K - $180K + equity | www. flexport.com

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges.

We've hired 20 engineers in the past couple of months! We are looking for
makers who love learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to
see the global impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

* Software Engineer: [https://www.flexport.com/careers/job/535049?ref=keyvalues&gh...](https://www.flexport.com/careers/job/535049?ref=keyvalues&gh_src=2d5d9e171)

We're language agnostic but here's our current tech stack:

Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

Mobile: React Native, Apollo

Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

CI: GitHub, Buildkite

Infrastructure: AWS, Python

Contact: song@flexport.com

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java) \- Devops Engineers \- Software Test Engineers,
and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2018 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
spradels
Carium | Petaluma, CA | REMOTE USA only | www.carium.com

Open Positions: [https://www.carium.com/join-the-
team.html](https://www.carium.com/join-the-team.html)

About Us Founded in April 2018, Carium is currently building out our team of
software developers. We have openings for iOS and Android, Machine Learning,
and backend developers. See our website for more detailed descriptions.

Carium is team of people dedicated to improving individual’s healthcare
journeys. Our mission is to enable great quality of life through
individualized healthcare. We strive to make each health journey the best it
can possibly be. We also aim to have a positive impact on our partners and
community.

Our platform is designed to help individuals, healthcare providers including
doctors and nurses, and healthcare payers with the emphasis on the individual.
We leverage leading-edge software technology and intelligence to make this
possible. Our intent is to reduce costs, enable better insights, foster a
closer relationship between individuals and their healthcare providers, and
produce better health outcomes.

------
kgthegreat
Victor, London What we do: We are building the world’s foremost on-demand
private jet platform. We solve critical private aviation challenges through
technology everyday. We are flyvictor.com What is our stack: We are a JS heavy
team with NodeJS on the backend, Angular on the frontend. A bit of Wordpress
and Salesforce thrown in the mix. We heavily use MongoDB. We are devops first
team with Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Wercker, AWS forming the backbone of our
infrastructure and deployment pipeline. We use Cucumber for integration test,
Mocha + Sinon + Should for unit testing. Our mobile apps use Native iOS and
React Native.

Victor | Senior Backend/Fullstack Engineer | Node, Angular, React | London |
Full-Time | [https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/680960](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/680960)

Victor | Frontend Engineer | HTML, CSS, Angular, React | London | Full-Time |
[https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/618067](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/618067)

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Full Time | Software Engineer | Gainesville, FL |
[https://sharpspring.com](https://sharpspring.com) | 70K-110K DOE

SharpSpring is a marketing automation company that helps our customers engage
with their contacts. Our service consists of an email editor, social platform,
CRM, sales monitoring, website analytics, landing page editor, website forms,
and email delivery. We are working on building an amazing team (currently at
150 people) with a main office in downtown Gainesville, FL. There is lots of
challenging work ahead as we grow, scale and overcome new challenges. We have
a good mix of autonomy and teamwork with a candid/friendly culture.

Just some of the things you'd get to work with here: React, Golang, PHP,
Docker + Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform, GraphQL, Redis, MongoDB and
MySQL.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/#category=devel...](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/#category=development) or send your resume to careers at sharpspring.com

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, Vancouver BC, or Berlin | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We've raised over $15 million from leading investors, have rapidly growing
revenue, and have secured large contracts from some of the world’s most
recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and Berlin.
We’re hiring engineers and for various other roles - if the problem sounds
interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
[https://alloy.ai/careers](https://alloy.ai/careers) \- mention HN in your
application

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps and Consultants | Zurich,
Switzerland | SALARY: 95k-125k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states
passport-holders ONLY

Don't get afraid because our website is in German because we hire English
speakers for technical roles, too.

We have a true "engineering over management" culture. Our CTO, worked with
Erich Gamma at IBM (Gang of Four) and our team of 22 developers consists of
great people both from a technical and "social" perspective.

What we do:

\- Tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server - e.g., we
build the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland.

\- We are building a SaaS product for Yoga studios in Zurich that can be
adjusted to other local businesses with a few clicks, meaning that you can
adjust it for the needs of hairdressers without having to code.

People say our interview process is awesome:

0) Recruiter call, 10 minutes, not more.

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us. We pay your stay in Zurich and travel expenses.

Tell us if you are interested and say hi at:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
bitfish
Bitfish | Bangkok, Thailand or Seoul, Korea or REMOTE | VISA | UI/Front End

We are bitfish, a crypto company that is looking to revolutionize the way each
individual crypto holder interacts with the network. Our core team includes
the co-founder of F2Pool — a mining pool that has mined the most number of
Bitcoin blocks in the world, and is the second largest Ethereum pool. The pool
has generated over US$10 billions in block rewards (converted using Jun 1,
2018’s prices), or over US$25 billions (converted using 2017 highest prices)

We are looking for full-time UI/UX Designer and Front-End Engineer for various
bitfish projects and initiatives. This position can start remotely with the
goal of transitioning to one of our head offices over time. We will consider
remote-only for exceptional candidates.

We will subsidize your travel and initial accommodations, help out with your
visa process, and help you get acquainted with the new environment. This is a
great adventure of a lifetime!

[https://bitfish.applytojob.com/](https://bitfish.applytojob.com/)

~~~
AmitJS
Some idiot designed that job page, the application is not getting submitted.
Fix it first then post here. Or hire me I will fix it. Here's my site =
[https://amitkolambikar.com/](https://amitkolambikar.com/)

------
manoa
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA and
distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

You've seen our visitor registration kiosk everywhere. We're on a mission to
create the office of the future and visitor management is just the beginning.
We’re building a world where you know instantly when packages are delivered;
where your office unlocks securely and automatically when you arrive; where
you can book a meeting room simply by walking through the door.

We have 1/2 of our engineering team working full-time remotely with the rest
in SF HQ. Continental US time zones are preferred so we can easily
collaborate. Here's apost about how we do the distributed team thing:
[https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-
en...](https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-engineering-
culture-2cfe9721ab4b)

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember, React Native), Swift, and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on
Heroku with some AWS and are reevaluating as we scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

------
new2hn
Petuum | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE, VISA |
[http://www.petuum.com/careers.html](http://www.petuum.com/careers.html)

Petuum is building a platform for easily running distributed machine learning.
The company was spun out of a Carnegie Mellon research group about two years
ago, and we have raised $108 million through Series A + B funding to support
our rapid growth.

The Petuum development platform and gallery of AI building blocks work with
any programming language and any type of data, allowing managers and analysts
to quickly build AI applications without any coding, while engineers and data
scientists can further enhance applications as needed.

What we look for: Competent engineering acumen. Additionally,

* Front-end: Experience with Typescript and Angular is a plus.

* Back-end: Experience with some of C/C++, Go, Python, CUDA, and Kubernetes is a plus

* Data science: We look for at least a master's in data science or related. Industry experience with TensorFlow/Caffe is a plus.

We are hiring for our Pittsburgh and Sunnyvale offices.

------
alessandrap
Oncora Medical | DevOps Engineer | Philly, PA | Full-time
|[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/) We
are a startup in Philly fighting cancer with data! In this role, you will own
the core infrastructure used by all of Oncora’s engineers. As one of our first
infrastructure engineers, your decisions will make a significant impact at
Oncora. With your expertise, we want to make our platform even more reliable
and allow our engineers to be maximally productive. You will play a critical
role in building and managing our secure cloud infrastructure that will be
used by clinicians at healthcare institutions across the country. We work
directly with the people who use our systems, which allows us to turn their
feedback into constructive improvement.

Read more about this position and apply here:
[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data. Built on Scala from Day 1, Tapad
Engineering leverages cutting-edge tech like Spark, Kafka, and Hadoop. We also
leverage GCP and the associated tools found in their offering (i.e., BigQuery,
BigTable, DataProc, etc.).

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Engineer Manager (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/869ff80a1](https://grnh.se/869ff80a1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/7c26cb861](https://grnh.se/7c26cb861)

Site Reliability Engineer ( NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6ef5619d1](https://grnh.se/6ef5619d1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b3b8176e1](https://grnh.se/b3b8176e1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/7d1ea2431](https://grnh.se/7d1ea2431)

Senior UI Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/c99c6a751](https://grnh.se/c99c6a751)

Senior Data Scientist (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/118cb6df1](https://grnh.se/118cb6df1)

------
Sholmesy
Festicket | Festivals/Music/Ticketing | Mid Level+ Backend Engineers | London
Central/NW | Onsite/Lots of remote days

Django-Rest-Framework/Postgres/Redis/Celery in AWS. Have a pretty cool in
house Slack bot for orchestration, that we should probs open source at some
point.

I'm a backend dev here, and we're finding it hard to get good people through
the door. Once we chat with them, we almost always convince them to work here,
but its very difficult getting people through the door. We're paying pretty
well as well for London rates, 50-80k GBP for mid-senior guys, could probs
convince the CTO's to pay more for the right candidate. The office is nice,
engineering is a big part of the decision making process.

Feel free to send me an email either at sam.holmes _at_ festicket.com or the
(personal) email in my bio. Happy to video or text or w/e with anyone to chat
more

[https://www.festicket.com/about/](https://www.festicket.com/about/)

~~~
danpalmer
Just some feedback on why you might be finding it hard to get people through
the door:

\- you say you hire guys, are you opening to hiring women or guys who don't
want to just work with other guys too? (a little sarcastic, but language
matters a lot)

\- referring to the coding test as "easy as shit" implies that candidates
would be working with people who can only pass that level of test. I realise
this may have been exaggeration, but it doesn't sell the job well.

\- there's no detail about what the company values, and the sort of people you
want.

\- I find engineers are usually convinced by the product, tech, money, or
culture. Your product sounds good in this respect (tell us more about it!),
your tech stack sounds sensible, but probably not that likely to be the
deciding factor, the salary is good, but not enough for those motivated by
money, and you haven't got any details about the culture.

~~~
gravyboat
What's crazy to me is that 80K GBP (about 100k USD) is considered a very good
salary in the UK for mid-level/senior people. That's not even new grad levels
in the states...

~~~
Sholmesy
Cost of living is a lot lower. 25-30 days holiday a year + 10 bank holidays.
Far less grindy hours (obviously varies from place to place).

The big money gigs are in London are in contracting, where people can make
500-1k a day for 3-6-12 month contracts. The market for that is far higher.

------
rahuljayaraman
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer, Full
stack

We're a software consulting company. Most of our current work is in Go,
JavaScript (React, TypeScript), Python. But we have written code in Elixir,
Ruby, Erlang, Haskell, Scheme, Elisp, D3. Apart from client work, we have
built a tunneling solution in Go, TypeScript emacs mode (referred from
TypeScript site), a font converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a
remote debugger (in JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in
JavaScript and more.

We grow with each other's interests and explorations. We are looking for
colleagues who have their own explorations and interests in technology. To
know more about us, please visit
[https://www.activesphere.com](https://www.activesphere.com).

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please reach out
to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Backend / Mobile / Ruby on Rails / React Native | Madrid Spain |
full-time, on-site | VISA | www.lingokids.com

Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We believe in breaking
down language barriers and helping provide equal opportunities to all kids
around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 5 million families worldwide and growing
rapidly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
deferpanic
NanoVMs | Senior Software Engineer && Kernel Engineer | ONSITE | $100k - $200k
| Full-time | [https://www.nanovms.com](https://www.nanovms.com)

Ready to hack unikernel infrastructure? Unikernels are widely considered the
cloud of the future and we have large paying customers utilizing them in
production right now.

Politicians talk about re-building bridges and roads but no one discusses the
mess of what software infrastructure is today or the fact that is largely
built by systems designed over 40 years ago. It's time to fix that.

The software stack today is completely ludicrous - please help us fix it.

We need both Go Engineers && Kernel Engineers. Whether it's hacking DMA
drivers or figuring out what needs to be tweak to scale more than 2000 VMs on
a single server we got really nice meaty engineering problems for you to
solve. We're currently a small team of highly technical engineers complemented
by a highly effective sales team.

We have a large existing Go codebase along with a growing base of C/ASM. Other
languages you might find in our codebase - rust/lua.

The opportunity to level up your game is extreme as we are going off the deep
end on the technical front.

We are looking for really smart driven engineers - eg: ones that can take
charge and code like the wind.

We have quite a few really interesting secret projects going on right now -
would love to tell you more when we chat.

We are all on-site in our Townsend office in SF, CA. We currently aren't doing
remote. We're customer driven by engineering led.

We run traditional interviews.

Please email ian / nanovms.com and secure your spot in the systems company you
always wanted to work in.

~~~
danielwang
I'm sorry to ask but what do traditional interviews mean? Whiteboard coding? I
saw it a lot around different posts here but I'm not sure

~~~
deferpanic
yes - specifically questions on computer science fundamentals - considering
the work we do (osdev) it's extremely important and I can point at many places
in our codebase where they pop up and we have to implement ourselves

------
loki77
Modsy | Backend/Frontend/Full-Stack/Computer Vision Engineers | San Francisco,
CA & Portland, OR | Full-Time |
[https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

Sparked by a lifelong passion for the intersection of design and technology,
Modsy is a fast growing SF based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home.

We're looking for engineers of all levels. We've hit "hockey stick" growth and
you'd be helping to scale a product that is used by thousands daily!

You'd be joining a diverse team of engineers, artists, designers and creators
that bring the Modsy magic every day. Check out modsy.com/portfolio and see if
you can tell which of our images on our site are real vs. renderings (hint:
they are all renderings). Our technology stack includes: Python, Django,
React, WebGL, V-Ray, MySQL and various AWS services (EC2, S3, RDS, SQS).

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native | Dallas, TX | Remote | Equity 1-5% Salary
$70-90k Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes with 95% accuracy.

Cooklist has been live in private beta as an iOS app for two months and we are
launching publicly in the app store next week. Hundreds of users are
participating in the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been
downloaded in the last week. Right now we are a 6 person team with experienced
startup founders. We've been accepted into several accelerator programs and
have decided to attend one this summer. You can see a demo video at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

You can reach me at daniel@cooklist.co

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help build the factory of the future and
realize the next industrial revolution? Tulip is transforming manufacturing
processes by bringing the latest technological advances from the lab to the
back office to the shop floor. Whereas most factories are still using state of
the art technology from the mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring
them a rich, realtime web app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth
analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A a few months ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: architecting & implementing a data pipeline to
power our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
jessefriedland
BAMTECH Media | New York, NY | Senior Full Stack Engineer, Media Engineering |
Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE (US ONLY)

BAMTECH Media is looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer to join the Media
Engineering Department. This position has a growth opportunity to leadership
of the team if that is something that interests you.

If you enjoy streaming media, are interested in live sports and entertainment,
or just want to join a fast-growing team that plays an integral part of the
revenue producing arm of a company, then our team is for you. BAMTECH is a
best-in-class media streaming technology company powering several properties
today including MLB, ESPN+, PlayStation Vue, NHL, Fox Sports Go, WWE,
Eurosport, and many others.

You would be joining a team within Media Engineering that builds best in class
products that empower our and our partner’s operations teams to: create a
highlight for Aaron Judges’ towering homerun in the AtBat app, monitor and
quality control the ingestion of excellent content like new 30 for 30 episodes
for ESPN+ or control the live production of our hundreds of live event video
streams a day. We are looking for someone who is bold, data driven, and
tenacious in delivering high quality software products. Our operation teams
are experts at what they do and need the best tools to deliver a compelling
consumer experience day to day.

Technologies include Angular, Javascript, Java, Spring, and AWS infrastructure
to name a few. Experience in these is preferred but not required. If you're
open to learning new things, or excited to expand your skill set in these
areas, then our team is for you. Please apply here:
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/full-stack-
engin...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/full-stack-engineer-
media-engineering/391/6746809) or reach out to me personally at
jesse.friedland@bamtechmedia.com

------
pkasireddy
TruStory | Los Angeles, CA | Fullstack Engineers | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.trustory.io/careers](https://www.trustory.io/careers)

TruStory is a platform for users to discover and validate claims that people
make, whether in a blog post, whitepaper, website, or social media post.

Our mission is to bring authenticity back into the digital and decentralized
world.

Tech stack: Node, ES6+, React Native, PostgreSQL, Redis, Solidity, AWS, Docker

More details: \- [https://angel.co/trustory/jobs/369502-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/trustory/jobs/369502-software-engineer) \-
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/23/trustory-a-new-startup-
jus...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/23/trustory-a-new-startup-just-
raised-3-million-to-identify-ico-scams-before-they-happen/)

Email me at careers@trustory.io!

------
dethtron5000
NBC News Digital | New York, NY (Rockefeller Center) | Full-Time | Onsite |
Several Software Engineering Positions (varying seniority)

Details: NBC News is one of the most trusted news sources in the world and has
a heritage of technical and product innovation in both the broadcast and
digital realm.

We hare hiring multiple positions for our front end, content tools, and API
teams. Software engineers on our team work with technologies like React,
Node.js, Go, GraphQL, Elastic Search and more to create the platforms that
power NBC News’s websites and applications. We collaborate closely with
product managers, designers and the newsroom to build products that help
manage NBC’s content and make it accessible to our web sites, apps, developers
and other experiences. We offer competitive salaries, great benefits, and
awesome views from a landmark skyscraper in midtown Manhattan.

A few of our roles:

\- Software Engineer, Content:
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/174403303823/software-
eng...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/174403303823/software-engineer-
content)

\- Technical Lead, Web:
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/169358421898/technical-
le...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/169358421898/technical-lead-web)

\- Software Engineer, Web:
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/169358372378/software-
eng...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/169358372378/software-engineer-web)

You can see all open roles here: [http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-
here](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-here)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email me at
peter.olson@nbcuni.com.

~~~
ceejaymar
When you click on get more information on the 'Software Engineer, Web' link,
it says the position is no longer available.

------
xhrpost
Summer | Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.meetsummer.org](https://www.meetsummer.org) Summer is a startup
committed to helping student loan borrowers track their loans and identify the
best repayment options based on their unique financial situation.

Our platform provides essential resources including a personalized loan
payment dashboard, payment notifications, student loan policy updates, and
customized repayment plans. Through our sophisticated algorithm, we can save
borrowers thousands of dollars and hours of headache by helping them through
the process each step of the way.

Summer is based in NYC and is quickly scaling to help borrowers across the
country after launching at Yale University in 2017.

Tech stack: Node, PostgreSQL, React, Redux

Apply directly:
[https://angel.co/meetsummer/jobs](https://angel.co/meetsummer/jobs)

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY | On-site, Full-time | Biotech/AI | |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

We're a rapidly growing, innovative, extremely well-funded start-up, that is
changing the landscape of IoT/medicine. As we grow, we're seeking experienced
engineers to help build & take ownership of several aspects of our cloud
architecture, design and build visually beautiful iOS and android apps for our
future products or develop new machine learning algorithms while also having a
direct and immense, real-world impact.

If you love being surrounded by top engineers, scientists and researchers,
we'd love to hear from you!

Open roles:

• Engineering manager (cloud)

• Senior Full-stack Engineer

• Senior DevOps Engineer

• Senior / Principal Android Engineer

• Senior iOS Developer

• Senior Product Designer

• Chief Information Security Officer

• Product Manager

• QA Engineer

And more! Feel free to check our website (butterflynetwork.com) for more
details or send me an email at: mgorodnichenko@4catalyzer.com

------
jakevoytko
Etsy is hiring multiple Machine Learning Engineers in both San Francisco and
Toronto. We’re looking for engineers interested in building out state of the
art algorithms and scaling learning systems to support the latest and greatest
in machine learning alongside our team of data scientists. If solving problems
in NLP, computer vision, recommendations, or search interest you, you can find
more information on our official job postings at (Toronto)
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c33d955b-334c-486b-b0c4-47e...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c33d955b-334c-486b-b0c4-47ee4852c480)
or (San Francisco)
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/682bb0b4-4b84-43ad-9eec-958...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/682bb0b4-4b84-43ad-9eec-9588ae999e25)

------
dwolfand
United Income | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node and/or Python
background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We’re hiring! United Income is a fintech startup looking to add engineering
talent to our team. Email us at engineering@unitedincome.com if this describes
you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript or Python?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs. We are
committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important than
hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable pay
and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 10 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

~~~
seishun
I applied a year ago and you said you don’t have the means to sponsor visas.
Is that still the case?

------
martomi
Artisense (www.artisense.ai) | Computer Vision, C++, Embedded, FPGA |
Munich/Garching, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded by automotive engineers and computer vision researchers, Artisense
develops in Munich, Tokyo and Palo Alto machine vision systems for robot and
vehicle automation. This is a unique opportunity to join one of the hottest
startups (Slush Tokyo 2018 Winner) and an exciting team, developing game-
changing autonomous unmanned sensing technologies.

We are looking for passionate individuals who demonstrate initiative, take
ownership in project work, and exhibit a high level of creativity and spirit
of innovation.

You will be developing mission critical, real-time, multi-processor and multi-
threaded applications for robot 3D localization and mapping in GPS-denied
environments.

See all jobs and apply at [https://artisense-
jobs.personio.de](https://artisense-jobs.personio.de)

------
njegus
Memrise | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers, Product Manager |
London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve
confident, real-world language skills in just a few short months; our product
is innovative and fun, and it delivers the goods.

Last year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

Engineering-wise, we are a small but very ambitious team and value generalists
that like working end-to-end, across the stack, owning their services in
production. We have unique and interesting problems to solve in scalability,
big data, machine learning, and interface design.

We are expanding and looking to fill the following roles immediately:

* Senior Software Engineer - Web

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

* Engineering Manager - DevOps

We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL running on Kubernetes for the backend and
React/Redux on the frontend. The iOS and Android apps are regularly featured
native apps written in Obj-C/Swift and Java.

We are also hiring data scientists, marketers, designers, and product
managers.

If you're interested in any of these jobs - or if you are just awesome and
think we'd be a good place to show off your talents - please apply at
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

If you don't see a specific role on the jobs page that you fit, please apply
for the "Speculative Application".

------
BCG_Platinion
BCG Platinion | (Senior) Software Engineers (Application, Web, Mobile),
(Senior) Data Scientists/Engineers, (Senior) UX/UI Designers | Berlin, Germany
| ONSITE

We’re a Design and Engineering Team in Berlin staffed by a group of software
engineers and designers. We use human centered design principles to ideate,
design and build prototypes and MVPs for a variety of clients.

We’re part of the Boston Consulting Group family and are therefore backed by
their resources and have access to their rich domain expertise and knowledge
base. However since we're a separate self-contained unit, we are not
management consultants and are completely engineering focused.

We’re looking for self-driven individuals with a broad set of technical skills
who can bring fresh ideas from multiple areas including artificial
intelligence and machine learning, UI/UX design, mobile and web application
development, large scale system design, information retrieval, natural
language processing/generation, distributed systems and blockchain
applications, etc. In essence, we’re looking for generalists who want to
tackle a wide range of problems (Greenfield and Brownfield) in a fast-paced
environment.

Our work spans multiple domains so we’re tech stack agnostic. We work with
whichever cutting-edge technologies are needed for the problem at hand and we
also encourage and support team members in broadening their knowledge and
acquiring new skills.

Our team is currently small (5 people), close-knit and growing. We’re a mix of
nationalities and our working language is English. We value diversity and
believe the unique contributions we all bring to the table enables us to
succeed.

We offer a very competitive salary with profit sharing, flat hierarchy, access
to all the latest equipment and software you require, a large air-conditioned
office building in Mitte and so much more.

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! Please contact me at
yeboah-antwi.kwaku AT platinion.com

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York, Seattle |
Full-Time, ONSITE | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
for numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like
StitchFix, Autodesk, Hulu, National Geographic, Coinbase, Square, Filecoin,
and the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyv...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (3-5 years):
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. We have recently been doing more work in Elixir,
blockchain, and infrastructure tooling.The only tech we don’t work in is .NET
and PHP.

------
isTravis
PubPub | Full-Stack Web Developer | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://www.pubpub.org](https://www.pubpub.org)

We're building an open-source publishing platform for collaborative scientific
(and other) documents.

Started as an MIT Media Lab project, PubPub is being put into production
pipelines in close collaboration with the MIT Press. You'll work from the MIT
Press and MIT Media Lab offices with the current team of 3-5. As a small team,
you will play a critical role in the design and development of the product
going forward.

Requirements: Javascript, React, Node, and open source community management
experience. 3+ years web dev experience. Frontend design experience (Sketch,
or similar).

Contact: team@pubpub.org Apply:
[https://bit.ly/2sowPMe](https://bit.ly/2sowPMe)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Security Engineer, Technical Writer, Product
Manager | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering
and data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

Software Engineer (Menlo Park, Hong Kong, London) / Technical Writer / Product
Manager / Security Engineer [https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

~~~
calummurray
Do you have Software vacancies in London? I don't see any in the link you
provided.

------
cbosborn
Rigetti Quantum Computing | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Senior Web
Applications Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Lead DevOps Engineer | Etc.

At Rigetti we're on a mission to build the world's most powerful computer. We
are a full-stack technology company in the most literal sense: we design,
fabricate, characterize, calibrate, and ultimately deploy our quantum chips
through our software platform, Forest, making them available over the cloud to
users all over the world.

Software engineering is at the heart of our technology, as we develop internal
tools for the many technical divisions within our company, and architect a
state-of-the-art platform for a whole new kind of computing.

The following are just a few of our open positions:

\- Senior Web Applications Engineer: you will be building performant backend
services that power the next-generation of hybrid quantum/classical computing.

\- Senior Software Engineer: you will be responsible for building and
maintaining the software used to characterize quantum devices. Working closely
with our team of talented physicists you will play a direct role in improving
and scaling Rigetti's quantum computers.

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: you will be responsible for ensuring Rigetti's
quantum computing services are engineered for availability and efficiency. You
will be formalizing the DevOps culture at Rigetti to create a world-class,
first-of-its-kind hybrid quantum/classical computing service.

Our stack includes Python, Common Lisp, C, and JavaScript, but most of all we
care how well you can solve problems and learn.

It's not a mission to Mars, but it is quantum computing. Come be a part of
something amazing.

[http://rigetti.com/careers](http://rigetti.com/careers)

PS Our open positions on Lever don't exactly match the above. If you're
interested in us and you're great, just apply.

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Software Eng,Unity,QA,Dev Ops | Irvine, CA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15, ’16, and ’17) and a 4.6 rating
on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most played
mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every single day.

Unity Software Engineer - Card Games - Work on some of the most popular mobile
card games. There is a tech lead position open as well.

Software Engineer - Game Labs - Build games from scratch for social networks
(JS,HTML5,SDKs).

Engineering Manager - positions open for Ad Tech and Dev Ops

We also have positions open for QA, BI, User Acquisition, and Producer/Product
Owners.

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://getshogun.com](https://getshogun.com) | $80-$140k + 0.25-1%

Shogun is a storefront builder for eCommerce stores. We have one of the most
popular apps on Shopify
([https://apps.shopify.com/shogun](https://apps.shopify.com/shogun)) and we
just launched on BigCommerce.

We bootstrapped the business to profitability and we're growing fast. The team
is distributed around the world and we're looking for more engineers to join
us.

Our stack is Rails/React/Postgres/MongoDB and we have big plans for the
future.

If you are interested to learn more, email jobs@getshogun.com with your resume
and any questions you may have!

------
aristiegler
Samsa.ai | Lead Full-Stack Engineer (Python/DJango/React) | FULL-TIME | Los
Angeles, CA OR Austin, TX | ONSITE | $110k - $150k (USD), 0.1 - 2% equity

Join the team and help us bring index strategy based investing to
cryptocurrency investors.

We're a small, venture-backed company looking to expand our engineering team
to keep pace with our growth. We're nimble, product-focused, and working on a
multitude of interesting technical challenges including exchange integration,
custom index execution, and position entry.

You will pick up a working product with engaged users and manage its
development, deployment, and future roadmap. This position is designed to
evolve into CTO or VP Engineering.

Apply via angel list or careers@samsa.ai:
[https://angel.co/l/27GK91](https://angel.co/l/27GK91)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 14th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior PHP Developers

-Front-end Developer

-Product Marketing Manager

-Visual Designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs (SFW,
kind of)

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
Okay, now I'm curious: Does the standard definition of SFW apply for PornHub?

~~~
brettz
No of course not!

------
benp84
Photofeeler ([https://www.photofeeler.com](https://www.photofeeler.com)) |
Software Engineers, Marketing Roles | REMOTE or Onsite near Boulder, CO

If you were a fan of the old OkCupid blog or Christian Rudder's "Dataclysm,"
you will love it here.

Photofeeler is a tool for photo feedback, but we're primarily a data science
company. We do math to maximize the statistical value of small, noisy data
samples. Our company is changing the future of online profiles.

The gig offers unparalleled freedom without beauracratic nonsense (think: can
work remote, work flexible hours, no unnecessary meetings). Our users are
eager and enthusiastic for everything that we build.

More info:
[https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs](https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs)

------
derek
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time Amperity is hiring engineers
across all levels.

Interesting problems:

\- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily and blending it with
real-time events

\- Automatically stitching data together across disparate systems by training
machine-learning models to build a probabilistic knowledge graph

\- Taking research algorithms and productionizing them for high-scale usage

\- Allowing users to perform complex, real-time queries across an aggregated
view of their data

\- Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

We're using Clojure/ClojureScript and all the modern big data tech goodies
you'd expect of a 2-year-old company.

Apply at [https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) or
reach out to me directly with questions. My email prefix matches my HN handle.

------
sirsebastian
Figure | Full-Stack Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time, Internships |
[https://figure.works](https://figure.works)

Software services for robots.

We're applying modern web technology and data infrastructure to robotics. Our
product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing) and
human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling) for
robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Typescript, Golang, C++, NodeJS, React, React-
Native, AWS, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

Please apply at [https://angel.co/figure-works](https://angel.co/figure-works)
or with an email to people@figure.works.

------
kevinmchugh
Synap | Chicago | Onsite At Synap, customer relationships are the center of
our product and our business. We create delightful experiences for account
managers, customer success reps, and other B2B relationships managers, and
empower them to grow their relationships and accomplish their goals every day.
At Synap, we believe in operating with integrity, openness, gratitude, and
pragmatism. We develop in Rails with a React front-end and spend a lot of time
integrating with APIs. We like Heroku and Postgres and Elasticsearch.

We're currently growing our team and looking for one experienced full-stack
engineer and one front-end engineer. For more information, and to apply,
please visit:

[https://getsynap.com/jobs.html](https://getsynap.com/jobs.html)

Have a wonderful day!

------
jfarmer
Strive Talent | Full-stack Engineer + Front-end product engineer | FULL-TIME
ONSITE | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.strivetalent.com/](https://www.strivetalent.com/)

Hey HN! I'm Jesse, the head of engineering at Strive Talent. My email is
jesse@strivetalent.com.

Strive Talent is a seed-stage, mission-driven startup dedicated to giving
everyone a fair shot at a great career. Right now we help companies around the
US staff sales and customer support jobs with candidates that would typically
be overlooked. A typical hiring manager spends ~6 seconds per resume to
evaluate whether a candidate should be given an interview. Instead, we
administer a combination of cognitive tests, work-sample tests, and phone
screenings, which allow us to evaluate a candidate according to the traits
that actually determine their ability to do the job.

Our team is small, but we're well-funded:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/stressing-aptitude-over-
ac...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/stressing-aptitude-over-achievement-
strive-talent-pitches-a-new-way-to-hire/)

If you're interested, please send a resume and a paragraph explaining what it
is about Strive that resonates with you to: jesse@strivetalent.com

Strive is a great place to join if any of the following are true:

• You care about connecting people with dignified livelihoods.

• You care about people getting jobs based on their ability to do the work,
and not their pedigree.

• You want to come in to work each day and be able to ask, "How many people
got a better job yesterday because of us?"

• You want to join an early-stage startup where there are still a lot of open
product and technical questions.

Our core platform is built using Rails, React, PostreSQL, and other standard
moving parts. Experience is those technologies isn't required, but evidence of
skill and adaptability are.

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Electrical Engineer, Perception, Gen. Software
Engineer, ML Engineer, Test Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time
We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving trucks
will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their
homes and families. Looking for:

\- Gen software engineering (Platform team) - C++ expertise

\- Controls Engineer

\- Behavior Planning Engineer (Machine Learning & Data Science combo)

\- Perception Engineeer, Machine Learning Engineer

\- SW Engineer - Test (SF): Testing Infrastructure & Automation

\- Field Test Engineer Florida: 50% software 50% hardware, Miami/Fort
Lauderdale area

\- "Full Stack" Truck Tech Engineer: Help scale our trucking operations in any
way possible. In charge of product discovery, development, deployment, and
design for our trucking business.

\- Internship (SW or EE): On a limited basis, we are open to extremely
talented internship candidates. In addition to a resume, attach anything that
will show us that you’re exceptional (non-school projects, side-businesses,
etc).

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)

------
ncpierson
Leapfin | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, US | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full
Time | $120k+ We are an enterprise b2b finance software startup based in SF
SOMA. Because we work with finance, we deal with lots and lots of data. We
have found product/market fit and are growing rapidly, and we are looking for
a technical leader who can help us scale.

We currently work primarily in Scala (Play / Slick), Postgres, and some
JavaScript (React). We are looking for full-stack engineers able to wear many
hats.

Job Posting: [https://leapfin.com/careers](https://leapfin.com/careers)

About: [https://leapfin.com/about](https://leapfin.com/about)

Let me know if you have any questions.

------
slaman
AppNeta | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Full-Stack
Developer, SRE, Engineering Manager, Technical Account Manager | Vancouver, BC
| Full-Time, On-Site, [https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/) We
help IT and Operations have peace-of-mind when it comes to their applications
and infrastructure by offering comprehensive monitoring and forensics of
network behaviours and application preformance. More info about the open
positions on the careers page:
[https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)
jslaman@appneta.com

------
jfriedman
Aclaimant | Remote, North America | Junior to Mid Full-stack developer |
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

Aclaimant is changing the way companies manager their risk. We're building a
platform to actively manage workplace incidents and claims. We are small team
that works entirely remotely. In order to make this work we rely heavily on
pair-programming. Our tech stack consists of Clojure and ClojureScript. For
more information view our careers page ([https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer)) or email
jobs@aclaimant.com

------
xtracto
Paystand | Guadalajara, Mexico | Onsite | paystand.com

We are hiring Sr. FrontEnd, Backend, Full Stack and DevOps Engineers for our
just opened Guadalajara Office.

We are a small startup (~20 people in Santra Cruz, 3 in Guadalajara) that just
got is Series A (6 mil last November) and are expanding our Engineering team
here in Guadalajara.

If you would like to know more, drop me a line at
b2JhcXVlaXJvQHBheXN0YW5kLmNvbQ==

We are also hiring for DevOps for the Santa Cruz office! Must be onsite at
this time. You can see all our opening on LinkedIn (
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?keywords=paystand&loca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?keywords=paystand&location=Worldwide)
).

------
canadi
Rockset | Senior Software Engineer, Lead Front-end Engineer | San Mateo, CA |
Onsite | Full time

At Rockset we are building the next generation of cloud-native data
infrastructure. Our team includes founding members of RocksDB, Hadoop
Distributed File System, Facebook's search engine (Unicorn) and social graph
serving engine (TAO). We are backed by Greylock Partners and Sequoia Capital.
We are building our infrastructure on top of Kubernetes on AWS, and are using
systems like RocksDB, Kafka, Zookeeper, gRPC and Terraform. Most of our
codebase is in C++ and Java.

Open Roles: [https://rockset.com/careers](https://rockset.com/careers) (also
links to a page where you can apply)

------
yurylifshits
Openland (YC W18) | San Francisco | A marketplace for land for new
construction | Looking for founding team members on the business side.

Product Manager [https://angel.co/openland/jobs/365906-product-
manager](https://angel.co/openland/jobs/365906-product-manager)

Growth [https://angel.co/openland/jobs/365906-product-
manager](https://angel.co/openland/jobs/365906-product-manager)

Customer Success [https://angel.co/openland/jobs/357447-customer-success-
manag...](https://angel.co/openland/jobs/357447-customer-success-manager)

~~~
yurylifshits
Corrected link to growth role: [https://angel.co/openland/jobs/370594-growth-
manager](https://angel.co/openland/jobs/370594-growth-manager)

------
zornme
Online Rewards | Senior Software Developer | Cincinnati, OH | Full-time,
ONSITE | $90-$150K

Open Positions:

* Senior Back-end Developer (Perl, Ruby, MySQL, PostgreSQL)

Online Rewards is a technology agency that builds private label incentive and
loyalty programs for corporate and government clients in the United States and
globally. We are currently transitioning from Perl 5 and MySQL to Ruby and
PostgreSQL, but we care more about your ability to learn than your proficiency
with a specific stack.

We offer dual screen OS X workstations, beautiful offices in historic Carew
Tower overlooking Fountain Square, a casual cubicle-free environment, and
sustainable work based on real 40-hour weeks.

If you are interested email me directly at matt.zorn@online-rewards.com.

~~~
vgy7ujm
A transition (to ruby) that adds no value in this age... Incomprehensible.

~~~
jrs95
WTF does this even mean? Are you really trying to tell me that Ruby isn’t an
improvement over Perl? What exactly is the problem with Ruby for their use
case?

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* Lead DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002))

* Head of Engineering - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4031232002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4031232002))

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

* Digital Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Favro Board:
[https://favro.com/widget/2114a98cde73c1145a93bd8e/28429a2449...](https://favro.com/widget/2114a98cde73c1145a93bd8e/28429a2449..).

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
yuripetusko
Bridebook.co.uk | Front end developer (Interface) | Full-time/Contract |
Remote | [https://bridebook.co.uk](https://bridebook.co.uk)

Bridebook is the UK’s leading wedding planning app and website, backed by some
of the smartest investors out there and built with a growth mindset that puts
our product above the rest.

We are looking for mid/senior Front end developer who is highly experienced in
crafting beautiful interfaces

Requirements:

\- ES6, React/Redux

\- CSS in JS approach (FELA, Glamor, etc)

\- Responsive design

\- Flow typing, Lint, Unit testing (Jest)

You are willing to learn, self-reflect and gracefully accept constructive
criticism

This position is open to remote applicants who are based in areas that allow
them to comfortably work within EU timezone

Apply: yuri at bridebook.co.uk

------
joshfraser
Origin Protocol | Blockchain Engineer, React Engineer | SF, Boulder, Remote |
[https://www.originprotocol.com](https://www.originprotocol.com)

Origin Protocol is a blockchain project focused on building the sharing
economy without intermediaries. We're creating protocols to allow buyers and
sellers of fractional usage assets and services (think Airbnb, Getaround,
Fiverr, Taskrabbit) to transact without paying middlemen 20-30%. We're excited
by the opportunity to promote free and transparent commerce and redistribute
value to the contributors to the network instead of just the founders and VCs.
We believe the open source protocols we're developing could ultimately replace
dozens of existing multimillion or multibillion dollar businesses.

We're experienced founders who have built and sold multiple businesses in the
past. Origin is the most ambitious idea we've tackled to date (hopefully on
the right side of crazy). We currently have a working demo built on Ethereum
and IPFS. We're looking for all sorts of people to join our team, whether you
code in react, python or solidity. We're a distributed team, 100% open-source
and open to remote.

We're backed by well known investors like Pantera Capital, Foundation Capital,
Garry Tan, Alexis Ohanian and many more.
([https://medium.com/originprotocol/announcing-origin-
protocol...](https://medium.com/originprotocol/announcing-origin-protocol...))

You'll get the chance to work alongside engineering legends like Yu Pan who
was part of the founding team of PayPal and the 1st engineer at YouTube.
([https://medium.com/originprotocol/welcoming-yu-pan-to-the-
or...](https://medium.com/originprotocol/welcoming-yu-pan-to-the-or...))

Ping us at founders@originprotocol.com if you're interested, or better yet,
join our public Discord group and start engaging with our distributed
engineering team there
([http://www.originprotocol.com/discord](http://www.originprotocol.com/discord)).

------
jonequest
Descartes Labs | Geospatial Data Engineer, Security Engineer, Platform
Engineer| Santa Fe, NM or San Francisco |

Data will be the great enabler of new technologies, new products, and new
businesses of our generation. Descartes Labs is building a data-refinery on a
cloud-based supercomputer for the application of machine intelligence to
massive satellite imagery data sets. Requirements: Geospatial experience Large
Data Platform development Security Tech: Python - Kubernetes - Docker - Google
Cloud Platform (or AWS) Apply directly at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com](https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com)

------
tclancy
Rhumbix | Full Stack Developers | San Fransisco or Remote

Rhumbix is dedicated to building a better construction craft workforce by
enabling them with modern technology. We are looking for an entrepreneurial
engineer who is up for the challenge of building our awesome products and
improving our engineering practices. At its core, our system aggregates data
from mobile devices on construction sites to provide real-time data and
analytics.

We are hiring for full-stack and front-end focused devs looking to branch out,
[https://rhumbix.com/about-rhumbix/careers/](https://rhumbix.com/about-
rhumbix/careers/)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, New York City, Paris) and
REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

------
sproefke
Truveris | Backend Engineers | NYC or Remote | Full Time |
[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America. The
systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and bring
transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

If you like simplicity, write code for others to read, love UNIX and its
philosophy, Python and its zen, you may have found a new home.

Required:

\- 3+ years of experience, open source or commercial

\- Python experience

\- SQL (we use PostgreSQL)

\- Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Email Sarah: sproefke@truveris.com

------
dnautics
Rstor | Appliance Developer | Bay Area | Full-time Onsite |
[http://www.rstor.io](http://www.rstor.io)

As a part of rstor, I'm building a computational task appliance that can
deploy user jobs for enterprise and high performance compute. Think: something
that lets a company that needs to be walled off easily deploy "serverless"
utilities.

Especially looking for experience in enterprise lifecyle utilities, like SNMP,
but generally hiring "backend devs". stack is largely in go and elixir.

Contact: isaac - at - rstor - dot - io

------
misternugget
Deutsche Bahn // ioki (ioki.com) | Backend Software Developer | Frankfurt am
Main, Germany | ONSITE | Full-Time | Junior, Senior | [http://bit.ly/ioki-
junior-developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-junior-developer) and
[http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer)

ioki is a complete service provider for digital forms of mobility on the road.
We enable third parties, such as cities, transport companies or municipal
authorities, to operate new types of demand responsive transport (DRT)
mobility in public transport under their own name and design. To achieve that,
we provide the ioki platform and mobile apps.

We are looking for software developers, from junior to senior, to join our
Backend team, which builds the platform that helps our customers launch and
scale their mobility products. We are a team of four that is central to ioki’s
product development and wants to grow with its young codebase, which has seen
a lot of production use already but is carefully maintained and free of
technical debt.

Our main stack consists of Ruby and Ruby on Rails, but experience in the
language or the framework is not a hard requirement. Much more than that, we
care that you have general software engineering skills, high standards and
take pride in your work.

If you want to read more about the job and how we work in our product company,
check out the full job descriptions here:

\- Junior Backend Software Developer - [http://bit.ly/ioki-junior-
developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-junior-developer) \- Backend Software Developer
- [http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer)

Interested? Send us an email with your CV/GitHub/StackOverflow and a few words
about yourself: jobs@ioki.com

We're also looking for Senior Android Developers, Project Engineer Autonomous
Driving, Operations Managers and much more. You can find the rest of the job
descriptions here: [http://bit.ly/hello-ioki](http://bit.ly/hello-ioki)

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Experienced Software Engineer - Backend |
Washington DC, San Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time |
$100k-$180k+ + equity + benefits We're a small team of engineers, designers,
and product builders that were brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the
winter of 2013. Our revamped application is used by millions, converts 35%
better, and halves the completion time. It turns out there’s a lot more to
reimagine within government services, which is why we’re partnering with both
the Department of Veterans Affairs and Medicare. With the VA, we are working
to modernize their appeals system, making millions of veteran’s lives better
through the process. Today, the average appeal takes 5 years to process; we
can fix this. For Medicare, we are designing and building the architecture for
Medicare's historic transition towards value-based care. It’s surprising how
much can be done by a small group of diverse, empathetic people with deep
technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants in
government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically
improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that the services
our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same
way, we'd love to hear from you.

Learn more about working here and apply if you're interested:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

------
jelly-alex

      Jellyfish | ML Architect | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE
    
      == ABOUT JELLYFISH ===========================================================
      Jellyfish is an early-stage funded startup creating a platform that will
      change the way organizations connect their development teams to the
      business. We are looking for a ML architect to grow our
      founding team here in Boston, MA. Full-time only candidates please.
    
      == JOB DESCRIPTION ===========================================================
      We are working closely with our customers to build, and refine the Jellyfish 
      platform. We are using a Scikit Learn & Django stack (Python 3, Django,
      Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with these technologies is ideal. We are
      seeking to augment the team with a someone to lead our ML efforts.
    
      == ABOUT YOU =================================================================
      Ideal candidates will have four or more years experience building software,
      experience using various ML toolkits, and a bachelor's degree in a computer-
      science-adjacent field. We will also consider equivalent experience in lieu of
      a degree.
    
      == TECH STACK ================================================================
      Python (Django, NumPy), Scikit Learn, PostgreSQL, AWS,
    
       == COMPENSATION =============================================================
      Competitive salary plus equity grant
    
      Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or you can contact me directly asm [at]
      jelly.ai with questions.

------
Townley
Atlantic Media | Web Developer | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-Time

Hey all, looking for a web developer to join my team. We're currently 3 devs
and a PM reporting to the VP Digital Strategy.

National Journal is a brand owned by Atlantic Media. We build tools for
analyzing DC politics, as well as platforms for journalists, marketers,
network scientists, and researchers to get their insights out to a pool of
members.

Most of our days are spent working in python/django on the backend, javascript
on the frontend (we're in the process of building out a more capable FE stack
with gulp, react, and a suite of other tools). Other things we work with on a
weekly/semi-weekly basis include: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Neo4j,
CentOS, Nginx, CDNs, and Selenium.

Some of my favorite things about being part of this team: \- Interesting
problems to solve \- Work-life balance is great (no late nights, and a
manageable number of fires at any given time) \- Reasonably generous education
budget (~1 conference/year, and any tools you need at any time) \- Good
relationship with the systems team \- Lunch outings and board game nights \-
Smart people who like each other

We're currently looking to fill a more senior role, but also open to the right
mid-level candidates. Apply and find out more here:
[http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/ZJ9Csc](http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/ZJ9Csc)?

------
revx
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Experienced Software Engineers, Product
Managers, Product Manager Lead

Managed by Q is the platform for office management. We make it easy to run an
office by connecting offices to services, including cleaning, maintenance,
office administration, IT, and security. We're looking for engineers and
engineering managers who are interested in joining our ~20-person team of
curious, empathetic, humble, and driven engineers. We're also hiring for
experienced product managers!

Though we're mostly using Django, Node, and React on top of AWS, we take a
generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart people who are problem
solvers and passionate about their craft; you don't already have to be an
expert in our stack.

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

MBQ In the News: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-
profitable...](https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-profitable/)

------
picnic_ams
Picnic - Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship |
[https://join.picnic.nl/](https://join.picnic.nl/) Picnic is the world’s
fastest growing online supermarket with a simple mission: to make grocery
shopping quick, easy and affordable for everyone. Our unique tech-driven
approach enables us to work towards a greener and more sustainable future,
with our fleet of 100% electric vehicles delivering fresh products from our
warehouse to customers daily. Picnic is growing fast. We're a tech-first
venture, where you ship code that either gets used by thousands of customers
(and growing fast!) or runs our supply chain and is used by our hundreds of
warehouse employees, where efficiency is key. Few places offer the chance to
impact (good and bad!) so much with the code you make. Extra fun parts: we're
a grocery story at the core, with total ownership of the supply chain. That
means we have cool things like our own electric delivery trucks that you can
drive. We also have warehouses which operate on the code you write, so you can
go see how it affects the whole company right on the work floor. We're looking
for Java Developers! You can find out more & apply through this link:
[https://grnh.se/c7a9be671](https://grnh.se/c7a9be671)

------
leegutman
Enigma|New York, NY|On-site, Remote Full-
time|[https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

Did you ever think about New York City Restaurant Inspections and how Big
Apple restaurants stack up, to what is exactly coming into US ports in each
and every container, or how new drugs actually get approved by the FDA? The
answers to these questions exist in specific and separate public datasets, but
together, they can provide a vast and powerful view of what’s happening in the
world.

Enigma was founded in 2012 in order to centralize and normalize public data
globally (think Google for public data). We believe that free and open
societies can’t exist without open and timely access to public data. Data that
helps the public hold governments accountable, can also be used creatively to
address significant social problems. Enigma's mission is to build the
technology and solutions that will empower people to interpret and improve,
the world around them.

We're hiring Software Engineers, Data Engineers & Data Scientists to help
scale our product development efforts.

Check out our careers page for more info:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)
[https://www.enigma.com/engineering](https://www.enigma.com/engineering)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
Ridecell2016
Ridecell | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE | www.ridecell.com

Ridecell is on a mission to help our customers run the world better by
powering the fastest growing and most efficient ridesharing, carsharing, and
autonomous mobility services. As the world shifts to a mobility-as-a-service
model, market leaders in traditional transportation need to rapidly transform
their business. New entrants in autonomous and shared mobility have an
opportunity to lead new markets. Ridecell is best poised to support the
initiatives of these industry leading organizations, with several customers,
including BMW (Reachnow), AAA (Gig carshare), and Renault (Zity), who already
use our proven platform to launch, operate, and rapidly scale their mobility
services across multiple geographies.

By joining Ridecell, you'll find yourself at the start of something big: A
better way to do transportation

We're hiring Engineers (Site Reliability, Android, iOS, Frontend, Backend),
Product Management, UX and more. Learn about our career opportunities here:
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html](https://ridecell.com/careers.html)

Recent news: [https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/ridecell-closes-
ser...](https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/ridecell-closes-series-b-
funding-round-of-28-61-million-300657055.html)

Feel free to reach out with any questions at Richie@ridecell.com

------
gina205
Blockstack | New York HQ | Full-Time, Onsite or REMOTE|
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers)

Blockstack is a new internet for decentralized apps where users own their
data. We've built this with an open source community and a software stack for
building scalable decentralized apps.

We’re passionate about bringing the internet back to its original
decentralized, open, and innovative roots, and have backing from Y Combinator,
USV, and Naval Ravikant. We raised $50M in December 2017 in our token sale,
and as a result are in a high growth period.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers site:
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers) and Key
Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6, React,
Redux, and Swift, on the frontend and Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the
backend.

Perks: Blockstack offers a competitive salary, generous equity, 100% covered
health insurance, free daily lunch, a computer of your choice along with
accessories to fit your requirements, a professional development budget, a
casual workplace, and standard vacation + unlimited sick days.

------
jmattiace
Tia | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[http://www.asktia.com/jobs](http://www.asktia.com/jobs) | Fullstack Software
Engineer

We are looking for a highly driven, product-oriented fullstack developer eager
to join our founding team. Tia is a venture-backed women’s health-tech startup
for millennial women. Our mission is to help women make independent and
informed decisions for their own bodies, health and lives with confidence.
Today, Tia is a part-machine, part-human-powered assistant you privately
message with about birth control and sexual health. Overtime, our aim is to
establish Tia as the trusted women’s health brand and marketplace — the
starting place for millennial women’s healthcare online.

Your foremost responsibility will be to develop a web platform that collects
and displays Tia's data to impact the way that care providers use Tia data in
clinical environments. You will design & build an innovative web app that
collects core information about women's health from our users and delivers
personalized insights and results to doctors using technologies of your
choice.

Responsibilities: Own and develop a fullstack web application providing
doctors with predictive insights about their patient's health; Work closely
with the engineering on code reviews, tech stack architecture, design, and
implementation

Feel free to reach out to me directly felicity@asktia.com!

------
sluggg
Grove Collaborative | Full Stack Software Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer
(Back-End), Sr. Software Engineer (Full Stack) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.grove.co](https://www.grove.co) Grove Collaborative is hiring in
SF! Grove is a digitally native brand, with its own direct-to-consumer
e-commerce platform for natural home and personal care products. Grove offers
a flexible recurring shipment model and gives each customer a personal
shopper. Every product Grove offers, both from our flagship Grove
Collaborative brand and from our third party brands, has been thoroughly
vetted for health, sustainability, and efficacy. Grove is also a Certified B
Corporation ([https://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-
corps](https://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-corps)).

We recently closed our Series C funding round (led by Norwest Venture
Partners) and are expanding our engineering team! We’re growing incredibly
fast (5x year-over-year) and are in need of more talented engineers to help us
tackle the next set of challenges that await us.

You can see all of our job postings and find out more about us at:
[https://www.grove.co/careers](https://www.grove.co/careers)

Interested in working with us? Or have any questions? You can reach me
directly via email: mlindsay@grove.co

------
alooPotato
Streak CRM |San Francisco| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

Streak transforms your gmail inbox into a flexible, functional, and fully
collaborative CRM. We are looking for people that will help us develop the
right product, develop new features, and deploy and monitor features. We have
already built the hard stuff, so we are building the fun stuff.

We have multiple engineering positions available, including: Product Engineers
[React, Vue, Angular], Backend Engineers (AWS, GCP, with experience working on
systems at scale with > 1000 QPS), an Android Lead (a person with significant
prior experience in Android), and a Product Designer. We are interested in
people from relatively junior (a couple years of work experience) to senior
for both the product and backend engineer roles.

We are also looking for an experienced Customer Success Manager, Outbound SMB,
Email Marketing Manager, Content Manager, and Talent Sourcer (for technical
and non-technical positions).

We are a successful, profitable company with a great culture and fantastic
perks: Comprehensive healthcare, daily lunches, vocational training credit,
401k , paid family leave, company holidays, generous vacation and sick leave,
transportation benefits.

Please reach out to us at careers@streak.com and mention Hacker News Who's
Hiring. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
karatcate
Karat - Seattle, WA & Remote

Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering interviews on
behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round technical interviews.
Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their engineers'
time interviewing; we help take the load off.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Due to this quickly-growing
demand, we're looking to hire more Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a
software engineer with strong written and verbal English skills with at least
a few years of professional experience. Interviewing experience would be
great, but we spend 20-25 hours (paid) training you before you even start, so
if you're strong technically and love working with people we can usually make
it work :) Interviews are conducted over video chat, using a collaborative
code editor.

Expert Interviewer - Remote - 10-40hrs per week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

Software Engineer - Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

If you have questions please email me at cate@karat.io

------
cvanderwalt
Factr.com | Lead/Senior Software Developer, ML, NLP, DevOps | NYC | ONSITE |
Full-time

Factr (factr.com) is a new kind of social network for organizing and sharing
knowledge. We help organizations, teams and individuals to collaboratively
create information streams on the issues that matter to them. Our budding user
base includes people from dozens of organizations, from small startups to
multinational entities like the United Nations.

We are entering a rapid growth phase and are looking for a talented lead or
senior software engineer to help build out the team and take the product to
market. We’re seeking a passionate leader to maintain, scale and extend our
React/Django/Celery/ElasticSearch/MYSQL/AWS stack on AWS with Ansible.
Knowledge of these technologies or similar is essential, but we'd especially
appreciate experience in scaling Elasticsearch (ES) for complex queries and
large datasets. Machine learning (ML) techniques for topic modeling would be a
bonus: both ML and ES power exciting features to help users sort and make
sense of large streams of information.

We have a great team of folks that really value working closely with product,
customer experience, and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve! We
offer great benefits and a friendly office environment in downtown Brooklyn.

If you are interested, please contact us with your resume at jobs@factr.com.

------
tyrothrowaway
Tyro (www.tyro.com) | DevOps/SRE | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Onsite,
Visa

Tyro delivers next generation cloud-based, integrated and mobile payments,
deposits and lending banking solutions to Australia’s small and medium
enterprises. In November 2015 we raised $100 million to grow and keep building
for our 25,000+ customers. We're the first technology company to become a
banking institution in Australia and our environment is changing constantly as
we grow.

My tribe is looking for people with DevOps/SRE skillsets to join cross-
functional teams and help evolve core technology offerings. You will be
helping to build and run secure cloud-native application/data platforms
centered around technologies like Kubernetes, Kafka, Service Mesh and
Serverless. Your belief and dedication to an 'automate everything' approach
combined with your outgoing consultative nature will be invaluable in managing
the journey of on-boarding our product engineering teams to these platforms
efficiently.

We're open to sponsoring visas for exceptional candidates.

Why not take our fun Docker-based challenge if you're interested (or just want
a challenge)? It's themed on classical capture the flag hacker games and will
exercise some of your Docker, Linux and web debugging skills, as well as a
fair mount of lateral thinking! There's a webform at the end where you can
leave your details and we won't contact you unless you tell us to.

$ docker run tyro/challenge

------
molllly
Berklee | Boston | Remote/Onsite | Full-time |
[https://online.berklee.edu](https://online.berklee.edu)

Berklee Online is the online school of Berklee College of Music, delivering
access to Berklee’s acclaimed curriculum from anywhere in the world. Berklee
Online's tech team is a dynamic, collaborative environment, and we are
currently looking to fill two roles:

\- Salesforce Administrator (Onsite only):
[https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=...](https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&id=23&jobid=1370&company_id=16215&version=1&source=ONLINE&JobOwner=992812&level=levelid1&levelid1=36350&startflag=2)

\- Web Software Developer (Onsite or Remote):
[https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=...](https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&id=23&jobid=1400&company_id=16215&version=1&source=ONLINE&JobOwner=992812&level=levelid1&levelid1=36350&startflag=2)

Salesforce technologies we use: Marketo, FormAssembly

Web technologies we use: JS / Ember / Node / AWS / Docker

Don't let a knowledge gap in the tech stack as described stop you from
applying - we'd love to hear from you!

------
junelay
Ommo Technologies, Inc. | Electrical and Systems Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full
Time | Salary + Equity | www.ommo.co

At Ommo Technologies, Inc., we are building a personal and mobile 3D position
tracking system from the ground up that does NOT use cameras or IMUs. We
developed a tracking system that achieves sub-millimeter level precision,
mobile form factor, and no line of sight requirement. We imagine a world where
our interaction with digital objects in virtual reality and augmented reality
are as natural and intuitive as with real objects.

Seed funded by VC specializing in VR technology, Ex-
Apple/Samsung/Intel/Huawei/Riot Games Team of 5 currently

We are looking for an Electrical and Systems Engineer with following
qualifications \- Able to quickly spin up PCB models and schematics
(Benchmark: a couple of hours for a sensor board) \- Work with PCB components
and vendors to solve electrical & system integration related issues \-
Design/test/prototype RF/Wireless hardware designs and associated firmware

We are a small team and looking for a core team member who will help guide the
direction of the company to meet long-term challenges. If you believe you have
the experience and understanding of the full stack with a desire to grow into
a potential engineering leadership role, please apply at
[https://www.ommo.co/career/#career1](https://www.ommo.co/career/#career1)

Ask questions: kyul@ommo.co

------
ericch
REGED | Raleigh, NC | .NET Developers | Full Time | ONSITE

RegEd is the leading provider of Compliance Management, Compliance Education
and Licensing and Registration solutions and services to broker-dealers,
insurance carriers and insurance distributors. RegEd’s product suites include:

Compliance Management and Education: Enterprise platform and solutions suite
to automate compliance with FINRA and SEC regulatory requirements and fulfill
continuing education requirements.

Contracting, Registration and Licensing: Enterprise software and outsourcing
services to manage contracting, insurance licensing, securities registration,
and CE compliance administration on behalf of agents and advisors.

Insurance eGRC: Enterprise platform and solutions suite to manage insurance
regulatory change, policies and procedures and other insurance company
regulatory obligations.

RegEd solutions enable our clients to realize new levels of operational
efficiency and to cost-effectively comply with FINRA, state and other
regulations, while mitigating risk.

Looking for .NET developers (Sr as well with 6+ years experience). Hiring spec
at:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=aa92f3b5-e9c1-43a1-85bf-a6c418e4cce7&ccId=1487977_61&jobId=232010&lang=en_US&source=CC4)

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K | Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs
long. Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly
changing variables. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers
to work on our user-experience and search platform respectively. Bangkok
offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low cost. Our
offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the Netherlands
embassy on Wireless Road.

Check out details at [https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are
predominantly built with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire -
fundamentals always win the day.

Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

------
flrecruiting
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the Church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software, along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online community that connects Christians
from all around the world), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool),
Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s
most advanced study Bible), and more. Faithlife is looking for an experienced
full-stack engineer with the knowledge and skills to help build Faithlife
Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online community that helps people find and
create fellowship wherever they are. You will be someone who can work well in
a diverse environment of different languages and technologies. You should have
expertise in responsive web and single page applications, but you will also
have opportunities in the services, data, and architecture overall. You should
also be able to provide positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
steilpass
Product Manager | Instana | Application Performance Management & Monitoring |
US & EU| Full-time | Onsite or remote | instana.com/careers/

Instana is building application performance management for the microservice &
cloud-native area. Founded by APM veterans, Instana provides automation and
artificial intelligence to deliver the visibility needed to effectively manage
the performance of today’s dynamic applications.

We are a young and fast-growing startup with a solid funding and already great
revenue. We are looking for various positions in the engineering organization,
and I would like to get you especially excited about our very technical
product management positions:
[https://instana.breezy.hr/?&department=Product%20Management](https://instana.breezy.hr/?&department=Product%20Management)

As a PM you would be working with all programming environments on the latest
cloud technologies and make them observable in an automated way to developers
worldwide. For a nice dose of buzzwords have a look at our supported
technologies: [https://www.instana.com/supported-
technologies/](https://www.instana.com/supported-technologies/). You will
develop and own the product vision, strategy and roadmap for a particular
product area.

If you have any questions to a potential PM colleague feel free to drop me an
email at matthias dot luebken @ instana . com and apply via instana.breezy.hr

------
amitutk
Basepair | New York | Head of Demand Generation | ONSITE

Basepair develops SaaS to manage, analyze and interpret next generation
sequencing (NGS) data. Scientists and physicians at Harvard Medical School,
NYU, UCSD, etc. analyze their data on Basepair to make breakthrough medical
discoveries in cancer, AIDS, etc, and provide better medical care to patients.

We are hiring a data driven head of demand generation to try out and optimize
marketing channels for a B2B SaaS. Communicate how our software can empower
scientists to analyze genomic data, quickly and accurately. You’ll be in
charge of positioning Basepair in the marketplace as the go-to-solution for
fully automated genomics analysis as well as lead initiatives into new
verticals. Reporting directly to the founders, you'll start as a marketing
team of one. As we grow, you’ll be responsible for scaling the marketing team
and growing it according to the needs of the company.

* What you will need for this position \- 3+ experience of demand generation for B2B SaaS \- Ability to model, measure and optimize funnels \- Compare RoI of different funnels \- Work with content team to create collateral to support sales \- Strong passion for product \- Excellent command of the English language (written & verbal) \- Basic HTML, CSS, github, video editing skills \- Digital marketing experience

Bonus points if you have a genomics background and/or experience working with
sales teams, or even sales experience yourself.

Email me at amit@[domain of website]

------
benmgreene
Outcomes4Me | Cambridge, MA | Lead Mobile Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer
| ONSITE | Compensation + Equity

Outcomes4Me is a seed-funded startup that helps cancer patients beat their
disease by empowering them with algorithmically personalized treatment
options, clinical trial matches, and more. We’re partnering with the top
associations and hospitals to build the first consumer-quality mobile app that
both patients and doctors can trust to provide diagnosis-specific treatment
options, clinical trials, news, and more.

We’re hiring a lead mobile engineer and senior full-stack engineer to become
cornerstones of our engineering team. Come join us and help improve real
cancer patient outcomes!

Current stack: Javascript (ES6) / React Native + Redux / Node.js + Express /
AWS EC2 + Lambda + Aurora / PostgreSQL

What you’ll find at O4Me:

\- Purpose: If you gain strength from doing important work, you belong on our
team. \- Challenge: We’re improving the lives of people who need us. We have
big challenges ahead and the motivation to overcome them. \- Respect: Your
opinions are valid. Why wouldn’t they be? \- Trust: We’re building a culture
of independence. That means we’re going to trust and support you in making the
right decisions. \- Transparency: You need to see the whole picture if you’re
going to make an impact. This is a core principle at Outcomes4Me.

If you’re interested, shoot us an email: jobs@outcomes4me.com

------
tmmuhl
Workiva | Ames, IA; Scottsdale, AZ; Bozeman, MT; Denver, CO; Chicago IL |
ONSITE

Workiva began with the vision to disrupt the SEC filing market by building a
platform on the latest PaaS cloud technologies. Avoiding the traditional
approach to architecting systems in-house and instead embracing the future of
building a highly scalable and secure web application built upon the emerging
PaaS providers quickly turned the original vision of disrupting the SEC market
into a reality. Today Workiva’s solution Wdesk is being used by thousands of
companies globally, including over 70% of the 500 largest U.S. corporations by
total revenue. Workiva’s vision is reaching into new and larger markets with
the same original goal of disruption, building a platform that will continue
to revolutionize the way businesses operate and collaborate.

Our Stack:

    
    
      *Java/Python/Dart/Go
    
      *MySql/BigQuery/Datastore/GraphDB
    
      *Vessel and Nats messaging bus
    
      *Google App Engine, AWS and Docker for application deployment, scaling and service management.
    

We’re hiring:

    
    
      * Software Engineers
    
      * Senior Software Engineers
    
      * Site Reliability Engineers
    
      * Software Development Engineers in Test
    

Check out our careers page to learn more:
[https://www.workiva.com/careers](https://www.workiva.com/careers)

------
arthurgibson
SportsMe | IOS Engineer, Backend Engineer, Mobile Designer | Boston,MA |
Onsite | [https://getsportsme.com](https://getsportsme.com)

SportsMe, the fan conversation platform. We are a sports focused media
platform that allows fans to be the experts on their favorite teams, players
and general knowledge of the game. Our first product has been the SportsMe IOS
app([https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886))
that allows you to take on your friends, fellow fans, and rivals in 30 second
video debates on trending sports topics. We are tired of listening to the same
talking heads of sports and their network directed opinions, we are changing
the way fans obtain their sports news and opinions with a platform truly
driven by the people with the best voice, the fans.

The stack is fully deployed on AWS Lambda, RDS, and using GraphQL. We run the
backend on Node.js. We use a combination of Swift, Firebase, and Apollo-
GraphQL to power the IOS app.

Current Product:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1291610886)

Apply and Find Job descriptions via:
[https://getsportsme.com/jobs](https://getsportsme.com/jobs)

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit | Fullstack React.js / Ruby Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Visa considered |
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers](https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers)

Every single day brings more chores and less time. Whether someone needs a
handyman, house cleaner, mover or delivery person, TaskRabbit delights clients
by finding the right skilled person in minutes. On the other side of the
marketplace, Taskers earn a living by setting their own prices and defining
their working hours. They have control to help people when and how they want
in the most supportive marketplace.

Our goal is to revolutionize how people work. Our culture is collaborative,
pragmatic, and dynamic. We're looking for talented, entrepreneurially-minded
and analytical people who have a real passion for helping people do what they
love—and have fun while on the journey.

We're hiring for a

\- Chief Architect [https://grnh.se/d8e90dbb1](https://grnh.se/d8e90dbb1)

\- Fullstack Engineers [https://grnh.se/7be4d07f1](https://grnh.se/7be4d07f1)

\- React Native Engineers
[https://grnh.se/aa0b76021](https://grnh.se/aa0b76021)

\- Ruby/Rails Backend [https://grnh.se/14384d821](https://grnh.se/14384d821)

------
joeleet
Portland Trail Blazers | Portland, OR | Full-time | ONSITE | Junior
Application Developer

Our basketball analytics team is looking to hire a junior application
developer. We are interested in candidates striving to be a full-stack
generalist that can build, maintain, and deploy applications that support our
front office and coaching staff. Previous experience in the professional
sports industry is not required, but a passion for basketball is a must.

Qualifications:

    
    
        * Web development experience in a modern scripting language (Python, PHP, JS, etc.)
        * Experience working with relational databases (SQL)
        * Experience using version control (Git)
        * Ability to work in macOS and Linux-based environments
        * Experience developing iOS/React Native applications, preferred
        * Experience designing APIs and visualizations, preferred
        * Familiarity with advanced basketball statistics, preferred
        * Ability to work collaboratively and autonomously
        * High standards of confidentiality
        * Excellent interpersonal, communication, and organization skills
        * Ability to work flexible and longer days, including nights and weekends
    

Reach out to us via email: appdev at trailblazers dot com and send us your
resume along with any links to public repos and projects. Basketball-related
or not, we'd love to see what you've been working on!

------
zackliston
AgileMD (YC S11) | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
Onsite | Digital Health At AgileMD, we are building the most advanced real-
time predictive analytics and clinical algorithms platform available to
hospitals. Our cloud-based engine supports and empowers the medical decisions
of thousands of physicians within hospitals and clinics around the country.
Our goal is that every patient receives the highest quality and value of care
based on the latest medical knowledge and data.

We are looking for someone with serious talent and drive to join our core
team. This person will be responsible for a number of projects across the
stack (AWS, Node, React)

Healthcare has some big problems and we are tackling some of the biggest.
Delivering to-the-second results of predictive algorithms and actionable
clinical algorithms based on live patient data from multiple sources requires
a incredibly well designed and implemented system. If this is something that
excites you, lets talk.

Our stack: Linux, Node (ExpressJS, PM2), React, Aurora (Postgres), MongoDB,
AWS ELB, AWS EC2 nginx, and many other AWS suite tools.

We are backed by Y-Combinator and Rock Health. AgileMD is funded with seed
capital, awards earned by winning the Chicago Booth New Venture Challenge and
the Chicago Biotech Consortium Competition, as well as strong revenue from
customers who enjoy using our products.

Learn more and apply:
[https://agilemd.workable.com/](https://agilemd.workable.com/)

------
tpotanski
Bothouse | Oslo or Remote | Full-time long-term Contract | $50 - $100 an hour
| Machine Learning/AI lead

Project for a big retail corporation in Norway (11k employees) with stores
across entire Europe. You’ll be working closely with business people (20 years
of business experience), IT specialists (SE architects, DevOps, UI/UX people)
and also with board members to design and execute digital transformation to
replace client’s entire IT infrastructure with an AI-first, data-oriented,
modern, future-proof solution.

A rare opportunity to hone not only the technical expertise or English skills,
but also business-oriented communication, industry-related, practical business
know-how and system design skills. We have people with Google DeepMind on
their CVs already involved.

Requirements: \- Minimum 3.5 years of professional experience on commercial
projects that involved machine/deep learning, AI and predictive analytics \-
Practical experience at and knowledge of ML application in retail and/or
e-commerce

Big pluses: \- Participation in Kaggle competition, especially if you rank
highly in the user ranking \- Scientific publications \- PhD degree \- Studied
Computer Science or Math at prestigious university \- Business degree.
Business understanding. \- If you consider yourself a nerd :) and are
passionate about the technology, that's a big plus

Contact: tomasz@potanski.pl

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Senior Python Software Engineer | Marylebone, London, UK |
ONSITE | Full time | £70k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and Machine Learning research team
to design and build the tooling & distributed cluster computing frameworks to
support strategy research and development, help turn prototype trading models
into production-ready systems as well as architecting the high-level design of
the strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale effectively. Our
strategy stack is Python based and communicates with our core infrastructure,
written in Golang, via RPC. We're looking for intellectually curious engineers
who enjoy learning about new technologies and techniques, solving problems and
encouraging engineering best practice.

If you would like to learn more about the role please visit [https://longshot-
systems-ltd.workable.com/jobs/703030](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/703030)

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk)

------
MikeGlassARC
American Reading Company | Full Stack Developer | PHP / MySQL / JS / Docker |
King of Prussia, PA (Philadelphia area) | FULL-TIME ONSITE

We're looking for a full stack developer to work on both new and established
education technology solutions. Our products are used by school and district
administrators throughout the country. We are looking for someone who will
build a lasting career with us!

\- PHP 7 \- MySQL 5.7 \- JS \- Bootstrap \- SASS \- Docker \- RabbitMQ \-
Redis

About Us:

At American Reading Company, we create content, build tools, and provide
training to help students become avid readers and learners. Educational
technology, including web and mobile applications, are crucial to our daily
operations.

Why You’ll Want to Join Our Team:

\- A competitive salary and benefits such as 20 days paid time off plus
holidays, 401K, and employer contribution to the cost of health insurance \-
College Savings Plan, Short & Long-Term Disability insurance, an Employee
Assistance Program, and a children's home library collection \- Dog and family
friendly environment that is 100% solar powered \- The opportunity to
contribute in a meaningful way, in a rapidly growing, socially responsible
company

Apply:
[https://americanreadingcompany.applytojob.com/apply/gDm5zi0m...](https://americanreadingcompany.applytojob.com/apply/gDm5zi0mtR/Full-
Stack-Developer-Ed-Tech?referrer=20180601143637BKO6HAKVPKUZGBM4)

------
joshvm
I3D Robotics | Robotics/computer vision C++ | Kent, UK | on site | visas
considered

www.i3drobotics.com

I3D builds 3D imaging systems for industrial applications, primarily using
stereo (also LIDAR in varioua forms). We're working in a number of sectors
including production lines, nuclear, agriculture and steel-making in
collaboration with other companies and universities. The company is growing
year-on-year and we're looking to expand. The team collectively has decades of
expertise in optics so this is a great opportunity to learn, as well as teach
us what you know!

We're hiring for a software engineer who is familiar with robotics.
Specifically you should have experience with ROS and C++. We also use Python
for day to day scripting. Bonus points if your background is computer vision,
particularly for mapping. This job would really suit someone with a hacker
mentality who enjoys tinkering with stuff. We have a lot of cool toys in our
lab (thermal cameras, spectrometers,3D printer,lots and lots lasers...).

You will be working on software to interface cameras with other robotic
systems e.g. arms or rovers. This includes general product and IP development
as well as developing custom vision systems for clients.

The work is variable and interesting and there is scope to focus on projects
that match your expertise. Some experience with hardware would be useful (eg
basic electronics or CAD), but not necessary.

Any questions, please email jveitch@i3drobotics.com or nbantin@i3drobotics.com

------
dkaufman16
Freebird | Full Stack Rails Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Boston | Onsite | Full-
Time

When you protect your trip with Freebird and your flight is canceled or you
miss your connection, we make it easy to buy a new ticket on any airline with
no restrictions. Best of all, we pay for the ticket. Check out our simulation
to see how the product works:
[https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers](https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers)

We combine a great product with cutting edge data science, a relentless
customer experience team, and deep domain expertise to deliver travelers an
unbeatable experience when they need it the most.

The Role

We're hiring a full stack product engineer to work on our Ruby on Rails
applications. These include the mobile site that travelers use to rebook their
flights, as well as many services under the hood that monitor our travelers'
flights, allow our CX team to guide travelers through every step of a
rebooking, and integrations that allow us to automatically search for and book
new flights.

We're a small team that ships code many times a day, values automated testing,
and works closely with other teams in the business. We're excited about what
we're doing, our travelers love us, and we're growing. Interested in joining?
Send me a note. My name is Dan, and my email is just my first name at
getfreebird.com.

------
late2part
Crowdstrike | Irvine, Sunnyvale, Seattle, DC, Other Cities, Remote | Fulltime
| ONSITE or REMOTE |
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/)

CrowdStrike Stops Breaches. We're a rapidly growing company that raised $100M
from awesome investors like Accel, CapitalG, Warburg Pincus, March Capital,
and Telstra.

We're growing our team of software and devops engineers to help scale our
automation of our software and systems. Give us a shout if you're interested
in the following areas, with other information listed at :
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

My team is hiring folks to help with Network Engineering, Linux Automation
(Thanks Linus!!), and Virtualization. Other teams hiring a bunch - I think we
have around 100 open positions right now.

We have a real devops approach - very egalitarian and enabling of engineers.

There's tremendous mutual respect and as a result, we get a lot of leading
edge stuff done very efficiently.

Come join us! Contact us at
[http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](http://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/).
You're welcome to ping me at alan dot hannan at crowd strike dot com for any
questions. I manage a team here and enjoy my job and coworkers.

------
villaaston1
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software developers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.crowdjustice.com](https://www.crowdjustice.com)

CrowdJustice is an early-stage, VC-backed, tech-for-good company that's
changing the way people access the legal system with a mission to make the law
available to everyone. We’re using technology to solve a huge social problem
and building a business at the same time. Since launch in 2015 we have helped
important cases raise £millions in funding, seen claimants get their cases to
the Supreme Court, given communities a voice – and we’ve been featured in the
Guardian, FT, BBC, TechCrunch, NYT and more.

We are looking for developers to join our lean team in central London:
[https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417](https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417)

The CrowdJustice platform backend is written in Python, Django and Postgres,
with the front-end in Javascript, HTML and SASS – though you don't need
experience in any of these.

Interview Process: 20-30 minute phone/hangouts chat about the role (no
surprise tech questions); a 1.5 hour on-site interview where we'll discuss the
technical task, pair program some work and talk about your future at
CrowdJustice; if successful, a fair offer and the chance to join a well funded
startup early on its mission to increase access to justice!

If you have any questions send them across to: gavin ~a-t~ crowdjustice.com

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data Acquisition, Data Platform Engineer, Backend
Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Data
Platform Engineer, Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer,
Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior
Full Stack Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Senior UX Designer,
Visual Designer, Sales Development Representative, Senior Account Executive,
Customer Success Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of Business Development, Product
Manager, Senior Product Manager, Director of Content

------
bgibson
Clearmatics | London & Palo Alto | Theoretical Cryptographer | Onsite or
Remote | Fulltime |
[https://www.clearmatics.com/](https://www.clearmatics.com/)

Clearmatics is developing a Distributed Ledger Technology (DLT) system for
interbank settlements called the Decentralized Clearing Network (DCN). It uses
a federated ledger with central bank-backed digital cash as its settlement
asset. The first implementation of the DCN architecture is the Utility
Settlement Coin (USC), referenced in the BIS’s Money Flower taxonomy [1].

Properly architecting and successfully deploying this technology could better
facilitate interbank cash settlement and reduce the need for posting margin
and holding reserves against unsettled obligations, freeing significant
amounts of capital for more productive purposes and mitigating a source of
systemic risk in the banking system.

We are hiring theoretical cryptographers to work on hard problems involving
zero knowledge and hardware enclaves, among others. You will be able to
publish if you desire. The company is a 30 person startup with an academic
culture, currently raising a Series A.

Please contact me if interested: byron dot gibson gmail.

[1]:[https://www.bis.org/publ/qtrpdf/r_qt1709z.htm](https://www.bis.org/publ/qtrpdf/r_qt1709z.htm)

------
desmin
Full Stack Developer gezocht in Amsterdam (o.a. Node.js)

You-Get zoekt voor dochteronderneming Polpo een Full Stack Developer:

Polpo is een Start-up gevestigd in het centrum van Amsterdam. Wij werken met
een ambitieus en gedreven team aan het ontwikkelen van een revolutionaire
politieke monitor op basis van Cognitieve Technologie. Wij zijn op zoek naar
een full-stack developer om ons team te versterken. Ben jij op zoek naar een
uitdagende, full-time baan? Lees dan snel verder! Functieomschrijving

Wij zijn op zoek naar een ervaren full-stack developer die ons helpt om de
eerste publieke versie van onze politieke monitor op te leveren. Binnen een
scrum team zal je voornamelijk betrokkenzijn bij de ontwikkeling van de front-
end en middleware van onze web applicatie. Hierbij is het leveren van een
stabiele en gebruiksvriendelijke applicatie van groot belang. Technologieën

Onze applicatie is gebouwd op Node.js met Express middleware en momenteel Pug
voor het renderen van voornamelijk statische pagina’s. Op korte termijn zal de
userinterface overgezet worden naarVue.js. Ervaring met deze technologie werkt
significant in je voordeel.

Wij zoeken: HBO werk- en denkniveau 2+ jaar ervaring als full-stack (Node.js)
developer Ervaring met meerdere van de volgende technologieën: HTML, CSS,
JavaScript (ES6) Node.js, Express, MongoDB REST API’s Vue.js (pre), React,
Angular, Pug Webpack (pre), Gulp, Grunt Mocha, Expect, Chai, Jest Git,
Continuous Delivery Ervaring met design en UX is een pre

Contact ddekker@polpo.nl voor meer informatie

~~~
DeepYogurt
Nur Nederlands/Nederlands nodig?

~~~
cpille
Beste, kennis van het Nederlands is een grote pré.

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. We've recently had some great
additions to our team, including Gaurav Kataria, former Head of Data Science
and Growth at Google Cloud: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-
entelo-gaurav-kat...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-entelo-
gaurav-kataria)

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value
to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Infrastructure Engineering Manager

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior QA Lead

* Technology Specialist

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python/Django Rest Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at profoundly simplifying legal services, starting with making access to
justice greatly easier, especially for businesses creators.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for highly
motivated developers to help us extend our product base and grow
internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell and
ReasonML in our codebase), staying close to the local community (hosting
meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong ownership
of the product itself, and we really value their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* Python developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-
inter...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-interest-
raises-11m-to-open-build-a-401k-for-small-businesses/). If you've wanted to
join a company with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this
is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~40 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Product Manager

* Public Relations Associate

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
slanders
PayJoy | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Android OS/Firmware Engineers

PayJoy’s mission is to make smartphones affordable for everyone worldwide. Our
unique technology enables people who lack credit to purchase their first
smartphone on an installment plan.

Apply at
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/payjoycom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/payjoycom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADGR-
GN4F8Fa9)

or email samara@payjoy.com

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), Android (Kotlin), graphic or UI/UX designer, or
product | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time only |
Competitive salaries depending on role, experience, and location (ranging $50k
- $160k)

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a slight bias towards developers and PMs with a few years of
experience. Please email your resume and (optional) references/code samples to
us at jobs <at> zilly.email

------
technojunkie
Circonus | Software Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.circonus.com/](https://www.circonus.com/)

Circonus is a software company that is changing the way the world monitors
both IT infrastructure and the business it powers. Our SaaS and On-­Premise
solutions enable companies to combine monitoring, alerting, event processing,
and predictive analytics into a unified solution. Visualize any data, in any
application, from any system, in real ­time.

Listen to one of our CEO Theo's talks to get an idea of what Circonus does:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q)

We are a 100% distributed and remote company, mostly across the US as well as
Europe. You are also welcome to work from the Maryland office; most employees
work from home.

We build web software using technologies such as C, C++, Lua, Java, Ruby, Go,
Perl, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, Scss

We're looking a server-side and systems tools developer that has equal
experience with Perl and Go, who also has strong knowledge and experience with
a RDBMS (PostgreSQL preferred)
[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/0d485785-a66d-4de5-897e-96925...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/0d485785-a66d-4de5-897e-969256caa9b7)

All of our positions include a discretionary PTO policy, health insurance, gym
reimbursement, a generous 401K, the opportunity for a bonus and more.

------
robotwits
RobotWits | Software Engineer, Motion Planning | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time,
ONSITE | Multiple Positions | VISA | www.robotwits.com

RobotWits is a small robotics company specializing in the development of
robust software systems for prediction, planning, and decision making for
autonomous (self-driving) vehicles. RobotWits is led by a CMU professor in
Robotics and has a highly talented team of roboticists and programmers. We are
currently seeking an experienced software engineer passionate about developing
and deploying software for self-driving vehicles.

    
    
      *Our Stack: C++, ROS, Python, Jenkins, Docker and much more
    

Responsibilities:

    
    
      *Research, develop, implement and test state-of-the-art algorithms for automated decision making, planning, and prediction
    
      *Travel occasionally to clients and perform demonstrations of the technology on real vehicles
    

Desired Skills:

    
    
      *Degree in Computer Science or Robotics, or equivalent working experience; higher degree such as MS/ Ph.D. is a plus
    
      *Proficiency in C/C++
    
      *Excellent analytical skills and problem-solving ability
    
      *3-7 years of programming experience with strong software development skills
    
      *Familiarity with Robot Operating System (ROS)
    
      *Experience implementing planning algorithms such as A-star
    
      *Familiarity with machine learning techniques such as Bayesian Regression, Ensemble learning methods, boosting, etc.

If interested, email me personally at mike@robotwits.com. Please include
'[HackerNews]' in the subject when emailing your profile.

------
happyraul
Stylight | Software Engineer | On-site, full-time | Munich, Germany

Stylight is an aggregator of fashion, home and living, and beauty products
from online shops. We try to help people live a more stylish life by providing
a place where they can get inspiration and a greater selection than they would
get at a single shop.

I'm on a team of two software engineers supporting several teams at the
company - from building tools for automating our performance marketing
campaigns, to supporting our content editors in writing inspiring content for
our site, to building APIs consumed by other technical teams within the
company.

We use mostly Python 3 with PostgreSQL, and run everything on AWS.

We're hiring a third software engineer for our team, so if you're interested,
here's the position: [http://jobs.stylight.com/software-engineer-m-f-
performance-m...](http://jobs.stylight.com/software-engineer-m-f-performance-
marketing/)

You can also contact me at: raul.taranu \at\ stylight.com

Stylight is also hiring software engineers on other teams, as well as non-
technical positions, which you can see here:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/jobs/)

We can support you with getting a German work visa / EU Blue Card as well.

\- Raul, Software Engineer Performance Marketing

------
erggo
Wish.com | Systems / Infrastructure / Site Reliability Engineer | San Jose /
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Wish is transforming the way the world shops by offering a convenient and
personalized mobile shopping experience. Our mission is to offer an unlimited
selection of affordable quality goods to be accessible to everyone on a global
scale. We ship over 2 million packages a day.

Our infrastructure team comprises experienced software engineers and SREs from
companies like LinkedIn, Apple, and Google. We are seeking engineers
interested in helping us build infrastructure for our massive scale at more
than 300 million customers.

We work mostly in Go and support technologies including Python, Kubernetes,
MongoDB, Salt, and Prometheus (to name a few). We have a simple interview
process comprising of 1-2 technical phone screens, and a day long onsite. We
offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and can
have massive impact on the shape of our company. Employees can work out of
either of our San Jose or San Francisco offices. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastruc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastructure&lever-
via=BZWu0fxb0U) OR send an email: ptingey@wish.com

------
justinmolineaux
SONDER | SAN FRANCISCO | SOFTWARE ENGINEERS, DESIGNERS, PRODUCT | ONSITE

Sonder is reimagining travel, hospitality, and ultimately how cities are
experienced. We are building the world's first deconstructed hotel - with
apartments, houses, condos, villas, and lofts that you can book at a moment's
notice. Each location is one-of-a-kind, chosen, and operated by us. As a
guest, you get an authentic local experience plus the comforts of hotel
hospitality.

We’re looking for customer-obsessed engineers, designers, and product managers
who can crack the nut on complex logistics challenges to enable a world-class
guest experience that spans the digital and physical realms.

We work in Rails and React, and are happy to help you learn those tools if you
have a background other web frameworks.

Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc8f146)

Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b364...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b3647e64d)

All Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/sonder](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder)

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial, Inc | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE |
105-125K + equity DOE

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are a seed stage startup looking for a Senior Software Engineer with
production-grade modern web experience (some mobile would help too!). Our tech
stack is Javascript centric (ES6/React/React-Native/NodeJS/Express) and is all
hosted in AWS. We love DevOps (CircleCI, ElasticBeanstalk) and hope you do
too! Our team is small so you will be able to have a large influence over
architecture and design.

Perks to working with us at Kard (besides working with our awesome team, of
course):

\- Flexible health insurance, including dental/vision \- Retirement plans \-
Unlimited vacation \- Work from home (or anywhere you like!) on Fridays \-
We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle (Kobi) in the office every day

Please send a resume and a quick note introducing yourself to dan@getkard.com

------
rspitzer
Ellevate Network | New York | Full Time | Full Stack (Rails) Engineer |
www.ellevatenetwork.com

Ellevate Network is the leading community for professional women, focused on
providing smart, ambitious and successful women with a network of supporters
they can lean on and learn from. We strongly value diverse perspectives and
care deeply about building a positive work environment - each of our small
teams operates with a high level of flexibility, autonomy and ownership for
our path forward.

We're looking for a full-time Full Stack Engineer to join our rapidly growing
team and company. Our interview process doesn’t involve whiteboarding,
riddles, or games - we want to understand how you’ll fit into our team and
contribute to our mission, not how well you recall syntax under pressure.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Angular & Heroku; prior experience with
Rails in a production environment is required for this role, experience with
the others is a plus.

Tons of info about what we're looking for and what we offer - including
comprehensive benefits and a very flexible environment -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ellevatenetworkcom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/ellevatenetworkcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADPl8KctpUDam)

------
rsanaie
Beanworks | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time | OnSite |
[https://www.beanworks.com](https://www.beanworks.com)

We are a established and well funded 6 year old SaaS company headquartered in
Vancouver. We are passionate about the future of accounting automation and how
we will shape that future through technology. We automate the process of
vendor payables from the moment the Purchase Order is created, Invoices arrive
and Payments are electronically sent to the Vendors, through various approval
workflows. Although basic knowledge of accounting will help you ramp up
quicker, it's not integral as you need to know very little to do your job. We
have been selected as the exclusive AP Automation partner for Sage software.
The Beanworks office in Gastown is located in the heart of the West Coast tech
community. We come to work each day ready to make an impact by delivering a
product that measurably improves the working lives of accounting
professionals. Our products are built to delight.

We're hiring the following roles:

\- Software Engineer(s) [Full Stack: PHP JavaScript C#.NET Java]

\- Software Engineer(s) in Test

\- VP Sales & Marketing

\- VP Customer Success

\- Customer Service Representative

Email: careers [ at ] beanworks.com

Who we are:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaylPHSqvWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaylPHSqvWk)

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen[at]handy.com
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
baggachipz
Open-Xchange | Release and Integration Engineer USA (Engineering Services) |
REMOTE (East Coast USA preferred) | Full-Time

Looking for somebody to join the growing US Engineering Services team to
coordinate releases and integration. Docker, Vagrant, Chef skills required, as
well as scripting and general web development knowledge.

Open-Xchange is the largest email provider to hosting companies and telecoms
with a global reach. We own the Dovecot IMAP server, OX App Suite web frontend
and middleware, and PowerDNS. This job entails release management and
integration for custom development as requested by customers; some customer
interaction is necessary with minimal travel. Trips to Germany a couple times
a year for team meetings, as the HQ is located there. Reporting to a US-based
manager, flexible schedule, 100% remote, with benefits and annual bonus. Help
support OX's mission to make a borderless internet which is open, safe, and
free.

Full job description: [https://www.open-xchange.com/about-
ox/career/jobs/release-an...](https://www.open-xchange.com/about-
ox/career/jobs/release-and-integration-engineer-usa-engineering-services-
mfnbsp/)

Please send resume to recruiting@open-xchange.com and include job code "ES01"
in the subject line.

------
douglasjsellers
Burner + Ad Hoc Labs | Senior Android Engineer + Senior Mobile Product
Manager, Growth | Los Angeles | Full-time | ONSITE

Burner is innovating at the intersection of software and telecom by offering
smart virtual numbers that help users maintain privacy, organize their
communications, and manage their identities online. We have a thought
leadership position on user privacy and control and are at the forefront of
what phone numbers are capable of when treated like smart software rather than
dumb directory endpoints.

We are also a founder-led team generating millions of dollars in revenue and
"control our destiny" from a VC point of view, while growing well. We have
recently hired a fantastic new CTO and are building up our engineering and
product teams to further innovate and drive the value and utility of Burner to
our users, while also exploring other opportunities. We are hiring a Senior
Android Developer (Java/Kotlin) and a Senior Mobile Product Manager focused on
Growth to join our team. We will also review strong candidates from other
disciplines warmly.

We've been based in Atwater Village, Los Angeles since before it started
blowing up and have a great team, culture, and office vibe.

[https://www.burnerapp.com/careers](https://www.burnerapp.com/careers)

jobs@adhoclabs.co

------
rabi_penguin
Penguin Pay | Senior Fullstack Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.paywithpenguin.com](https://www.paywithpenguin.com)

In most cases, medical expenses are not a patient’s decision — they’re a
necessity. Penguin Pay is reimagining medical financing so that it doesn’t
take advantage of the patient, and instead provides a best-in-class lending
experience that preserves their physical and financial health. Our initial
offering is a 0% interest loan targeting the 25 million Americans skipping
doses, taking less medication, or delaying refilling prescriptions due to
cost. Patients using Penguin Pay show increased adherence, fewer hospital
visits, and importantly, stay out of a dangerous cycle of high-interest debt.

We're looking for a full stack engineer with frontend expertise to work on our
website (paywithpenguin.com) and our microservice suite that handles loan
origination and servicing.

Stack: Heroku, AWS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Javascript, ReactJS, NodeJS,
TypeScript, Express, Python, Flask, Linux

Feel free to apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paywithpenguin/jobs/1189390](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paywithpenguin/jobs/1189390)
(mention HN on "How did you hear about this job?")

------
zackm
Magoosh | Senior Engineer and Engineering Manager | Berkeley, CA | Full-time,
ONSITE [https://magoosh.com/careers](https://magoosh.com/careers)

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own
time, regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a senior software engineer and engineering manager to join
our small team (just 3 full-stack engineers!), and help millions of students
study online and on the go. So far we use Ruby on Rails and React Native, and
we're hosted on AWS.

If you're passionate about education, please check us out! Get a feel for our
company here: [https://medium.com/magoosh-stories](https://medium.com/magoosh-
stories) and here: [http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

Please email me (zack@magoosh.com) a quick bio and resume if you are
interested! (this position is brand new and hasn’t been listed on our jobs
page yet)

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior Back-End
Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | New York, NY
[http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

We're looking for a senior back-end engineer (Ruby on Rails & Python) and
senior front-end engineer (React) to round out our development team focused on
building software solutions that accelerate the modernization and
transformation of the US healthcare system, starting with primary care.

Your potential impact: - millions of patients with access to higher quality,
more affordable care through a thriving primary care system - reduce burnout
and bring back joy in work for thousands of primary care physicians -
reduction in annual healthcare spend by ~$100B+

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-front-end-
engi...](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-front-end-engineer)
[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-back-end-
engin...](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-back-end-engineer)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, Python, Aptible (HIPAA
compliant AWS)

Interview process: - 30 min 1st round call with me - 30 min 2nd round tech
screen with an engineer - 3 hour take home exercise - 5 hour onsite with
broader team

------
realguess
BlockFi | NYC | Software Engineers | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://blockfi.com/](https://blockfi.com/)

BlockFi is an engineering-centric fintech company building bridges between
fiat and crypto currencies. Our mission is to bring liquidity to digital
assets and create engaging, performant products meeting the demands of
individuals and institutions that hold crypto assets. We are venture-backed
startup backed by ConsenSys Ventures, Kenetic Capital, and others.

We’re language agnostic. Our backend is micro service oriented and
containerized using Docker. Our main stack includes AWS, Lambda, PostgreSQL,
Redis, GoLang, Python, TypeScript, React/Redux, Jupyter Notebook. We believe
in owning our own truth and as such run Ethereum and Bitcoin full nodes. For
our blockchain development and decentralized products, we use Solidity, Web3,
and Truffle.

We are R&D focused at BlockFi and do weekly lunch and learns on any topic
related to blockchain or crypto. Our team along with our stack is organized as
a mesh network enabling decentralized learning and tech development. We are
looking for a senior front-end developer to take ownership our upcoming login
experience. If this sounds like a place you want to work, feel free to reach
me at chao at blockfi dot com

------
Blockchain_TD
Blockchain | Engineering Lead | Backend / Platform Developer | Senior Site
Reliability Engineer / Senior DevOps | Android, Senior iOS | London, NYC, San
Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time |

[https://www.blockchain.com/](https://www.blockchain.com/)

Blockchain is hiring!

Blockchain is the world's leading software platform for digital assets.
Offering the largest production blockchain platform in the world, we share the
passion to code, create, and ultimately build an open, accessible and fair
financial future, one piece of software at a time.

Some of the technologies we use:: Blockchain Technology: Bitcoin, Ethereum and
other cryptocurrencies; Kotlin, Java, Clojure; Cassandra, Spanner, Akka;
RxJava, Dagger2, gradle; D3, Grafana, InfluxDB, PostgreSQL; React & Redux;
JavaScript / ES6; HTML5/CSS/SASS; AngularJS and other single-page client-side
application frameworks; Cryptography and digital signatures.

If you’re interested in working on the most interesting and challenging
problems in the digital space, we want to hear from you! Please check out our
job postings to apply:
[https://www.blockchain.com/careers/](https://www.blockchain.com/careers/) or
reach out directly to me at: taryn@blockchain.com

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time | Visa | Machine Learning Engineer & Technical
Product Owner

Minodes is a young high-growth technology business fundamentally transforming
the way brick and mortar retailers engage with their customers. Headquartered
in Berlin, we provide global retailers with innovative SaaS solutions on a
mission to enhance the consumers' shopping experience and give brick and
mortar retailers an edge over their online competitors in an increasingly
digitized world.

For Minodes micro analytics, we have thousands of our sensors installed in our
customers' retail stores around the world. For Minodes macro analytics, we
consume terabytes of anonymized mobile network events. Our tech stack consists
of mainly Python and Scala (Spark) for data analysis and processing, and
Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. You will enjoy having high impact in
a company with tremendous growth potential, giving you unparalleled
opportunities for growing personally and professionally.

We're also happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary.

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53549](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53549)

Technical Product Owner: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/54335](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/54335)

No recruiters please.

~~~
aashu_dwivedi
I applied to Minodes two months back. An initial Skype interview was scheduled
by Tobias with a developer but no one showed up at the time of interview on
Skype.

I dropped them a two e-mails asking them if they wanted to re-schedule or if
my candidature was dropped for the position but received no reply.

That's pretty rude I'd say. I expect it a common courtesy to inform the
candidate if have already rejected him without the interview and not waste
their time, or at least send them an explanation / rejection later.

------
cdubie
Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are a growing team of innovators going after this huge market by
putting the user at the center of product design. We are creating a company
built on technology, design, and data science so users can get the coverage
they want and need. -Know and understand our data elements and architecture
deeply and comprehensively -Use your expertise in modeling, quantitative
analysis, and data mining to inform core business expansion, feature
development, and channel optimization. Robust data science is foundational to
Ladder’s business model. The work you do will have long term strategic impact,
as well as strong value for short term decisions and prioritizations. -Build
production machine learning models; your models will create new best practices
in real time underwriting.

-Collaborate with world class team members across engineering, product, risk, finance, and marketing Report to the head of engineering

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
AlexMS11
DataFox | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.datafox.com](https://www.datafox.com)

DataFox's machine learning and natural language processing algorithms
structure data on millions of businesses and deliver reliable insights into
the workflows where they're most needed. We’re going to double our engineering
team in the next year -- come join us and help grow our platform!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox](https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6595d12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c500...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c5005b7012?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Solr, Node, ES6, Ember, Python

Engineering Contact: AlexMS@datafox.com

------
AlexMS11
DataFox | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.datafox.com](https://www.datafox.com)

DataFox's machine learning and natural language processing algorithms
structure data on millions of businesses and deliver reliable insights into
the workflows where they're most needed. We’re going to double our engineering
team in the next year -- come join us and help grow our platform!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox](https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6595d12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c500...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c5005b7012?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Solr, Node, ES6, Ember, Python

Engineering contact: AlexMS@datafox.com

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE in United States OK for some positions.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 900+ employees (190 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica, Austin, or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
\- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \- Database Warehouse Architect (Santa
Monica) \- Senior Go Developer (Santa Monica) \- Senior iOS Engineer (Santa
Monica) \- And Many More!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
samsolomon
SalesLoft | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Product Designers and UX Researchers

SalesLoft is a platform loved by salespeople everywhere. We build tools that
help them spend more time selling and less time managing software. In March
the Atlanta-Journal Constitution named us the #1 place to work in Atlanta.

Our design team is looking for experienced designers and researchers to join
our growing team. We've got a ton of interesting challenges to solve as we
move our software from small teams to teams of several-hundred people.

Product Designer
[https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1181471](https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1181471)

UX Researcher
[https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1134292](https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1134292)

We're also hiring engineering, sales and several other roles.
[https://salesloft.com/company/careers/](https://salesloft.com/company/careers/)

Feel free to email me, if you have any questions about the company or
role—sam.solomon -at- salesloft.com

EDIT: We also just added a ton of benefits for new parents.
[https://salesloft.com/resources/blog/2018/05/little-
lofters-...](https://salesloft.com/resources/blog/2018/05/little-lofters-new-
parent-benefits/)

------
psalehi
PersistIQ (YC S14) | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Fullstack Engineer |
Remote (Canada, US, Mexico) | Full-time | Early-Stage

Building relationships at scale is hard. You need to spend time on the right
people and then communicate quickly and effectively. Sounds simple, but
existing tools make this difficult and time consuming to do. PersistIQ is
building software for B2B salespeople that combines data, communication, and
workflow into one system and makes it simple. Salespeople use our intuitive
software every day to do their jobs better.

==Role==

On our backend platform, you will be integrating data from a variety of
sources and coding complex business logic. On our front end, you will be
working on a modern day SPA to bring a consumer-like interface to an
enterprise problem. Our core stack is Ruby, Rails, JavaScript. We're currently
on AngularJS and migrating to VueJS. Tests and CircleCI allow us to iterate
and deploy quickly.

==Team==

Founders have been working together for over 6 years through multiple
projects. We value simplicity, quality code, and thoughtful product design.

==Interview==

Phone call [30 min] >> Coding challenge [2 hrs] >> Team interview (video)
[half-day]

==Contact== pouyan@persistiq.com | www.persistiq.com |
[https://jobs.lever.co/persistiq](https://jobs.lever.co/persistiq)

Pouyan Salehi, Cofounder & CEO

------
Simmo
Humai | Vienna, Austria (EU) | DEVOPS ENGINEER, BACK-END DEVELOPER, FULL-STACK
DEV. | Full-time ONSITE [https://www.humai.tech](https://www.humai.tech)

Humai Technologies was founded in 1998 as a spin-off from the Vienna
University of Technology and the Berndorf Industry Group, with the mission to
build first-class Visual Computing, Virtual Reality (VR), and Augmented
Reality (AR) based solutions. Humai is a provider of enterprise scale mobile &
IoT visual computing/recognition solutions, as well as the creator of the
MagicLens, the 21st century AR & VR solution for sales and tradeshows.

We’are looking for several roles to contribute to our growing portfolio of
Enterprise Scale Visual Recognition solutions targeting Global Fortune 500
companies

Do you want to know more ? Visit
[http://www.humai.tech/career](http://www.humai.tech/career)

Here an excerpt:

* Full-Stack Web Developer: [http://jobs.humai.tech/20180603-FullStack-WebDeveloper-Humai...](http://jobs.humai.tech/20180603-FullStack-WebDeveloper-Humai-INTERNATIONAL.pdf)

* DevOps Engineer: [http://jobs.humai.tech/2018-DevOps-Engineer-Humai-INTERNATIO...](http://jobs.humai.tech/2018-DevOps-Engineer-Humai-INTERNATIONAL.pdf)

All positions are based in Europe, Austria, Vienna.

Contact: jobs@imagination.at

Looking forward to working with you ;-)

------
goodcharles
BMC Software | Web Optimization Testing Analyst | Bengaluru | Full-time,
onsite

[http://jobs.bmc.com/jobs/marketing/ind-bangalore-ii-na-
india...](http://jobs.bmc.com/jobs/marketing/ind-bangalore-ii-na-india/staff-
web-producer-india/19597)

BMC Software is seeking a Web Optimization Testing Analyst to manage the day
to day operations and strategy of testing on BMC websites. The Web
Optimization Testing Analyst is responsible for administering the web
marketing testing and surveying toolset. This role involves validating test
ideas, planning for tests, implementing tests within the toolset, configuring
personalization, analyzing results, and communicating findings.

Primary Roles and Responsibilities: \- Administer website testing and
surveying tools including Adobe Target, UserExperience.com, Qualtrics, and
others \- Manage testing process with tasks such as: intake test requests,
maintain prioritization list of upcoming tests, maintain library of test
findings, determine development and creative needs of individual tests, work
with cross-functional team members to prepare for tests, administer toolset as
needed \- Implement personalization programs as they relate to test toolset \-
Develop new test ideas and work with others to prioritize upcoming tests \-
Collaborate with project managers and contributors from teams across the
organization \- Act as project manager for tests, following up with
stakeholders and generally keeping tests moving from idea to completion \-
Evaluate, document, improve, and standardize internal processes for testing
and optimization

------
ridewithus
Mobile QA Engineer

Thunderhead is a privately-owned software company, who since launching in
2004, has become a recognized global leader in the customer engagement market.

Thunderhead is searching for a talented Mobile QA Engineer to join an agile
development organization in Manchester (NH, USA) to develop and deliver
enterprise-grade product solutions for mobile. Our team is updating and
expanding our industry leading and innovative Journey SDK that the world’s
best application engineers are excited to use in their apps.

Must have skills/experience: \- 2+ years of testing and automation experience
\- Experience writing tests in Swift (Objective-C, Java, Kotlin are a plus) \-
Experience working in an Agile environment \- Excellent written and oral
communication skills \- Experience testing mobile iOS applications or SDKs
(Android is a plus) \- Strong technical skills with expertise in an object-
oriented programming language, preferably Swift \- Strong understanding of
mobile development constraints \- Experience with Xcode Automation Tools
(Android Studio is a plus) \- This is a strongly collaborative role: must be
able and willing to work closely with devs on design & review of each other’s
work \- Passionately curious: willing to ask questions, persist in the face of
tough problems, and continuously learn

[https://www.thunderhead.com/available-roles/mobile-qa-
engine...](https://www.thunderhead.com/available-roles/mobile-qa-engineer/)

If we interest you, please let us know by applying for this position and tell
us all about yourself.

------
tommywmIH
INTEGRIS Health | Data Science II | Oklahoma City, OK | ONSITE, Remote (U.S.
Only) | 150K + Full Benefits

INTEGRIS is the largest not for profit health system in the state of oklahoma
serving every oklahoman from cradle to grave. We're seeking bright and
talented data scientists to join our "Agile Care Teams" (Multi-disciplinary
cross functional teams of Physicians, Nurses, and Technologists) and help live
out our mission - "improving the health of the people and the communities we
serve".

No, seriously, our Data Science & Artificial Intelligence team is aggressively
pursuing technology that allows us to improve the care of our patients at
every care domain.

We are passionate about the experiences of our patients, families and
providers and are looking for others who can share our passion. If you've got
healthcare experience that's great - if you don't, that's great, too. We want
great people who share our passion of caring for others and are willing to
love, learn and lead. Data Scientists with experience in Artificial
Intelligence & BI tools are encouraged to apply. (Clinicians, too)

Please feel free to apply by sending a CV to team@myintegris.com

Also, feel free to check us out
[https://integrisok.com](https://integrisok.com)

------
cspada
Strava [https://strava.com](https://strava.com) Overview

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities. From Olympians to weekend warriors, we’re out there on the road
and trail, all over the world, day after day.

All openings: [https://grnh.se/mfho641](https://grnh.se/mfho641)

\--

San Francisco | onsite

Engineering Manager [https://grnh.se/k3m1lh1](https://grnh.se/k3m1lh1)

Senior Platform Engineer
[https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1](https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1)

Senior Project Manager [https://grnh.se/w71kox1](https://grnh.se/w71kox1)

\--

Denver | onsite

Senior Android Engineer [https://grnh.se/ovoyitle1](https://grnh.se/ovoyitle1)

Senior iOS Engineer [https://grnh.se/9a0aca7b1](https://grnh.se/9a0aca7b1)

Senior Web Engineer [https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1](https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1)

~~~
senoroink
Hey, I got pretty excited when I heard of Strava's move to Denver since it's
the one app I use nearly every day (and would love to work for). I'll be
moving to Denver from Boulder later in the summer, can you comment as to
whether you all will be in the Galvanize office for the foreseeable future or
if you will be moving somewhere else? Thank you.

~~~
cspada
We will be in the Galvanize office for the remainder of the year. When we move
to a permanent space it will be in the same general location.

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA
and Santa Barbara, CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing, and we're solving interesting
problems at scale (over 930 million unique users a month).

We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers.
We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent,
Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working groups,
offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the
independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng))

or email me at snazarian@cj.com

[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >60 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 30% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our Elasticsearch infrastructure up a few notches. A bit
on what we're working on:

\- We've launched multiple applications for search, related posts, and
recommendations over the years. Recently we launched a consumer version of our
site search product as a part of our Jetpack plugin:
[https://jetpack.com/features/design/elasticsearch-powered-
se...](https://jetpack.com/features/design/elasticsearch-powered-search/)

\- We want to continue improving our search algorithms for the billion plus
monthly users of our search systems.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Lead Engineer | On-site, full-time | Oakland, CA |
$135K-$150K 0.3-0.4% equity

We’re a funded startup solving real-life business problems for an industry
that impacts millions each year - moving. In the process, we’re building an
amazing and much-loved product and service that is transforming what is today
a pen-and-paper experience for businesses. We're also changing the consumer
moving experience through our platform.

We have paying customers and are rapidly adding new!

Our stack is RoR, React, and Postgres. We're an engineering team of three and
are looking for our first Lead Engineer who wants to join the early stage of a
startup that has proven product-market fit.

We're highly flexible with how you want to work and believe and trust our
people that they'll figure out what works best for them.

Check the position out at
[https://angel.co/oncue/jobs](https://angel.co/oncue/jobs)

Reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co if you're interested.

Our interview process is quite unique as well. This should tell you more
[https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560](https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560)

-Vineet, Co-founder and Head of Product & Eng

------
verizon_paul
Verizon | Basking Ridge, NJ & Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full Time | Multiple Data
Scientist Roles

Our Network Business Analytics team is hiring strategic thinkers to join a
high profile, high visibility team that powers Network analytics and strategy
for Verizon. You will be part of a team that drives business decisions and
optimized capital investment in the future of the internet and connectivity
across both wireline and wireless. That includes building state-of-the-art
data science tools, analyses, and new insights into our networks that can be
used to optimize our capital investments around the country.

We shape multi-billion-dollar investments for Verizon’s award winning 4G LTE
network, and next-generation investments into 5G. This is a job for an
intelligent, decisive, quick, forward-thinking, strategic, and tactical
thought leader. You should have exceptional influencing skills and preferred
experience working across areas and levels of an organization.

Distinguished Data Scientist

[http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/2810037](http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/2810037)
(MA)

[http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/2810038](http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/2810038)
(NJ)

Competitive Intelligence Data Scientist

[http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/2810039](http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/2810039)
(NJ)

------
graememoore
Polymath Network | Front-End + Blockchain Developers + More | Toronto,
Barbados, or Remote | Full Time |
[https://polymath.network/](https://polymath.network/)

Description: Polymath is disrupting the legacy securities industry by
providing an open platform that makes it easy for companies to issue financial
securities on the blockchain. Additionally, the Polymath ST-20 standard embeds
regulatory requirements into ERC-20 tokens, restricting trading to authorized
participants only. The ST-20 standard is also comprised of modules and
functionalities that allow ERC-20 tokens to work as actual financial
securities.

Some of our openings: Solidity Dev, Front-End Dev, Ethereum dApps Dev, dApps
Quality Assurance Engineer, Full Stack Dev, Project Manager / Scrum Master,
Open Source Dev Community Manager, Chief Financial Officer, Senior Accountant,
Chief Marketing Officer, and many more.

Location: Toronto, Barbados, or Remote

Type: Paid, Bonuses in Crypto

For details and to apply, please visit:
[https://polymath.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://polymath.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

Github:
[https://github.com/polymathnetwork](https://github.com/polymathnetwork)

------
rbwinchell
SyncOnSet Technologies | Full-stack Web Developer | $80k - $120k + equity +
benefits | Boston, MA | On-site or Remote

Our customers: TV shows such as Game Of Thrones, Stranger Things, and
Westworld, feature films such as Wonder Woman and Justice League, and pretty
much every major studio including Netflix, HBO, Fox and Warner Bros. What do
we do? SyncOnSet Technologies has revolutionized TV and Film production
management. No, seriously, we have a Primetime Engineering Emmy Award to prove
it. Our product, SyncOnSet, is an industry leading platform for creative
professionals to manage script breakdowns, fitting notes, continuity photos,
inventory, and much more. If you are interested in the entertainment industry
and building great products, please get in touch!

Prefer developers for our Boston office, but would be open to candidates in
other locations with a history of working with a remote team.

Tech stack: Node.js / Angular / React / TypeScript / Postgres / MySQL / PHP

Website: [https://www.synconset.com/](https://www.synconset.com/) More about
this job and others:
[https://angel.co/wymsee/jobs](https://angel.co/wymsee/jobs)

Contact: rob@synconset.com

------
daniel_iversen
Dropbox | Solutions Architect (Pre-sales) | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
Salary market rate & Equity We're looking for a Solutions Architect to join
our team in Japan. This is a pre-sales role and you'll be working with sales
reps as well as lots of customers where you'll be responsible for technology
and solutioning in the sales phase; vision, roadmap presentations, security
workshops, API details, deployment planning etc. Lots of fun, growth and
variety.

If you like technology (deep+contemporary), SaaS, selling and Dropbox then
consider joining a successful team of fun and capable people working for one
of the fastest growing SaaS companies in the world and (IMHO) one of the most
exciting tech companies around today!

Email me at danieliversen (at) (company name) .com (esp. if you want a chat or
have questions) OR apply directly here:

Solution Architect:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/923193](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/923193)

Senior Solution Architect:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/1159804](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/1159804)

Good luck with your personal journey in whichever direction!

~~~
daniel_iversen
Old video but still quite accurate description of our global culture
[https://youtu.be/-ZuxQcp84o0](https://youtu.be/-ZuxQcp84o0)

------
mmelin
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for software engineers to join us in our beautiful office in
Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes along with
it.

We're a team of eleven engineers today but we expect to grow into a household
name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a couple of years of
professional experience, some experience with Node and an interest in working
across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a?lever-
source=hn)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management for health and wellness
professionals. We’re at the forefront of making it simple for clinicians to
run and grow their practices. We’ve built the highest-rated practice
management software and we’re on track to become the most-used product in our
industry. We value delivering a great customer experience, awesome culture,
clean/maintainable code, automated testing and code reviews. We expect
responsibility, ownership and high standards.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE - Good ruby experience required!)
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/sre-site-
reliability-...](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/sre-site-reliability-
engineer)

\- Senior Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Developer (Rails / EmberJS)
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/senior-full-stack-
eng...](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/senior-full-stack-engineer)

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, MySQL, Postgres, NGINX, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef. You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)
Send me (CTO) a short intro about yourself: ralph@simplepractice.com (Please
no recruiters/agencies/dev shops)

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | Software Engineers | Malaysia | Onsite/Remote | www.binary.com

Binary.com is an award-winning leader in online binary options trading.
Launched in 2000, the Binary.com platform allows you to trade currencies,
stocks, indices, and commodities. Today, we have more than one million
registered clients from around the world with a recorded turnover of over USD
4.6 billion since we started operating.

At Binary.com, we offer our IT staff the best possible working conditions to
help them advance in their careers. This means flexible working hours, a
casual dress code, and the best equipment available. We provide each of our
engineers with a high-end MacBook laptop, and use only the newest and best
equipment in our production server environment. We customised a purpose-built
office, designed to provide our engineers with a comfortable and productive
workspace.

We are looking for talented Software Engineers, including:

\- Front-end Developers (Javascript, AJAX, Json)

\- Back-end Developers (Python, PHP, Ruby)

\- Perl Developers

\- Blockchain Developers

\- DevOps Engineers (Chef)

\- Database Administrators (PostgreSQL)

You may also visit our career page:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)
to know more! And submit your applications to hr@binary.com if you are
interested.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do a combination of designing
quantitative algorithms and good old fashioned product development. At the end
of the day, we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our
government be more effective at analyzing market data.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/TypeScript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 3 positions:

1) Full-stack developer (3+ years of software development experience,
proficient with some of our stack)

2) Front-end developer (2+ years of software development experience,
comfortable with React and ES6+; we only need to support the latest version of
Chrome)

3) Python web developer (2+ years of software development experience,
proficient in python web development, proficient with using Linux)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply!

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years. For more
information or to apply, please send your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
hectorr1
Messari | Software Engineer | NYC | Full-time | ONSITE | 105-175k + equity DOE

Messari is a venture-backed startup building open data for cryptoassets. Our
mission is to promote transparency and smarter decision-making within this
emerging ecosystem by building a free, global, and open-source data library
for cryptoasset projects.

We think crypto is great, but there are way too many scams. We want to give
investors the tools to separate the wheat from the chaff.

We are looking for a few talented developers:

\- Infrastructure engineers to help design, architect, and build our scalable
data systems. Experience working with blockchain data is great, but this will
be a boring old low-latency, high capacity centralized database for the
foreseeable future

\- Smart contract developers to help build our TCR in Solidity

\- Front-end and full stack engineers to manage the site

This is the ideal opportunity for a talented engineer who is interested in
crypto, but turned off by some of the excesses in the industry. We are an
experienced, mission driven team looking to drive the asset class forward. Our
team has a mix of startup and institutional experience at Microsoft, Palantir,
Bloomberg, Tower Research, Digital Currency Group, Coindesk, JP Morgan, S&P,
and the SEC.

Please send your resume and a quick note introducing yourself to
hector@messari.io

angel.co/messari/jobs

------
hnewslogin1
Work in Pittsburgh, Pa!

Sophos is looking for experienced Linux Kernel Developers to join our Network
Security Group in Cranberry Township. You will be developing industry leading
Firewall, SG UTM, Secure Wi-Fi, and Secure Web Gateway products for the small
companies that cannot afford a huge IT staff to keep them secure 24/7

Main Duties Develop, enhance and maintain Linux network drivers. This may
include drivers that support SR-IOV, virtio and DPDK-poll mode, as well as PF
and VF interfaces. Participate in design and code reviews. Diagnose and
correct functional and performance problems in kernel components. Developing
and running unit tests. Proactively addressing problems found. Fixing bugs and
regression testing during product release cycles Track developments in the
Linux kernel, particularly high performance networking, and participate in the
Linux community. Be responsible for upstreaming drivers, other modules or
patches to the Linux or other Open Source communities.

[https://www.sophos.com/en-us/about-us/careers/united-
states/...](https://www.sophos.com/en-us/about-us/careers/united-states/linux-
kernel-developer.aspx)

To apply, please send resume to: NA.Careers@sophos.com

------
jaderb
Privacy Labs|iOS Engineer|Seattle,WA|Onsite

We believe the internet has changed because of the proliferation of cloud
services that commoditize personal data. Companies masquerade "free" services
in exchange for something quite valuable: collecting and storing user data
like emails, contacts, purchases, travel and browsing history.

At Privacy Labs, we are building a different future. We are on the verge of a
new computing revolution - one that puts the user and their data first by
decentralizing the net.

The Role

We are looking for an iOS engineer who wants to make an impact in consumer
privacy and security by bringing passion for the problem and expertise to the
team. As a key partner in our endeavor, you will be someone with an owner's
mindset; someone looking to take on everything from owning a specific feature
to looking for creative ways to improve the product as a whole. This role
reports directly to the CTO.

While we aren't publicly disclosing details right now, we can say that it's
strategically central to the company and is going to change how we think about
where we store our data and how we access it.

Interested? Apply here
[https://privacylabs.workable.com/jobs/626649](https://privacylabs.workable.com/jobs/626649)

------
hrsdevelopment
Health Recovery Solutions | DevOps, Software Engineer, Front End, Data Science
| Jersey City, NJ | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.healthrecoverysolutions.com/](https://www.healthrecoverysolutions.com/)
Our marketing team says it better than me:

Health Recovery Solutions (HRS) supplies leading home care agencies with the
most advanced remote monitoring platform focused on changing patient behavior
to reduce readmissions and improve clinical outcomes. HRS' disease-specific
engagement kits are customized with educational video, care plans, medication
reminders while integrated with Bluetooth peripherals to engage patients. For
clinicians, HRS' software allows for the management of high-risk patients and
provides seamless communication with them through video chat, wound imaging
and text messaging. For family members and caregivers, HRS' software gives
them the ability to be fully involved in their family member's care and well-
being.

We're a startup that builds tele-health, remote patient monitor, software. Our
stack is mainly Java, PHP, and Python (my doing). We're deployed on AWS using
Docker, GitLab CI, and some custom duct tape.

Contact me: jkatz@healthrecoverysolutions.com

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [http://jobs.onecodex.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stack](http://jobs.onecodex.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
vishakh82
Cryptonomic | Blockchain Developer / DevOps for Blockchains | New York | Full-
time ONSITE

Cryptonomic is a Brooklyn-based startup dedicated to the emerging
decentralization revolution. We focus primarily on Tezos, Ethereum and IPFS
for building out the infrastructure needed for seamlessly creating scalable,
resilient and functional applications to let people and communities gain
ownership over their identities, information and finances through
decentralization and disintermediation.

The blockchain developer will write code in a functional style in Scala and
Ocaml to both build high-level applications that work with multiple
blockchains and also directly work on blockchain code, especially on the Tezos
platform. Previous experience with functional programming is highly desirable.

The DevOps engineer for blockchains will be resposible for deploying systems
and infrastructure for keeping a global blockchain infrastructure running.
They will be required to quickly pick up expertise in Tezos, Ethereum and IPFS
for building dashboards for detecting forks and network issues, in addition to
scaling out platforms and associated blockchain networks.

For both the above roles, experience with managing technical projects / teams
is a plus.

Apply by sending an email to info at cryptonomic dot tech.

------
tomng
Adobe | Web Engineers (Front-End / Back-End / Full Stack) | San Francisco, CA
| On-site, Full Time

Join a startup team at Adobe SF to reimagine Photoshop, the world’s standard
for crafting images. We’re creating a machine-learning powered tool that
empowers everyone to easily build the stunning images and designs they imagine
– with the simplicity, power, and joy of playing with Lego-style building
blocks.

We’re a small but rapidly growing team of six, backed by the tech and
resources of Adobe. Our modern web stack includes: React, JavaScript (ES6),
WebAssembly, Canvas/WebGL, Node.js, AWS. Join us to change how the world
creates images.

Learn more and apply here:

Full Stack / Backend Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_61022)

Front End Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_60652)

------
mhluongo
Fold, Keep | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE &
REMOTE | Full-time | $100k-180k with equity

We are a cryptocurrency production studio backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We have opportunities across both of our products.

On our payment product, Fold ([https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)),
we're working to implement Lightning and build a cross-currency checkout
process. We’d love to hear from any Docker + Kubernetes or Django experts out
there.

Keep ([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)) is a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to the public blockchain. Check out this
video of our tech lead, Antonio, speaking at a recent blockchain event:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244)

Crypto, Python, Clojure, or Go experience are great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at foldapp.com.

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/)

At Ironclad, we're on a mission to empower legal teams to do great things for
their organizations. We're building software that takes the pain out of
administrative work, freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive
business strategy.

We are hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design,
and engineering.

See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers)

A few specific positions here:

Software engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-ba8f-53..).

Quality Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0..).

Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d2..).

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | Web lead / Full stack JS Engineer / Senior Frontend Engineer |
FULL-TIME | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100k - $140k (USD), 0.1 - 1% equity

Come help us build and scale Privacy.com while continuing to delight our
customers! In a year since launch, we've processed over $100 million in
transactions.

About Us

We're a small, venture-backed company looking to expand our engineering team
to keep pace with our growth. We're nimble, product-focused, and working on a
multitude of interesting technical challenges across payment processing, fraud
detection, scale, and predictive analytics.

Benefits / Office

    
    
      - Medical/dental/vision coverage
      - Snacks & stocked fridge and pantry
      - Choose your own Apple equipment
      - Commuter Benefits
      - Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it
      - Office located in Chinatown
    

Apply via angel list or jobs[at]privacy[dot]com:

Full Stack JS Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/359486-full-stack-
js-engin...](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/359486-full-stack-js-engineer)

Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/307491-senior-
frontend-eng...](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/307491-senior-frontend-
engineer)

Web Lead: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/361133-web-
lead](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/361133-web-lead)

------
nolamesa
Scribd | Senior Software Engineer OR Engineering Manager | San Francisco,
Toronto | Onsite or REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads. We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one of
the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We're looking for senior software engineers (4+ years of experience) or
engineering managers that want to work on one of those areas:

* The core Ruby on Rails application that powers the experience of millions of users every day (backend or full stack)

* Building the world's best recommendation engine for books (machine learning in Spark using Scala)

* Data engineering and tooling around our pipelines

* Our search infrastructure (Elasticsearch, Spark, and Go)

* Internal tools that glue together all of the moving parts

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
great perks for employees. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a
good work life balance. In general we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far. We have hired a bunch
of people from these threads, including myself. If you have any questions you
can reach out to me directly at nikos at scribd.com or better yet apply
directly at
[https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering](https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering)

------
toddmoka
MOKA Analytics | Front-End Lead | New York City | $120-170K | 0-2% Equity |
Full-time | www.moka.nyc

MOKA Analytics builds strategic planning software that blends advanced
analytics with intuitive, collaborative, UX. We help the world's largest
consumer companies decide how to price their products, which products to
push/kill, where to build their factories, and more!

MOKA Analytics was founded 2 years ago by McKinsey and Bridgewater Associates
alumni. We're post-revenue, and looking to grow quickly

If you're excited about shaping a product and solving front-end challenges in
a business context, email me with your resume and a short introduction at
todd@moka.nyc.

Job details:

    
    
      - Shape the UX of our product by working collaboratively with developers, designers, business experts, and customers
      - Rapidly prototype new features and refine the product experience
      - Develop  visualizations that seamlessly transition across levels of detail and through time
      - Opportunity to grow into engineering leadership positions
      - Competitive compensation and benefits; range depend on your qualification and experience
      - Stack: React, Redux, ES6, D3, Python, Django, Celery, Numpy
    

Your details:

    
    
      - 3-5+ years of experience on user-facing interfaces
      - Experience using multiple frameworks that inform your architecture and technology decisions
      - Experience building maintainable systems supported by modern testing and source code analysis tools
      - Demonstrable track record of strong performance
      - Self-starter, attention to detail, and ability to work collaboratively

------
jakedevine
Apple | Software Engineer - JavaScript | Bay Area, Vancouver, Toronto | Onsite
| Full-time

Our team works on the web versions of the iWork Suite. We're hiring developers
to work on the in-browser JavaScript applications.

Reach out directly or apply here:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979&t=0&so=...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979&t=0&so=&pN=0)

~~~
medhir
Hey Jake. I'm interested in this role (strong web dev here). Do you have an
email I can send my resumé to?

------
modolabs
Modo Labs | Various engineering roles | Series B | Full-time | Greater Boston
Area | ONSITE

Modo Labs is a mobile software company that spun out of MIT in 2010. Our
customers – including many of the world's top universities and Global 1000
enterprises – use our technology to create iOS, Android, and web apps that
transform life within the organization by keeping users informed, connected,
and successful.

Our products are built on a variety of stacks including PHP, Ruby on Rails,
Serverless, as well as native Android and iOS. We have an engineering team
that is friendly, respectful, and encourages learning.

We are currently seeking a full stack engineer for the Ruby on Rails products,
and a frontend developer who will work across products. We are also open to
additional engineers with experience in native Android or iOS development, or
whose interests and skill sets fit well with our team.

The interview process usually involves a 30-minute phone call and 3-hour in-
person interview.

We are working to get these job descriptions posted on our website, but for
now please contact us at the email address below if you would like more
information.

Contact: careers+hn@modolabs.com | Website:
[https://www.modolabs.com/](https://www.modolabs.com/)

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Devops Engineer | London | Full
Time | Onsite | Salary: £60k-£80k |
[https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) Join Lendable - the
UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team of high performers
who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation in Fintech in the
form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and profitable after only
three years. We are on the lookout for talented software engineers and devops
engineers to help us get further, faster. Software development is at the heart
of what we do and lead all our business decisions. You'll be working directly
with our CTO co-founder building our platform and internal tools. Challenging
project, no boring CMS work, real application development.

Software Engineers: Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required. Devops
Engineers: Experience with Docker and AWS is required.

Perks include: annual company sponsored working vacation abroad, hardware of
your choice, regular team events, weekly company lunch, weekly yoga classes,
loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

Note: right to work in the UK required - we cannot sponsor visas

------
ruehlesquare
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale systems as well as backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email ruehle+hn@squareup.com.

------
ganonm
Ai Build | London, UK | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack Software Engineers, Data
Scientists| Full-time | ONSITE

[http://ai-build.com/technology.html](http://ai-build.com/technology.html)

We are an early-stage startup developing large-scale, autonomous 3D printing
technology to provide the factory of the future to our customers. We utilise
industrial 6-axis robots combined with plastic extruders to print large scale
structures and objects (often at a scale of meters). Our current focus is on
development of the web platform and our proprietary toolpath algorithms.

Tech stack: Dropwizard (Java 8, Kotlin), PostgreSQL, React, Redux, NGINX,
Docker, Terraform

We are hiring for several roles

\- Frontend (required: 1+ years experience with React, CSS & HTML. Beneficial:
experience with 3D programming e.g. ThreeJS, familiarity with REST APIs)

\- Backend (required: 1+ years experience with a JVM server framework, REST,
Strong grasp of computer science fundamentals. Beneficial: mathematical
background/strong knowledge of data structures/algorithms)

\- Data Science (required: 1+ years experience implementing modern machine
learning techniques in a professional or academic capacity, familiarity with
software engineering practices e.g. version control and application
architecture. Beneficial: PhD in closely related area, prior experience
working as a software engineer and/or a computer science degree)

If you are interested, please contact us at jobs@ai-build.com

Please do not contact us if you are a recruiter

------
ryanrende
ActionIQ | Software Engineers | NYC | www.actioniq.com Startup Series B
Funding from Andreessen Horowitz ($30M) & Sequoia ($15M)

ActionIQ is an NYC based enterprise startup focused on transforming the
traditional database stack and redefining how it is built and used. We focus
on leveraging rich behavioral data to provide teams with more powerful
actionable insights. This is a super complex and technical problem. It also
requires a beautiful and intuitive UI to obscure away the complexity and
enable enterprises to fully utilize all the data they have on their customers.

We're a deep tech company looking for engineers across the stack, including:

Sr. Fullstack Engineer Sr. Backend Engineer Lead Site Reliability Engineer

Tech:

Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript, Immutable.js, React, Play Framework, Spark, AWS
and more.

Culture:

Team outings - Weekly team lunches - Yearly retreat - Plenty of vacation -
Comfortable office - Lunch & learns

If you're interested in learning more, email ryan.rende@actioniq.com or apply
online at [http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th](http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th)

Engineering Philosophy - [http://bit.ly/2EaXiEU](http://bit.ly/2EaXiEU)
TechCrunch - [http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh
Andreessen](http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh Andreessen) Press -
[https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/](https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/)

------
akbar501
Tenable | SF / Bay Area | ONSITE or REMOTE Software Engineer, Principal
Engineer

Tenable is a rapidly growing network security company. We’re expanding our
engineering team to keep up with our rapid customer and revenue growth.

Tenable.io is the first comprehensive cyber exposure platform. You will be
joining a team that is building a streaming data pipeline using Kafka and
Java/Kotlin. We are also building connectors to 3rd party applications using a
FaaS (aka serverless). This is a great opportunity to have a significant
impact.

In terms of skills, you should be able to develop, deploy and maintain a
microservice written in Java/Kotlin or another language that runs on the JVM,
that exposes a REST API, calls other REST APIs, parses and produces JSON,
reads/writes to/from a data store (PG/Aurora...). It's a plus if you
understand how to instrument your code (telemetry, logs, etc.), and ideally
understand retries with backoffs, ideally circuit breakers, etc. If you
already know Kafka that's a plus. AWS, GCP or Azure experience is needed.

I'm the Sr. Director of Engineering, Data Services (Data Science and Data
Engineering). You can reach me at aahmed @ tenable.com. Please put "HN" in the
subject line.

------
bahador
Xvela | Oakland, CA | Full-Time, Onsite, VISA | Comp depends on role and
experience | [https://xvela.com/](https://xvela.com/)

XVELA connects terminal operators and ocean carriers on a shared, open
collaboration platform providing actionable visibility, real-time
communication and connected intelligence on vessel operations.

In other words, it's a saas app that allows container vessel operators to
collaborate in real time with container ports about which containers get
unloaded from the ship and where loaded containers will be placed. Think of it
as a very complicated game of Tetris.

Current open roles:

\- Principal Java Engineer: [https://careers-xvela-
navis.icims.com/jobs/2207/principal-ja...](https://careers-xvela-
navis.icims.com/jobs/2207/principal-java-engineer/job)

\- Full Stack Engineer (Sr Software Engineer): [https://careers-xvela-
navis.icims.com/jobs/2122/full-stack-e...](https://careers-xvela-
navis.icims.com/jobs/2122/full-stack-engineer-%28sr-software-engineer%29/job)

Stack: Java (Play and Spring) | Angular and AngularJS | PostgreSQL | Akka |
Gradle | AWS

------
sequence7
Bitrise | Budapest, Hungary | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://bitrise.io](https://bitrise.io) Bitrise (YC W17) is a Continuous
Integration and Delivery platform focusing on mobile development. We help
developers to automate their every-day tasks so they can go back to building
great apps and have more time for their ideas. We'd like to create an
ecosystem for software developers which they can use to build, test and
distribute their apps in a way that it feels natural and fun. We take being
open very seriously and we love to automate everything!

We're funded and profitable and currently scaling out our team in beautiful
Budapest, Hungary. We are currently recruiting for the following roles:

Engineering

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Senior Tooling Engineer

\- Junior Tooling Engineer

\- Technical Support Engineer

We would be particularly interested in hearing from you if you're currently a
mobile developer but would like to branch out and be involved in building
tools that help make mobile developers happier and more productive.

Marketing

\- Head of Growth

Check out our careers page for more details
[https://www.bitrise.io/careers](https://www.bitrise.io/careers) and if you
think you'd be a good fit send us a short note telling us why to
jobs@bitrise.io

All roles are onsite only and you must be eligible to work in the EU,
unfortunately we are not able to sponsor work visas.

------
AAXNJBS
Axon Enterprises | Frontend, Fullstack, Backend, Embedded | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE | VISA

[https://www.axon.com/careers](https://www.axon.com/careers)

OUR COMPANY: Every single day we pursue our mission: to protect life and make
a positive change in the world with state-of-the-art devices and services. We
truly believe in what we do, and welcome others who share our passion.

OUR PRODUCT: We are building Axon Records, a brand new cloud-based web
application that will eliminate tedious paperwork, save time, save lives, and
make the job of a police officer more fulfilling. Over time, Axon Records will
evolve into a family of law enforcement tools designed to make our communities
safer.

OUR TECH: BACKEND: Golang, with auto-generated GraphQL APIs FRONTEND: React.js
(with an opportunity to build React Native and Electron apps in future) DATA:
MySQL and schema-less graph stores DEPLOYMENT AND OPERATIONS: Kubernetes,
Docker, Vitess.io

DETAILED DESCRIPTIONS CAN BE FOUND AT:
[https://jobs.lever.co/axon?department=Engineering&team=Softw...](https://jobs.lever.co/axon?department=Engineering&team=Software%20Engineering&location=Seattle%2C%20Washington)

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools|Sr. Engineers|San Francisco|Full-time|ONSITE|www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way.

Sr. Backend Engineer:

Qualifications:

+Expertise with Ruby on Rails

+Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Sr. Front-End Engineer:

Qualifications

+Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

+You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

+Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

+Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

Openings: [https://ablschools.com/careers/](https://ablschools.com/careers/)

------
gobrana
Doist | Marketing Developer (Full-Stack) | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-developer-full-
stack](https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-developer-full-stack)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we can get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Machine Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
sink
Dwelo | Quality Engineers / Site Reliability Engineers | Full Time | San
Francisco Bay Area and Salt Lake City | Full Time

Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our software,
hardware, and service platform enables the owners and managers of multifamily
properties (think, apartment buildings) to offer smart homes as an amenity to
their residents while also improving the efficiency of their operations. In
the last few months we've invested heavily in the metering and data analysis
side of our business. And we have been integrating with devices outside of
apartment units to bring entire buildings online. The engineering work we do
has hardware (IoT, cellular, zwave and other forms of connectivity) and cloud
(AWS, Twilio Sync) components. We are especially interested in talking to
engineers who build with Python, Rust, and Scala. However, anyone who loves to
see their software manifest real life effects on the corporeal world, or do
predictive analytics on millions of sensor readings from networked devices, or
create a magical and eminently accessible experience in the homes and
communities of our residents and the operations teams that support them should
talk to us.

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python/Django, Front-End (medior to senior level) |
Almere, The Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa sponsored

Elements Interactive - we're a digital agency building web and mobile
applications for a wide range of clients. We have an international team of
over 60 professionals, all passionate about technology, learning and sharing
our knowledge. Right now we are looking for experienced Back-end and Front-end
developers.

Check our current tech stack here [https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

PERKS

* conferences/events/courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* fun events with the team, like Friday Beer&Games afternoons

* travel costs compensated (if home<==>office >10km)

* decent pension plan

* free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

More info & our projects [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE

Python/Django developer
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6)

Front-End developer
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/97D7549EB3](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/97D7549EB3)

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (Infrastructure Engineer) | Malmo,
SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad.

Our team is comprised of classicly trained sysadmins who have always had a
brush with automation, we work very closely with C++ programmers so experience
or willingness is helpful.

Our stack is mostly comprised of Saltstack+Python, an ideal candidate would
have enough Python experience to be able to investigate with us and fix bugs
with us in saltstack. We also deal with Windows and FreeBSD, but knowledge in
those things is not paramount, typically we look for expertise in practical
use of systems and infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the implementation
of a single OS.

A full Jobspec is here: [https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-
engineer-74...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-infrastructure-
engineer-743999668227322/)

We have many other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers: [https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/)
each offers a relocation package and an additional VISA if required.

if you're interested in the role I am posting about and do not want to apply
the usual way you can email me at jan.harasym@massive.se - I will be happy to
file it for you.

------
the_economist
BuildZoom | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite Only |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com)

BuildZoom simplifies the process of selecting a general contractor and
improving the outcomes of remodeling and construction projects. By gathering
and analyzing information on 3.5 million licensed contractors and 100 million
improvement projects, we bring new levels of transparency and accountability
to a notoriously difficult industry.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Lead Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109a...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109af3cb204d?lever-
origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-
bb51...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-bb514de26d0a)

------
robertfly
Elevate Security | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE,
www.elevatesecurity.com

Data breaches increase every year as attackers continue to target employees
for access and information. Elevate Security is creating a world where
employees are a company’s strongest asset in defending against hackers. We are
taking on this longstanding gap in the security space with a focus on
behavioral and data science to improve security behaviors across employees in
a measurable way. We’re looking for extraordinary and passionate people to
help us build this future and redefine the security landscape.

We're looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer with Python/Django and ideally
some ReactJS experience. Please, no recent university, bootcamp grads or
remote workers.

For more information, check out our job description
([https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GLB8Qd3PdNLMZ4iO1ddYY4KI...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GLB8Qd3PdNLMZ4iO1ddYY4KItHColYqpsP7ZqeJnSbQ))
and ping us on
[https://www.elevatesecurity.com/careers](https://www.elevatesecurity.com/careers)
or hello@elevatesecurity.com.

------
walkerandco
Walker and Company Brands | Full Stack Software Engineer | Palo Alto | Full
Time, Contract-to-Hire | Onsite, Remove |
[http://walkerandcompany.com](http://walkerandcompany.com) Walker & Company
Brands is reinventing the way consumers of color learn about, purchase and
enjoy health and beauty products. We're starting with a focus on the $50
billion personal care segment. Personal care manufacturers and traditional
retailers are neither building brands nor merchandising experiences which
cater to the uniquely differentiated needs of black, latino and asian
consumers --- three of America's fastest growing and most culturally
influential demographic groups.

We are looking for a mid to senior engineer with preferably Ruby on Rails
experience or equivalent experience developing for the web. You will help
maintain and build new features for: formbeauty.com and getbevel.com. You will
join the engineering team of 4.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Go

More info/apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/a49d498c-3744-4837-b1...](https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/a49d498c-3744-4837-b1..).

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a
technology to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in
mobile Apps (Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within
various industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make
their Apps more secure. Primary languages are
Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any Reverse Engineering skills are a
plus, background in Security is not required.

For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx)

* Python [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E)

* Android RE [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY & Toronto, ON| Onsite | Experienced Engineers | We are a
well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the intersection of
technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to the
world’s best investments. We are building the digital stock market for the
once exclusive Commercial Real estate industry. Open Positions:
[https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1130468](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1130468)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Senior Software Engineer (Toronto)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493)

Data Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1185373](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1185373)

------
RandiShapiro
Visby | light field capture | visby.io | San Francisco (550 Bryant St) | Full-
time | ONSITE | Mid to Senior Computational Geometer | $110-140k + equity DOE

What We Do: VC-backed seed-stage startup building natively holographic capture
and playback for photographic quality VR, AR, etc. Goodbye, uncanny valley
(hello, a lot of math). We're a software company, but we have a big pile of
cameras. You can check out a 2D representation of one of our images at
[https://www.visby.io/fire](https://www.visby.io/fire)

Stack: Python, C++, CUDA, Open GL, AWS.

The Team: There are ten of us total, seven on the engineering team. Our CEO
and CTO make me laugh aloud on a regular basis.

Values: We're solving hard problems, so we value creativity, communication,
and generosity in equal measure. We welcome a wide variety of personal and
professional backgrounds and consider applicants without regard to race,
religion, ethnicity, age, gender, sexual identity or expression, medical
condition, socioeconomic status, or any other category of experience.

We're Hiring

• Software Engineer, Computational Geometry:
[https://bit.ly/2KHHyJa](https://bit.ly/2KHHyJa)

~~~
RandiShapiro
We're also just added an immediate opening for a senior Software Engineer with
GPU acceleration expertise as well as experience architecting big picture
solutions. Pay $120k-140k DOE.
[https://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ](https://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ)

------
benjisg
Seed (YC W15) | Backend Engineers | Full Time | REMOTE (US Only) |
[https://seed.co/](https://seed.co/)

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We build
beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense tracking, and
more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses thrive. Those tools
also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated banking systems, and be
bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we enjoy tackling every day.
Our customers love us, and we're just getting started.

As part of the Backend Engineering team you'd be building the core of
platform, with no shortage of tough problems.

Tech Stack: Golang, Docker, AWS, Terraform & Packer for Ops.

We are a fully remote team and constantly use Slack/Zoom/Github to keep in
touch.

Process:

Phone intro, HW problem & review, technical interview with the team (either
onsite in Portland/San Fran or remote), decision. We strive to complete this
process within a few weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Feel free to reach out to me at benji at seed.co if you have any questions.

------
ankitml
SwissBorg | Multiple Software Engineering Profiles Toronto (Canada) /Lausanne
(Switzerland)| Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://www.swissborg.com](http://www.swissborg.com)

SwissBorg is looking for passionate engineers to build the new era of wealth
management on the blockchain. We recently completed our successful ICO and are
now working hard to deliver on our promises.

1\. Django FullStack Developer (Toronto)

2\. Android Developer (Lausanne, Switzerland)

3\. Backend Engineer - Scala (Lausanne, Switzerland)

4\. SRE/DevOps Engineer - (Lausanne, Switzerland)

If you like fast paced environments, using agile thinking, solving new
challenges every day, in the rapidly growing blockchain industry, you will
love SwissBorg.

What we offer is

* an Energetic work environment with a high grade of autonomy and growth opportunities. Tons of knowledge to be learnt about the growing blockchain industry, investment strategies in cryptoassets, algorithmic trading.

* Possibility to work on different projects building trading tools, analytical tools, investment strategies research, mobile apps and experimenting with new technologies

* Very competitive Salary and Bonus

For more details, please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg](https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg)

------
jamesor
Discovery Digital Media | Client Engineering | Fulltime | New York, NY |
ONSITE | [https://www.discovery.com](https://www.discovery.com)

ABOUT US:

We are a small, but mighty team, working at the cross roads of technology and
entertainment to bring content from iconic television brands to our audiences
over the Internet in the most entertaining ways we can imagine and build. As
television changes, our mission remains true to the principles that founded
Discovery – every day we seek to ignite people’s curiosity to engage,
entertain and enlighten the world around them through amazing viewing
experiences.

We deploy applications for each of our network brands: Discovery, TLC,
Velocity, Science Chanel, Investigation Discovery, Animal Planet, American
Heroes Channel, Destination America, Discovery Life, Discovery Familia and
Discovery en Español.

CLIENT PLATFORMS:

    
    
      - Responsive Web
      - Android Phone / Tablet
      - iOS Phone / Tablet
      - Xbox One
      - Samsung TV
      - Fire TV
      - Apple TV
      - Roku
      - New platforms road mapped for 2018
    

OPEN POSITIONS:

Client Engineering Manager, UI Team [http://bit.ly/Discovery-UI-
Manager](http://bit.ly/Discovery-UI-Manager)

Sr. Software Engineer I, UI Team [http://bit.ly/Discovery-Sr-UI-
Engineer](http://bit.ly/Discovery-Sr-UI-Engineer)

Sr. Software Engineer I, Native Team [Roku] [http://bit.ly/Discovery-Sr-Roku-
Engineer](http://bit.ly/Discovery-Sr-Roku-Engineer)

------
mericsson
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in Fall '18 |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers) We're a profitable,
fast-growing startup looking for full-stack engineers.

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.
Additionally, we have an extensive Developer API (developer.mixmax.com) that
powers entire third party products.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

Eng challenges:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

Customer love:
[https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728](https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers).
Interview process: 15m phone call -> 1h remote tech challenge -> onsite w/team
-> reference

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Full-time ONSITE | Machine Learning Engineer (VISA sponsorship)

• Click prediction: How do you accurately predict if the user will click on an
ad in less than a millisecond? Thankfully, you have billions of data points to
help you.

• Recommender systems: A standard SVD works well. But what happens when you
have to choose the top products amongst hundreds of thousands for every user,
2 billion times per day, in less than 50ms?

• Auction theory: In a second-price auction, the theoretical optimal is to bid
the expected value. But what happens when you run 15 billion auctions per day
against the same competitors?

• Explore/exploit: It's easy, UCB and Thomson sampling have low regret. But
what happens when new products come and go and when each ad displayed changes
the reward of each arm?

• Offline testing: You can always compute the classification error on model
predicting the probability of a click. But is this really related to the
online performance of a new model?

• Optimization: Stochastic gradient descent is great when you have lots of
data. But what do you do when all data are not equal and you must distribute
the learning over several hundred nodes?

Missions of the team in more details: [http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-E...](http://labs.criteo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/Software-Engineer-in-Machine-Learning.pdf)

Feel free to drop me a line at n.rassam[at]criteo.com

------
morganjbruce
Onfido | Software Engineer, DevOps, Frontend, ML Engineer | London, UK;
Lisbon, Portugal | Onsite, Full-time, Visa

At Onfido we want to make it easy for people to prove their identity online
and help protect businesses from fraud

We're looking for great engineers to help us build the future of online trust.
You'll join a group of thoughtful, curious, pragmatic engineers and
researchers who take pride in software we ship and hold ourselves to high
standards in an industry where privacy, security and reliability are crucial.

Some of the projects you'll work on:

\- Developing and industrializing machine learning and computer vision
techniques to rapidly identify physical and digital forgeries

\- Building tools to combine AI-driven verification with expert human insight
at high scale

\- Using pattern recognition and 3D imaging (among others!) to prevent
identity spoofing

\- Rich web dashboards to help customers understand their user base and fraud
exposure

Learn more about us on our blog at [https://medium.com/onfido-
tech](https://medium.com/onfido-tech)

Apply at [https://onfido.com/jobs](https://onfido.com/jobs) or email me
(morgan at onfido dot com) if you'd like to learn more!

------
azmorf
Handsome | iOS, Android and Web Frontend/Full stack Engineers | Austin, TX |
Onsite | Full-time

Handsome is holistic experience design and technology agency. We combine our
human-centered design approach with technical skillset to architect and build
solutions that helps transform our clients' businesses. We have worked with
FedEx, Home Depot, Facebook, Nickelodeon, Keller Williams, Indeed, Silvercar,
WP Engine and more.

We're growing our team and are looking for strong iOS, Android and Web
Frontend (or Full stack) developers. The positions are _not_ suitable for
entry-level or junior developers.

Considering relocations but can't sponsor visas at this time.

[https://www.handsome.is/careers/ios-software-
engineer](https://www.handsome.is/careers/ios-software-engineer)
[https://www.handsome.is/careers/android-software-
engineer](https://www.handsome.is/careers/android-software-engineer)
[https://www.handsome.is/careers/front-end-web-
engineer](https://www.handsome.is/careers/front-end-web-engineer)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Engineering Frontend, Backend, Machine Learning, Javascript |
Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (9 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to convert text content to video. We've
found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing teams from lots
of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting NLP, artificial
intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. We're
hiring a few different positions:

Senior Frontend Engineer (react, redux):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer (django, elasticsearch, postgres, kubernetes):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-
software-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-software-
engineer)

Senior ML Engineer (tensorflow, natural language processing):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-
learning-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-learning-
engineer)

Senior Javascript Developer (es6, system architecture, video rendering):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/358395-senior-javascript-
develo...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/358395-senior-javascript-developer)

------
akreshuk
EMBL Heidelberg | Python Developer | Heidelberg, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE,
VISA

The European Molecular Biology Laboratory (EMBL) is one of the highest ranked
scientific research organisations worldwide. We are looking for an engineer to
join the team which develops the ilastik toolkit. ilastik is an open source
tool which allows users without image processing or machine learning expertise
to train classifiers interactively, segment images, extract and classify
features and track dividing objects. It is especially popular in the bioimage
analysis community.

The profile we are looking for: \- Python, especially its numerical libraries
\- C++ and bridges from Python to C++ \- Enthusiasm for open source
development \- Good to have: Java knowledge, DevOps experience

What we offer: \- A fun international work environment \- A broad range of
technological challenges, from web development to machine learning \- Help
with visas and relocation

Apply online at:
[https://www.embl.de/jobs/searchjobs/index.php?ref=HD_01306&n...](https://www.embl.de/jobs/searchjobs/index.php?ref=HD_01306&newlang=1&pos\[\]=0&loc\[\]=0)

Questions? e-mail anna.kreshuk@embl.de

------
Jpoliachik
Apiture | Engineering Roles | Wilmington, NC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://apiture.com/](https://apiture.com/)

Apiture is reinventing banking through elegant open APIs and world class
frontend experiences.

Located in Wilmington, North Carolina, one of the best beach cities on the
East Coast. We offer a very generous compensation and benefits package, and
the opportunity to work with some of the smartest, energetic people you’ll
find anywhere. We’re backed by some of the biggest and most well-respected
names in finance, we’re profitable, and we’re growing – fast.

\- Mobile Developer (React Native + Typescript)
[https://apiture.com/careers/?gh_jid=1120595](https://apiture.com/careers/?gh_jid=1120595)
\- AWS Cloud Architect
[https://apiture.com/careers/?gh_jid=1088348](https://apiture.com/careers/?gh_jid=1088348)
\- Backend Engineer (Node + Typescript)
[https://apiture.com/careers/?gh_jid=1122651](https://apiture.com/careers/?gh_jid=1122651)

------
sohj
SupplyPike | Software Engineer & Site Reliability Engineer | Fayetteville,
Arkansas | Onsite | [https://supplypike.com](https://supplypike.com)

SupplyPike is set on bringing innovation to a stagnant industry: the supply
chain. Here you'll find a diverse crew of designers, engineers, and data
scientists working together to solve problems that supply chain professionals
encounter every day.

We are a well-backed startup that's growing quickly. We grew from 5 people to
80+ (~40 engineers) in less than two years.

We constantly experiment with a wide array of technologies - Node.js, Python,
React, AngularJS, GraphQL, AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, etc (more on that here:
[https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default](https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default)).
Although specific knowledge of programming languages and toolchains is useful,
we're more interested in individuals with problem-solving abilities,
intellectual curiosity, and eagerness to learn.

Please apply at
[https://supplypike.com/careers](https://supplypike.com/careers)

------
emrewtc
KI labs | iOS Software Engineer | Munich,Germany | Onsite | Full time |
Internal |[https://ki-labs.com/](https://ki-labs.com/)

At KI labs we design and build state of the art software and data products and
solutions for the major brands of Germany and Europe. We aim to push the
status quo of technology in corporations, with special focus areas of
software, data and culture. Inside, we are a team of software developers,
designers, product managers and data scientists, who are passionate about
building the products of future today. We believe in open-source and
independent teams, follow Agile practices, lean startup method and aim to
share this culture with our clients. We are mainly located in Munich and
recently Lisbon.

We are currently looking for an experienced iOS Software Engineer (Swift,
Objective-C, ideally senior level) to join our young Mobile team in Munich.

For more details please visit [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006632002&gh_jid=4006632002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006632002&gh_jid=4006632002)

Contact person: Elena Soare - e.soare@kigroup.de

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | Frontend Developer Roles | Pittsburgh, PA | Full Time |
ONSITE

We're looking for a strong frontend web developer to help us build the next
iteration of our SPA. The ideal candidate will be detail-oriented and have a
penchant for testing, refactoring, and writing high-quality code using the
latest industry-standard best practices.

You will be working with the product team located in downtown Pittsburgh, PA.
This role will be interfacing heavily with the CTO, Product Manager/Backend
Developer, and UX Designer to design, build, and test new features for our
application.

Our Frontend Stack:

    
    
        * React 16 (ES6)
        * Redux
        * Jest
    

Currently Hiring:

* Frontend Developer: [https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/66Lvlk/Fronte...](https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/66Lvlk/Frontend-Web-Developer)

* Entry-Level Frontend Developer: [https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/PuaFzpi3Ug/En...](https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/PuaFzpi3Ug/EntryLevel-Frontend-Web-Developer)

Please be sure to mention HN in your application!

------
livingstn
Bankrate | Software Engineers, Cloud Engineers, UI/UX Designers, SEO Managers
| Detroit, MI | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.bankrate.com](https://www.bankrate.com)

Bankrate is a leading publisher and aggregator of personal finance content.
Bankrate provides consumers with fully researched, comprehensive, and
objective personal finance content across multiple vertical categories
including mortgages, deposits, insurance, credit cards, retirement, and auto.
Bankrate is part of the Red Ventures family of companies.

We are looking for engineers who are excited about using a modern tech stack
and building compelling products in the personal finance space. Our stack
consists of a mix of Golang, Laravel, Vue.js, Sass, Terraform, Ansible, and
AWS.

Bankrate is hiring for following positions:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Software Engineer
      - Senior Cloud Engineer
      - Cloud Engineer
      - Senior UI/UX Designer
      - Senior Product Manager
      - SEO Manager
      - Senior SEO Manager
    

Read more and apply at
[https://www.bankrate.com/careers](https://www.bankrate.com/careers)

------
trakstar_jobs
Trakstar ([https://www.trakstar.com](https://www.trakstar.com)) | Full-stack
Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE

Trakstar is looking for experienced and versatile full-stack developers
familiar with React and Ruby on Rails to join our team in Seattle. We make
performance reviews meaningful for employees, managers, and HR administrators
around the world. Our rapidly growing customer base consists of over 135k
users and 1,200 organizations.

Musts: <3 for office dogs, wholesome memes, GIFfing skills, and good company.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, React, Backbone, SCSS. We utilize
Resque/Redis for background jobs, have an automated feature test suite driven
by Capybara and PhantomJS on Circle CI, and run our own ops with AWS + Chef.

To apply, visit:

[https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fqvh?source=hacker...](https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fqvh?source=hackernews)

Front-end specialty opening, too!

[https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fuud?source=hacker...](https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fuud?source=hackernews)

------
cirwin
Superhuman | Lead iOS Engineer, QA Lead | Early-Stage | Full-time | San
Francisco | Onsite | $120-160k + equity

• Product: The fastest email experience in the world. Beautiful, powerful, and
programmable.

• Why: 900M people spend 3hrs+ per day on email. Augment their productivity
with brilliance and superpowers.

• Traction: Most wanted product on Product Hunt. 85k+ on our waitlist. Beloved
by users
([https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/91127886321634099...](https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/91127886321634099...))

• $10M+ Funding: First Round Capital, Sam Altman, Gary Vaynerchuk, founders of
Gmail/Stripe/Intercom/Parse/Angellist/AOL

• Stack: Swift, Realm, SQLite, Reactive Swift, Javascript, React.js, Go

• Values: Create Delight + Be Brilliant + Be Swift

==Team==

Founders of Rapportive (YC'10, acq by LinkedIn) and LiveRamp (acq for $310M),
and ex-employees of Google, Apple, Facebook, Zynga, Flipboard, BitTorrent,
Meraki

==Interview==

Phone call / coffee [1 hr] >> In-person [3 hrs] >> Onsite w/team [half-to-full
day]

==Contact==

conrad@superhuman.com | More info:
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

------
zopf
Wellth | Lead Engineer | Venice, CA | Onsite / Remote | Full-time

Wellth ([https://wellthapp.com/](https://wellthapp.com/)) helps patients stay
healthy after they leave the hospital by rewarding them for taking their
medications and taking good care of themselves. We're funded by large insurers
and healthcare VCs, and our mobile apps have shown great results in clinical
populations with diabetes, heart failure, or heart attack discharges. We love
hearing from our users how the app has changed their lives for the better!

We're based in Brooklyn currently, but moving part of the team to the Los
Angeles area (probably Venice or Santa Monica) in a few months. We're looking
for a great Lead Engineer who can contribute to all areas of our stack, mentor
junior developers, and help whip our engineering processes into even better
shape in tandem with our CTO. Looking to hire anytime in the next few months,
with the possibility of starting remote until we move to LA.

We're React Native for our mobile apps (iOS and Android), React for our admin
dashboard, with Apollo and GraphQL for both, connected to a Node.js backend
with Postgres / Postgraphile, deployed to a HIPAA-compliant PaaS. The current
product team is two mobile engineers, one web engineer, a designer, and the
CTO who does back-end and AI work.

Come help us build awesome, engaging applications that help patients stay
healthy and lower the healthcare cost burden in the US!

Apply at [https://angel.co/wellth/jobs/368903-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/wellth/jobs/368903-lead-engineer), or email
alec@wellthapp.com

------
rdli
Datawire | OSS Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE and ONSITE (Boston)

Datawire is a Boston-based startup that builds open source tools so that
developers can code faster on Kubernetes. Our tools include Telepresence
([https://www.telepresence.io](https://www.telepresence.io)) for local
development; Forge ([https://forge.sh](https://forge.sh)) for
build/deployment; and Ambassador
([https://www.getambassador.io](https://www.getambassador.io)), an API Gateway
for Kubernetes.

We're looking for a systems engineer who has a strong understanding of systems
and networking. This is not a job if you consider yourself a "full-stack
engineer". If you would be comfortable hacking on a VPN client or an API
Gateway, consider yourself a strong candidate :-). We're looking for someone
who's fluent in at least one of Python/Golang/C. Kubernetes experience a huge
plus, but not required.

[https://www.datawire.io/careers/](https://www.datawire.io/careers/)

------
arjun-kannan
Climb Credit | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Web Development | MongoDB +
Node + Express + React/Redux + Angular + Python + SparkSQL |
[https://grnh.se/8b48abad1](https://grnh.se/8b48abad1)

Hi folks! We’re looking for a senior software engineer (with potential to grow
into a Director-level role) to come help us provide students the financial
ability to go to schools that make a meaningful difference to their earning
ability and help improve the education system.

Climb Credit is dedicated to expanding students’ access to quality education
has helped over 5,000 students improve their lives so far, and we’re looking
for someone to help us build the software to help the next 500,000! Plus, we
have a cool engineering culture and a fun office in NYC!

Location: New York City Remote: No

Link: [https://grnh.se/8b48abad1](https://grnh.se/8b48abad1)

Climb Engineering Principles: [https://tinyurl.com/climb-eng-
principles](https://tinyurl.com/climb-eng-principles)

If you’re interested or know anyone who’d be a great fit for the role, feel
free to DM me!

------
notpeter
ClearMetal | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.clearmetal.com](https://www.clearmetal.com)

ClearMetal is a predictive logistics company using machine learning and AI to
unlock unprecedented efficiencies for global trade. Our solution offers a
data-first approach to add transparency to container shipping with the
ultimate goal of end-to-end supply chain visibility. ClearMetal is based in
San Francisco and funded by Prelude Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, NEA, PSA Unboxed, DCLI, SAP.iO, and the founders of GT Nexus and
Navis.

Our stack: Python3, Flask, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ on the backend; ES6, React,
Redux, Material-UI on the front-end; Jupyter, Sklearn, Pandas, NumPy, SciPy
for Data Science and Terraform, Docker, Salt for DevOps on AWS.

If you're interested in building modern applications and APIs with a core
focus on user-impact, we'd love to chat. We're hiring for many roles
including:

* Visual/UX Designer

* Frontend Engineer

* Backend Engineer

* Customer Success Manager

More info including full job postings:
[https://angel.co/clearmetal/jobs](https://angel.co/clearmetal/jobs)

------
wfleiss
Bakpax | REMOTE | Senior Software Engineer | Help overworked teachers!

We are a stealth-mode education technology startup using AI and Big Data to
improve the lives of K-12 teachers and students.

Teachers are overworked and underappreciated. Bakpax wants to help carry some
of the load.

We were started by the founder of adaptive learning giant Knewton, the head of
global content marketing for Outbrain, and the head of engineering for Arena,
a healthcare predictive analytics company.

We have investments from the leading edtech VC firm, Owl Ventures, the co-
founder of Twitter's firm, Obvious Ventures, and the co-founder of LinkedIn's
firm, Greylock Partners.

You will work with a small team of other very experienced engineers to get
everything off the ground. From a computer vision and natural language
processing pipeline, to the web API to the deployment & config system — it all
needs to be built. This will be very fun to build, and you will be a hero to
your teacher family members & friends

Do good! Help teachers!

Read the full job description here:
[https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/](https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/) and email your
interest to jobs@bakpax.com.

Come work with us!

------
nleach
IFTTT | Full-time | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) |
[https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs)

Are you a maker/hacker/tinker-er? Do you love Ruby _and_ type systems? Want to
help scale one of the largest consumer-oriented serverless platforms? Join
IFTTT!

IFTTT is the free way to get all your apps and devices talking to each other.
Not everything on the internet plays nice, so we're on a mission to build a
more connected world.

IFTTT is hiring for a number of engineering roles* but I’m selfishly plugging
the systems engineering (more-or-less backend) role. We’re a high-leverage
team building resilient systems that operate at scale. Help us thoughtfully
break apart our monolithic Rails application into composable services that
support our consumer-facing teams to deliver award-winning experiences.

If you’re in the Bay Area and want to learn more, shoot me an email at
nicky@ifttt.com. Happy to grab coffee and chat about what we’re working on and
how you can help.

* Are you a data, mobile, or infrastructure engineer? We’d love to talk to you too! I’m happy to connect you with the right folks here at IFTTT.

------
awwaiid
Framebridge | Software Engineer, Ruby/Rails | Washington DC, Richmond KY, or
Remote | framebridge.com/careers

Framebridge is a fast-growing company that is revolutionizing the $4 billion
custom framing industry. Existing custom framing options are time-consuming,
complex, and expensive; many people never get around to custom framing their
favorite art or photos at all. We are changing all that with a curated and
streamlined process along with modernized tech and manufacturing.

We make it simple and affordable to custom frame the things you love.

The problems we solve on the engineering team span eCommerce, manufacturing,
logistics, and data analysis. We strive to create unique and intuitive
experiences that allow customer to frame their art by building powerful and
easy-to-use products. We also create the tools, systems, and processes to
empower our own employees in constructing great frames and an experience that
customers love.

We're growing our small engineering team, both in DC and Remote. More details
and apply at
[https://framebridge.com/careers/](https://framebridge.com/careers/)

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior Web
Developer (React) Posting: [https://grnh.se/t0k82f1](https://grnh.se/t0k82f1)
Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

What We Offer: Competitive salary, and industry-leading benefits including:
paid health insurance for employee and beneficiaries, unlimited PTO, 401k w/
6% match, relocation assistance, company MacBook Pro & iPhone, and $5,000
tuition reimbursement.

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Node, Webpack, Sass, Cypress,
and Sentry.

What You'll Be Doing:

\-- Design and build new features for our Web app to enable delightful user
experiences

\-- Improve our code quality through writing unit tests, automated integration
tests, and a top-rate code review process

\-- Share technical solutions and product ideas through design review, paired
programming, and technical discussions

\-- Work seamlessly in an agile environment with product managers and
designers to understand end-user requirements, formulate use cases, and
implement pragmatic and effective technical solutions

------
jb44
H1 | Full-Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist | New York | Full
Time/ONSITE

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their scholarly research, predicting the altruistic activities
of donors to non-for-profit foundations, and much more.

We're growing fast in a field that is also growing fast, so we're looking for
people who want to grow fast too. We think an environment that is supportive,
collaborative, and sophisticated is the key to making this happen.

We're working with technologies like Python, Scala, Spark, React, Docker,
Elasticsearch, Kubernetes, and Terraform, and we're experimenting with many
more. Our data science group is math-focused and loves deep learning, Bayesian
modeling, but also good old-fashioned regression.

If creating foundational infrastructure in data science using the latest tools
and techniques sounds appealing, we'd love to start a conversation. Email me:
jason.boorn(at)h1insights.com

More info here: [http://h1insights.com](http://h1insights.com)

------
VigilantLP
Vigilant | Product Manager // Account Executive // Sales Development
Representative // Backend Engineer // Senior Developer | New York City | Full-
time | Onsite

There’s an abundance of valuable public data out there, but it’s buried in
siloed, balkanized government databases where it lies largely unusable.
Vigilant is a platform for public records data search and monitoring. We
unlock that information, make it actionable, and help our customers leverage
it to make critical decisions.

Our customers span financial services, politics, public affairs, and media.
Our product suite includes a universal search layer for public data and
sophisticated monitoring systems.

Our team is a mix of engineers, open data geeks, and political researchers.
We’re looking for candidates comfortable in a high-growth, fast-paced
environment. We value tenacity, a commitment to learning, collaboration and
direct communication, diverse opinions, and a deep-seated belief in the power
of data to inform and improve how things get done.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/vigilant](https://angel.co/vigilant)

------
richattack
Thumbtack | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.thumbtack.com](https://www.thumbtack.com)

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects customers who need to
get things done with skilled professionals who can help. We hope to
fundamentally change the way customers identify and connect with local
services professionals, a market estimated to be $700B in the US alone. We
currently have over 260,000 paying pros per quarter on our platform and $250M
in funding to enable growth. We’re currently focused on scaling our product
even further.

In addition to our focus on high impact work, our company has a strong
commitment to transparency, diversity, inclusion and work / life balance.
Check us out on Glassdoor! [https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Thumbtack-
Reviews-E414078....](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Thumbtack-
Reviews-E414078.htm)

We’re hiring for the following roles in SF (3+ years experience minimum):

\- Full Stack Engineer (Go, PHP, Scala)

\- Front End Engineer (React, Redux, ES6)

\- iOS Engineer (Swift)

\- Android Engineer (Kotlin)

\- SRE / Security Engineer (AWS, Postgres, BigQuery, Puppet, Terraform)

We also have a Platform Infrastructure role open in Salt Lake City.

More job details here: [https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-
Engineering](https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-Engineering)

If this sounds interesting to you or you have any questions, drop me a line at
rich+hn@thumbtack.com

------
jamescun
Cuvva | Software, Data Engineering | London, UK | ONSITE

Ever thought the premium you pay for your car insurance is opaque and unfair?
Well, that’s because it is. At Cuvva we have fixed this by allowing you to
insure yourself on a car for as little as an hour, via an app. No more meerkat
toys, no more singing tenors, we have cut out all the middlemen and built our
own insurance platform from scratch.

Backend Stack: Go, Node.js, Amazon Lambda(@Edge), PostgreSQL, MongoDB

Frontend Stack: React

We're hiring:

* iOS Engineers: [https://cuvva.workable.com/j/B14046D251](https://cuvva.workable.com/j/B14046D251)

* Mid to Senior Software Engineers: [https://cuvva.workable.com/j/4EEB3F7A11](https://cuvva.workable.com/j/4EEB3F7A11)

* Front-End Engineers: [https://cuvva.workable.com/j/AA78FEA75F](https://cuvva.workable.com/j/AA78FEA75F)

* Data Engineers: [https://cuvva.workable.com/j/9888D4935E](https://cuvva.workable.com/j/9888D4935E)

Can also contact me directly at james[dot]cunningham[at]cuvva.com.

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Multiple Roles | Boston, MA | Onsite |
Full-Time | Competitive Salaries | Sponsor Visas Machine learning is on the
verge of transforming healthcare, and the MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data
Science (CCDS) is at the forefront of this revolution. We are a fast-paced
startup embedded in two of the nation’s leading research hospitals, backed by
industry partners like Nvidia, GE Healthcare and Nuance. We have access to
millions of medical records, an on-prem GPU cluster, and a top-tier team from
industry and academia. We work closely with clinicians to solve critical
problems in patient care – our goal is to make real products that make a real
difference in healthcare. Our tech stack includes Tensorflow, Python + Flask,
React + Redux, RabbitMQ, Postges, and Redis

We’re hiring at all levels of seniority for a variety of roles including
frontend SWE, full-stack SWE, machine learning engineer, and machine learning
scientist. For more details, see ([https://www.ccds.io/join-
us/](https://www.ccds.io/join-us/)).

------
mjaltamirano
Stride Health | Full Stack Engineer | Onsite / San Francisco | Full-time or
Contract At Stride, we're focused on providing a world class user experience
in what is an otherwise confusing industry. We make software that helps the
100+ million people who work for themselves be more productive and successful,
giving them economic security to thrive.

We are looking for someone to join our marketplace team to help build out our
suite of product offerings, including a new version of our health insurance
funnel. This funnel is a part of our core business and makes Stride millions
in revenue. As a full stack engineer, you will seamlessly integrate our rich
data services with our fluid web application, interface with 3rd party APIs
(including government partners), and keep performance and code quality at the
forefront.

We have big plans to grow this part of the business and we need strong
JavaScript Engineers, who have a passion for Node and React, to join the team!

If interested, please send resumes over to recruiting@stridehealth.com. If you
have any questions, feel free to reach out to me: michael.[last name minus the
j]@stridehealth.com

------
katzmopolitan
ExecOnline | Full Stack Engineer | SF, NYC | ONSITE
[http://www.execonline.com/about-us/company/](http://www.execonline.com/about-
us/company/) We are currently looking for someone who is interested in Full
Stack role but has experience with and interest in React.js and ecosystem. Our
current project that uses React needs someone like you to help us continue
make it modular, testable and understandable. You would be directly
responsible in taking our frontend to the next level. It would also be great
if the next hire is design inclined.

\- We are a great size tech team - small enough to take into account every
opinion, but large enough that no developer gets left behind

\- We work in a great space, TechEd

\- We use tools that are trusted but also those that we like \- React.js,
Javascript/TypeScript, AWS, WebRTC, Rspec and other automated testing tools

\- Developers are encouraged to learn and teach

\- We contribute to open source projects including our own

\- We actually like each other, and if issues arise, we resolve them and don't
brush them off.

Check out more about what we do
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKK879_MqFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKK879_MqFs)

More details here [https://www.execonline.com/careers/current-job-
openings/?gh_...](https://www.execonline.com/careers/current-job-
openings/?gh_jid=4024600002)

If interested, please apply here
[https://grnh.se/f6a78cf12](https://grnh.se/f6a78cf12)

------
diwank
KEA | Bay Area | NLP, Telephony, Signal Processing | Full-time, onsite |
Python / Haskell

KEA is a voice platform that answers phone calls, understands customer intent
and converts it automatically into orders sent to the business POS. No more
waiting on hold to order your pizza!

We are looking for Haskell / Python 3 folks for building NLU systems. Email us
at emily@kea.ai

[https://kea.ai](https://kea.ai)

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/) Help us build open-source
software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter). Note that we do not currently
hire remote engineers outside the US.

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker | Engineer #1 | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

CoinTracker is a portfolio & tax manager for cryptocurrency.

We are working on making cryptocurrency trading much more user-friendly;
building a simple, secure, reliable cryptocurrency wallet; making
cryptocurrency taxation easy; and so much more. Ultimately, we think an
individual should be able to move their money anywhere in the world instantly
at any time without having to be at the mercy of a third party. We believe
that being the true owner of your money and other digital assets is a powerful
idea. If this excites you, please let us know!

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $200M in crypto assets across 30,000 connected exchange accounts
      * Ramen-profitable
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital (Coinbase’s first seed investor), Juan Benet (Filecoin), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m

Job Description:
[https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer](https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer)

------
skapadia
Chariot Solutions | Java, Scala, Angular, iOS, Android | Fort Washington, PA |
Full-time, ONSITE

Based outside of Philadelphia, PA, Chariot Solutions is the area's leading
project-based consulting firm - we're a tight knit crew that work on a wide
variety of technologies, and solve an even wider variety of problems. A full
stack skill set is vital, as is the ability to pick up and run with new
technologies. Our customers bring us in to solve their most challenging
problems, guide their teams on new initiatives, and provide expert technology
advice.

For example:

* Recommendation engine for cable television viewers

* Energy usage forecasting

* Video on-demand streaming analytics

* Real time GPS to road network mapping through noise and data * loss

* Mobile home security and automation applications

* Clinical trial data management enterprise applications

Frontend: Angular, React, Javascript/Typescript

Backend: Java, Scala

Mobile: iOS (Swift, Objective-C), Android (Kotlin, Java)

Bonus: If you have an interest and skills in DevOps, Cloud (AWS, Azure), or
Big Data (Spark, Hadoop) and Machine Learning (Tensorflow, Keras), even
better!

Check out
[https://chariotsolutions.com/careers/](https://chariotsolutions.com/careers/)
for open positions.

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | Engineering, Clinical, and Business Positions | SF, MN, DC
| Full-time | REMOTE

Doctor On Demand’s mission is to improve the world’s health through
compassionate care and innovation. We enable anyone to see a Physician,
Psychologist or Psychiatrist using their smartphone or computer anytime,
anywhere. Four years after launch, we are now one of the leading telemedicine
providers in the country and are growing our engineering team. We have hubs in
San Francisco, Minnesota and DC but also have a strong remote work culture
with some of our best engineers working remotely full-time across the US.

We are also actively hiring Physicians and Mental Health professionals for
100% remote positions.

Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery / RabbitMQ, Angular,
Kubernetes (and more)

More info: [https://doctorondemand.com/about-
us/careers](https://doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers)

Apply Here:
[https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs)
(use Other -> Hacker News as the source)

Full-time Questions? hn@doctorondemand.com

------
nahyunk
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018 and April 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives
and drawing on user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app
more effective – driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families
to achieve more secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
akhudek
Kira Systems | Clojure and Go Developers | Toronto | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

We build machine learning powered applications to help law firms, audit firms,
and corporations review and understand contracts. As one of the fastest
growing companies in this space, we're looking to hire a great many new
developers to work in our HQ in Toronto.

Our existing technology stack is built on Clojure, ClojureScript, and C++.
Recently, we've also introduce Go to handle some of the more performance
sensitive parts of our code, particularly around infrastructure and machine
learning. If any of these technologies interests you please apply, we welcome
people of all skill levels.

Clojure:
[https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mjvz/](https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mjvz/)

Go:
[https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01uxa/](https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01uxa/)

------
apepe
Authorea | Web Developers and Engineers | Brooklyn, NY | Remote possible |
Visa possible | www.authorea.com

We are a close group of researchers, engineers, and product people fixing some
enormous fundamental problems in science. Our goal is to advance substantially
the pace of scientific innovation by delivering a superior editor built for
the web. We are excited about making science more open, transparent,
collaborative, reproducible, data-driven, and web-based.

We recently received a substantial line of funding and we're part of an
emerging technology ecosystem for open science and modern publishing. We're
looking for strong web developers and engineers / 2 positions. NYC-area ideal
but open to remote positions. Competitive salary and benefits.

Requirements: 3+ years of web development experience - Extensive knowledge of
the modern front end stack, CSS/JS, React, Redux, Node - Familiarity with
Rails - History of completing projects on time and to spec - A great team
player with a positive attitude willing to help the team accomplish our
ambitious goals

Please say hello with a note to jobs@authorea.com and “HN” in the subject
line.

------
philiiiiiipp
DatHuis | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Engineer | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://www.dathuis.nl](https://www.dathuis.nl)

Selling your house and moving should be easy, almost frictionless. Why is this
such a hard and frustrating experience for so many people? We are building
SaaS solutions for brokers as well as consumer-facing products to increase
transparency and efficiency in the market.

We are an investor-backed startup of currently two people looking for another
experienced full-stack or front-end engineer with a strong interest in
building products to join our team. As a developer, you are focused on writing
admirable code and care about both stable and new technology. We don’t believe
in hierarchy or prioritise anyone's ideas, you will be an integral part in
moving the company forward with a big impact on our technology stack.

Requirements

* Extensive experience with Javascript ( preferably with types )

* Strong motivation to create loved products with an eye for detail

* Experience with React.js and React Native

* Experience in GraphQL

* Fluent in English

Nice to have

* Entrepreneurial, with the aspiration to become a co-founder

* Experience in native mobile development

* Experience in a strongly typed language

Get free coffee and a pen with philipp@dathuis.nl

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA.

Software Engineer: Full time, Onsite. Small team working on everything from
machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Showcase SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo,
documentation and how-to articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

~~~
kevalshah90
Hello, I am looking for Data Scientist roles. Do you think you'd be willing to
review my profile? Thx.

------
ziegenberg
Gingco.Net | Multiple positions in full/part time | Braunschweig, Germany |
ONSITE

We're looking for talented people with different focuses:

1) PHP developers to bring our web-based resource booking software to the next
level. It's a used by many well-known customers world-wide, with millions of
daily users.

2) C# developers for the development of Add-ins for MS products and/or for
developing iOS/Android apps with Xamarin. Experience with other languages and
interest in learning C# would also be okay.

3) Frontend developers to create modern, modular interfaces for various
devices - desktop, mobile, digital signage etc. From HTML, CSS and simple JS
to complex interfaces based on i.e. Angular or React... We like to experiment
with new technologies and profit from your knowledge and creativity.

What we expect:

* Interest in working and for a great product, a long-term job instead of small day-to-day jobs.

* People who bring in own ideas and like to work on their own responsibility.

* Integration into our small team (about 20 people currently)

We do NOT attach importance to certificates or work history.

What else to mention?

* We work in a small team with low hierarchies.

* We offer flexible working times for a good life-work-balance.

* If you run an additional business, that's okay. We also offer working part-time.

For more information contact me personally on Twitter (@cziegenberg) or via
e-mail: ziegenberg (at) gmail (dot) com

Or directly apply via e-mail: jobs-nm (at) gingco (dot) net

No recruiters.

~~~
mobiblunt
Already applied, hoping this offer is open to overseas applicants?

------
jallmann
Livepeer | Software engineer, video infrastructure | New York City | Onsite or
Remote | [https://livepeer.org/jobs/](https://livepeer.org/jobs/)

Livepeer is a decentralized video streaming network, built on top of the
Ethereum blockchain. We just officially launched on the Ethereum mainnet, and
we're looking for a video engineer to help build out the network.

The day-to-day technical problems will involve scalable peer-to-peer
infrastructure, video standards, tools and streaming protocols, crypto
protocol design, smart contract development, and video application
development.

You'll be working with a great, focused team on some very interesting
problems. It's still early days for Livepeer and decentralized video, so
there's an opportunity to make a long-lasting and meaningful impact in the
space. We try take an open and thoughtful approach to our discussions and the
resulting work, and you can find much of it on Github.

More information here:
[https://livepeer.org/jobs/](https://livepeer.org/jobs/)

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve | Full-Stack Senior Software Engineer | New York, or REMOTE | ~5
hours/week of contract work | +$125/hour

Upsolve is tech nonprofit that helps low-income Americans get a fresh start
after financial shocks like job loss and medical illness. We do this through
TurboTax for bankruptcy. Spun out of Harvard Law School, our mission-driven
funders include the U.S. government, former Google CEO Eric Schmidt, and Blue
Ridge Labs @ Robin Hood.

We're looking for a senior software engineer willing to help our nonprofit's
engineering team for 3-5 hours/week. They'll be paid at market rate. Anyone
know someone (preferably NYC based) who could be interested? If so, please
drop a line to rohan@upsolve.org.

In particular, we're looking for someone who is an expert in the functional
programming paradigm, data security, accessibility, and/or architecting
systems that rely on multiple vendors to succeed. We are fullstack javascript,
distributing our frontends statically using React/Redux/GatsbyJS and use Node
for our backend services which are containerized on AWS ECS.

~~~
rpavuluri
We're also hiring for a full-time engineer in NYC. Let us know if you're
interested!

------
glenk
ManagerPlus | Sandy, Utah ONSITE | Full-time | DevOps

ManagerPlus offers a SASS based CMMS (Computerized Maintenance Management
System) to help companies in asset intensive industries increase their return
on investments while decreasing costs of operation. ManagerPlus links your
asset management, maintenance management, inventory and purchasing functions
together for quick and easy viewing and decision-making. We're a small company
with a relaxed atmosphere that has been in business for over 25 years. We're
not an intense workplace and do quite well at providing a workplace with a
good work/life balance.

We're currently hiring for a DevOps engineer. We currently do weekly releases
and have tools already in place to automate most of it, but could use someone
to manage and improve the process. The candidate doesn't need to have a lot of
experience in DevOps, 1-2 years is fine.

If interested, please apply at
[https://managerplus.isolvedhire.com/jobs/26128.html](https://managerplus.isolvedhire.com/jobs/26128.html)

------
matsur
Cloudflare — SF, Austin, Champaign, London — full-time onsite —
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/)

Cloudflare is hiring Product Managers, Systems Engineers, and other roles in
multiple offices.

Come help build the future of the Internet.

Please reach out to me directly if you're interested in PM roles — rustam@

------
sylvus
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning &
Performance Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai)

Audatic is building systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the
art deep learning technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound
environment allows users to customize sounds to their individual taste.
Applications include effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for
people with hearing impairments), and realistic audio-environments for
augmented reality.

We are a young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s
lives. We value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company.

Tech: Python, Tensorflow, AWS, C++ (Performance Engineer)

We are looking for smart and curious people who want to dig deep into neural
networks. Apply now at [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai).

------
cmuir
Underdog.io | New York | ONSITE | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company
where everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate. Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
bootcamp grads, or visa candidates.

------
adamsmith
Kite | Software Engineer | Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Kite (kite.com) -- we're using
machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing code. Watch our
demo here: goo.gl/d7RkUT.

Open positions for senior full stack/backend engineers and senior machine
learning engineers. Check us out at kite.com, apply on Angel List
(angel.co/kite-8), or drop me a line at a@kite.com

\-- Adam

------
louiej1
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa At Wealthfront we
believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and automated for a very
low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we built a software-only
approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-advisors. Over the
past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad research team with
the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and design teams to
deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients that are easy and
fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust us with over $10
billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
buffalogrid
Technical Lead / VP Engineering and other Engineering Roles | London, UK |
FULL TIME + ONSITE | to 80K + Equity BuffaloGrid is the mobile power and
internet service for the off-grid world. We use solar energy, innovative
technology and cashless payment systems to provide our service where it’s
needed most. We want to help people get connected and stay connected.

Roles we are hiring for in London:

Senior Hardware Engineer
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D0D09EF8C0](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D0D09EF8C0)

Technical Lead / VP Engineering
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/6F497FFB65](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/6F497FFB65)

Firmware Dev
[https://buffalogrid.com/careers](https://buffalogrid.com/careers) coming soon
- use “I’m different!”

And in London / Delhi India or open to experienced remote workers:

Full-stack Dev [https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311783-very-full-stack-
dev...](https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311783-very-full-stack-dev..).

DevOps
[https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311781-devops](https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311781-devops)

Our stack is react, node, docker on AWS and Azure. We have CI at all levels,
release to production multiple times per day, and are so into automation that
we have build builds. We’re very full stack going all the way to hardware, and
specialized T-shaped generalists.

We’re a company of 13, seed funded, growing fast, and distributed across the
world - from London to Delhi - so we’re keenly focussed clear communication.

We are a team that strives to be a safe and comfortable place for all.
Diversity is the root of new perspective and opportunity for us collectively.

Hiring process: Intro by email -> screen by your github or remote trivial
FizzBuzz pairing (on your setup) -> interviews inc pair coding -> discuss role
-> hired!

Want to help provide connectivity for millions of people? Email us at jobs at
our domain name mentioning HN for more info or apply through the links above.

------
katka_klepkova
Kiwi.com | Platform Engineer | ONSITE | Brno or Prague, The Czech Republic

Kiwi.com is an online travel agency with groundbreaking Virtual Interlining
technology and a focus on exceptional customer service. Our unique combination
algorithm allows our customers to combine flights from non-cooperating
airlines onto a single itinerary, often resulting in significant savings.

800m flight combinations realtime priced per day * Aiming for EUR 1 billion
revenues in 2017 * 172 TB of incoming data every day * 10 to 1000 employees in
3 years * 1 billion database updates/hour * 75 million searches per day *
6,000 bookings per day

Our goal: Make applications faster than Elon’s Cherry Red Tesla Roadster, and
still easy to understand, update, and maintain

Technologies: Python, Go, Docker, CI/CD, Kubernetes, Terraform, ElasticSearch

If you are interested check out: [https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-
tech/platform-engineer/](https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-tech/platform-
engineer/)

Don't hesitate to contact us directly: Head of Platform - Stanislav Komanec:
stanislav.komanec@kiwi.com

------
bjacobso
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market. We are hiring for all sorts of
engineering roles, and are working on expanding the product beyond APIs to
target traditional enterprises and innovate in a space that sorely needs
innovation.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React and Angular frontends, growing Golang and Python
microservices, Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data
warehouse, moving to gRPC for service communication.

Come help us redefine background checks!

We are looking for: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps, Data/ML, BI,
Security, Designers, PMs, Program Managers

If any of that sounds like fun drop me an email if you want to learn more:
ben+hn@checkr.com

A little about me/checkr:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynYHG0P494o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynYHG0P494o)

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | Backend Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area

At Amplitude, we’re building analytics that helps our customers use data to
build better products and drive growth. We area a Series C, $56 million funded
leader in product analytics, backed by top VCs -IVP, Battery Ventures,
Benchmark, and YCombinator. We are the #1 product analytics company with over
20,000 teams around the world using us to grow their businesses by building
product experiences that customers love. Our clients include product and
engineering teams at Microsoft, Square, PayPal, Adidas, Dropbox, Twitter, and
Twitch.

One of Amplitude's biggest investments has been a proprietary query
architecture, Nova, to support advanced analytics across >4 Trillion user
actions with <0.7s median response time. As we are growing fast, we are
looking for engineers who can help us scale this complex infrastructure .
We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help build out our analytics
offering and aren't afraid to tackle the challenges of a growing data company.
As a member of the Backend team, you will be responsible for designing,
building, and deploying the features and underlying systems that power our
core analytics product. You will interact with everything from our data
ingestion pipeline to our in-house query infrastructure written in Java and
Python. Our product sits on top of many modern technologies, including Kafka,
Redis, Amazon S3, DynamoDB, and Elasticsearch. You will share your ideas with
a group of similarly innovative and curious engineers.

Apply on career site -
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers) Check
out our engineering page -
[https://amplitude.engineering/](https://amplitude.engineering/)

------
awaterman
AlienVault | Product Manager | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[https://www.alienvault.com](https://www.alienvault.com)

AlienVault was founded to help organizations of all shapes and sizes achieve
world-class security without the headaches and huge expenses of other
solutions. If you have network security experience and “BlackHat” doesn’t
first make you think of noggin protection, please reach out!

In particular, we’re looking for a product manager with prior network security
experience to help define our roadmap for security capabilities and threat
research focus. Qualified candidates must have a bachelor’s degree in
Engineering/CS, prior product management experience, fluent in network
security technologies and approaches, and a passion to deliver exceptional
products and user experience.

Interested in joining the Alien Nation? Please apply at
[https://www.alienvault.com/who-we-
are/careers?p=job%2Foc185f...](https://www.alienvault.com/who-we-
are/careers?p=job%2Foc185fwa)

------
ouriel_1
WinIt | Junior Software Engineer, Backend | NYC | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa
Available

Our vision: WinIt is an app enabled driver advocate assisting users with
managing and contesting parking & traffic tickets. Our ultimate goal is to
create a one stop solution to solve challenges drivers have to deal with
throughout the lifestyle of car ownership --- such as: helping drivers get the
best price on auto insurance, leasing & financing etc.

Our team: Join our team of individuals passionate about harnessing technology
to tackle a major social and economic issue for our generation.

Your Role: We’re looking for a full-stack engineer driven to solve challenging
problems in innovative and elegant ways. You will write modular, high-quality
code while actively contributing to peer code reviews.

You will be instrumental in the development of the next generation of the
company’s back-end interface, web and mobile app.

You are an intelligent, passionate, and innovative developer that can
formulate new ideas and execute them within an existing development
environment.

Skills: You ideally have one skill from each of the following sets. 1\. Front
end : Angular, React, or another modern front end javascript framework 2\.
Back end : Node.js, Javascript 3\. Mobile: Android Java, iOS Swift/Objective C

You are comfortable working with third party frameworks and integrating them.

Experience: Ideally you have previous startup experience or experience working
on a live app: Web, Android or iOS.

You can find out more & apply through this link: [https://angel.co/winit-
app/jobs/68416-software-engineer](https://angel.co/winit-
app/jobs/68416-software-engineer)

------
tctobincampbell
Redox | Software Engineers | $100k-150k + equity | REMOTE | Full-time

We are a fast-growing startup (Series B) with a mission to enable technical
innovation in healthcare by giving application developers easy access to
useful healthcare data.

We are a remote-first, engineering-driven company. We have a culture of trust,
transparency, and tireless personal growth. We are looking for experienced
Software, CI/CD, and DevOps Engineers, as well as Tech Leads, to help us scale
our platform.

We look for engineers who want to have expansive product ownership, who will
engage with both high-level business objectives and the nitty-gritty technical
details required to achieve those objectives, and who care deeply about
building a product that lasts.

Our current tech includes Node.js, Angular, Python, Docker, AWS, Linux,
Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch. We care much more about general technical
ability and alignment with our mission than about experience with any of these
particular technologies.

Apply at
[https://www.redoxengine.com/careers](https://www.redoxengine.com/careers)

------
parsonsjobs
Parsons | Journeyman Dev, Senior SysAdmin | USA | REMOTE |
[https://www.parsons.com/](https://www.parsons.com/)

You MUST have an active DoD security clearance for these positions!

Both jobs are remote/work from home. The full team is remote, so you won't be
missing out on in-office conversations. Work weeks are 40 hours, and we
generally try to have people overlap 10am-4pm EST.

Journeyman Dev:

    
    
      - develop backend and endpoint applications for security compliance, risk scoring, authentication, etc.
      - strong in python, perl, ruby, or PHP
      - experience with a second language (others within that list, or C, Java, Clojure, etc.)
      - good Linux/Unix skills (command line, scripting, etc.)
      - recommended/beneficial experience: relational DBs, security, and networking
      - requires a DoD 8570 baseline certification: Security+ (can be obtained prior to your start date) or CISSP
    

Senior SysAdmin:

    
    
      - lead a small team of sysadmins, including delegating tasks
      - manage a multi-site enclave of virtualized Linux servers
      - maintain system security per DoD policy and best practices
      - knowledge of networking protocols, system hardening, and virtualized environments
      - experience with a configuration management tool (puppet, chef, ansible, etc.) and RHEL/CentOS (packaging, services, etc.)
      - requires DoD 8570 baseline certifications: either Security+ or CISSP, and Linux+ or RHSA
    

I don't have salary ranges for either position at the moment, but if I had to
throw out a ballpark figure I'd guess 90k for the dev position, and 115k for
the sysadmin position. But again, those are guesses on my part.

Please email parsonsremote@gmail.com to get in touch.

------
sztanko
Revolut | Data Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

Revolut is a global money app, your digital banking alternative. Instant
spending analytics, free money transfers, fee-free travel, crypto and other
products. In two years, we’ve grown to over 350 people and we’re adding around
30 new additions each month. To put it bluntly, our culture is about getting
shit done and owning what you do.

Currently, we are looking for Data Engineers in two functions: Core
Infrastructure and Algorithms & ML

WHAT YOU’LL BE DOING \- Enforcing consistent quality by incorporating tests
and performing code reviews with data scientists and data engineers

\- Exploring and experiment new tools, libraries, and technologies to improve
our solutions

\- Taking ownership of certain parts of the automation and abstraction
framework dealing recurring ETL tasks, ensuring monitoring, reliability and
scaling up of data both in volumes and variety.

\- Creating and maintaining a company-wide repository of metadata and related
artifacts

\- Collaborating with product owners, engineers, and data scientists to
implement a seamless data platform

\- Helping out data scientists with data pipelines to ensure they have the
best quality data available on time in the place they need

Tech Stack

\- Primarily Python, SQL, Unix/bash scripting, but also some Javascript, Java
and even Go.

\- Cloud: GCP

\- SQL: Exasol, PostgreSQL, MySQL, BigQuery

\- Orchestration: Docker, K8s, Ansible/Puppet

Please apply here:
[https://revolut.workable.com/jobs/735131](https://revolut.workable.com/jobs/735131)

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Lead Data Scientist, Data Engineer | SF | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE (US-based only)

At Windfall, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications. We work with hundreds
of non-profit organizations across the US to help them better understand and
engage their donors. We also work with for-profit companies in a wide array of
industries (finance, travel, hospitality & gaming, luxury goods, etc) to help
them better understand their clientele and targeting affluent households for
net-new acquisition.

Our team is super small and every new hire will have the ability to make a
huge impact!

We're looking for:

* An experienced data scientist to lead our team in developing our predictive models. Data and data science is core to our business, so this role will be incredibly influential in the success of the company.

* A sharp backend/data engineer to help build our data pipeline and other infrastructure.

Roles are onsite in SF, or remote for the right candidate with prior remote
work experience.

If you're interested in hearing more, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

------
bpierre
Aragon | UI Developer | Remote, full-time |
[https://aragon.one/](https://aragon.one/)

Aragon is everything you need to run organizations (companies, NGOs,
foundations, open source projects…) on the Ethereum blockchain. It implements
features like a cap table, token transfers, voting, roles, fundraising and
accounting. Aragon organizations are easily customizable, and they are also
extensible by installing third party modules.

We are looking for exceptional UI developers to work with us on Aragon, Aragon
Labs, and the Aragon apps. Apart from being experts at building interfaces,
our ideal candidates are also decentralization advocates.

Our current set of technologies includes React (web and Native), styled-
components, RxJS and web3.js.

Working at Aragon:
[https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/](https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/)

Apply here:
[https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/openings/frontend/](https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/openings/frontend/)

------
chouquettesalad
Igneous Systems | Seattle | Startup | ONSITE

-Software Engineers- Working across the stack in Golang for our data storage and protection platform, plus Kubernetes and Docker.

-Product Manager- You’ll drive a highly successful launch, help evolve our product offering, own our direction around pricing, packaging, partnerships, and help define overall GTM strategy for cloud services.

-Technical Marketing Engineer- Own the development of our Technical Marketing and Solution Documentation.

To read the full job descriptions and to apply: [https://www.igneous.io/job-
openings](https://www.igneous.io/job-openings)

Questions about our culture? Well for one, we are Golang obsessed! Check out a
Golang riddle challenge we just launched:

[https://inside.igneous.io/can-you-solve-this-golang-
riddle](https://inside.igneous.io/can-you-solve-this-golang-riddle)

Questions about our interview process? Check out our blog post here:

[https://inside.igneous.io/igneous-interview-
process](https://inside.igneous.io/igneous-interview-process)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
robnagler
RadiaSoft | Research Software Engineer | Boulder, CO | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[http://rsl.link/rse](http://rsl.link/rse)

RadiaSoft is an open-source software company dedicated to improving scientific
workflows through our state-of-the-art Science-as-a-Service platform, Sirepo.
We are seeking a Research Software Engineer for our Boulder, Colorado office.
Our small software team develops innovative solutions using modern
technologies for legacy physics codes. Programmers also assist our physicists
to optimize codes for HPC, to improve computational science workflows, to
support reproducible research, and to present our innovative results to the
scientific community at conferences and in publications.

Desired skills and experience

The successful applicant will have a BS or higher in computer science or
physics or a closely related field, strong programming skills, and significant
experience with Javascript and/or Python. Other desirable skills and
experience include: parallel computing, CAD, and devops.

About the employer

RadiaSoft conducts contract R&D for academic, corporate and federal customers,
specializing in the use and development of parallel scientific software. We
have particular expertise in modeling relativistic charged particle beams,
intense radiation pulses, and the interaction of both with plasmas and
dielectric structures. We are developing open source browser-based interfaces
for cloud-based scientific computing.

RadiaSoft offers a challenging, team-oriented work environment, competitive
salaries and an excellent benefit package, including health insurance and a
401k with employer matching. Applicants must be authorized to work for any
employer in the United States. RadiaSoft is an equal opportunity employer.

------
mrmiasma
Charles River Analytics | Artificial Intelligence Scientists and Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.cra.com](https://www.cra.com)

Charles River Analytics is a research and development (R&D) company where you
can tackle challenging real-world problems using the latest techniques in
artificial intelligence and machine learning. As a part of a 100% employee-
owned small business of ~170 people, you will work collaboratively with other
scientists and engineers on a variety of US Government-funded projects.

At Charles River, we are teams of scientists and software engineers with
backgrounds in computer science, software engineering, cognitive science,
mathematics, etc. working on a variety of projects to craft software
prototypes of new research concepts. That new thing coming out of DARPA? Yep,
that's us.

We assemble in tightly-knit, project-oriented teams to understand the problem,
research approaches, design solutions, build software prototypes, and evaluate
the results. We connect with other researchers and get the opportunity to
publish papers and attend conferences. At Charles River Analytics, we foster
an environment where everyone is free to pursue their own research interests
and are supported by a community of bright, enthusiastic individuals to help
them thrive.

We have a variety of positions open from junior to senior level for software
engineers and scientists in fields such as machine learning, probabilistic
modeling, natural language processing, cybersecurity, simulation, training,
sensor processing, robotics, and unmanned systems.

Take a look at our open positions: [https://www.cra.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.cra.com/careers/job-listings)

------
pfranchise28
BHW | Austin, TX | Full-time | Web & Mobile App Developer | ONSITE Preferred |
2+ years experience strongly preferred

BHW ([https://thebhwgroup.com/](https://thebhwgroup.com/)) is a mobile and web
application development agency. We have been picked as one of the best places
to work in Austin the past 3 years by the Austin Business Journal.

We are looking to add some new developers to our team. Our ideal candidates
will have 2+ years of development experience and be experienced with some or
many of the following technologies/languages: Javascript, React, React Native,
GoLang, C#, & PostgreSQL.

BHW is an absolutely fantastic place to work and we have some very cool
projects currently underway. To apply, please visit this page and send us your
resume: [https://thebhwgroup.com/careers](https://thebhwgroup.com/careers)

Please share with others who might be a good fit. I am happy to answer any
questions about the company or the available positions.

Quick stats:

-40 hour work week

-Very flexible hours

-Quiet office environment

-Paid lunches

-Motorized standing desks

-Healthy and growing company

------
Cpasahow
Ceros| Location: Remote| Team: Product Team |Position: Full time Company
overview: The Ceros platform empowers designers and marketers to create and
publish beautiful, interactive content experiences without the need for
developers. As a developer, your typical day-to-day involves: writing
maintainable code (probably goes without saying), having your day ruined by
functional QA testers who find every bug you write, carrying out and being on
the receiving end of intense code review sessions from your peers who hold
your work (and their own) at the highest of standards, agonizing over the user
experience until even a trained monkey could use the product, collaborating
with and mentoring your peers on security best practices, and finally,
deploying your code to production and seeing the customer create something
amazing and beautiful with it. How to apply:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/1143553](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/1143553)
JS & PHP

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
cojo
Drivetime | Principal Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.drivetime.fm/careers/](https://www.drivetime.fm/careers/)

Drivetime is building an interactive entertainment platform using voice
recognition technology to improve the daily commute for over 110M drivers in
the US alone. We just closed a series seed funding round, and are getting
ready for our beta & subsequent launch. We offer a competitive salary & equity
mix (with some flexibility to your preferences) along with health / vision /
dental. We're a small team with a lot of opportunity for impact, and we're
looking to bring a couple more key contributors on board to help make
commuting enjoyable rather than miserable.

Our tech stack is primarily React Native, Kotlin, and PostgreSQL.

If you're interested, you can:

Apply at
[https://www.drivetime.fm/careers/](https://www.drivetime.fm/careers/)

Email jobs@drivetime.fm and / or contact me (CTO) directly at
cory@drivetime.fm

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | Devops | London | Onsite | VISA

Calipsa is building a Deep Learning platform for video monitoring and
analysis.

We are a small team of 8 (7 different nationalities!) and comprised of
academics from Cambridge, Imperial and UCL.

Our investors have backed the likes of Facebook, Spotify, Deepmind,
Transferwise among many others.

Culture

    
    
      Fast paced - we like people who take ownership and have the get-it-done mindset 
      No bureaucracy - you pick your working hours, unlimited holidays, etc.
      Innovative - always challenge the status quo
      Collaboration and knowledge sharing - code reviews / regular talks
      Fun! We have regular team lunches/dinners/activities and always good lunchtime chat
    

Technologies

    
    
      Programming languages: Python
      ML platform: Tensorflow
      Cloud platforms: AWS, GCP
      Containers: Docker, Kubernetes
      Version control: git
    

Main Responsibilities

    
    
      Ensure reliability of Calipsa infrastructure
      Fulfill customer SLA’s (99.99% uptime)
      Ensure every request gets handled
    
    

Please send resume / github to rashid.khan@calipsa.io for details.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Philadelphia, PA| ONSITE| Full-time| Visa

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are currently hiring Developers.

C++ Developer: [https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

Implementation Developer: [https://grnh.se/2c8uwp1](https://grnh.se/2c8uwp1)

Execution Developer: [https://grnh.se/4dyvat1](https://grnh.se/4dyvat1)

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer:
[https://grnh.se/lu5pcr1](https://grnh.se/lu5pcr1)

Website: www.scm-lp.com

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-80k + Bonus

Gambit Research specialises in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams in real time. We
care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet.com, presents the odds offered by many of the
world's largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We're always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and fancy job titles don't
matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose their own tools, work
on projects they actually find interesting, and have totally flexible working
hours. The technologies our team typically works with includes: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We're currently recruiting for:

    
    
      - Python developers
      - Erlang developers
      - JavaScript (ReactJS) developers
      - Linux infrastructure engineers / SREs
     

Visit
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)
or send your CV over to careers@gambitresearch.com for more information.

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/) Who we are: We’re an ambitious
team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of the defining tech companies of
our generation by using technology to rebuild the process of selling a house
from the ground up in the UK. To us it seems crazy that people’s biggest asset
is also the least liquid. Our vision is to allow every UK home-owner to get a
fair offer on their house in minutes. We have previously founded GoCardless
and Songkick and are already on a faster growth trajectory than both and
backed by Europe’s leading VCs and entrepreneurs. Having done it before we
know what it takes to be successful. We’re looking for exceptional people,
excited by the prospect of building something that matters. We’re looking for:

* Senior Software Developer -[https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)

* Senior Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/1F4F50E119](https://nested.workable.com/j/1F4F50E119)

* Platform Engineer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A](https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A)

The stats: * Eng team = 25 * Total company size = 80 (April 2018) * Check out
our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series
A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

------
garthcodes
Freshly | Phoenix, Arizona | Full-time ONSITE | $125k + | Software Engineer |
[https://www.freshly.com/](https://www.freshly.com/)

At Freshly, our mission is to make our customers happy, healthy and more free
to pursue their passions. To get there, we need exceptionally talented,
bright, and driven people. This is your chance at being part of history and
future success. We are looking for a Lead Full Stack Web Developer to join our
rapidly growing engineering team at our downtown Phoenix office. This is a
hands on position for a seasoned Ruby on Rails developer with engineering
leadership experience. This role will have an integral part in shaping the
company’s future by architecting and leading development efforts for the
Freshly platform.

Our engineering team is responsible for building and maintaining the Freshly
platform. This includes our customer facing website, e-commerce system, cx
support tools and production facilities’ toolset. We are focused on building
smart solutions to complex business challenges, while delivering great user
experience. We work hand in hand with our product team and are highly data
driven. We emphasize building quality, well tested, highly scalable code that
doesn’t break.

Qualifications

\- You have 3+ years of rails

\- You have experience and understanding of the entire stack (front-end to
database)

\- You ideally have experience with React, ES6

Technologies we use: Rails / React / PostgreSQL / Heroku

[https://jobs.lever.co/freshly/419d10c5-d552-4864-bc35-c2584c...](https://jobs.lever.co/freshly/419d10c5-d552-4864-bc35-c2584c9b2b61)

you can contact me: [garth dot gaughan at freshly dot com]

------
schenxd
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Senior Data Engineer: AWS, Python, SQL [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Senior Front End Engineer: JavaScript, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
jeroensoeters
Instana | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-time |
Competitive salary + equity

Instana is the leading provider of Application Performance Management
solutions for containerized microservice applications, at Instana we apply
automation and artificial intelligence to deliver the visibility needed to
effectively manage the performance of today's dynamic applications across the
DevOps lifecycle.

At Instana, we have a myriad of complex and interesting projects to work on;
from our agent software that has ridiculous performance requirements, to our
big data processing pipeline that processes many terabytes per day, and from a
fully 3D rendered web UI, to state of the art machine learning algorithms for
detecting and predicting anomalies.

Tech: Java8, Project Reactor, Cassandra, ElasticSearch, ClickHouse, Kafka, C,
C++, Go, ES6, React, ThreeJS, AWS and much more.

Requirements: deep knowledge of the JVM, solid understanding of building
distributed systems. Preferred: experience building ingress systems, stream
processing

If you're interested please email me at jeroen.soeters@instana.com

------
lsantonidc
DataCamp | London or Leuven, Belgium | Full-time | Engineering Leads -
different profiles (Ruby on Rails, Vue, React, Node JS), Full-Stack Software
Engineers (Ruby on Rails & Vue.js)

We believe data fluency helps people succeed. That’s why we are democratizing
data science education by building the best platform to learn and teach data
skills. We create technology for personalized learning experiences and bring
the power of data fluency to millions of people around the world.

-Engineering Leads: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/917354](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/917354) -Full-Stack Software Engineers: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/897285](https://boards.greenhouse.io/datacamp/jobs/897285)

Check out our career page:
[https://www.datacamp.com/jobs](https://www.datacamp.com/jobs) or contact us
directly (careers@datacamp.com)

------
nicogier
Allianz | Data Science Platform Developer | Munich, Germany | Onsite 60k€ -
100k€

The Data Science Platform (DSP) empowers the Allianz group in developing,
deploying, and operating data driven products end to end. Our goal is to
reduce time from idea to delivery following the DevOps philosophy. The DSP
provides a scalable, fault-tolerant, self-service, integrated, security-
approved environment at a competitive price. We strive for continuous
improvement of our tool stack by evaluating, contributing to, and integrating
state of the art technologies. Our platform community fosters knowledge and
best practice sharing.

Responsibilities:

\- Develop new functionalities for the DSP

\- Evaluate new technologies in the field of cloud computing, distributed
computing, data engineering, and data science

\- Resolve incidents and change requests; support customers

Our platform is a diverse product. We are aiming for a cross functional team
consisting of T-shaped individuals. Please feel free to highlight your
strengths.

Technical Skills:

\- Operations (Linux / Unix, Infrastructure as code, Metrics and log
management, Virtualization, Networks)

\- Software Development (Proficiency in at least one programming language (Go,
Scala, Python, Elm, JavaScript etc.), Continuous integration, deployment, and
delivery)

\- Data Engineering (Databases, Distributed systems, Workflow orchestration
and automation)

\- Tools: Build infrastructure (Gitlab CI, Jenkins), Artifact repository
(Nexus), Version control (Gitlab), Deployment & configuration automation
(Ansible, Puppet)

\- Other Skills (DevOps mindset, Open source, Agile methodologies, Fluent
English)

Contact nico.gier@allianz.com

------
mfasoula
SignedBlock is hiring 3 Software Engineers Athens, GR/Remote

We are a company of academics and engineers offering specialised blockchain
technology solutions, based in Athens, Greece. Our team offers enterprise
consulting services, assisting corporations in the finance, supply-chain,
insurance, and energy sectors. At SignedBlock, we also conduct cryptocurrency
algorithmic trading research and develop trading strategies and algorithms in
a closed invite-only setting. We build capabilities at all levels, educating
management and technical personnel in understanding blockchain both at a
business and managerial level as well as at an in-depth technical level.

All our positions are full-time positions in either our local office in
Athens, Greece or remote. You can also combine the two and work some days
remotely and some locally. To apply, send us your CV and GitHub to
apply@signedblock.com.

SignedBlock is committed to Equal Employment Opportunity without regard to
race, nationality, gender, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity or
religion.

------
micah_chatt
Amazon Web Services (AWS) EKS | Systems Development Engineer | ONSITE (US
relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time Amazon Web Services is looking for
Systems Development Engineers (SysDE) and Software Development Engineers (SDE)
to join our growing Amazon Elastic Container Services for Kubernetes (EKS)
team. Amazon EKS is our managed Kubernetes service that makes it easy for
customers to use Kubernetes without needing to become experts in provisioning
and operating Kubernetes. EKS manages time-consuming administrative tasks like
setting up, operating, scaling and updating Kubernetes freeing customers up to
focus on their applications.

Please note that these are not entry level positions. Kubernetes and/or AWS
experience preferred.

Please feel free to reach out to the hiring manager for this position with any
questions, beswar@amazon.com

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/632063/systems-
development-e...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/632063/systems-development-
engineer-amazon-eks)

------
polco
Sensu | Frontend / backend engineer | Full Time | Tokyo or remote (in Europe
or Asia) |
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYIs0dO4GWI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYIs0dO4GWI)

SENSU is a tool for visual communication and content management that allows to
cover the whole creative process from bookmarking, collaboration, sharing and
management of content to publishing.

We are looking for passionate people who want to participate in a project with
cutting-edge technologies, building a revolutionary platform for creatives,
designers, influencers and photographers.

We are looking for experienced, highly motivated and very talented people to
help us build our platform. Our stack includes Typescript, React, Node.js,
Docker and various AWS services.

We do not care if you are shy or outspoken, we care about your innovative
ideas and problem solving skills. We are working in a small team which
includes other talented engineers, among the top of their field.

Our office is located in Omotesando, a very nice and trendy area in the heart
of Tokyo!

contact@sensu.one

~~~
seishun
Are you still only hiring people located in Tokyo?

~~~
polco
As much as possible, yes.

------
meshifyiot
Meshify | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Salary $80-140k |
[https://meshify.com](https://meshify.com) Meshify is on a mission to enable
companies to more easily create IOT products. Using our customizable hardware
and Carbon IOT Platform, companies can focus on solving a problem using
connected sensors, rather than spending time running servers, building data
pipelines, or designing user permission systems. We just launched our
rewritten platform entitled Carbon. It is a ground-up rewrite in Go, utilizing
Docker, Rancher, ScyllaDB, and PostgreSQL. The new front-end UI utilizes
Riotjs and Tachyons CSS. We're looking for:

    
    
       - Backend Engineers interested in Go: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159231 
       - Frontend Engineers: https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159277 
       - Full Stack Engineers (Go and Javascript): https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159278 
     

You can apply to any of the positions using the links above

------
jpalla
Minimax Labs | Full-stack Engineers, Interns | London, UK | ONSITE, INTERNS,
FULL-TIME, | [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses across
the world with a focus in the energy industry, creating value out of thin air
and a little cloud. To support rapid growth we seek strong full-stack
engineers and scientists who want have a real impact to join our elite team in
central London.

We’re looking for full time employees as well as summer interns to work on
several exciting new projects.

You should:

\- love working on challenging, complex problems and high performance
applications (Java 8, Spring-boot)

\- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React, Vue, etc.)

\- be able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

\- be experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g.
Java, C# or C++)

\- Be familiar with one scripting language (Python, bash, etc.)

Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a plus.

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior UI/UX Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK is hiring a Senior UI/UX Engineer who can build compelling front-end
interfaces for the web and implement an industry leading UX. As a dev team, we
work on highly creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end
technologies, and empower our developers to create innovative solutions and
explore/learn emerging tech. Candidates for this position must have a passion
for UI/UX and should be experienced in or adaptive to a variety of front-end
frameworks, especially React.

We are hiring for a full time role in our Boston, MA office, with considerable
work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com). For
added info on the position, see:
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/722321](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/722321)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
steakknife
TradeIt | NYC (SoHo), NY, USA | Experienced backend/API engineers | Full Time
| Onsite | $100-150K | [https://trade.it](https://trade.it)

We are a funded fintech startup that provides an API that allows our partners'
applications to integrate with brokers for stock trading, portfolio
management, account opening, automated trading, crypto (and more!). We are
currently signing new partners and brokers on a weekly basis and are expanding
internationally. Check out the broker linking and trading in the Yahoo Finance
apps (iOS/Android/web) to see TradeIt in action.

The API team is looking for engineers with strong backend/API experience,
preferably (but not necessarily) on a Java stack. Lots of interesting
architecture, concurrency, and performance challenges await.

Detailed job description here: [https://angel.co/tradeit/jobs/80530-software-
engineer-api-te...](https://angel.co/tradeit/jobs/80530-software-engineer-api-
team)

------
mwadhera
Skip (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Founding Engineer (Full-Stack
Javascript)

I'm Mike, CTO and co-founder @ Skip. Our team has helped re-imagine how a new
generation of people commute. First with Boosted (YC S12) and now with Skip
(YC W18) a shared network of personal electric scooters.

We're a tight knit group of hardware and software hackers from places like
Stanford, MIT, University of California, Apple, Nest and Eero.

We've raised $6MM from Y Combinator, Initialized Capital, A Capital and
SVAngel.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/17/skip-
scooters/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/17/skip-scooters/)

We’re looking for generalists interested in working on a wide variety of
problems.

A little about our stack: Javascript/node.js, Google Cloud, Firestore, React
JS - all realtime, push communication.

This is a special opportunity to join us as a founding engineer: helping shape
our APIs, scaling our platform and setting the engineering culture.

If any of that sounds like fun drop me an email to learn more:
mike+hn@skipscooters.com

~~~
PascLeRasc
Any chance you're also hiring hardware engineers?

------
megido
Booking.com | Full-time | On-Site | Visa Sponsorship | Amsterdam, Tel-Aviv

\- Software Engineer (Amsterdam) -
[https://grnh.se/f357d7071](https://grnh.se/f357d7071)

\- Software Engineer (Tel-Aviv) -
[https://grnh.se/8689dcf21](https://grnh.se/8689dcf21)

\- Software Engineer, Payments (Amsterdam) -
[https://grnh.se/1bc02cdc1](https://grnh.se/1bc02cdc1)

\- Manager of Software Development (Amsterdam) -
[https://grnh.se/a66ab4021](https://grnh.se/a66ab4021)

\- Manager of Software Development (Tel-Aviv) -
[https://grnh.se/e8b8097f1](https://grnh.se/e8b8097f1)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Amsterdam) -
[https://grnh.se/1181ef991](https://grnh.se/1181ef991)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Payments (Amsterdam) -
[https://grnh.se/44d0a5421](https://grnh.se/44d0a5421)

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Software Engineer, Product Manager | Remote
/ NY / FL | Full Time

Springshare is a small, but well established, SaaS provider to libraries
(academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12 schools). Check us out
at [https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com). We’ve been around since
2007. Our target market is small so we’ll never go public and we won’t promise
you equity worth millions on paper. Come and help us grow – slow but steady.
In return we offer a great and supportive small team environment where your
work will definitely have a big impact, competitive salary and full benefits,
a steady job, and that great feeling that your work matters because it is
improving the worlds’ libraries and schools (we are international, with client
institutions in 80 countries).

We’re looking for a full stack intermediate/senior software engineer. Our tech
stack is LNMP and Angular so you must have 5+ years of professional experience
with current knowledge of PHP or Angular, or both. Experience in OOP/MVC
concepts is a must, too.

We’re also looking for a product manager with 3+ years of PM experience, to
manage one or two products with each product having 2-3 developers working on
it. PM is not purely technical position but working knowledge of concepts of
web technologies is required. We’re agile/scrum shop.

You must be comfortable – and highly productive – working remotely. We do have
an office in NYC but everyone else works remotely. We’d prefer if you live in
one of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If you’re international, the
working hours must overlap significantly with US working hours.

Send us your resume at jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally (I’m the
founder/owner) at slaven@

------
jdrosenthal
SiteSpect | Various Web Developer and Web Optimization roles | Boston | ONSITE
| [https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
Currently, we are handling ~10,000,000,000 visits a month.

We're looking for full-stack, front end, and optimization specialists to build
out our (angular) control panel, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

If you are interested, please look at the positions and apply at:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FHfTjwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FHfTjwi)

------
wroman
Senior Engineer | Chicago, IL | On-Site | Full-Time

Frontend Lead Engineer | Austin, TX | On-Site | Full-Time

BitBridge is the first exchange platform to provide the performance, security,
and compliance required by professional traders and institutional investors.
The team hails from the HFT world and is fed up with the state of blockchain
exchanges. BitBridge can match consistently at hundreds of thousands of orders
per second, enabling market makers to provide meaningful liquidity
simultaneously across many products. We take performance, reliability, and
security seriously and now we're building a real crypto exchange platform to
fintech standards. Join us.

Senior Engineer: [http://jobs.bitbridge.hk/p/8ce4d73b940f-senior-
engineer](http://jobs.bitbridge.hk/p/8ce4d73b940f-senior-engineer)

Frontend Lead Engineer: [http://jobs.bitbridge.hk/p/5a601728bdd3-lead-
engineer-fronte...](http://jobs.bitbridge.hk/p/5a601728bdd3-lead-engineer-
frontend)

------
CHRONEXT
CHRONEXT | Cologne | Junior to Senior Software Engineers - Developer (PHP) |
Start-up with all kinds of goodies | Full-Time | ONSITE |German & English |
[https://www.chronext.de/karriere](https://www.chronext.de/karriere)

What We Do: CHRONEXT (www.chronext.com) is the online platform for luxury
watches. It is our vision to define the market of luxury watches through a
first class service. From buying to routine maintenance and restoration of the
finest watches, all the way to finding absolute rarities by our watchhunters,
our customers will find anything of their hearts’ desire.

Tech Stack: PHP 7.2, Symfony 4, Vue.js, CI / CD, TDD, AWS-Stack etc.

Our team: Our Devs describe our tech-culture as follows: international, fun,
agility, fail fast to innovate faster, collaboration, know-how, dev academy
sessions, dev wiki, conferences, meetups and many more. Only with this mindset
we can achieve the -NEXT in our brandname CHRONEXT.

If you want to know more, please drop an email:
christin.haierhoff@chronext.com

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Senior Software Engineers (Web, iOS, Android, Backend, Data),
Software Security Engineers, Lead Data Scientist | New York, NY | Full-time |
On-site Stash Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. We are an investing platform that makes it
easy for anyone to start with as little as $5. Through empowering our users
with education and guidance, we help investors learn the basics so they can do
it themselves. At Stash, we are working toward a future where investors are as
diverse as our world and want to build financial service systems that work for
everyone - not just the wealthy.

We have over 2 million users, raised our Series D in February bringing our
total funding raised to $116.3M, and are a 2017 & 2018 Webby Award Winner.

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK & India | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Backend Engineer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-engineer/)

Senior Mobile Product Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Senior Product Designer | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-designer/)

Backend Developer | Noida, India | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-
noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-noida/)

------
alibad
Qualtrics | Senior Front End Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer | Seattle,
WA, [https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/](https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/)

We help customers identify experience gaps and take action to close them. An
experience gap is the difference between the expected and actual user
experience.

We are working on very interesting problems, from a product and technical
standpoint. You are guaranteed to feel your impact on customers.

Here are the role descriptions we are currently looking for:

Senior Front End Engineer - Digital Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1137062#.WvIW1NM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1137062#.WvIW1NMvyCR)

Senior Software Engineer - Digital Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1136904#.WvIWytM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1136904#.WvIWytMvyCR)

------
cboutiette
Shell TechWorks | Full-stack Software Architect | Onsite - Cambridge,
Massachusetts | Full-Time | [http://bit.ly/stw-video](http://bit.ly/stw-video)
Technologies: React/NodeJS | C# | .NET Core 2.0 | Python/R | Cloud/AWS/Azure |
Web API | GraphQL | Git

Methodologies: Domain Driven Design (DDD) | Design Thinking | BDD/TDD/Unit
Testing | CI/CD | Agile

Architectures: Microservices | Serverless

Shell TechWorks is a special innovation shop established by Shell in
Cambridge, MA to deliver near term value by solving major challenges in the
energy industry. This requires both effort in exploring new alternative energy
business models (like in our Connected Energy group) involving solar and
battery backup systems and deep diving into traditional Oil & Gas knowledge to
revolutionize how this century-old industry functions in a lower-carbon
future.

Apply - [http://bit.ly/stw-architect](http://bit.ly/stw-architect)

Contact - Robert.Madore@shell.com

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Senior Fullstack Engineer
| ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $90 - $160k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)
Alpha enables management teams to make data-driven decisions about products,
users, and new markets. We believe the best path there involves more shots on
goal – by vastly accelerating our clients’ abilities to learn we can help them
build better products faster. We’re looking for talented full-stack engineers
who appreciate simple, effective architecture and rapid experimentation.
Lately we've been increasing our efforts in NLP and machine learning, so
experience there is a plus. We're also ramping up our Vue.js adoption with
nuxt.js in the coming months.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - Redis - Vue.js - AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733198](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733198)

------
taleodor
Wysdom.AI | Senior and Intermediate Java Developers, UI/Mobile Developer |
Richmond Hill, ON, Canada | Onsite | Full-Time

We provide enterprise-level AI-based customer care solutions, including
search, chat-bot and other components.

We're hiring 3 Java Developers of different levels (Senior or Intermediate)
and 1 UI/Mobile Developer.

Position descriptions can be found here:

[https://wysdom-ai.breezy.hr/p/5e1e6dd337f9-senior-java-
devel...](https://wysdom-ai.breezy.hr/p/5e1e6dd337f9-senior-java-developer)

[https://wysdom-ai.breezy.hr/p/e15968a985bd-intermediate-
java...](https://wysdom-ai.breezy.hr/p/e15968a985bd-intermediate-java-
developer)

[https://wysdom-ai.breezy.hr/p/d7becb443ff7-front-end-and-
mob...](https://wysdom-ai.breezy.hr/p/d7becb443ff7-front-end-and-mobile-
developer)

All these people will work in my organization, if you have specific or
personal question for me, email me to pavel at wysdom ai.

------
jancurn
Apify | Full-stack software engineer | Onsite - Prague, Czech Republic | Full-
time

Apify is a web scraping and automation platform that enables people to turn
any website into an API. In the fall of 2015, we participated in the Y
Combinator Fellowship in Mountain View, CA, where we publicly launched our
service. Now we are 15 people and we are looking for a senior software
engineer to join our team. We build a serverless computing platform with
features like no other, build advanced HTTP proxy infrastructure, handle
large-scale network and computing operations, publish open-source projects
([https://github.com/apifytech](https://github.com/apifytech)) and have fun
while doing that.

URL: [https://www.apify.com](https://www.apify.com)

Technologies: Node.js, AWS (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, SQS, ECS, ...), Docker,
Meteor.js, React, Linux, ...

More info: [https://www.apify.com/jobs](https://www.apify.com/jobs)

Contact: jobs@apify.com

~~~
jancurn
I forgot to add, we're also looking for junior web developers

------
GengoRecruit
Gengo | ONSITE (Tokyo/Manila) | Full-Time |
[https://gengo.com/](https://gengo.com/)

We're hiring for 4 Tokyo and 1 Manila positions to expand our team! Apply here
now: [http://careers.gengo.com/](http://careers.gengo.com/)

We Gengons are located in offices around the globe including Tokyo, San Mateo,
London, and Manila, functioning as one-team through "wormholes" \- our always-
on video portals. Join our ambitious team of talented individuals in solving a
real global problem - making it easier for the world to communicate freely.

[Company Details]

Tokyo and Silicon Valley-based company focused on crowdsourced translation
platform development with over 21,000 translators across 140 countries. Our
investors include Recruit, Intel Capital, Atomico, and NTT DoCoMo. We serve a
diverse portfolio of customers, including TripAdvisor, New York Times, Alibaba
and Rakuten.

[Available Positions]

1\. Senior Web Developer | Tokyo/Manila

2\. Operations Analyst | Tokyo

3\. Product Manager | Tokyo

4\. Digital Marketer | Tokyo

------
latentine
Latentine (Machine Learning / Data Science) | BERLIN or Commute (Europe Based)
| Full-time contract (or freelance) | Back-End Engineer

WHAT WE DO: Building leading edge machine learning and data science
applications -- focused on transferring theoretical research into industry,
current focus in healthcare.

LOOKING FOR: We are currently looking primarily for back-end engineers.
Ideally you are proficient in handling relational databases and have a good
understanding of NOSQL databases as well as a basic understanding of
distributed filesystems for large data applications. In terms of languages,
industry standards such as Java, Scala, or NodeJS are our go tos. Importantly,
we value the mindset of a functional programmer, looking to find the right
amount of abstraction to a problem.

Should you not have direct experience in these fields but would like to be
considered nonetheless, contact us. If you are a talented and ambitious
learner, we will not shy away from the task of filling the gaps in your
knowledge.

DETAILS: Apply at contact@latentine.com

~~~
arctangos
disclaimer: I work here as a programmer and it's a small company.

This is an excellent group of people to work with. The people are thoughtful,
considerate, intelligent, and just generally nice to be around. I'm regularly
challenged with intellectually interesting problems and expect that to
continue.

------
alexjiao
Wego | DevOps Engineer | Singapore | Full-time | ONSITE, relocation available
| VISA support

Wego is the leading travel metasearch engine in the Asia Pacific and Middle
East regions.

We are looking for a DevOps engineer who aspires to build a world-class
infrastructure. As a member of the team, you will be exposed to all production
services and infrastructure. This allows you to be a major multiplier on
Wego’s product velocity. Our goal is to create a culture of service ownership
and automate processes to increase safety and productivity.

\- Multi-region deployments as well as multi-datacenter replication

\- Intelligent deployment pipelines with automated canary analysis and
rollbacks

\- Uncover systemic weaknesses in our distributed systems via Chaos
Engineering

\- Move our microservices to a container-based infrastructure using Kubernetes

\- Build developer tools to increase engineering productivity and open-source
them

Tech stack:

\- CI/CD: Ansible, Jenkins, Spinnaker

\- HashiCorp ecosystem: Packer, Terraform

\- Application layer: Java, Ruby, Lua, Python, Kong (Nginx)

\- Distributed systems: Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka, Zookeeper

\- Infrastructure: Linux, AWS, GCP

If this sounds like fun, please send your résumé to alex at wego.com.

------
carnesik
DNSFilter - Washington, D.C. - Remote OK, but in person preferred

DNSFilter is looking to hire a talented and competitive Inside Sales
Representative. This is a full time position with a base salary, plus
commission. We are open to remote candidates. However, ideally, we are looking
to find someone who is able to work out of our Washington, D.C. office.

What does an Inside Sales Representative do?

An inside sales rep will play a fundamental role in achieving our ambitious
customer acquisition and revenue growth objectives. You must be comfortable
making dozens of calls per day, working with channel partners, generating
interest, qualifying prospects and closing sales.

Responsibilities * Source new sales opportunities through inbound lead follow-
up and outbound cold calls and emails * Understand customer needs and
requirements * Route qualified opportunities to the appropriate sales
executives for further development and closure * Close sales and achieve
quarterly quotas * Research accounts, identify key players and generate
interest * Maintain and expand your database of prospects * Team with channel
partners to build pipeline and close deals * Perform effective online demos to
prospects

Requirements * Proven inside sales experience preferable (even if only 1-2
years) * Track record of over-achieving quota * Strong phone presence and
experience dialing dozens of calls per day * Proficient with corporate
productivity and web presentation tools * Experience working with CRM systems
(we use Pipedrive) * Excellent verbal and written communications skills *
Strong listening and presentation skills * Ability to multi-task, prioritize,
and manage time effectively * BA/BS degree or equivalent

Candidate will be provided with all the appropriate tools in order to complete
their job, including but not limited to telephony equipment and computer.

------
DMEA
Defense MicroElectronics Activity (DMEA) | Electronics Engineer, Embedded
Hardware Engineer, Embedded Software Engineer | Full-time | Sacramento, CA |
Onsite | $70 - $120k Who: A Department of Defense (DoD) field activity that
has been operating since 1997. Small and engineer-centric: ~200 employees of
which ~180 are engineer/scientist.

What: Provide solutions to other US Government agencies and allies. Some tasks
are engineering brand-new products and some tasks are re-engineering devices
to keep legacy systems running. We do not compete with private industry but
regularly work side-by-side with industry to get stuff done. We also have the
only semiconductor foundry (90nm) still operational within the federal
government.

Why: US Government agencies sometimes want products built that are so
technologically risky or low-volume that private industry does not want to do
them. Wes step in to fill the gap.

Where: Sacramento, CA -- California's fourth largest metro area. Home to two
major state universities (CSU-Sacramento and UC-Davis). The farm-to-fork (and
regular) capital of California.

Benefits: We are federal employees and receive federal benefits (google "opm
benefits" for more info). Time off starts at 36 days/year (13 vacation + 13
sick + 10 federal holidays) and grows to 49 days/year over time (26 + 13 +
10). We have flexible schedules and most of us work a "9-to-5.” Hiring is for
GS-11/12/13 engineers (google “gs pay scale 2018” and look at the Sacramento
locality).

==Interview==

Must be a US citizen. Must be able to achieve and maintain a security
clearance.

2 x Phone call [1 hr] >> Onsite w/team [full day]

==Apply==

hn@dmea.osd.mil with questions or info on how to apply (please DO NOT contact
if you are a recruiter)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource AdGear is a digital
advertising technology company providing platforms and services for digital
media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and media agencies. We
operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our customers to innovate
with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
skiller3
Sandbox Banking (YC W17) | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://sandboxbanking.com](https://sandboxbanking.com)

Sandbox provides a universal adapter for banks. It helps institutions quickly
and securely integrate new software from vendors and fintech startups. We're
backed by Y Combinator, have real customers, and possess enviable runway.

Our team is looking for a senior software engineer to help expand our core
platform and ensure the success of new client deployments. Applicants should
want the opportunity to play a critical role in building an early stage
product, enjoy working directly with customers, and be excited about financial
technology.

Our stack is comprised of Python, Django, Postgres, an assortment of AWS
services, and Vue.js.

Please see [https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/) to
learn more.

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Denver, Colorado, USA or Remote | Full-time | Senior Front-end,
Senior Full-stack, Senior QA

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, GraphQL, gRPC, MySQL, AWS

RemoteLock™, a LockState company, is headquartered in Denver, Colorado and
provides a cloud-enabled platform for smart locks allowing users to manage any
type of internet-enabled lock from a single centralized dashboard.

RemoteLock™ attracts and retains only top-notch employees – we recruit for
high talent, low egos. We offer a competitive compensation package including
salary, equity, bonus, medical/dental/vision, 401(k), PTO/Flextime, quarterly
celebration events, stocked kitchen, dog friendly office, RTD EcoPass & remote
work options. We recently relocated to a trendy new office warehouse at the
Evans Light Rail station in Denver and closed $5.8MM in a Series A funding
round this past May.

[https://www.remotelock.com/careers](https://www.remotelock.com/careers)

If interested, please email techjobs@lockstate.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
       * Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
       * Data Platform Engineer (London)
       * Junior Data Analyst (London)
       * Senior Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
       * Senior Security Engineer (London)
       * Infrastructure Engineer, non-senior and senior (London)
       * (Senior) Mobile Developer (London, LA)
       * Senior Backend Engineer, Erlang/C++/Python (London)
       * Software Engineer (London, LA)
    
     If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see our jobs at https://smarkets.com/careers/ .

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
ardell
Shiplify | Full Stack Developer | Atlanta, GA; Summit County, CO; REMOTE (US
timezones) | FULL-TIME | [https://shiplify.com](https://shiplify.com)

Shiplify helps shipping carriers to charge their customers correctly. We're
bringing valuable data analytics to an industry that has been slow to adopt
it, and we've seen significant opportunities to contribute to our customers'
bottom line as a result.

Tech stack:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Rspec (testing is important to us)

\- React

\- Postgres+PostGIS

\- ElasticSearch

\- scikit-learn

\- Heroku

\- AWS

Our culture:

\- based in Atlanta, GA (Westside)

\- one engineer on-site

\- another engineer remote in Summit County, CO (in the mountains, near
Breckenridge)

\- ego-free and results-driven workplace

\- we use Slack constantly to text- and video-chat

\- we use Pivotal Tracker to plan upcoming work

We're looking for full-stack engineer #3 (~70% back-end, 30% front-end) to
help build new products and support existing ones. We'd love to hear about
your work and personal projects (passion projects go a long way), and your
passion for crafting (or learning to craft) high-quality code.

Ready to apply? Have a peer, mentor, or past employer vouch for you via email
to engineering at shiplify.com.

That’s right, it shouldn’t come from you. ;-)

------
mxxx
Mentorloop | JS developer | Full Time | On-site in Melbourne Australia |
80-110K AUD + equity

Mentorloop is a Melbourne-based start-up making mentoring relationships easier
to start, run and participate in. At a high-growth stage, we’re seeking an
experienced developer to work closely with our small and dedicated team to
take Mentorloop to the next level.

Our SaaS product is full-stack JS, so we're looking for a talented developer
to help bolster our small team. The ideal candidate would be comfortable
working with Node as well as the front end, but if you're an excellent dev
that specialises in one over the other we'd love to talk to you too!

Our tech stack includes Node, React, RxJS, MongoDB and AWS. If any of this
appeals to you, reach out and get in touch.

Details here [https://mentorloop.com/job-full-stack-
developer/](https://mentorloop.com/job-full-stack-developer/)

Salary is commensurate with experience, we're happy to negotiate to get the
right person for the role.

------
crabasa
Costco Travel | Full-Stack Engineer | FULL-TIME | Issaquah, WA | ONSITE

Costco Travel is looking for a creative, full-stack developer to be a critical
member on the development of current and upcoming projects and enhancements to
its ecommerce portal. This will include both internal and online applications
and will involve the development enhancement and maintenance of reservation
software and creation of vendor specific connections via web services for
product availability, pricing and reservations.

Our team values:

    
    
      - Communication & empathy
      - Spending time together away from work
      - Providing a family friendly environment
      - Work/life balance
    
    

Preferred Stack: Java, MS-SQL, T-S

Nice to Haves: Experience in the travel industry

Benefits:

    
    
      - Free Costco memberships
      - Travel discounts
      - Medical/dental coverage
      - 401(k)
    

Learn more via Fizbuz: [https://www.fizbuz.com/companies/costco-
travel](https://www.fizbuz.com/companies/costco-travel)

------
vkeenan
Taxnexus | Front-End Developer (Angular Material) | Berkeley, CA | Bay Area
Candidates Only | Two Month Project $10K+ | INTERNS may apply

Taxnexus is the Turbo Tax for Cannabis. We have an API ready to go
([https://developer.taxnexus.net](https://developer.taxnexus.net)), now we
need an Angular Material guy (or gal) to help us start building a simple,
delightful front-end.

Our back-end is as solid as a rock, based on Salesforce. Taxnexus API wraps
all the Salesforce ugliness in a beautiful OpenAPI wrapper. We've used
swaggergen to make PHP and TypeScript/Angular interfaces to Taxnexus API, and
it works!

The job is to be the primary developer for a cannabis taxpayer app for using
Taxnexus API and Angular Material v6. After we get the basic UI and non-
blocking I/O model working, then it is on to PWAs.

Please send email to me directly, Vernon Keenan, CEO of Taxnexus,
vern@taxnexus.net, [https://taxnexus.net](https://taxnexus.net)

------
talonx
Agilitix.ai | Hyderabad, India | Full Time | Senior Frontend Developer

At agilitix.ai we are building an Artificial Intelligence (AI) analytics
platform that radically simplifies how businesses get actionable insights from
vast amounts of data that enable businesses and their staff drive dramatic
improvements in customer experience and operational efficiency. The ML
algorithms learn patterns and behavior of various metrics in real-time which
powers an insight engine, that not only identifies critical incidents that
really matter and their root cause, but also predict incidents before they
happen. These capabilities perfectly complement rich visualization and
powerful querying capabilities over big data.

We need smart and creative web-developers to join our team to create the
experience that will enable our vision.

More details here -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133235943/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/133235943/)

------
ThousandEyes
ThousandEyes | Senior/Principal Frontend Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

At ThousandEyes, we use cutting-edge technologies and innovative techniques to
study and visualize networks on a global scale. ThousandEyes engineers are
focused on continuous improvement -- of our product, our codebase, our
knowledge, and our skills. We believe in innovation, simplicity, and elegance.
We work in small, cross-functional teams where everyone has a voice.

Engineering at ThousandEyes:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9a_c8yJyzc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9a_c8yJyzc)

How we got started: [http://www.businessinsider.com/how-thousandeyes-grew-up-
from...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-thousandeyes-grew-up-from-
discarded-computers-2016-11)

Our open roles:
[https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers/engineering](https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers/engineering)

------
kvz
Transloadit.com | Digital Marketing & Sales INTERN | REMOTE

Transloadit is a cloud encoder for images, video, and other content that needs
marshalling around the internet. I’m not fond of labels, but B2B & SaaS seem
to apply!

We’re looking for interns to help with our content, marketing strategy, run
ads and sales. Currently thinking we’d like both a marketing and a sales
intern to work in conjunction. We’re light on management and expect every team
member to take the lead. We work remote and use Slack and GitHub to
communicate & plan.

Since our service is by developers & for developers it’s important that you
have affinity with that space, but I guess asking on Hacker News already gives
us a good subset :)

This vacancy is not up on
[https://transloadit.com/jobs](https://transloadit.com/jobs) yet, but that
page does explain a lot about our culture and vision.

Feel free to shoot an email with your resume and three sentences about why
you’re a good fit to kvz@transloadit.com

------
angiey24
Care3 | Los Angeles, CA | Fullstack Engineer && Sr Fullstack Engineer | Full-
time, Onsite | care3.co/careers.php

Care3 started with the realization that the most vulnerable members of our
society including seniors, people of color, and the disabled do not have equal
access to healthcare and receive inadequate quality of care in their homes and
communities. Care3 is built to fix these unacceptable and unnecessary
disparities.

We’ve created a platform for collaboration that allows caregivers and care
teams to coordinate care for the patient. We’re looking to grow our
engineering team to continue building out our mission!

Care3 is looking for talented people who are okay with not knowing how to
solve a problem and figure it out anyways. We provide the environment to allow
you to learn and make mistakes, learn from each team member, and for you take
ownership of our stack. The impact of your contributions will be immediate and
we’re excited to speak with you.

Apply by sending your resume to careers@care3.co, thanks!

------
d_burfoot
Ozora Research | Engineers, Linguists | Berkeley, CA | Part-Time | Onsite |
Equity

My company, Ozora Research, is developing a next-generation suite of Natural
Language Processing tools centered around sentence parsing. We spend our time
thinking deeply about the structure of language and then building statistical
models that capture the structure. The requirements are: a good background in
mathematics and statistics, and a deep interest in language and linguistics.
Programming skill is a big plus, but not an absolute requirement.

I believe we are poised to make a huge dent in the world of NLP and
linguistics. The field of automated parsing has been bogged down for the last
20 years because of its dependence on labelled training data (e.g the Penn
Treebank). In my research I've discovered a way to circumvent that limitation,
by building and evaluating sentence parsers using only a large amount of raw
text data. I've spent the last couple of years validating the approach, and
now that I'm confident it works, I'm looking to build up a team.

I have a nontraditional, minimalist and cockroachy business plan that won't
appeal to everyone, but I can promise you that if I get rich you will also. I
can also guarantee that you will get a ton of great experience that you would
be tough to get at a big company. I want to especially encourage the following
types of people to reach out:

\- Recent grads in language-related fields who want to break into the software
engineering industry

\- People who have had some success in mainstream software engineering
careers, but are looking to try something new

\- People who want are thinking about going to graduate school in CS/ML/AI/NLP
and want some experience doing research in that area

I'm happy to talk more about the specifics in person. Email me at daniel dot
burfoot at gmail.

------
val123
GlobalEagle | Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite/Remote |
[http://www.globaleagle.com/about/careers](http://www.globaleagle.com/about/careers)

Global Eagle is a satellite-based provider of connectivity and media for
mobility markets across air, land, and sea.

We are looking for Python and Java Developers, DevOps Engineers.

------
alexbecker
Coalition | SRE, Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible. We've raised $10m recently.

We are looking to expand our 11-person engineering team. These roles come with
significant amounts of responsibility and autonomy. The data science role in
particular is quite broad: areas of focus include expanding on our novel
computational statistical tools for risk-assessment and optimizing our overall
insurance portfolio.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built with Flask running on Python
3.6, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always open to new
technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
Teryn_Roberts
Passport | Charlotte (HQ) | Onsite |
[https://passportinc.com/](https://passportinc.com/)

Passport transforms the way cities manage their operations. The fintech
company’s mobile-first platform has been adopted by more than 450 cities,
universities, and private operators around the world in cities including
Chicago, Toronto, London, and Miami, across more than 5,000 locations.
Passport’s product lines – parking, transit and tolling payments, parking
enforcement, and permit management – enable organizations in the public and
private sectors to streamline their operations, enhance customer service, and
make data-driven decisions. Consistently recognized as one of the fastest
growing companies and Best Places to Work in Charlotte, North Carolina,
Passport has an ingrained practice of putting People First – a guiding
principle in its culture.

Here are our open roles:

\- Android Developer: [https://passport.breezy.hr/p/80e654f9ec44-android-
developer](https://passport.breezy.hr/p/80e654f9ec44-android-developer)

\- iOS Developer: [https://passport.breezy.hr/p/c6cfaf12b8ac-ios-
developer](https://passport.breezy.hr/p/c6cfaf12b8ac-ios-developer)

\- Fullstack Developers (all levels):
[https://passport.breezy.hr/](https://passport.breezy.hr/)

\- Software Developer Team Lead:
[https://passport.breezy.hr/p/c0371c90ed34-software-
engineer-...](https://passport.breezy.hr/p/c0371c90ed34-software-engineer-
team-lead)

Tech Stack: Javascript, Node.js, PHP, React, GWT, MySql, Python, AWS

I look forward to hearing from you!

Teryn

------
jackar
Petal | NYC | Hiring Growth & Core Javascript Engineers | Early-Stage | Full-
time

At Petal, we’re using fresh thinking and cutting-edge technology to make
credit honest, simple and accessible. We use machine learning to analyze more
data in our credit decisions, which means more people qualify, even if they’ve
never had credit before. And we use behavioral science and smart, intuitive
design to offer a simple, customer-centric product that’s engineered to
achieve better financial outcomes -- with straightforward terms and no fees
whatsoever. The result is an exciting new approach to credit that has the
potential to radically expand credit access and improve the lives of millions
of consumers, shaking up a trillion dollar industry in the process.

Our engineering and product team comes from Square, Addepar, Marcus, SpaceX
and Mint.

If you’re interested, feel free to drop me a line or apply at
[https://petalcard.com/careers](https://petalcard.com/careers)

Cheers,

Jack

Co-Founder & CTO

jack@petalcard.com

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

I’ve been here a year and a half and love it so far! Great leadership, lots of
transparency. We’re a modern background checks, focused on building a fairer
future for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the
Bay Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 190+
ppl, 40+ eng.

Just raised $100mm series C. tcrn.ch/checkr-series-c

3+ years relevant work experience

\--

Engineering

[https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack](https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack)

[https://bit.ly/eng-manager](https://bit.ly/eng-manager)

[https://bit.ly/eng-data-1](https://bit.ly/eng-data-1)

\--

Product

[https://bit.ly/prod-manager-1](https://bit.ly/prod-manager-1)

[https://bit.ly/prod-product-designer](https://bit.ly/prod-product-designer)

\--

All other jobs

[https://bit.ly/all-the-jobs](https://bit.ly/all-the-jobs)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native | Dallas, TX | Remote | Equity 1-5% Salary
$70-90k

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes with 95% accuracy.

Cooklist has been live in private beta as an iOS app for two months and we are
launching publicly in the app store next week. Hundreds of users are
participating in the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been
downloaded in the last week. Right now we are a 6 person team with experienced
startup founders. We've been accepted into several accelerator programs and
have decided to attend one this summer. You can see a demo video at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

You can reach me at daniel@cooklist.co

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India; or Hyderabad, India |
[http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/)

CertSAFE is a software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development,
simulation, verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE
features a graphical development environment for a visual modeling language
based on dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and
interactive testing interface, an automatic test generator based on
Satisfiability Modulo Theories (SMT) solving, and more.

As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to apply your software
engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse areas, including
programming language theory, graph theory, user interface design, concurrent
and parallel software design, and software test automation. You will get to
interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and customers working on
safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense, transportation, medical
devices, and other fields.

CertSAFE is developed by a small team with a Lean Kanban development process.
We use a variety of technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and
AWS, and also especially appreciate experience with functional languages such
as Haskell, F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc.

Positions available include Software Engineer, Software Quality Assurance
Engineer, Application Engineer, and DevOps Engineer. Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions.

If you plan on working outside of Melbourne, FL, these roles require travel to
Melbourne, FL for 90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance
is available.

Interested? Email your resume to careers@certsafe.com.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is also looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the
Aha! product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
bckmn
OfficeLuv | Chicago | Full-time |
[https://www.officeluv.com](https://www.officeluv.com)

OfficeLuv is a three-year-old, venture-backed startup, based in Chicago. We
streamline dozens of vendors into a single real-time platform for offices to
order thousands of products and manage supplies across all their locations. We
are focused on leveraging vendor consolidation and automation, a world-class
team, and sophisticated operations.

We’re growing rapidly here at OfficeLuv and are looking for a Full-stack
Engineer to help us continue the momentum! The Full-stack Engineer will help
develop, solve, and produce the technology that helps power OfficeLuv and our
loyal customers. You will work with the entire tech/product team to build
applications in the cloud, in the browser, and on device that will iterate
rapidly and provide direct benefit both inside the company and externally.
We're building with some great tools and ideas in mind, like 12-factor apps
and service-oriented, API-first architecture.

What you'll do:

    
    
      - Help build and deploy production services.
      - Be a valued voice in the direction of our products.
      - Build applications for one or all of our cloud services, mobile apps, and client-side apps.
      - Architect and maintain our front-end JavaScript components.
      - Architect and maintain our back-end components (Ruby, JS, Elixir) and API services.
      - Help make decisions about database architecture (both SQL and noSQL).
      - Provide useful feedback in code reviews for other developers.
      - Write tests for your own code.
      - Identify and build new skills, in software and personal development, with the help of team leaders.
    

[https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-
Stack...](https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-Stack-
Engineer)

------
97-109-107
Undisclosed company name | junior-to-mid JavaScript engineer or full-stack
generalist | Warsaw | 6-8k

I'm hiring developers/architects/hybrids to work directly with me in an a
small venture studio building our own ultra-lean products across our portfolio
companies. You'd be working on lean, full stack, server side, Node.js
applications - architecture is our focus point.

Roles: \- CTO (Node.js heavy) for building v1.0 a new product (we've just
launched v0.1 for a paying client) \- Frontend engineer/developer/designer
hybrid (Vue.js preferably, junior-midweight) \- Generalist Node.js developer
(junior-midweight)

Key advantages - unusual projects & solutions, real influence on product
direction, small team, freedom to pick your own path, CTO role in our
portfolio company, office in Przeskok 2, international team (6+ across
different disciplines) & ultra-dynamic environment.

Stack - node.js, vuejs, psgql, aws, flavour-of-the-month frontend compiler

Ping me here or via hiring@generativestuff.com

------
vishalh
Flameback Capital | Junior Developer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE

Flameback Capital is an algorithmic and systematic trading investment
management company. We are building a software platform that automates our
trading and investment strategies. We are in the process of setting up a hedge
fund focused on India.

We are looking for a junior developer with one to two years of software
development experience to join our team. Job responsibilities will include
developing and maintaining the software system for executing the company's
strategies and tracking performance as well as working on the development of
new algorithmic trading strategies.

Preferred Qualifications:

One to two years experience with software development in Python

One year of web development experience

One year of experience working with RDBMS and SQL

Additional Qualifications:

Experience working with concurrent systems

Experience with RabbitMQ

Experience with testing

Experience with Pandas

Experience working with any stock broking APIs

Experience working on trading software

Familiarity with financial markets particularly how derivative trading works

Apply to careers@flamebackcapital.com. For questions email vishal at
flamebackcapital . com

------
davidmichael
Meredith | Des Moines, Iowa | Sr Engineer - Web Operations | ONSITE Meredith
Corporation, a publicly held media and marketing services company founded upon
serving our customers and committed to building value for our shareholders. We
are on the pulse of pop culture, entertainment, food, fashion and lifestyle,
news, business and finance, and sports.

We are looking for a Sr Engineer in our Digital Operations team. This member
will be responsible for managing our AWS infrastructure using a combination of
CloudFormation, Ansible and other tools. Strong Linux, Python and Jenkins
experience is preferred. This is a great team and an opportunity to work for a
company with a large digital presence in the middle of the heartland.

[https://meredith.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/EXT/job/Iowa-
De...](https://meredith.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/EXT/job/Iowa-Des-
Moines/Sr-Engineer---Web-Operations_JR04903)

------
azangru
Bookmate ([https://bookmate.com](https://bookmate.com)) | Frontend Developer |
Moscow, Russia | ONSITE | Full-time

Bookmate is a subscription-based service providing access to a large catalog
of ebooks and audiobooks in various languages. It is also a social network for
people who like to read. We aim to inspire people around the globe to read
more, discover new books, and find new friends with common interests.

We are looking for a Frontend Engineer to join the team that works on our
customer-facing web application as well as on a number of internal products.

Our frontend stack includes Node, Express, React (with server-side rendering),
Redux, Flow, and Stylus.

For more details about the position, see
[https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-
new](https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-new)

This is an onsite position in our campus in Moscow. If interested, please
email your CV/resume to tech@bookmate.com

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | DevOps Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

At Tundra, we’re passionate about enabling businesses around the world to buy
and sell amazing products instantly and online with freight included, simple
checkout and easy delivery. Tundra is a direct marketplace where there are
never any fees or costs to use it. We believe buying products for a business
should be as easy as it is for consumers whether you’re buying from Berlin,
Brooklyn or Bangkok. We’re a venture backed startup with offices in Zurich and
San Francisco.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

* AWS, Docker, JavaScript, Bash, Python, Continuous Integration

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
danicgross
AI Grant | Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | REMOTE/ONSITE |
aigrant.org

AI Grant is an AI research lab. Our goal is to invest in promising people
around the world working on AI. We think the world is filled with
extraordinarily productive people that don't come from a traditional
background. We're making software that screens for them and supports them with
a community. We're a very small team. We'll remain small for a long time.
We're looking for a generalist who can build web and mobile products without
much detailed guidance. ML experience a plus.

Lack of a credentialed resume is fine. The only thing we'll be looking for is
experience building lots of _stuff_. Even a bunch of side-projects on Github.
We like working with people on-site, but we're happy to start remote if
there's a path towards eventual relocation.

Just email us to apply: team@aigrant.org. Include your resume and an example
of something you built that you’re proud of.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building tools that make software developers more productive on
a daily basis. Code search allows you to instantly search across all of your
company's private code to find what you are looking for (definitions,
examples, error messages, etc.). Code intelligence gives you hover tooltips,
find references, and jump to definition while you are looking at code in your
browser on Sourcegraph or on your code host.

We are a small team of mostly engineers who love to code, and we have already
have big/recognizable/global companies paying for our product. If you are
passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

------
kraken-ugo
Kraken Bitcoin Exchange | Trading Engine Developer, other vacancies | Full
Time | Remote | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) /
www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being pioneer in the cryptomarket. The company
grew 5-fold in 2018 and is rapid expansion of it's development teams.

At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more
freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We're looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: frontend
(php/js/react/redux), crypto payment (node.js, bitcoind, litecoind, etc.),
trading system engineers (c++, java, python), between others.

Feel free to send me an email at ugo@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one
of the vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Engineers and PMs | DC, SF | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)
GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 3 years old, is profitable, and already serves more
than 450 schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United
States. We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC
companies that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/?utm_term=.16ba309e4c4c)).

On the engineering side, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails,
Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
We're looking for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own
the process from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

We are also hiring for a Director of Product, as well as Business Development
and Partner Success roles!

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

Please no recruiters or dev shops.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Data Engineer in
Customer Success (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

You should have solid SQL development experience along with the ability to
interface with customers (though there will be no significant travel
required). This position requires excellent technical skills, good business
communication skills, excellent attention to detail and follow-up, and the
ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you work directly with
our customers to tackle tough business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style. We offer competitive
pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced team (we all code),
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
otih
Fujitsu TDS GmbH | Germany | Berlin, Munich, Neckarsulm + Remote and many
other

Open positions:

\- System Engineer Linux and Hypervisor Operations (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/system-
engine...](https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/system-engineer-
linux-and-hypervisor-operations-w-m-72)

\- System Engineer Linux/Windows and Hypervisor Operations (w/m)
[https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/system-
engine...](https://fujitsu.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/system-engineer-
linux-windows-and-hypervisor-operations-w-m-95)

\- IT Security Specialist (w/m) für unsere Security Operations Center (SOC)
[https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdeta...](https://fujitsu.taleo.net/careersection/main_germany/jobdetail.ftl?job=180004LA&tz=GMT%2B02%3A00)

\- etc.

------
MeeksMoto
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | Comp depends on role |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for mobile app developers so that they can
focus on growing their user base, downloads, and revenue (and leave the
numbers to us). If you have a mobile app, think of us as being your compass.
We're hiring for all roles.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Product Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?ref=keyvalues)

\- Director of Engineering (to start in Q4 2018):
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Rails | MongoDB | Knockout

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
mapleoin
Education First, EF Class | London, UK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Backend Developer, Devops

We're a small startup-like team in a big company, building an iOS/Web app to
teach English in public schools. Our app has been live for a couple of years
now and we're expanding across Europe.

Our backend stack is AWS-based with lots of python and some golang. We're in
the process of moving from EC2 pet servers to docker containers, we've
deployed a few AWS Lambda already and are in the process of shipping our first
AppSync API.

We're looking to expand our technical team with Backend Developers and Devops.

Here are some job ads and feel free to reach out to me with any questions:
[https://careers.ef.com/job/oVpT6fw3/](https://careers.ef.com/job/oVpT6fw3/)
[https://careers.ef.com/job/odt86fwE/](https://careers.ef.com/job/odt86fwE/)

------
amyboyd
FaultFixers | Shoreditch, London | Full-time or internship | business
development | https:/www.faultfixers.com

No doubt you yourself have wanted to report a fault or maintenance issue in a
building you use regularly (workplace or residential) BUT couldn’t be bothered
to report it because it takes a lot of effort on your part + you never find
out about what happens even if you did report it – bleugh, old-fashioned
reporting, see you later! FaultFixers is a SaaS + app startup (recently
funded) looking to change the customer experience for every building user by
giving them a simple and quick way to report faults!

We've got 2 positions available:

* Business development manager - £30-40k + equity. * Business development intern - paid 3 month internship, may lead to full-time.

We're a 2-person team right now, based in WeWork Moorgate. We're looking for
people with a passion for startups, an entrepreneurial mindset, and who is
easy to get on with.

If you're interested, email us at jobs@faultfixers.com!

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Warsaw,
Poland)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Data Analyst (BI)_ [https://grnh.se/badb377b1](https://grnh.se/badb377b1)

 _Data Scientist (Machine Learning)_
[https://grnh.se/qx5dhnuw1](https://grnh.se/qx5dhnuw1)

 _Junior Backend Engineer, Core Services_
[https://grnh.se/p8a3rw1](https://grnh.se/p8a3rw1)

 _Open Source Development Project (Intern)_
[https://grnh.se/777a5df71](https://grnh.se/777a5df71)

 _Senior Full Stack Engineer_
[https://grnh.se/h1al0g1](https://grnh.se/h1al0g1)

 _Senior Software Engineer_
[https://grnh.se/8u3ngov41](https://grnh.se/8u3ngov41)

 _Software Engineer (DevTools & Debugging)_
[https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1](https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1)

 _Software Engineer (Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_
[https://grnh.se/fpf6oimr1](https://grnh.se/fpf6oimr1)

 _Software Engineer (Virtual Desktop Cloud Team)_
[https://grnh.se/1xk24i1](https://grnh.se/1xk24i1)

------
mschop
CaptivateIQ | San Francisco ONSITE | Full-time Software Engineer | $120k -
$140k | www.captivateiq.com

At CaptivateIQ, we are building an innovative product that empowers companies
to manage and tailor their mission critical sales incentive compensation
programs for their workforce. We have several well-established, fast-growing
high technology companies as paid customers. We’re also backed by leading SaaS
investors including Amity Ventures, Bessemer Venture Partners, Foundation
Capital, S28 Capital, and Y-Combinator.

Headquartered in San Francisco.

The Role CaptivateIQ is built on top of Python/Django, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
and Redis. We are looking for versatile and nimble engineers who are
comfortable across all areas of the stack and ready to tackle the challenge of
fusing complex data processing with intuitive user-focused UIs. This role will
have the opportunity to assist and often own key functions related to
development and product.

Feel free to email me directly at mark@captivateiq.com

Thanks! Mark

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com) Routific is a smart logistics
platform that optimizes routes for last-mile delivery fleets, saving
businesses up to 40% on time and fuel. Today, the power and efficiency of our
proprietary algorithm combined with a stellar user experience makes Routific
the best routing solution on the market and the leading route optimization
API.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Here are our open roles:

\- Algorithms Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-engineer)

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-engineer)

\- Senior Customer Success Manager:
[https://angel.co/routific/jobs/360724-senior-customer-
succes...](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/360724-senior-customer-succes..).

\- Senior Mobile engineer (React Native)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js

We're also looking for Senior Engineering talent; we don't have a job posting
up for this, as we would prefer to craft the role around the candidate. Ping
me to learn more. We will sponsor your work permit and cover your relocation
cost to beautiful Vancouver! We have sweeping mountain and ocean views from
our office ;-)

~~~
chaoxu
The link for algorithms engineer was removed. Did it just got satisfied?

~~~
mck-
Ah yes, sorry it was taken down indeed, I forgot.

Generally, we don't like the concept of "positions to be filled". Instead,
like to craft custom roles around strong T-shaped candidates. So if you're
strong on algorithms, but you're also a strong full-stack engineer, we want to
chat.

Because we recently just hired someone with that profile, we took down
algorithms post, to diversify the profiles, but it doesn't mean we won't hire
another one :)

------
Benfromparis
DataDome | Engineer, Data | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite
[https://datadome.co](https://datadome.co)
[https://docs.datadome.co/docs](https://docs.datadome.co/docs)

Bot hunters is a full time job! With our proprietary SaaS cybersecurity
technology, we detect and manage non-human traffic in real-time to protect our
clients’ websites and APIs.

DataDome is a growing French startup pioneering in bot detection and
protection for content publishers, eCommerce websites and advertisers across
the world. We handle and protect more than 1.5 billions daily below 3ms (99p).

Our stack:

• Stream data processing: Kafka / Flink / Elasticsearch

• Real time detection engine: Java

• Webservers modules (nginx,haproxy…): C++ / C#, nodeJS, lua

• Infrastructure: 100VM (AWS/Azure/baremetal)

• Dashboard: Angular5 / symfony3

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

• FullStack Web Engineer : Angular5 / symfony3

• Senior Software Engineer : Java, Scala, C++

• Data Engineer / Data Scientist : Scala, Java, Python

• VP Engineer

Join us: apply@datadome.co

------
iamspoilt
Wiivv | Senior Software Engineer | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://wiivv.com/](https://wiivv.com/)

Wiivv is transforming how footwear and apparel are made today. We believe you
are unique from your anatomy to how you move and that in order to truly move,
feel, and live your best your footwear and apparel should be made to your
unique spec​.​ With just a few photos from your phone, we can digitally map
each foot, create a custom product (using 3D printing and other hybrid
manufacturing techniques), and deliver it to your door in under 10 days.

Be a part of a team passionate about creating a great experience for our
customers from web-to-app-to-feet. As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be
involved in the software engineering process for the backend services and APIs
that manage end-to-end e-commerce and product fulfillment life-cycle; building
out data pipeline to assist on analytics and better understand the business as
a whole. We firmly believe in technology that empowers people, at work and
outside. No idea is too small and all ideas have potential to change the
world. We live and breathe this philosophy, own our work and champion
empowerment.

Our tech stack is mainly NodeJS, Python, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, AWS
and we are strong advocates of event-driven architecture. As a Senior Software
Engineer, you will design and develop major components of the platform and 3rd
party integrations.

If that sounds like something you could see yourself doing, feel free to reach
me at rafay.aleem[at]wiivv.com

You can also apply at
[https://wiivvwearables.applytojob.com/apply/AvCAXPXmjE/Senio...](https://wiivvwearables.applytojob.com/apply/AvCAXPXmjE/Senior-
Software-Engineer?referrer=201805011735198CKRQPRWGPZRJSEV). Make sure to
prefix your subject with [HackerNews].

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level / Junior Full-stack Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE
| [http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

DocSpot helps people find doctors, and we're looking for two full-time entry-
level / junior developers to revamp our website and build some tools. We do
not require a college degree and we also do not require previous professional
experience. For more information, including how to apply, please see:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IvcTtE7yE7m5u0NfrVmvtR_i...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IvcTtE7yE7m5u0NfrVmvtR_iFQfX9-OOOzwb5X4wRu0/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process, bringing liquidity and
transparency to a traditionally opaque practice while also increasing
accessibility by broadening the purchaser base.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker,
and we constantly re-evaluate new ideas as we scale. You will be working
closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core team that
shapes the company as we grow.

Apply through the site
[https://loaneco.net/about/careers](https://loaneco.net/about/careers) or
email your resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://root.engineering.com](https://root.engineering.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 70 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 10
states.

Recently, we raised a $51M Series C and we're looking to bring on more
talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
alexshye
Clinc | Ann Arbor & SF | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://clinc.com](https://clinc.com)

Clinc builds the world's most advanced conversational AI platform.

Our team includes top researchers in systems & AI, and engineers that have
scaled software at Facebook and Google. We're a post-series A startup that has
raised $8M. We are growing quickly (team & revenue!), and we're partnered with
some of the world's largest financial institutions.

We have several roles open in our downtown Ann Arbor HQ as well as in our SF
office in Fidi:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Machine Learning
      * Software Engineer, Web
      * Software Engineer, Mobile
      * Software Engineer, Infrastructure
      * Product Designer
      * Project Manager
    

Join us to define the future of conversational experiences. Learn more and
apply at: [https://clinc.com/careers.html](https://clinc.com/careers.html)

------
scald
Springbuk | Principal Backend Engineer | Growth-Stage | Full-time |
Indianapolis | REMOTE | Competitive Salary + Equity At Springbuk, we’re
undergoing a major platform re-architecture in response to our rapidly scaling
customer base. We need your help to lead that transition from monolith to
microservices and from data analysis that works to data analysis that scales.

• Product: Health Intelligence Platform for Self Insured Employers, Brokers,
and Wellness Companies
([https://www.springbuk.com](https://www.springbuk.com))

• Raised our $20M Series B in Feb. Total money in ~$25M.

• Strong revenue and product growth 3 years in a row.

• 1600+ paid employer customers on the platform

• Tech: Ruby, Python, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS

== Full Description / Apply ==

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADPNsE0Xc1T-t)

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Software Engineer, JavaScript:
[https://grnh.se/4j5v6wb71](https://grnh.se/4j5v6wb71)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

Web Developer: [https://grnh.se/5aqfm77y1](https://grnh.se/5aqfm77y1)

------
monahe1
Hi all, I am Matthew Monahemi and I am the director of R&D for a healthcare
startup based out of NYC. The company is called Muru Inc and is a healthcare
saas/data science company. We are provdindg like saving information digital to
paramedics and combat medics world wide. We are currently looking for full
timer and part timer software engineers. we currently have one android on our
team as well as beinf advised by our tech advisor Elijah Meerson, the Director
of Software Engineering for Flatiron Health. The company website is
www.murumed.com If you are interested, please email me at mm@murumed.com.

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/murumed/](https://www.facebook.com/murumed/)
Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/muru-
inc/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/muru-inc/)

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
frogstomp19
Gather | Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer - Senior & Mid | ONSITE - Full Time
[https://www.gatherhere.com/careers/](https://www.gatherhere.com/careers/) Hey
all, I’m an engineer at Gather in Atlanta and we’re looking to add a senior-
level engineer to our team. Gather is a restaurant-tech SaaS startup focused
on helping restaurants and event venues manage their events business, drive
demand, and interact with their guests. We’re looking for developers with
interest in team leadership and experience in some or all of:

    
    
      - Typescript
      - Node
      - React/Redux
      - Docker
      - PostgreSQL
      - Unit / integration testing patterns
      - AWS, especially Lambda
    

If interested, send me a message or apply here:
[https://www.gatherhere.com/careers..](https://www.gatherhere.com/careers..).
Thanks!

------
dasickis
Comfreight | Long Beach | Full-time | $100k - $120k | Software Engineer |
[https://www.comfreight.com/](https://www.comfreight.com/)

ComFreight is the fastest growing logistics fintech company. We help truckers
pay day-to-day expenses through our digital factoring software. To help us
accomplish our mission we have the best investors in Silicon Valley, like
Initialized Capital, backing us.

You’ll be joining a small engineering team focused on the front-end and mobile
experience. Our technology is responsible processing millions of dollars of
transactions every month. We have 6 large projects we need to deploy before
the end of summer and each of us is responsible for the projects from start to
deployment. You'll be involved with architecture, testing, and deployment as
well as communicating the feature to our non-tech staff & associated support.
We like people aspiring to be technical leaders.

We care about: your ability to communicate, your ability to think clearly
about hard problems, your ability to prioritize & manage ambiguity, and how
deeply you care about the details & your taste.

Qualifications \- You know how to build features from architecture to
deployment

\- You have worked with time series data sets

\- You have very strong opinions that result in good taste for software
development

\- You have experience with ReactJS and React Native

\- You can deal with high levels of ambiguity involved with solving complex
problems

Technologies we use: Python / Typescript / React / React Native / PostgreSQL /
AWS / MongoDB

[https://angel.co/comfreight/jobs/375971-full-stack-
software-...](https://angel.co/comfreight/jobs/375971-full-stack-software-
engineer-react-native-python)

------
pycal
N-Dimension.com | Intermediate Full Stack Engineer | Richmond Hill / Toronto
area | FULL-TIME

Want to help contribute to the cyber security of North American critical
infrastructure?

N-Dimension is a team of analysts and developers just north of Toronto working
to secure IT and OT networks, with a subscription managed security product
deployed at over a hundred utilties. We need help solving hard problems like
warehousing metric boatloads of telemetry coming in hot and fast, turning that
data in to actionable intelligence in real time, and building research tools
for our analysts and customers' teams to hunt and eliminate threats.

Our stack is python (django) and JavaScript heavy, but if you know you can
have an impact right away and learn our specific stack as you go, then please
reach out!

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/703977310/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/703977310/)

------
gnicholas
BeeLine Reader | Software Engineer, INTERNS | Palo Alto or REMOTE

BeeLine Reader ([http://www.beelinereader.com](http://www.beelinereader.com))
is an Intel-backed startup whose software makes reading on-screen easier and
faster. Our Show HN post was one of the top 10 most-popular Show HN's,
garnering over 1,000 upvotes and comments. Our tools have been used to read
over 250 million pages in 60 languages and 120 countries.

We are hiring devs and interns to build out our suite of products, which
include web browser plugins, PDF tools, and mobile apps. We are also hiring
interns for marketing and design roles.

Please submit a resume with a cover letter that shows you have at least taken
the time to look at our website and understand our technology (it takes <30
seconds). No agencies/dev shops. Email contact@...

more info: [http://www.beelinereader.com](http://www.beelinereader.com)

------
uristurist
Imaginato | Developers & Analysts | Qingdao, China | On-site / Remote | Full-
time | VISA | $Negotiable(5-15k RMB)

A mostly Chinese development company with around 50 staff are looking to
expand. We're always on the lookout for the positions mentioned below.

We're based in the seaside city of Qingdao, pretty much in the center of
downtown. If you're someone who'd love a short stint (hopefully at least two
years) or a long-term commitment in China, then this is the opportunity for
you!

You'll be working in an environment where all communication can be done in
English(though be prepared for a challenge as you'll encounter different
levels of English ability)

Salaries negotiable.

We are currently looking for: • REMOTE Developers (Full Stack / IOS / Android
/ React Native/ NodeJS / Golang / Magento) • Business Analysts (Get those
requirements!) • Data Analysts (Big Data)

Jira/Git/Golang/Swift/Kotlin/Agile

Email me at mark@imaginato.com

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | On-site or
Remote | Full Time

We exist to build a vibrant and sustaining environment where creative people
can do meaningful work. Our solution provides technology that helps credit
unions connect with their members and compete with the big banks.

Our product is built and deployed using technologies and methodologies that
allow companies like Google, Netflix, and Amazon to rapidly deliver innovation
to their customers.

Technologies we use: AWS / Jenkins / Docker / Kubernetes / Python / Prometheus

Perks: Gym membership, lunch per diem, great office, exceptional culture, well
stocked kitchen with many healthy (and a few unhealthy) snacks and drinks

Ideal candidates will have knowledge of AWS, building infrastructure as code,
and excellent written and verbal communication skills.

Contact us at careers@lumindigital.com
[https://lumindigital.com/](https://lumindigital.com/)

------
lylepstein
Tatari | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.tatari.tv](https://www.tatari.tv)

Tatari combines old-school TV advertising with modern tooling and advanced
analytics. We build software to automate and improve our media buying
operations with a relentless drive for efficiency, and we automate novel
statistical analysis to make TV advertising as measurable as digital
advertising for our clients, all displayed via beautiful dashboards.

We're a relatively new startup, but we're profitable and growing our business
like crazy. We have roles open for senior Backend and Frontend engineers, as
well as some more jack-of-all-trades positions for a client-facing engineer,
and an internal tools engineer.

More details at [https://www.tatari.tv/jobs](https://www.tatari.tv/jobs).
Please email hn@tatari.tv directly with your resume or questions!

------
buckhx
The Infatuation & Zagat | Product Engineer | Full-time | On-Site NYC |
[https://theinfatuation.com](https://theinfatuation.com) |
[https://zagat.com](https://zagat.com)

We recently acquired Zagat from Google and are on our way to building the
world's greatest restaurant discovery platform. We want to build a community
driven content platform on Zagat and make it a direct competitor with crowd-
sourced incumbents.

We're looking to build a unified platform with client applications tuned to
their use-cases while leveraging concepts like Progressive Web Apps to provide
our users with rich experiences. React Native experience would bring a lot to
the table as well. There's a ton of exciting work ahead of us and we're
building a great team to match it.

Other openings on our careers page include Platform Engineers well-versed in
Go and mobile engineers.

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Hong Kong ON-SITE, VISA | Full Time | Mobile +
Web engineers + leads | careers.goodnotes.com

GoodNotes lets you take handwritten notes and annotate documents on your iPad.
It is as natural as using real pen and paper but also has all the benefits of
being digital. It was created from our founder's frustration of taking
readable and reusable notes on his first iPad.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touch screen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities

\- Every engineering members have shipped their own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped and we were one of the top paid iOS apps last year.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we hire people we can trust. 2
optional days to work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite trip.

We will be in San Francisco for Apple’s WWDC. Come say hi if you want to meet
the team in person. Email me at thomas@goodnotes.com and check out our
positions on careers.goodnotes.com

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Open
Compensation | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in Paris,
Station F : it's an AI app that finds the best location for your business,
currently used by clients in EU, Korea and Taiwan, incl. Tesla and Décathlon.
We just closed a seed round and several contracts, and are urgently looking
for motivated peoples to strengthen our team of 7 peoples (incl. 4 engineers).
Esp. we're hiring a Full stack engineer. Our stack : Python, React, Machine
learning (scikit-learn / Tensorflow / Caffe2), Kubernetes, PostgreSQL /
PostGIS, Docker More details here :
[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-n...](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-now-full-stack-developer_paris)

------
alexrage
Centro | Digital Advertising Platform | Senior and Mid engineers, UX Designer,
Product Managers | Chicago, IL | Full-time |
[https://www.centro.net](https://www.centro.net)

We build Basis, Centro's answer to the challenging and convoluted digital
advertising landscape. Our engineering teams across North America work closely
with product managers, designers, and testers, creating well-crafted solutions
to the complex problems of our industry. Our sales team is top notch, and is
hitting their targets for rapidly growing our client roster. As an engineering
organization, we are aggressively optimizing to reach this scale, while at the
same time building industry-leading features that will land even larger
clients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Node, React, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, AWS

Senior Software Engineer: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Senior-Software-Engineer--Applications_R2555)

Software Engineer: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Software-Engineer--Applications_R2556)

Senior UX Designer: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Lead-UX-Designer_R2557)

Associate Product Manager: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Associate-Product-Manager_R2560)

------
ewhitmor
Central Michigan University| Mt. Pleasant MI | Full-time/Onsite | Software
Engineering Team Lead | cmich.edu

Description:The Software Development Team Lead is a part of an agile
development team responsible for building and maintaining enterprise-grade
software systems, primarily using the Microsoft .NET development stack. We are
looking for talented individuals who want to help students achieve success in
the pursuit of their education through providing an excellent IT experience.

Benefits:

\- 10% (without match) to Retirement (403B)

\- Public Sector medical benefits (extremely low deductibles, comprehensive
medical coverage including dental, vision, long term disability, etc)

\- Free tuition for you or your family for a Bachelor, Masters or Doctoral
degree(s).

\- 14 Paid Holidays per year in addition to vacation time

Pay Range: $60,000-$80,000

Position will remain open until filled.

More details at:
[https://www.jobs.cmich.edu/postings/27980](https://www.jobs.cmich.edu/postings/27980)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Integration Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization. CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra, Docker

Integration: Node.js, Express, Java

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for open
positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
jamuth
Consistec GmbH | Java/Scala Developer | FULL-TIME | Saarbrücken, DE | ON-SITE

Interested in developing a scalable analysis system for network data? We work
with a high-performance multithreaded environment which can be distributed
over several systems. Different NoSQL databases help us to save the data
depending on the scaling and to make it available for further analysis over as
long a period as possible. A central REST-API connects our systems with each
other and offers a uniform interface to the outside. For further analysis we
use our dynamic web UI which can be configured individually. We use the
following technologies, among others: • Akka & Kafka • ElasticSearch &
InfluxDB • Java/Scala & Play Framework • Typescript/React

Apply at bewerbung@consistec.de

[http://www.consistec.de/de/stellenangebote.html](http://www.consistec.de/de/stellenangebote.html)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney, Manila | PERMANENT, ONSITE, VISA
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Australia's fastest growing startup and now a unicorn company. We're taking on
the world of design and content creation with a product loved by millions of
people around the globe.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out our careers page) - including
Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product, Growth,
Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Feel free to ping me an email at scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any
questions on what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in
engineering, design & product.

Permanent & onsite roles only

------
coderholic
IPInfo.io | Engineers / Data / PM / BizDev / Marketing | Remote (or Seattle)

I started [https://ipinfo.io](https://ipinfo.io) as a small side project a few
years ago, and it has since grown to now handling over 12 billion API requests
a month, we have thousands of customers, and we're used by hundreds of
thousands of developers. Here's an interview I did a couple of years ago that
has some of the backstory: [https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-
to-250-million-daily...](https://getputpost.co/from-side-project-
to-250-million-daily-requests-909b9e373d94)

I've recently started expanding the team, and I'm looking for more people with
an interest in what we're doing to join the team, part-time or full-time. If
you're interested I'd love to chat. Shoot me a mail at ben@ipinfo.io

------
galori
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE OK in the US | US based only | Experienced Full
Stack Rails Developer | Stitch Fix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitch Fix. I'm responsible
for a small team working on cross functional projects; Last year we worked on
expanding Stitch Fix to support Mens clothing, and then we also built the
engine that drives Stitch Fix's Style Profile and made it more flexible. We
work closely with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our
customers better using the information they provided while not being creepy
:-)

Stitch Fix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.

There are a slew of other super interesting open dev roles across Stitch Fix,
including in:

    
    
        * the Consumer Facing team
        * the Warehouse Tools teams
        * the Styling Tools teams
        * (and many others)
    

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer and a hiring manager at Stitch Fix. Here is a job posting roughly
covering the role I'm hiring for:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)
Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX) (BTW I used to include an ASCII sweater in this post but then Hacker News
mods told me to stop, so now you have to go here if you want to see it:
[http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper](http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper))

------
agileworksltd
AgileWorks Ltd. is looking for a full-time SENIOR JAVA DEVELOPER

[http://www.agileworks.eu/et/too/](http://www.agileworks.eu/et/too/)

LOCATION: Tallinn, Estonia

A GOOD CANDIDATE..

– knows agile methodologies

– has a previous work experience as a Java developer (at least 2 years)

– is interested in learning new languages (C#, F#, Kotlin, Scala, Clojure,
Python)

– knows how to use Git or other version managment system

– has a higher education in informatics

– speaks Estonian and English because our clients are mostly Estonians

WE ARE HAPPY IF YOU..

\- know SQL, NoSQL; Azure/Amazon cloud services; ORM; Elasticsearch; CQRS and
have an excellent ability to communicate

WE ARE OFFERING

\- competitive salary from 1918 - 3240 euros a month (gross salary);
opportunity to create quality software; young and supportive team; software
development conferences and courses; modern office with a terrace near
Kalamaja; sport compensation; fun and motivating events with colleagues

If you think this job is for you, please send your application
info@agileworks.eu

------
mike_heffner
SolarWinds Cloud | Sr Data Engineer | SF / US-REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud](https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the large-scale distributed systems that power Solarwinds Cloud products:
Papertrail (Real Time Logging), AppOptics (Server, Infrastructure, Application
Performance Monitoring and Distributed Tracing), Pingdom (DEM) and Loggly
(Structured Log Analysis).

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, ClickHouse for large scale log
storage, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core part of intra/inter-service
coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of messages a second and 50TB
of logs per day.

All team members, whether in one of our offices or those remote, commit code
to Github, communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to production via
our ChatOps bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We also use an
array of best-breed SaaS applications to get code to production quickly and
reliably. We are a team that is committed to a healthy work/life balance.

At SolarWinds Cloud you get all the benefits of a small startup, with the
backing of a big company so there is no worry about the next round of funding.
SolarWinds offers competitive bonus and matching 401k programs that create an
attractive total compensation package.

Learn more at:
[https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud](https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud)
or contact me directly at mike-at-solarwinds.cloud (no recruiters).

------
jph98
Blis | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time | circa £80k | Senior Engineer, Data
Platform | [https://www.blis.com/](https://www.blis.com/)

Blis are looking for several engineers to join our engineering teams working
on location/behavioural solutions for programmatic adtech.

We're around 30 engineers building out a data platform using Spark, Scala,
Python with Druid, Cassandra and PostGIS. We build API's and apps using JS/JVM
tech.

Tech We Use:
Scala/Java/Python/Docker/Kubernetes/AWS/Ansible/PostgreSQL/Cassandra/Druid/Redshift/Luigi

Qualifications

\- 5+ years of commercial software development experience. \- Experience with
JVM technology (Scala a plus, but not essential) \- Rapid development,
aptitude for picking up new tech quickly \- Excellent communication skills

[https://lnkd.in/dJuiQ_r](https://lnkd.in/dJuiQ_r)

~~~
rickyspanish
Looks like something is wrong with you SSL cert... "No client certificate CA
names sent", is it supposed to be self-signed?

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | New York City & Los Angeles | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Our open positions:

* Lead Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1](https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eshew45o1](https://grnh.se/eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1](https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1](https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1)

* IT Technician: [https://grnh.se/w4dokck31](https://grnh.se/w4dokck31)

* Statistical Analyst: [https://grnh.se/sirmilts1](https://grnh.se/sirmilts1)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1](https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Postgresql, ElasticSearch Data:
Python + Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
legogt
Apple Inc. | Cupertino

I'm hiring for an Audio Products Firmware position in my team at Apple! Come
join the group that helped take AirPods from concept to manufacturing.

We work on embedded systems from bare metal to multicore/multiprocessor
environments. We primarily write code in C or C++ on an RTOS, but you should
be comfortable rolling up your sleeves to dig into the HW (schematics,
layouts, oscilloscopes, logic analyzers) as well as working up the SW chain
(wireless stacks, iOS Apps, etc.).

You will develop at all stages of a product lifecycle with demos, proof-of-
concept, simulation, prototypes, form factors, and mass production.

Shoot me a message (my_username at apple dot com) if interested.

Check out the job description for more info:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113557207&openJob...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113557207&openJobId=113557207)

------
jmccollom
DataStax Cloud | 100% REMOTE | Full-Stack / Backend / DevOps

I have openings across the board for engineers who are excited to take
ownership and build out everything from CI/CD pipelines to full stack
engineering, low-level backend, and container integration to take the rock-
solid reliability of our enterprise database solution and deliver it as a 100%
cloud-native solution.

Personally, I joined this team as the Director of Cloud Platform Engineering
to get in on the ground floor of an initiative to not only change the way
DataStax does business but also to change how globally distributed databases
are delivered and deployed. Hopefully, you also see the potential and exciting
challenges, and want to join us on the journey!

If you're interested, don't hesitate to reach out to me directly:
jim.mccollom_datastax_com

Buzzword soup: Cassandra, Go/Golang, GraphQL, Docker, Kubernetes, Envoy,
Istio, React, AWS, Azure, ElasticSearch

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Front-end Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$200k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects while concurrently
laying the foundation for a stand-alone product which will focus on enabling
business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We are being smart in
our approach balancing software consulting with our own product. We balance
both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the future. We have an
excellent four person team in place with Big-4 backend experience. We're
looking to get one final person in place to help us define what a modern and
maintainable front-end stack should look like and to help build our product.
Hopefully that's you.

Who you are: An incredibly motivated, amazingly talented full stack engineer
whose abilities truly shine on the front end. You know React, Webpack, CSS,
Sass, JSX, and the other standard front-end technologies we aren't as familiar
with. You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You are
meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done, yet
know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

------
ahmed-sharkasy
Documents Classification | NLP | London, UK | Remote | Full time

"Organizing the world’s knowledge and adding context to content” is our
mission at Knowledge Officer. That’s why work hard on our core natural
language processing and applied machine learning with a main focus on
documents cleaning, documents classification and auto labeling. All that needs
to be served based on our recommendation techniques to suggest the right
content to the right user at the right time.

We are looking for ML / NLP Engineer to join us and become a part of our
research team and contribute to the current world’s challenges in NLP and
Machine Learning.

Website: Knowledgeofficer.com Please apply here: [https://angel.co/knowledge-
officer-1/jobs/363003-machine-lea...](https://angel.co/knowledge-
officer-1/jobs/363003-machine-learning-natural-language-processing-engineer)

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Experienced)
[https://grnh.se/89980b421](https://grnh.se/89980b421) Full Time | ONSITE |
SaaS

WHAT: We enable internet businesses to connect to their customers as humans.
As our communications platform expands, we’re facing many exciting scaling
challenges and building holistic roadmaps where your expertise can be applied
to areas such as building a beautiful messenger composer, rule matching,
deliverability, security, app availability and machine learning, to name a
few.

ROLE: You'll be a product engineer at Intercom - someone who solves real
customer problems through a smart and efficient application of your technical
knowledge and your tools. You will be able to see the impact of your work on
millions of users that send messages via Intercom on a daily basis. We want
you to contribute to our product roadmap and provide technical mentorship to
other engineers.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL, MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our
storage. Our web messenger is built on React. We have API and integration
clients for Ruby / Rails, Java, PHP, Node, Go, and .NET. We like to buy the
best tools and services where available but will build our own when we need
to—we use an in-house continuous deployment service and built our own
lightweight project management tooling.

How we work and where to apply:
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

Or you can email me directly :) ewa@intercom.com

------
fabienduvalbzh
Netatmo | Full-Stack, Backend software engineers | Boulogne-Billancourt,
Paris, France | Onsite | full-time |
[https://www.netatmo.com/](https://www.netatmo.com/)

Netatmo is all about the Smart Home!

\- Manage your house’s heating from our connected Thermostat, designed with
Philippe Starck.

\- Detect intruders and pesky animals wandering your garden with our cameras
embedding artificial intelligence and image processing.

\- Control your home’s lights and electrical sockets using our products
designed with Legrand.

\- Access the largest personal weather station network on earth from our world
map of connected sensors
([https://weathermap.netatmo.com](https://weathermap.netatmo.com))

Tech:

NodeJS, PHP, C++, Docker, Mongo, Kafka. Microservices oriented

More information here:
[https://www.netatmo.com/company/jobs](https://www.netatmo.com/company/jobs)

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Boston | Full-time | Onsite | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in boosting expert’s performance with machines. We are at the
forefront in applying AI in the life sciences to more rapidly generate
breakthroughs.

Netrias is working on a novel database technology to support the creation and
processing of large datasets in the life sciences using AI techniques. We are
seeking a talented Senior Software Engineer to contribute to the development
of this technology. Growth is available across the design, build, test, and
implementation aspects of the software development life cycle. See our job ad
for more details:

Senior Software Engineer (Java)
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Software Engineer (SWE), Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) |
Trondheim, Norway | INTERNS | ONSITE | [https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about)

HUNT Cloud delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing
on biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies.

We believe it should be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible,
elegant and secure computing environments to store, access and extract
knowledge from sensitive data.

You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything from
core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers towards
workflow magic. We write and use open source tools and code.

Stack: Python, R, Singularity, Docker, Kubernetes, OpenStack, Ceph, Ansible,
Juju, MAAS.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | Full Stack Developer, Senior Full Stack Developer | London, UK |
Onsite, Full-time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. Our web platform is the number one source for data on these
exciting companies.

If you’re a fearless generalist who loves working with Django and Python and
doesn’t mind getting stuck into different problems then this could be the
perfect opportunity for you.

You'll help us as we try to solve some of our big problems like: finding and
matching the people associated with high-growth companies, improving our
advanced search tools, better understanding our users' behaviour and improving
our machine learning classifiers.

Our current stack includes Django, Python, D3, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, scikit-learn and much more!

Apply at:
[https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/](https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/)

------
DayneRathbone
Karma | Canberra (Australia), or Remote | Full-time or Part-time | $65k -
$100k | UI Designer and/or Web Developer |
[https://karma.wiki](https://karma.wiki)

Karma’s is a platform for writing and sharing open letters; our mission is to
help people have meaningful experiences online. The platform is in beta, and
currently undergoing significant changes.

This is a 6 month contract, with the possibility of a permanent position. Min
20 hrs/week. In this role you be working with our UX designer and frontend
developer to create our new UI
([https://goo.gl/Cpeoie](https://goo.gl/Cpeoie)). Ideal candidate has skills
and experience in UX, UI, and web development, but we are willing to consider
applicants with specialisation in UI or web development.

Technologies we use: React / HTML5 / CSS

Contact me for more info: dayne@karma.wiki

------
juniorplenty
BitMEX | NodeJS / React / Kubernetes / Data Science / Security / Product
Management / UX / QA | Onsite, Visa

BitMEX is the the largest P2P crypto-coins trading platform in the world. As
one of the fastest-growing companies in the Cryptocurrency and Fintech space,
we provide a unique, trading-focused experience to digital currency markets.
BitMEX is a finance-first company, building upon the technologies and best
practices used in today’s fast-moving derivatives markets and bringing them to
the web.

We are hiring motivated self-starters to work on challenging problem sets.
BitMEX serves hundreds of thousands of demanding customers transacting
billions of USD per day.

All positions offer ample vacation time, company work-abroad trips, and
competitive salaries.

[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-bitmex/](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-
at-bitmex/)

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack (Rails), Senior Frontend (ReactJS) |
San Francisco, CA | 80k-150k, 0.25%-2.5%

We're looking for a senior engineer to join our experienced team in building
software to rethink the employee experience from the ground up. Founders are
entrepreneurs who previously sold a company to Twitter before and are taking
the lessons learned in the space to create a new suite of everyday work tools
focused on end-user delight, habit forming products, mobile-first design
thinking, and machine learning to drive insights.

We have a large enterprise client signed up from day 1 and are looking for
talented full stack developers (Rails + React).

Apply: email ryan@gocleary.com with your resume or via angelist
[https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-engineer)

------
apeace
Pilot Fiber | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite

About our product: [https://www.pilotfiber.com](https://www.pilotfiber.com)

Apply here:
[https://www.pilotfiber.com/careers/](https://www.pilotfiber.com/careers/)

I'm a senior software engineer here and I'm happy to answer questions in
comments or via email: andrew @ the domain above.

Pilot Fiber is a new kind of internet provider for businesses, currently
serving New York City and Philadelphia. We deliver fiber-optic internet (up to
10x faster than Google Fiber) with no contracts, white glove customer service,
and a 100% uptime guarantee.

On a daily basis, we defy corporate monopolies that are decades old, and
delight customers with some of the fastest internet in the world. We're a
small close knit team based in NYC, with expansion plans for additional metro
areas throughout 2018.

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Product Managers (Agile)

QA Testers (SQL)

Apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-
dTZ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-dTZ) and we will get back to
you shortly!

------
vyrotek
DriveTime | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Tempe, Arizona

C#, RESTful services, Angular, TypeScript, Node, Azure

DriveTime is ranked 12th nationally as the “best place to work” for IT
employees. With over 145 dealerships across the country, DriveTime is nation’s
largest integrated used car retailer.

* Competitive Salary + Full Benefits: Medical, Dental, and Vision

* 401K, life, Long-term Disability Insurance

* Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program & Technical Training

* Company outings including Golfing, Spring Training Game, and Habitat for Humanity

* An AMAZING, fun, progressive work environment featuring a gym, pool table, foosball, horse shoes, electronic gaming, Virtual Reality Room, a large outdoor turf for tossing frisbees and footballs, gas BBQs, etc.

[https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/23256/soft...](https://jobs.drivetime.com/Openings/Details/jobid/23256/software-
engineer)

------
Tibbes
Semmle | Research/Software/Security Engineer | Oxford, UK | Onsite, Full-time

Semmle helps some of the biggest software and financial companies, such as
Microsoft, Google, and Credit Suisse, develop more secure software, faster.

If you'd like to get a taste of our technology go to
[https://lgtm.com](https://lgtm.com) where we analyse over 70,000 of the most
popular open source projects, or check out the vulnerabilities we've recently
reported at [https://lgtm.com/blog](https://lgtm.com/blog)

We are looking for great engineers work on a mix of problems ranging from
compiler work and program analysis to vulnerability finding to building solid
1000-node distributed systems.

Go to [https://semmle.com/careers](https://semmle.com/careers) or email
careers@semmle.com

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | San Francisco, CA.

Machine Learning Evangelist: Full time, Onsite

Be the public face of machine learning optimization.

Built by data scientists for data scientists, SigOpt’s Optimization Platform
is fundamentally changing the way models are tuned. For machine learning
models in particular, this represents an opportunity to make optimization
better, cheaper, and faster.

But machine learning is noisy, so we need a Machine Learning Evangelist to be
our signal. As the public face of optimization, you will be the advocate for
data scientists who deserve a better way to tune and an expert ambassador to
constituencies that stretch across industry and academia. With an optimization
first and SigOpt second attitude, your efforts will spread the tuning gospel
and build a community of users that push the envelope on its potential.

Responsibilities: -Nurture a machine learning community by producing and
presenting technical content, whether in the form of blog posts, whitepapers,
trainings, videos, or otherwise -Enable leading machine learning partners to
tell the optimization story, and collaborate with them at live events,
conferences, and in online forums -Earn speaking roles at conferences,
meetups, and other live events to build momentum for optimization and its
technical potential -Engage machine learning and artificial intelligence
oriented communities early and often to build relationships, familiarity, and
support for optimization as a critical part of AI/ML

You are: -A quick study, who builds on 2-5 years of technical machine learning
experience to translate complex subjects into concise explanations -A student
of AI/ML who has a technical degree and a proficiency in computer science,
machine learning, and the technology stack that enables it -As comfortable
speaking in front of a room of a hundred as penning a blog that nails a
critical point. -Driven to start and build something -Frequently caught
reading and engaging too much in AI/ML banter

------
iEchoic
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Time | Full-stack software engineer | REMOTE (U.S.)

Guilded helps gamers build and organize online gaming teams. We're looking for
senior full-stack software engineers. You'll be a very early engineer (first
7) at a quickly-growing, engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern
processes and tools to build features that teams need and love.

We're a fully-remote team. We know that many engineers are the happiest and do
their best work when they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that
sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you - drop us a line at
jobs@guilded.gg. No recruiters/agencies please.

Required experience: 5+ years software development, 2+ years directly building
and shipping consumer products

Required expertise: JavaScript, React, SQL

More info at [https://www.guilded.gg/jobs](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Spring-Boot, Amazon Aurora, Docker, API
Gateway, Swagger, Redis

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...).

------
radparker
SMT (formerly Sportvision) | SF Bay Area | Full-time | ONSITE SMT’s broadcast
and onsite solutions have played an integral role in the presentation of the
world’s most prestigious sporting and entertainment events, from the Olympics
to the Super Bowl, Triple Crown, tennis Grand Slams, NASCAR, IndyCar, NHL,
NCAA basketball, PGA majors and much more. Our SF Bay Area office works on a
variety of topics, including image processing, computer vision, graphics, and
data analysis.

* Senior Software Engineer - Bundle Adjustment and 3D Reconstruction

* Senior Software Engineer - Real-time Graphics

Full-time positions for Bay Area office:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/default/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=1c5708ba-3db3-4f24-9fd2-f7f14894943b)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

~~~
0xac
If anyone gets confused, just convert the back of the postcard from its hex
values to the ascii characters; next, it's trivial to see the pattern of the
message.

And do see if you can find the 7z archive on the front!

------
seelau
Precious | Senior iOS Developer, Employee #1 | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time

\--

== Company Intro ==

Hi, co-founder of Precious here. Precious is a well-funded, profitable, seed-
stage startup. We work to make families happier, healthier and stronger. We're
backed by YCombinator, Sesame Street, and Collaborative Fund. Our first
product is an iOS app that uses AI to organize a new parent's baby photos.
We're a team of 2 co-founders, and we already have over $2mm of annual revenue
from paying customers who love our app. Check it out in the app store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/baby-art-by-
precious/id11035...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/baby-art-by-
precious/id1103530261?mt=8)

\--

== Role ==

We want a Senior iOS Developer to join as the first employee. As employee #1,
you'll have an incredible impact on the product and company. You should have
2+ years of experience building iOS apps in Objective-C. Full-stack experience
is a plus. We have lots to build!

Apply if you want:

• Early stage startup opportunity, but without the risk of cash burn (we're
profitable) and funding risk (we're well funded) and bad pay (we pay
competitively)

• Lots of autonomy and responsibility

• Fast moving & tight knit team

• Work life balance

• Join our mission to make families happier healthier and stronger

More details about the company & role here:
[https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357127-senior-ios-
engineer...](https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357127-senior-ios-engineer-1st-
employee)

\--

== Contact ==

To learn more, please email me directly at chris@preciousapp.com

------
IVDV
PlayVS | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.playvs.com/careers](https://www.playvs.com/careers)

PlayVS is building the league system and infrastructure for high school
esports and have the exclusive rights to introduce video games as a sport in
20K high schools nationwide. We manage the league, the matches, and the
experience. For the first time ever, students can play esports for a state
championship like other sports and be recognized by their state association.

More information about PlayVS: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/19/playvs-
wants-every-high-sc...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/19/playvs-wants-every-
high-school-to-have-an-esports-team/)

We're hiring:

* Senior Fullstack Engineer: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/360173-senior-fullstack-eng...](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/360173-senior-fullstack-engineer)

* Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372249-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372249-front-end-engineer)

* QA Tester: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372284-qa-tester](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372284-qa-tester)

* Data Analyst: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372310-data-analyst](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372310-data-analyst)

There's tons of other openings in Community, Operations, and Marketing. Take a
look, let us know if there's a fit. :)

[https://www.playvs.com/careers](https://www.playvs.com/careers)

------
petesoder
Hakka Labs (AI Conference) | Dir of Marketing | REMOTE | Full time |
[http://dataengconf.com](http://dataengconf.com)

Hakka Labs is looking for a Director of Marketing to be responsible for all
marketing efforts across the Hakka Labs network internationally. Our flagship
event is DataEngConf, a deeply technical 2-day, multi-track conference at the
intersection of data engineering, data science and AI.

You must have a background in marketing of a technical product geared towards
software engineers. Help us grow our existing conferences globally - we're
launched in SF and NYC, and adding Barcelona/Europe and China next.

Please apply via AngelList: [https://angel.co/hakka-labs/jobs/372539-director-
of-marketin...](https://angel.co/hakka-labs/jobs/372539-director-of-marketing)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer, Deep Learning
Engineer | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte (backed by NEA and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for a
software engineer with experience shipping production code. This is a unique
opportunity to productionize a fairly research-oriented team. Our company is
based in SF with offices in Norway and code is primarily in Python and
Node.js.

We are also hiring a deep learning engineer to work on product and algorithm
development.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at www.aquabyte.ai or @aquabyteai. Email
jobs@aquabyte.ai with any questions.

We're Hiring:

• Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-06565...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-065655471e36)

• Deep Learning Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65e1fd5b8)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
ac_brightidea
Brightidea Career Opportunities:

Brightidea is an innovation platform used by Enterprise organizations across
the world. (Our mission is to "transform the way the world innovates").
Customers include: General Electric, Nike, and Adobe; we help our clients
disrupt their own business before their competitors do.

We are hiring for both technical and non-technical roles:

Head of Engineering -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/839088/?gh_jid=839088](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/839088/?gh_jid=839088)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

QA Manager -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1078784/?gh_jid=1078784](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1078784/?gh_jid=1078784)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1138101/?gh_jid=1138101](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1138101/?gh_jid=1138101)
San Francisco or New York | Full-time (Onsite)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/859486/?gh_jid=859486](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/859486/?gh_jid=859486)

Account Executive -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1126374/?gh_jid=1126374](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1126374/?gh_jid=1126374)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Contract Sourcer -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1143249/?gh_jid=1143249](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1143249/?gh_jid=1143249)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Please email me if you’re interested in learning more!

acurry@brightidea.com

------
mmooddeell
MMOODDEELL | Frontend Developer | Full-Time | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | incl.
ESOP

We're an early stage freelancer marketplace for models and influencers with
the overall goal to become the Upwork of the creative industry.

Your profile: • Minimum of two years of professional experience in web
developing • Very good understanding of technology and user interfaces •
Experienced in react, angular or vue. Familiar with AWS and general industry
best practises • Hands-on mentality

We offer: • Individual responsibility and freedom of choice in a young company
with flat hierarchies • Possibility to shape the company and have a bold
impact with your work • Great opportunities for personal development in an
ambitious and motivated team with passion for fashion, technology and business
and fun at work • Build a global product from scratch to disrupt an entire
industry

Send me an email if interested: ludwig.henne@mmooddeell.com

THX!

------
aaronblasdel
Bossa Nova Robotics | Multiple Roles | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full Time At
Bossanova we create service robots for the global retail industry. Our robots’
mission is to make large scale stores run efficiently by automating the
collection and analysis of on-shelf inventory data. We drive autonomously
through aisles, navigating safely among customers and store associates.

More information on us:

\- [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609997/the-robots-
patroll...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609997/the-robots-patrolling-
walmarts-aisles/)

\- [http://fortune.com/2018/03/26/walmart-robot-bossa-
nova/](http://fortune.com/2018/03/26/walmart-robot-bossa-nova/)

\- [http://bossanova.com/](http://bossanova.com/)

Robotics Software Engineer - Make autonomous robots do real work in the real
world - C++, ROS, Python, Linux(Ubuntu pref)
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/BeI6GpH8MT/Rob...](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/BeI6GpH8MT/Robotics-
Software-Engineer)

Robotics Software Manager - Manage a small team of dedicated focused robotics
software engineers and help them develop the future of robotics. -
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/bgdH6wAZAD/Rob...](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/bgdH6wAZAD/Robotics-
Software-Manager)

If interested please apply through the links above. Email me at
aaron.blasdel@bossanova.com if you have any questions.

Other open positions:
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/)

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Software Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google Digital News Initiative.

We are looking for Software Engineers (Fullstack) to work on our specialized
CMS. We require solid experience in JavaScript, HTML, CSS, some object
oriented language and SQL. Experience with AngularJS, SASS, React, Symfony,
Silex, Laravel is desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin and no german
language skills are required.

Our tech stack is mainly Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, Elastic Search and
AWS services like RDS, EC2, SQS, DynamoDB, ElastiCache.

If you are interested, please send your CV and Cover Letter to jobs@spectrm.de

------
moonrisejobs
Moonrise / Senior Full Stack Engineer / Chicago, IL / ONSITE FULL-TIME/
www.moonrise.works

Moonrise is connecting workers with local shifts for income. They're helping
these people finally get ahead or escape financial emergencies.

Moonrise is seeking a Senior Full Stack Engineer. In this role, you will be
developing new features and maintaining functionality of our core product. You
are a self-driven engineer that understands the technologies that power the
web - from databases to web servers, client-side JavaScript to server-side
APIs - you enjoy building it all! Additionally, you empathize with your users
and can apply basic product design principles to your work. You enjoy
mentoring junior members of the team and working collaboratively across
business units.

Keywords: API, PHP, HTML5, JavaScript, server-side

For more info contact HR@moonrise.com or amanda@avyet.com.

------
seregine
[https://outschool.com](https://outschool.com) | Principal software engineer |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite

We're a marketplace of small-group classes for kids and teens, taught online
over video chat. We have a real business that we're now starting to scale,
late seed stage. You would join us as engineer #3 to build experiences for
teachers, students, and parents.

Our stack is modern JavaScript: React, GraphQL (Apollo), Node/Express,
Postgres. We require at least 5 years of professional programming experience,
ideally shipping consumer-facing product features in a startup environment.

Here's a longer job description:
[https://outschool.workable.com/jobs/668815](https://outschool.workable.com/jobs/668815)

Apply there or reach out to mikhail@ our domain if you're interested.

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, New York, Austin, Chicago,
Amsterdam, London, Dublin, Stockholm, Berlin, Singapore, Buenos Aires | Onsite

At Facebook, Solutions Engineers are creative problem solvers who strive to
reconcile business challenges using various technologies to create effective
marketing solutions. Our team is looking for high performance full-stack
engineers with an entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Engineer, you will
lead the advertising industry by building new solutions and enabling partners
to realize the full potential of those solutions. You will write production-
grade code for Facebook Ads products in collaboration with product engineering
teams. This role will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving and
consult clients on creating and executing an ad-tech strategy.

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/)

Facebook | Solutions Engineer Manager | Menlo Park, New York | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team. You would support a distributed team, so travel would be
required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management, with the
other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
weejewel
Athom | Node.js Developer | Enschede, The Netherlands | Full Time | Onsite |
€50K - €70K Salary | [https://www.athom.com](https://www.athom.com) At Athom
we make the smart home available to everyone. Our product Homey can be bought
in retail stores such as Coolblue & MediaMarkt for € 299,- and enables users
to connect everything at home.

We are a scale-up and do hardware, software, marketing and support all in-
house. We also have the largest home automation community on the internet,
which many of also create Homey Apps that run on Homey itself.

Our software stack is mainly Node.js and React Native. We are looking for a
new colleague that has experience with either.

Visit [https://go.athom.com/jobs](https://go.athom.com/jobs) for more info, or
send me an e-mail at emile@athom.nl.

------
sswaner
Athene (athene.com) | Actuarial Data Experts | Base $100k+ and bonus | Des
Moines | ONSITE | FILL-TIME |
[https://www.athene.com/careers](https://www.athene.com/careers) Athene is a
leading retirement services company that is building a foundational framework
to encompass the full complement of our data. We are looking for skilled data
architects/developers/scientists who have fixed annuity business domain
knowledge and experience with data aggregation and preparation for actuarial
usage. The Athene data team is integrating and conforming data from multiple
systems into a dynamic and scalable set of data marts. We use Postgres and
Python. We are hiring in beautiful Des Moines, Iowa and offer relocation. If
you are interested please email SKoogler (at) athene (dot) com

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| FULL TIME | Singapore, Sydney, Melbourne & Ho Chi Minh
|[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike a growing Digital Products company with 10 offices around the
world. We work across a range of industries on consumer & enterprise apps with
clients such as Emirates, 7Eleven, The UN & Westfield. Our mission is to
'Improve people's lives through technology'.

We're growing and hiring for the following positions: \- Android Engineers \-
Solutions Architect \- .Net Developer \- Java Developer \- Technical Director

Check out our open jobs here: [https://tigerspike.com/join-
us/engineering/](https://tigerspike.com/join-us/engineering/) or drop me an
email for more info: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
gcav66
Anaconda | Sr. Technical Advocate | Austin | ONSITE Preferred

What You’ll Do:

Become an expert in the IT operations lifecycle for data science

Develop technical and “how to” guides, presentations, blog posts and video
segments

Participate in phone, online and in-person meetings with customers to
understand their IT environment and their key challenges in deploying data
science

Participate in marketing programs such as webinars and events

Develop competitive analyses that are actionable by sales engineers

What You Need:

Proven presentation skills to senior level technical audiences, and on video

Ability to quickly write technically accurate documents that are simple, easy
to understand and concise

Demonstrable hands-on technical problem solver

Linux and Windows technical competency

Ability to learn and assimilate technical information quickly

Ability to travel up to 35%

More details and where to apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/anaconda/jobs/938367](https://boards.greenhouse.io/anaconda/jobs/938367)

------
sonali_puri0310
We are looking to hire a Sr SaaS/Enterprise Tech professional for Matrix
Partners India, a tier 1 global Venture Capital Fund. Role summarised below:

• Focus Area: SaaS/Enterprise Tech investments for Matrix Partners India. •
Title: VP/Director/MD basis experience and skillset. • Ideal Age: 28 to 40
years (flexible for exceptional experience). • Location: Bangalore, India. •
Education Background: Tier 1 undergrad (IITs / BITs/ Stanford, Berkeley etc.)
AND/OR Tier 1 Post grad (IIMs/ISB/Harvard/Stanford/Wharton). • Work
Experience: 8+ years’ experience in high-quality, market-defining companies in
product/marketing/business functions of which at least 5 years have been at a
reputed SaaS/Enterprise tech company in the US / India

INTERESTED CANDIDATES PLEASE WRITE ON sonalim@vitoindia.com

------
moonrisejobs
Moonrise / Senior Front End Engineer / Chicago, IL / ONSITE FULL-TIME/
www.moonrise.works

Moonrise is connecting workers with local shifts for income. They're helping
their workers finally get ahead or escape financial emergencies. This is life
changing for them.

Moonrise is seeking a Senior Front End Engineer. In this role, you will be
developing new features and maintaining functionality of our core product. You
are a self-driven engineer that embraces the power JavaScript and CSS provide
in developing beautiful and responsive web applications. Additionally, you
empathize with your users and can apply basic product design principles to
your work. You enjoy mentoring junior members of the team and working
collaboratively across business units.

Keywords: HMTL5, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, React, Vue, Angular

For more info contact HR@moonrise.com or amanda@avyet.com.

------
edibiase
Apple | Software Applications Engineer - Spreadsheet Apps | Pittsburgh, PA |
Onsite

Are you passionate about the future of consumer productivity software? Ready
to create amazing user experiences for macOS, iOS and the web? Do you want to
write code that is as elegant as the output it produces? The Numbers team is
looking for a dynamic software engineer with the drive and desire to deliver
beautiful and engaging applications on multiple platforms.

As a member of the Numbers team, you will contribute to current and future
applications in the productivity group. You will collaborate with our design
team to define new features, drive implementation of those features to
completion and ultimately see them delight our customers. You will work
closely with other engineers, human interface designers, and different groups
across Apple. Your contributions will have a major impact on well-established
but fast-moving software used and loved by millions of people to get things
done at home, in their communities and their jobs.

Engineers on our team regularly have the opportunity to contribute to every
facet of our products, from high-level UI to low-level data structures and
algorithms to server code running on iCloud supporting shared document
collaboration, as well as going beyond code to influence everything from user
interface to project planning. iWork engineers have exposure to nearly every
technology available on Apple’s platforms, get to ship code targeting many of
our products, and get to learn from the many experienced people on our team
and across the company. You’ll be trusted to work with your teammates to come
up with the best solutions to technical problems and drive their adoption, and
will make use of code review, automated testing, and other tools to help make
sure your code meets our goals for code and customer quality.

Apply:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008&openJobId=113586008)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer with an eye for
the frontend, we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 3rd dev on our
team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. The
technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js, react, mobx,
angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux. You will be given
endless one-on-one support to progress rapidly to an experienced developer. My
expectation is that what you're missing in experience, you will make up for in
a desire to learn.

Email careers@rapidtender.com for more details (no recruiters please)

PS also looking for someone for a Customer Success / Training role too!

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | People Operations Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

~~~
mlthoughts2018
Does DuckDuckGo hire for any machine learning / information retrieval roles? I
love using DuckDuckGo, but occasionally hit use cases when I wish it had more
of the information retrieval capabilities that these technologies are often
used to provide in a search engine context. Would be very interested to know
if this is planned work for you guys.

------
sebmak
PAIRIN | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack (Rails), Mid Level Frontend (ReactJS) |
Denver, CO ONSITE |
[https://www.pairin.com/careers](https://www.pairin.com/careers)

We are looking for a talented, enthusiastic, an experienced Developers to join
our engineering team. You will be working with our technology team to continue
to expand our modular React front end applications, supported by a
decentralized Rails platform.

You will also be working in a team oriented environment, collaborating with
both business and engineering. PAIRIN is a social enterprise company whose
mission is to make education relevant and hiring equitable. The PAIRIN team
believes that by providing the right data, tools, and resources, we can remove
the barriers that prevent people and organizations from reaching their maximum
potential.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 40 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Lead Infrastructure Engineer
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data) - REMOTE OK
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

~~~
AmitJS
REMOTE is USA Only ?

------
ChrisSenseye
Senseye | Austin, TX (ONSITE) | Full-time | $80k - $100k + Equity | Machine
Learning Software Engineer | [http://www.senseye.co/](http://www.senseye.co/)

Senseye aims to revolutionize the way humans communicate with technology. We
are developing a unique, sensory interface technology to create a direct link
from a computer to a human’s mind via the complex dynamic properties of the
human eye.

We're looking for a machine learning engineer that loves solving meaningful
problems to join our team in downtown Austin. We are a diverse group of people
with a broad range of backgrounds, experience, and perspectives who have a lot
of work to do and we're excited to have your help to achieve our visionary
goals.

• From deep learning to gradient boosting, apply your experience and training
to select, develop, and refine a variety of machine learning systems.

• Utilize frameworks such as TensorFlow, Keras, scikit-learn, Torch/ PyTorch,
XGBoost, et al. to implement ML into production.

• Use your knowledge in an Object Oriented language (we primarily use Python)
to write and maintain safe, clean, and testable code and combine your efforts.

• Sift through data to preprocess, feature engineer, visualize, and prepare
for machine learning applications.

• Join forces with our research and engineering resources to interpret and
apply existing research where possible and develop and conduct new trials when
needed.

• Stay sharp by finding ways to grow your knowledge and help us to continually
improve. We’re embarking on a new path, and don’t know everything that we
don’t know yet.

• Find ways to apply your adaptability and flexibility. We're a small group
and need all the teamwork we can get to reach our goals.

Apply here:
[https://senseye.workable.com/j/330EE30405](https://senseye.workable.com/j/330EE30405)

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Statistics ML Researchers / Software Engineers | ONSITE
Berkeley, California |

Co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The Voleon Group combines an
academic approach to research with an emphasis on scalability and risk
management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the forefront of the finance
industry. At Voleon, we approach investment management through the prism of
machine learning, in which flexible statistical models are applied to the
problem of financial prediction. Rather than having humans look at individual
events within the marketplace, machine learning employs statistical algorithms
capable of detecting persistent effects across large swaths of data.

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-110k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (AngularJS) and full stack) (80-110k CAD)

* QA/QE Engineers (50-90k CAD)

* Tech support engineers/junior developers (30-60k CAD)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #225 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2017, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
nparikh
CareMessage (YC W14) | Remote or San Francisco |
[https://caremessage.org](https://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for our first Data Scientist to help us gain valuable
and actionable insights from patients on our platform. You will help prepare,
model and operationalize large datasets and help us develop and scale our data
strategy. This as a great role for someone who is passionate about improving
the health of vulnerable populations and is looking for an opportunity to have
a meaningful impact on our company's future. We are a remote first team that
values open collaboration and shared ownership.

More info:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/1166818](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/1166818)

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~150 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 GPUs, with 512 V100 32Gb GPUs coming soon. Using our cluster we
achieved the world record of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisor is Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley). Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, and Mitsui & Co.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to realizing cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more,
and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

------
amitutk
Basepair | New York | Head of Bioinformatics | ONSITE

Basepair develops SaaS to manage, analyze and interpret next generation
sequencing (NGS) data. Scientists and physicians at Harvard Medical School,
NYU, UCSD, etc. analyze their data on Basepair to make breakthrough medical
discoveries in cancer, AIDS, etc, and provide better medical care to patients.

We are looking at a technically skilled and detail oriented scientist to lead
our bioinformatics effort. Your goal is to develop, validate and update best-
in-class NGS pipelines. You communicate with existing and prospective users to
answer questions about the pipeline, perform custom analysis and figure out
new analyses Basepair should offer. You will be the face of Basepair’s
bioinformatics expertise; conduct webinars, publish content, etc. As the
company grows, you will help recruit, train and manage bioinformatics
scientists.

* What you will be doing \- Develop and validate best-practices pipelines for variant calling, gene expression, epigenetics, single cell RNA-Seq, etc. \- Stay up to-date with the latest bioinformatics tools for QC, alignment, variant calling, annotation, expression analysis, peak calling, etc. \- Have knowledge of public datasets and consortiums \- Perform custom bioinformatics analysis for users \- Conduct webinar, QnA, etc. \- Publish research papers, white papers, blogs, tweets \- Represent Basepair at conferences and meetings \- Recruit, train and manage the bioinformatics team

* What you will need for this position \- PhD in computational biology or related field \- 3+ years of experience of building NGS pipelines \- Expertise in Python algorithm development, data visualization, ability to read and modify other people’s source code \- Proficiency in Linux, setting up servers, installing packages, bash scripting, etc. \- Design reports to help non-technical users understand their data \- Ability to work independently, prioritize tasks and manage your time productively \- Excellent communication skills, including scientific writing

Email me at amit@[domain of website]

------
cvanderwalt
Factr.com| Full stack Dev, ML, NLP, DevOps | Remote or NY | Full-time

Factr (factr.com) is a collaboration platform for individuals and groups to
gather, organize and share information. We are looking to hire full time,
remote or NY full stack developer to maintain, scale and extend our
React/Django/Celery/ElasticSearch/AWS stack on AWS with Ansible. Knowledge of
these technologies or similar is essential, but we'd especially appreciate
experience in either or both (A) scaling Elasticsearch (ES) for complex
queries and large datasets & (B) applying established machine learning (ML)
techniques for topic modeling: both ML and ES power exciting features to help
users sort and make sense of large streams of information. If you are
interested, please contact us with your resume at jobs@factr.com.

------
orionstein
Rentpath | Full stack JS Engineer / Senior Frontend Engineer / React Engineer
| FULL-TIME | Atlanta, Georgia | ONSITE | $80k - $120k (USD)

Work with a world leader in the digital rental space, and build and maintain
our key brands and properties.

We're an organization that has been in the space for 40 years, and work with a
cutting edge spread of technologies. We have strived to find the best, and you
can find a home in our passionate, talented teams.

Benefits / Office

    
    
      - Medical/dental/vision coverage
    
      - Your own laptop and standing desk
    
      - Competitive Vacation
    
      - Buckhead Skyline office
    
    

Apply via our site or email me at ofree[at]rentpath[dot]com:

React Engineer:
[https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?postid=KHP73L0v8cA](https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?postid=KHP73L0v8cA)

------
MPiccinato
Sift | Detroit, MI | Fulltime | ONSITE REMOTE |
[https://www.justsift.com](https://www.justsift.com)

At Sift, we build applications to help organizations better understand their
people. We want organizations to feel more like closely knit teams, where
everyone supports each other to achieve their shared mission. We’re just
around 2 years old, but we’ve already secured 15,000+ users and over 20
clients. We’re proud to have Quicken Loans using our apps to better understand
who makes up their amazing team.

\- Mid/Senior Backend (Node.js, Express

\- DevOps (AWS, Azure, moving to containers)

\- Mid/Senior Frontend (React, React Native)

Shoot me an email if you have any questions or apply through our jobs site,
[https://www.justsift.com/jobs/](https://www.justsift.com/jobs/)

Mat P, CTO, matp@justsift.com

------
mpennypacker
Soft Edge | DevOps Engineer | Washington, DC Area (McLean,VA) | Full-time |
ONSITE

The Soft Edge is a government relations and advocacy software company
established in 1990. We help non-profits, associations and corporations manage
their legislative intelligence and advocacy efforts in a single platform. We
have a small but growing engineering team. We are looking for someone to help
us further automate and scale.

For more information about the position, see
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=devops+engineer&jk=124e7bee...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=devops+engineer&jk=124e7bee50b35754&_ga=2.267243788.341023542.1527866648-1004898745.1520257356)

For more information about our company, see
[https://www.thesoftedge.com](https://www.thesoftedge.com)

------
ppinnovations
PPI | BMS Firmware Engineer | $120K-$150K + Equity | San Jose, CA |Onsite,
Full Time

PPI is seeking a highly motivated candidate to join its Engineering team. As a
BMS Firmware Engineer you will lead the planning, execution, and delivery of
the BMS firmware for prototype and production battery modules and packs.

Required Duties: •Provide engineering expertise in the area of battery
management system firmware •Lead integration of BMS firmware by working
closely with battery pack team •Design test methodology and perform tests to
ensure product meets industry specifications and safety requirements •Start to
finish ownership of computer code for battery management, functional safety
and fail safe requirements – from specification to design, prototype, and
manufacturing •Develop requirements documentation and software change requests
•Collaborative work with mechanical, digital control, thermal design, and
manufacturing •Collaborate on controller architectural decisions to drive
robust system design •Advanced battery controls and new concept development

Key Qualifications: •5-10 years firmware development experience •BS in
EE/CE/CS, MS preferred, or equivalent experience and exceptional ability
•Proficient in C/C++ development for embedded systems •Experience in
development of digital and analog interfaces •Familiar with GIT version
control •Knowledge of automotive networking standards (e.g. CAN, LIN, UART,
SPI, I2C) •Experience in implementing RTOS •Low level driver development (e.g.
CAN, SPI, 12C, ADC, PWM) •Strong background with debugging tools •General
familiarity with basic control theory and digital implementation of controls.
•Experience in obtaining product safety certification through a NRTL (e.g. UL,
CE, CSA, CCC, etc.) •Familiarity with lithium-ion battery handling, safety,
and usage •Experience with cross functional team interaction (technical and
non-technical)

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/675707440/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/675707440/)

------
steffan
MongoDB | Consulting Engineer | Seattle / Remote Western US w/ travel |
mongodb.com

MongoDB is looking for a consulting engineer for the west coast Professional
Services team.

I'm looking for someone well-rounded with some development experience,
familiarity with databases, and solid skills in Linux. MongoDB experience is
helpful, but not necessary.

It's an opportunity to be part of an amazing and very talented team, to get to
work with a wider variety of companies than you'll likely see anywhere else,
and to explore a variety of technologies.

I am specifically hiring for the US West Coast, but positions are open
elsewhere in the US and in Europe / EMEA.

More information here:
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/62108](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/62108)

PM me with questions for for more details

------
tehwalrus
C# Software Engineer | ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
jobs.picotech.com

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out the recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
markableai
Markable.ai| Sr. Backend Engineer & Sr. Frontend Engineer | New York, NY and
Madison, WI

Info: Markable uses AI computer vision technology to make all photos and
videos immediately shoppable. We identify clothing products in photos and
videos, offering the exact and similar visual matches for immediate purchase.

We are looking for talented individuals to develop and deploy the architecture
delivering Markable's visual search technology. We are hiring two senior
backend engineers and one senior frontend engineer.

Benefits: 401k, full suite of health benefits, travel subsidy, great
coworkers, and awesome projects to work on

Learn more at the job descriptions:
[https://angel.co/markable/jobs](https://angel.co/markable/jobs). Please email
alex@markable.ai if you would like to learn more & apply. :)

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Open positions: Software Engineers (all levels), Senior DevOps Engineer,
Product Designer, Product Manager, and more roles in Sales, Marketing, and
Customer Success

\- We're a series-C funded startup of ~80 people and growing quickly

\- We’re working on customer service software

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I've been an engineer here for 2.5 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free
to email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
jisaacso
Asimov | Machine Learning Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time

Hi from Asimov! We’re a small team of HNers fueled by a vision to transition
synthetic biology to a fully-fledged engineering discipline. Check out some of
our work at www.github.com/CIDARLAB/cello and our mission at
www.asimov.io/blog

ML Engineer Prerequisites:

* 4+ years hands on experience as a ML engineer in industry

* knowledge of modern methods in reinforcement learning, graph neural networks, breadth of knowledge across supervised and unsupervised learning and experience applying these models to solve biophysical or bioinformatics problems

Perks

* We believe in creating a lifelong company by avoiding burnout and focusing on long term impact

* Frequent team lunches, happy hours, offsites (borda borg!), Hackathons, snacks and a fully stocked coffee lab

If you’re interested please send me an email at joe@asimov.io or apply online
at www.asimov.io/careers

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in
Haskell/Idris or Rust. We're also open to enthusiastic developers who might
lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
zxc2000
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web, DevOps (GCP+Kubernetes), Product |
Toronto, Ontario, Canda | ONSITE, FULL TIME

\- Ritual is a technology company that makes a smartphone app which provides
instant access to a complete assortment of everyday coffee and food items from
local spots - at the push of a button.

\- On another level, Ritual is about applying mobile technology, CRM, and
world-class operations teams to redefine the way millions of people interact
with local businesses everyday.

We just closed a $70M Series C round and are looking to double our engineering
team from 20 to 40. We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior talent.
Come help us digitize local commerce!

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email me directly at andrew.potapov@ritual.co

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | Senior UI/UX Designer | San Mateo, CA | Fulltime |
[https://onesignal.com/careers#senior_ui_ux](https://onesignal.com/careers#senior_ui_ux)

OneSignal provides a simple interface to push notifications, letting content
creators focus on quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.
Our goal is to democratize push communication for everyone from individual
blogs to top tier apps.

See additional positions here:
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

Our stack includes Rust, Ruby on Rails, React.js, PostgreSQL, and Redis.
Experience with our specific tech is not required; we are simply looking for
talented people with a big appetite for learning.

Please send your application to eng-jobs@onesignal.com

------
saran2win
Visa Inc | Platform Engineer | Kubernetes / OpenShift | Onsite | Austin, TX |
Full Time | Relocation - Yes | Visa - Yes

I'm looking for a platform engineer responsible for implementing cloud-native
eco-system on an on-premise Kubernetes orchestration platform. You will be
part of a team that accelerates the adoption of on-premise containers and
cloud-native technologies within Visa Digital. Responsibilities include
building tools for developer productivity, app modernization using Docker,
application logging, caching, data layer, and configuration management.

If you're passionate about solving distributed system problems at Visa's
scale, please feel to reach out to me at ssivasha@visa.com or apply at
[http://smrtr.io/olIVxw](http://smrtr.io/olIVxw)

------
niklabh
Frontier Car Group | Full Stack Developer | Berlin | VISA | Full time

Please Apply at:
[https://goo.gl/forms/e2kBF0TWUTpyxS7w1](https://goo.gl/forms/e2kBF0TWUTpyxS7w1)

Frontier Car Group builds and runs marketplaces focused on emerging markets in
the auto sector. The focus of FCG is to increase efficiency of these markets
through technology and infrastructure creation. We are growing fast and
recently closed a 100 million dollar funding round.

\- Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals

\- You ideally have experience with React, ES6, NodeJS

\- Languages: Javascript / Rust / Golang

\- Technologies we use: Node / React / Mysql / GCP / GraphQL / Rust / Golang

Careers:
[https://careers.frontiercargroup.com/](https://careers.frontiercargroup.com/)

~~~
brackenburyn
hi! it seems the Google form is restricted to users from the owner's
organization.

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup | Node, Ruby, Network Engineer, Cloud-Computing, Support |
100% remote | Full-time only | Competitive salaries depending on role and
experience (ranging $60k - $140k)

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world. Internet should be open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions: \- Remote network engineer \- Remote cloud-computing
infrastructure engineer \- Remote senior backend engineer (ruby) \- Remote
senior software engineer (node)

Check full list here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

Please email your resume to us at jobs [at] proxycrawl.com

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper | Backend/iOS/Android Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them. We are building the best public transit
app, one that caters for the needs of commuters. We are building a routing
engine which is truly multimodal. We're running our own services to fill gaps
in the transit network. To power all of this, we're leveraging open data as
well as building the tools necessary for agencies to add and fix data.

We recently launched our new Smart Ride service, aimed at encouraging better
shared mobility in cities. Read about The Responsive Network:
[https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-
part-3-...](https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-part-3-...).
This is super interesting and rewarding work from a technical perspective,
we're constantly iterating and improving our planning, routing and simulation
algorithms for Smart Ride to better serve our network. If you are interested
in this sort of problem space, now is a fantastic time to get involved from
the ground up.

See all our open positions at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Backend (Python, Go, C/C++, AWS), Frontend (Web, React, ES6)
and iOS/Android engineers as well as Data Science.

Read our other blog posts at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper). We've also
launched an engineering blog:
[http://engineering.citymapper.com](http://engineering.citymapper.com), if
stuff like that interests you, definitely apply!

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email at suhail -at-
citymapper -dot- com

------
webjunkie
Artory | (Senior) Backend/Full-Stack Developer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE,
VISA

Artory is building the world's largest repository of data for the art world.
Transparency and integrity is paramount in gaining the trust of the market and
becoming the go-to resource for artwork-related information. Assembling a
comprehensive registry of records of artwork-related information, as well as
providing owners of artworks with means to prove their ownership while
preserving their anonymity, we are transforming the market entrance experience
for art buyers, and create additional assurance for everyone dealing with
artworks.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, Javascript, React

Please apply at:
[https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903](https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Cannot
sponsor new visas at the moment LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software
company with a strong mission and vision carried out by a talented and diverse
team of employees. Our goal is to help teams build better software, faster.
You'll join a small team from companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub,
and you'll have an immediate impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over 25 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies
we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis,
HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)

------
dpmcnevin
Disney | Lead Software Engineer | Glendale, CA (Los Angeles) | ONSITE

Hiring application developers and devops engineers to work on the platform
that powers high traffic websites such as www.disney.com and www.starwars.com

Tech stack includes Ruby/Rails, Java, Python, Go, React, Vue.js, Kubernetes

Software Engineer: [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/glendale/lead-software-
en...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/glendale/lead-software-
engineer/391/7945176) DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/glendale/lead-software-
en...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/glendale/lead-software-
engineer/391/8026083)

Apply online or email me directly at dan.mcnevin@disney.com

------
tchadwick
Dot Technology Corp. | Data Scientist/Deep Learning Engineer | Regina, Canada
| Full-Time

We're building an autonomous tractor. Check it out at
[https://seedotrun.com](https://seedotrun.com). It needs to not run into
things, so that's where you come in.

DOT: We successfully developed and manufactured an alpha prototype in 2017.
Currently, we are manufacturing 6 beta machines to work the fields this
summer.

Tech: LIDAR, radar, cameras, caffe, CV, CNTK, python, c++, tensorflow, aws

Duties: \- Manage, train, and tune state-of-the-art deep neural networks \-
Evaluate and test sensors and sensor fusion \- Test the product in controlled
and real situations \- Collect, process, and manage training data, including
training and testing pipelines

If you're interested, email me at thomas (at) seedotrun (dot) com.

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 700,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Data Analyst * Account
Executive (Sales & Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
d0m
Commure, Inc. | Montreal, Canada | Senior Frontend/React Engineer | Full-time
| ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Senior Frontend Engineer:

\- help us delight physicians with great UX that helps them take care of
patients

Requirements:

\- production experience with react.js, redux & related ecosystem

\- strong general programming skills

\- success in shipping complex products

Strong pluses:

\- react-native and/or other mobile experience a plus

\- passion for great UX

\- experience with enterprise products and/or healthcare IT

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

------
alessandrap
Oncora Medical | Backend Engineer | Philly, PA | Full-time
|[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/) We
are a startup in Philly fighting cancer with data! You will craft elegant
software systems that will be critical to data processing pipelines and web
APIs. You'll work closely with other developers and data scientists to ship
high-quality code that will put data in the hands of radiation oncologists.
You'll get into the messy details of healthcare data and look for creative and
robust ways to make it usable.

Read more about this position and apply
here:[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/)

------
KouroshZ
Ping Inc. | San Francisco or Los Angeles| Full-time | $100k - $190K + equity |
Full-stack Software Engineer
|[https://angel.co/ping/recruiting/listings](https://angel.co/ping/recruiting/listings)

Awarded 2017’s LegalTech Startup of the Year by the American Bar Association,
Ping is an enterprise SaaS company that automates timekeeping for lawyers and
provides analytics on time and billing data for law firms. Ping recently
completed fundraising led by an incredible group of investors including First
Round Capital, Initialized Capital, BoxGroup, and Ulu Ventures. We’re growing
our team with several engineering roles. Please visit our careers page on
www.timebyping.com or message Kourosh (COO) at Kourosh@timebyping.com

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* ML researchers: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of 96 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
gk123
Discover | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago | FULL-TIME ONSITE |
discoverfinancial.com

Discover is a financial services company. In the United States, you probably
have seen/heard our commercials "we treat you like you treat you". We're known
for the credit card, but also offer banking products.

We're building the future of how we're going to interact with our customers on
the web and mobile. One of the benefits of Discover is that we don't have to
worry about branch banking.

[http://www.mydiscovercareer.com/job/8222674/senior-
software-...](http://www.mydiscovercareer.com/job/8222674/senior-software-
engineer-downtown-chicago-office-chicago-il/)

No recruiters please. At this time Discover is not sponsoring any candidates.

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs |3 roles: (1) react native mobile dev; (2) full stack/front-end;
(3) senior C++ dev | Full-time | Vancouver/SF | Onsite | VISA for CAN |
$70-$150K + equity

\- What: make tools for live streamers (core business today)

\- Mission: enable creators turn their passion into a business

\- Why: 1B+ viewers; live video streaming is estimated to grow to $70B by 2021
(est. $30B in 2016); large market that will continue to grow and fundamentally
change how people consume content

\- Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; paid out $260M to streamers since
inception and >$100M in 2017; audience reach over 100M

\- Who we are looking for: 4+ years experience building resilient/high quality
products and 9+/10 in respective stack for either of the 3 roles mentioned in
title. You have an owner mentality. We hire for passion, work ethic, empathy,
and attitude. Everything else can be learned. We value speed of execution over
perfection. You will not be micromanaged. You will have tons of freedom and
own your product. BIG plus if you are a gamer & if you understand live
streaming/creator space.

\- Funding: $17M+ led by Sequoia

\- Platforms: 6 (Twitch, YT, FB, Mixer, Periscope, Picarto)

\- Stack: react native for mobile; electron/C++/typescript/OSS for desktop
app; vue.js/php laravel/mysql/node/nginx/aws for web

\- Compensation: competitive within your location + equity + bonuses +
benefits

\- Process: take home problem -> google hangouts or on site -> offer (we will
move quickly and will do our best to not waste your time)

\- Visa: sponsorship available for Vancouver office

\- Details: [https://angel.co/stream-labs](https://angel.co/stream-labs) |
[https://blog.streamlabs.com/](https://blog.streamlabs.com/)

\- Contact: george@streamlabs.com

------
sasper
4PatientCare | Multiple Positions — QA, Software Development | Fully Remote |
Full-Time | www.4patientcare.com

4PC is a growing SaaS company providing automated communication services for
increasing patient engagement in healthcare. Our services are used to send
more than 10,000,000 automated communications per month from phone calls to
text messages to emails. These communications help bring more patients into
more offices more often.

Everyone in our organization (35+ people) works remotely. We believe in
empowering our employees with the freedom to choose their schedule, and both
where and how they would like to work. Even though our staff are spread out
across the country (and world), we do our best to create a tight-knit culture
so no one feels like they are alone. We pride ourselves in a laid-back, yet
incredibly self-disciplined culture. There's a high level of autonomy involved
in all positions.

We've been a growing healthcare company for over 2 decades, and it's time for
our family to expand again! We have a number of exciting, industry shifting
technology solutions that we are bringing to market, and we are looking for
the right software developers to add to our existing team to make it happen.

We are looking for both those with serious development experience and those
with less experience, but with the drive to learn quickly and see your hard
work in the hands of our clients.

\- QA Engineer

\- Developer - MEAN Stack

\- Junior Developer - MEAN Stack

\- Developer - C#.net

\- Front End Developer & Designer

Learn more —
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1d13G_sVabdqb_cJtNJinX8bC...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1d13G_sVabdqb_cJtNJinX8bC62u1KuVrXskSLSaM_IU/edit?usp=sharing)

Apply here —
[https://4patientcare.typeform.com/to/nMQhvv](https://4patientcare.typeform.com/to/nMQhvv)

~~~
picsoung
Thanks for using Typeform ;)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/669459/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/669459/software-development-
engineer-aws-lambda)]

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/601561/sr-software-
developme...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/601561/sr-software-development-
engineer-aws-lambda)]

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
jmc416
Lansing proprietary | Moorgate, London, UK | Full-time | 2 to 4 yrs experience
| Python | ONSITE

[https://lansing-proprietary.workable.com/jobs/726197](https://lansing-
proprietary.workable.com/jobs/726197)

Efficient markets in global food supplies are necessary for cheap and
plentiful food for all, but most participants in these markets across the
world don't use modern data technologies. Lansing Proprietary is a data-driven
investment manager specialising in the agricultural commodities that underpin
the global supply of food, such as wheat, soybeans, corn and sugar. We combine
a deep and specific understanding of these markets with expertise in state-of-
the-art quantitative and statistical techniques, including machine learning.

------
awaaz
Opfin | Sales & Marketing | Full-time / Part-time | India | Remote | Cash +
equity

Opfin (www.opfin.com) is an automated payroll outsourcing firm for SMEs in
India. Think Gusto or Zenefits, but for an Indian audience. The product is
relatively new (launched in Oct 2017) and has had extremely positive feedback
from its first few clients. We have been iterating and building massively over
the last few months, and believe that Opfin deserves a dedicates sales team to
take it to market properly.

Your involvement can range from a part-time consultancy, to a full-fledged
head of sales role, depending on your experience and abilities. Compensation
will be mostly linked to performance, and there is equity on offer for the
right candidate as well.

If you're interested, please email me at aj@opfin.com. Thank you.

------
ajiang
Sentio | Los Angeles + Taipei | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full-time | www.sentio.com

We're building an AI-powered platform for interactive displays. We have
partnered with the world's largest manufacturer to integrate our software into
a line of hardware products, targeting enterprise smart office environments.

Our team works directly with firmware and hardware engineering teams in
Taipei, Shenzhen, Tokyo, and Seoul. You'd be based either out of LA or Taipei,
working with a small team. We're looking to add:

1\. Senior Android Engineer

2\. Full Stack Engineer

3\. Product Manager

Preferably you have worked on or have an interest in hardware. Additionally,
we'd love to find people who are currently in Taipei / LA or would be open to
being in either city at least 50% of the time.

Interested? Email me at andrew at sentio dot com with your background and an
introduction.

------
jrcplus
SURFnCODE | Full-Stack/Frontend/Backend Web Developers | Porto, Portugal |
Full-time ONSITE | www.surfncode.io

SURFnCODE is a kind of startup builder/incubator -- a startup that creates
startups -- based in Porto, Portugal. We were founded this year by alumni from
Skype, Apple, Microsoft and Amazon. We’re in a fun space in Matosinhos, with
great food, public transit, and sunny beaches.

We are looking for experienced web developers to join our team in Porto
(Matosinhos). You will take a leading role in building scalable, cloud-based
products and services, working on interdisciplinary teams with experienced
leaders.

To learn more, please visit
[http://careers.surfncode.io/?utm_source=hn](http://careers.surfncode.io/?utm_source=hn)

------
gwyner
Fluent Forever | REMOTE | Full-time Contract | $60-90k + equity | Automation
Engineer/Software Development Engineer in Test | [http://fluent-
forever.com/careers/](http://fluent-forever.com/careers/)

The Fluent Forever mobile application is the most successful crowdfunded app
in history, and for good reason: we are about to build the most powerful
language learning platform in the world. We are looking for key team members
who want to help us ship an amazing product, and then actively help us make it
even better. We also want people who believe in the same things we do about
what makes an awesome team ([https://fluent-
forever.com/pfard/](https://fluent-forever.com/pfard/)).

As a back-end software development engineer in test, you will own the testing
of our service layer.

Core Skills & Experience:

\- A special blend of curiosity, passion, and technical expertise \- Strong
software development skills, including solid data structures and algorithms
knowledge \- Experience testing relational databases \- Experience designing
and implementing automation for SaaS solution \- Ability to create automation
and tools from scratch (C#, Java or C++ is a plus) \- Experience testing web
services including performance, scalability and reliability testing \-
Excellent Javascript/TypeScript skills (Node.js + Express is a huge plus) \-
Experience shipping professional software product(s) through the entire SDLC
\- Excellent English language communication skills (written and spoken)

Preferred Skills & Experience:

\- 5+ years of QA experience including 3+ years of SDET/Automation/Development
experience \- Amazon Web Services, REST, SQL, JSON, bash, telnet, SSL,
globalization \- Ability to assist with cloud infrastructure, build systems,
and operations is a huge plus

Apply here: [http://fluent-forever.com/careers/](http://fluent-
forever.com/careers/)

------
snaptravel
SnapTravel | Engineering | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite, Visa
sponsored

SnapTravel is a leader in the conversational commerce space, using machine
learning and natural language processing to power hotel bookings over
messaging! We have raised $9.2MM, are the #1-grossing bot on FB Messenger, and
we are disrupting the global travel industry with bleeding-edge tech.

Tech Stack: React/Redux, Python, Node, Postgres, Redis, AWS. Micro-service
based architecture.

Open Roles: Full stack Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer, Product Manager

* competitive compensation (salary + equity + benefits) * full ownership of features from end to end * hypergrowth startup with lots of growth opportunity

[http://www.snaptravel.com/careers](http://www.snaptravel.com/careers) or
email to brett@snaptravel.com

------
aneesh
Datavant | Senior Software Engineers (and other roles) | Full-time | San
Francisco | ONSITE

Datavant helps healthcare companies protect their data, link it with other
health data, and safely share it with partners.

We're looking for nice, smart, entrepreneurial engineers to help us organize
the world's healthcare data. Our vision is backed by Roivant Sciences,
Softbank and Founders Fund, and we recently closed a $40M funding round.

We're looking to hire multiple engineers at all levels, and especially
engineers with a few years of professional experience.

Apply at [https://datavant.com/careers/](https://datavant.com/careers/) and
you'll hear from us promptly. If you have questions, feel free to email me
directly my-hn-username (at) datavant.com

------
runtasticcareer
Open Jobs at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads and 115 million registered users on
Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday. == ONSITE
| VISA ==

We offer jobs in various fields, check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background.

Senior Frontend Web Developer

YOUR MISSION

Working as part of an agile team, you boost Runtastic.com as home of our
health and fitness portfolio. You will be responsible for:

\- Responsive frontend development of our fitness site Runtastic.com with
JavaScript, HTML and CSS

\- Improving the visibility of our community and statistics by developing new
features

\- Collaborating with engineers, designers and product managers to create an
engaging experience for millions of active users

\- Developing with cutting-edge technology and contributing to the further
technical development of your colleagues

YOUR PROFILE

\- Excellent skills in JavaScript, HTML and CSS, as well as solid know-how in
JavaScript frameworks

\- At least 2 years of experience in frontend development, including
responsive/mobile websites

\- Preferably, a degree in Computer Engineering or a related field (university
or higher technical institute)

\- Very good German and good English skills OR very good English skills
(written and spoken)

\- Willingness to work in a dynamic, fast-paced environment in beautiful
Austria

Apply for the Frontend Web Developer position at:
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=pcf5mw6kvvr39g43wct12...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=pcf5mw6kvvr39g43wct12c8ozoo5xzc)

------
coltonv
Front-End Engineer | Mimir (YC S15) | Indianapolis, IN | FULL TIME | ONSITE
Mimir is an education technology company looking to help instructors teach
computer science at scale. Our product, Mimir Classroom, automates grading for
instructors and gives students instant feedback on their code.

We're looking for our 5th engineering to help ship features that instructors
at dozens of universities worldwide rely on to teach large classes.

Important Technologies: React, SCSS, ES6/7/8, functional programming, webpack.

Other technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/mimirhqcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/mimirhqcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADNnnmcF2Bzvy)

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | ONSITE, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring a software
engineer with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile
largest designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A
bonus for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all).
Salary is one from a big EDA company (check Glassdoor), growth of the business
unit opens up nice possibilities for personal career.

We are looking for someone with up to 5 years of experience.

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html](https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html)

------
ddispaltro
Goodcover | SF, CA | Full-time | REMOTE, On-site

Goodcover is building an insurance company because insurance companies have
backwards incentive structures. There are two ways to make money in insurance,
provide a service (we like this way), and bet against your customers (we don't
like this way). So we are applying technology chops to try and make money in a
fair way for our customers.

We want to be: A refreshingly fair approach to home, condo and renter's
insurance where coverage is clear and certain.

About Goodcover:

We have seed funding and are looking to bring on some senior backend Scala
developers, we also happen to use Scala.js in the frontend, so its Scala top
to bottom. Right now the team is entirely remote except for the two founders
in SF, we are small at the moment.

Email jobs@goodcover.com if you are interested!

------
rokche123
Her | iOS and Android Engineers | San Francisco, SF | Full Time | ONSITE
(preferred) + REMOTE

HER is the world’s largest community of lesbian, bisexual and queer people.
We're' empowering womxn and queer folk by giving them a space to explore and
express their identity.

We're looking to hire iOS and Android developers into our core team. You would
be working in conjunction with team members from Product, UX and Design to
build new features, collaborate on the development and maintenance of our
mobile client apps.

This is a full-time salary + equity position. Remote is a possibility, but
preference will be given to candidates local to SF. More into on company and
job descriptions [https://angel.co/her-1](https://angel.co/her-1)

Email: rok@weareher.com

------
baudehlo
Ideal | Toronto, ON | Full-Time | OnSite |
[https://ideal.com](https://ideal.com)

Ideal is an exciting technology company in Toronto that develops AI for HR and
recruiting, generating massive efficiencies for our customers. We use machine
learning to detect patterns in resumes and interview data to spot the best
possible job applicants. We are young and growing fast and need someone to
work with our incredibly passionate team.

We are hiring full stack software developers

Technologies:

Node.js, Python, Postgresql, AWS, Git, Linux, Vue.js, All types of machine
learning/AI tech

Does this sound like you?

[https://ideal.applytojob.com/apply/GzAyEXzvtO/Software-
Devel...](https://ideal.applytojob.com/apply/GzAyEXzvtO/Software-Developer)

------
iheartjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails Frontend: ReactJS

------
willnewton
Andromeda | Leeds, England (no remote, sorry) | Full-time | Full stack web
developer (React, Node JS, Go, WebRTC)

We're a growing startup in the critical communications space looking to hire
someone who can help us build out a web services on top of AWS and UI with
React to allow our users to manage their device fleets. We offer a pretty
large degree of autonomy and choice in the tech stack you use so the above is
only a rough guide.

The job spec is here:

[https://andromeda.workable.com/jobs/712078](https://andromeda.workable.com/jobs/712078)

And our website is here:

[https://www.andromedadigital.com/](https://www.andromedadigital.com/)

Unfortunately right now we aren't considering remote candidates or sponsoring
visas.

------
sethherr
Spin ([https://spin.pm](https://spin.pm)) | Multiple positions | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote | Full-Time, Contract

Spin is a small team doing dockless scooters and bikes. We're committed to
working with cities and universities to make sure everyone is as excited as we
are about the next step in transportation.

Our stack is React Native, Ruby and Rails, RSpec, Go, Redis, Postgres, AWS and
<3

We're looking for curious developers who practice pragmatic testing. We'd be
delighted for onsite full-time folks, but we're also open to contract and
remote.

If interested, email me at seth at spin.pm (or via our our jobs board
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/spin](https://boards.greenhouse.io/spin))

------
katrinadurant
LOCATION: Mountain View, CA |Full-time |ONSITE| Hiring: Senior Software
Engineers/ Frontend Engineers/ UX Designers/ Fullstack Engineers

YourMechanic is revolutionizing car repair services by dispatching mechanics
directly to your home or office for less money than a traditional mechanic.
It's a huge market and you wouldn't believe how much software in the
automotive services space still has to grow. With investors like Andreessen
Horowitz and SoftBank Capital and our recent B round of funding, we have
plenty of runway for putting our ideas into action!

Check out our open roles
[https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers](https://www.yourmechanic.com/careers)
or email me directly at kdurant@yourmechanic.com

------
simpixelated
Measurabl | Senior Front End Engineer | San Diego, CA | ONSITE

Measurabl, the industry leading cloud based sustainability software for the
built environment, seeks a talented and driven individual to join our growing
team in San Diego, CA. The Senior Software Engineer - Frontend will work with
the product and engineering teams to help set the technical direction of our
frontend technologies and develop elegant and easy-to-use web-based solutions
for our customers. This is an ideal role for someone who is a self-starter and
passionate about writing clean, robust code.

Frontend Stack: Angular (in the middle of upgrading to 6)

Apply:
[https://measurabl.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29](https://measurabl.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29)

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Greenwich CT | full time on site | 120 - 150k base plus
bonus. We are a small team in a growing fintech company. We are looking for
two developers who enjoys the craft of coding and being creative with their
solutions. We use a mix of Perl, Python, Java, and Go. Mentorship available
from senior engineers. This is a great opportunity for someone looking to
enter the Finance industry. The company is a 45 min train ride from NYC. Great
perks and people. Apply online [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compl...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compliance-technology-
programmer-%28mid-level-%29/job)

------
camper
StreamKick ([https://streamkick.com](https://streamkick.com)) | Full-stack
developer | Orlando, FL | Co-founder, REMOTE

At StreamKick we're building the best way for viewers to find and connect with
live-streamers and content creators. Whether it's Twitch, Mixer, YouTube, or
Facebook, our aim is to take the friction out of discovery and help build
meaningful gaming communities the world over.

If live-streaming, gaming, or esports excites you, we're smack in the middle
of it all. We're looking for a full-stack developer to join us as a co-
founder, sail across the launch line, and join us as we create a new segment
in this industry.

What you'll do:

\- Join our team in a technical and product leadership role

\- Work with a tech stack that includes Rails, PostgresSQL, AWS, Zurb, and JS

\- Architect efficient and creative solutions to scale our back-end systems

\- Develop and refine a recommendation algorithm using user defined variables
and external data sources

\- Integrate core components from industry leading streaming platforms' APIs
(Twitch, Mixer, YouTube, Facebook, etc.)

\- Work in tandem with our front-end dev/designer to bring the back-end to the
viewer

\- Deploy your own code

\- Operate freely and on your own schedule within a defined product roadmap

What you should have:

\- Experience building and scaling back-end systems

\- Self-motivation - this is a start-up

\- At least a passing interest / understanding of live-streaming and video
games (no - Super Mario Bros. doesn't count)

Bonus points

\- Experience with Angular JS

\- Experience with React JS

\- Experience in an after-hours, remote start-up environment

Equity is negotiable based on career and industry experience. Hit us up!
(camper@streamkick.com)

~~~
Swetcha16
I have sent an email application for this position.

------
someear
Polly | Head of Marketing/Strategy, SDR | Full-time | Seattle or SF | ONSITE

Polly is a venture backed company with hundreds of thousands of active
enterprise users, and continue to have consistent double digit % MoM growth.
We're a team of 10, primarily made of developers that are looking for help on
the business side of things. Looking for:

Head of Marketing/Business Strategy. Ideal candidate has:

    
    
      * been a founder or an early employee at a SaaS startup 
      * at least 5 years of experience
      * worked with large enterprise customers
      * the experience to come in and drive our go-to-market strategy.
    

SDR - ideally with 1-2 years of experience working for SaaS company

We offer medical, dental, vision, paid parental leave and much more! Email
samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
AlaskaCasey
At Serverless.com we're creating the tools that allow developers to build more
and manage less. We're spearheading the movement that allows you to scale up
your application on any cloud at any time and have fun doing it. We happen to
be scaling up ourselves at a rapid rate and are looking for like-minded
individuals who love the fast-paced nature of startups where you can make a
huge impact in the early stages of a great idea.

We offer full benefits, 401(k), biannual team retreats in places like Austria,
Morocco, and Northern California, flexible work schedule and unlimited PTO.
And, of course, there's our office dog, Bumper
([https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/](https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/)).

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/A9a5bD](https://goo.gl/A9a5bD)

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/DkFtTD](https://goo.gl/DkFtTD)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer, Open Source Tools | San Francisco
| Full-time | [https://goo.gl/9uBGux](https://goo.gl/9uBGux)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior/Principal Engineer, Distributed Systems | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/8UWbEf](https://goo.gl/8UWbEf)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/mKWZJW](https://goo.gl/mKWZJW)

Serverless, Inc. | Lead Developer Evangelist| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-
time | [https://goo.gl/HFRf7h](https://goo.gl/HFRf7h)

Serverless, Inc. | Community Manager| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/wTDPqK](https://goo.gl/wTDPqK)

------
rileyphone
Smartvue | Software Engineer | Nashville, TN | ONSITE, Full time |
[https://smartvue.live/](https://smartvue.live/)

Smartvue is a division of Johnson Controls which develops a cloud-based video
surveillance platform, along with NVR and camera to cloud systems that connect
to it. Our products provide security to thousands of customers across the
globe. As an engineer, you will help grow our platform to scale with the
increasing amount of connected devices and data being handled by us. Our
development is mostly based on Javascript and node.js. Knowledge of Linux,
SQL, Azure, Angular, C++, and embedded systems is a plus.

We're currently hiring for both junior and senior positions. Email: rstewart
at smartvue.com

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe | Sr. Software Engineers (Data, Rails and Android)|Boston, MA |
Onsite Wellframe is a Boston-based digital health company focused on building
the next generation of infrastructure for care delivery by combining clinical
medicine and mobile technology. We’re using our system to deliver more
personalized treatments, optimize the management of large patient populations,
and dynamically organize health care resources around the needs of patients.
Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours, yours, and the
generations to come.

Senior Software Engineer, Data: Building analytics solutions that improve
patient care. We're looking for an experienced engineer with a strong sense of
ownership to help build out our vision of data driven care delivery; working
with Ruby on Rails and Python
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/8abff6c8-0455-431f-af2a-b98a...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/8abff6c8-0455-431f-af2a-b98ad1e35d10)

Senior Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, MySQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76..).

Senior Software Engineer, Android: Build a multi-faceted app that integrates
patient to-dos, reminders, wellness content, care provider chat, and
medication management; working in Java, Kotlin, Android Architecture
Components, Android Studio, Gradle, Git, Espresso, Retrofit, the Bolts
Framework, Gson, SQLite.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/2102646d-4dd7-40a6-bde2-e5fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/2102646d-4dd7-40a6-bde2-e5fa..).

For more info or any questions, reach out to Evan, evan@wellframe.com

[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com)

------
amitutk
Basepair | New York |Front-end Engineer | ONSITE

Basepair develops SaaS to manage, analyze and interpret next generation
sequencing (NGS) data. Scientists and physicians at Harvard Medical School,
NYU, UCSD, etc. analyze their data on Basepair to make breakthrough medical
discoveries in cancer, AIDS, etc, and provide better medical care to patients.

Working with the science team, develop interactive visualization to help users
make sense of their data. Understand user behavior with analytics, anticipate
pain points and reduce friction.

* What you will need for this position \- Proficiency in JavaScript (React or Angular), HTML5, CSS (Bootstrap) \- Proficiency in d3.js and other interactive frontend visualization technologies \- Expertise in Python, REST APIs are a huge plus

Email me at amit@[domain of website]

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
(worldwide, all timezones!)

Scrapinghub is looking for Python Engineers, Erlang Developers, Test Engineers
and more: [https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Quick summary of the open positions:

\- Python Engineer (Web Scraping): you’ll be in charge of designing,
developing and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Test Automation Engineer: you will build automated test frameworks and ad
hoc test scripts to assist in the verification and validation of data quality.

\- Erlang Developer/Tech Lead: you will lead/work with our Crawlera team in
developing and maintaining a high load distributed system.

We're a fully distributed team with more than 120 Shubbers working from 30
countries, who are passionate about scraping, web crawling and data science.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Scrapinghub continues to grow significantly this year and we're looking for
great additions to our team, wherever you're located! Positions are fulltime
(40hours per week) and fully remote.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Got questions? Feel free to contact me at jessica@scrapinghub.com.

------
nbclark
Divvy | San Francisco | Full-time | $125k - $200k | Software Engineer |
[https://www.divvyhomes.com/](https://www.divvyhomes.com/)

At Divvy, we’re on a bold mission to reinvent homeownership. We fractionalize
residential real estate to make it more affordable, more flexible, and a
better fit for our customers’ lives.

Over the past year, we’ve worked hard to build an exceptional team, raise over
$30 million in funding, and provide homes for dozens of families, meaningfully
changing their financial future. Our customers choose any home for sale, and
Divvy buys it on their behalf. The customer leases the home back from us while
building equity credits along the way, preparing to buy the home at the end of
their lease. Our customers get to live in their future home today, while
buying fractions of the home over time.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer passionate about using their
creativity and talent to make access to homeownership more accessible. In this
role, you’ll be part of the engineering team building our consumer, agent and
administrative products. At Divvy, you’ll own your projects from start to
finish and help to scale our platform to thousands of new applicants and
multiple new markets. You’ll report directly to Divvy’s CTO and work alongside
a team of 3-5 software engineers.

Qualifications

\- You have 4+ years of software development experience

\- You have experience and understanding of the entire stack (front-end to
database)

\- You have a strong understanding of ML algorithms and regressions

\- You demonstrate a desire for modular, readable, performant code

\- You ideally have experience with React, ES6 and NodeJS

Technologies we use: Node / React / PostgreSQL / Heroku / RabbitMQ / GraphQL

[https://angel.co/divvy-homes/jobs/375496-software-
engineer-f...](https://angel.co/divvy-homes/jobs/375496-software-engineer-
full-stack)

------
kobigurk
QED-it | Software Engineer - Protocol | Tel Aviv

QED-it, a funded Tel-Aviv based startup, is looking for experienced software
engineers to join its core team. We are tackling the hardest and most
interesting problems in the Blockchain space - solving the consensus/privacy
paradox, using zero-knowledge-proofs. ZKP is a new technology, that up until
recently was solely explored in academia.

We are funded by smart money from top tier angels, and have assembled a team
of experts in cryptography, computer science, security and distributed
systems. We’re at the heart of the private Blockchain industry. The founders
built and sold successful businesses in the space, and are focusing on privacy
as the key to Blockchain deployment, impacting industries from banking to
aerospace.

QED-it is building a unique product combining cutting-edge technology, design
and implementation of cryptographic protocols and user/developer-facing APIs.
We’re looking to expand our team with more great individuals!

=As a Software Engineer working on Protocol, you will:=

* Apply zkSNARKs and design protocols in a variety of use-cases

* Collaborate with research scientists to implement cutting-edge cryptography efficiently

* Develop tools to make cryptographic constructions deployable in a multitude of environments

=About you=

* You have a few years of work experience in software engineering roles, preferably with some experience in using experimental technologies, cutting-edge environments, languages and algorithms

* Looking to be a part of a product bridging multiple levels of complexity in its first stages

* Having an academic background in advanced mathematics or equivalent knowledge is an advantage

* Good communication skills and able to quickly adapt to new challenges when needed

* Without using Google, you know what Q.E.D. means, possibly even 2 different meanings

=Join QED-it!=

* Send an email to jobs@qed-it.com

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full Stack Developers | Onsite Warwick, UK

TrustFlight is building the next-generation of Aviation record keeping systems
and tools for Airlines, Pilots and Maintenance Organisations. Through applying
Blockchain, in-aircraft hardware and advanced Machine Learning techniques, we
are at the forefront of transforming a heavily manual and paper-based
industry.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our platform and client applications. It's an exciting time to
join as we're scaling and growing the platform to meet the needs of our
customers.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io) or send us an email at
jobs@trustflight.io

------
loopio
Loopio | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Toronto| FULL-TIME |
[https://loopio.applytojob.com/apply/OHrgQKjhOU/Senior-
FullSt...](https://loopio.applytojob.com/apply/OHrgQKjhOU/Senior-FullStack-
Developer)

Loopio is a platform that streamlines the way organizations respond to Request
for Proposals (RFPs), Due Diligence Questionnaires (DDQs), and Security
Questionnaires.

Details: Rapidly build end-to-end features from scratch for Loopio’s web
Platform Squash bugs as they come up because you can’t stand crappy software
Talk to end users directly because you care about what they think Constantly
bring your product ideas to the table because we’ll listen

Feel free to reach out to work@loopio.com for more information :)

------
klenwell
FormulaFolios | Site Reliability Engineer | Costa Mesa, CA | ONSITE Full-Time
| $90k-120k

In this role, you will help to build out our technological infrastructure and
scale our online fintech platform. Because we're still a relatively small
company, we're looking for a hybrid site engineer, someone who can help keep
our websites and our Costa Mesa office operating smoothly while laying out a
roadmap for the future. Your impact will be immediately appreciated by our
end-users and your colleagues throughout the company

Our compensation package includes full medical, dental, and vision benefits.

For more information or to apply, see:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/190517](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/190517)

------
annalyze
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

Jobs: Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Solutions
Engineer, Sales Development Representative, Head of Marketing, Product
Designer

Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, CA & Taipei, Taiwan

We're a Series A SaaS company building a developer tool—a unified API—to
simplify your integration woes. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily
connect your application to 50+ software services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers)

------
RoryPDX
Green Bits is hiring for infrastructure engineers and team lead full stack
engineers in our Portland and San Jose offices. Also we're looking for 3
technical product managers to run our compliance, internal tools, and payments
team.

We recently raised a $17MM Series A, and we provide back office and inventory
support to over 1,000 retail cannabis stores in 12 states. We've grown from 25
people when I started in November to 77 people now, and it's not looking like
we're slowing down any time soon.

If you have questions about us, feel free to dm me or respond inline. Here's a
link to our jobs page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/greenbits](https://boards.greenhouse.io/greenbits)

~~~
emiranda
I would love to know more about the Product Manager position in the San Jose
office. What would be the best way to reach you? Feel free to ping me at
edgar86m [at] gmail [dot] com.

------
PassFort
PassFort | Full-Stack Engineers | London | Onsite Full-Time £50-£80k depending
on experience + equity

At PassFort, our vision is to solve trust in the digital economy, starting
with regulated businesses.

We work with an awesome stack - Javascript (ES6), React, Redux front end;
Python, Rust back end; microservice based architecture built on top of
Kubernetes and Google’s Cloud Platform. We're open to you focussing front or
back end, so long as you're open to a working knowledge of both.

Team - We're 12 people strong, have solid funding behind us, and looking to
double over the next year.

Values - Trust, Empowerment, Growth!

You can see more detail here -
[https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932](https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932)

------
TrussWorks
Truss | Sr. Software Engineer, Sr. Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco or
REMOTE | [https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude.

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

------
alasano
Coveo | Solution Developer - Implementation | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada |
Full-time, ONSITE

You'll implement search based applications that change the digital experience
for our customers and their customers. We warn you: it will be no simple task…
Coveo has game-changing features out-of-the-box, but you will need great
business acumen and technical skills to configure it perfectly to our
customer’s environment. We are not talking about the color of the UI here:
indexing, in the cloud, billions of documents in hundreds of different systems
and deliver search results that are relevant to the user’s situation in less
than a second brings its own particular challenges. You'll be making use of
JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, C# and ASP.NET and are comfortable working on
both Windows and Linux.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic (@) coveo.com

------
yeay-berlin
YEAY | Android | Berlin, Kreuzberg | ONSITE | INTERNS

YEAY, the social fashion app video platform, is looking for Android developers
(Kotlin) full, half or flex time to join our mobile team.

We are developing a top notch e-Commerce and social video sharing app for the
fashion minded youth.

Currently launching the WOM token which will be running on a blockchain
marketplace platform under development.

You should ideally have a passion for tech, a high drive and be eager to play
with bleeding edge tech in a fast paced startup environment.

You will be given responsibility to shape your own work and have an impact on
the tech team and development process as a whole.

For more info, see: [https://www.yeay.com/jobs#Android-
Developer](https://www.yeay.com/jobs#Android-Developer)

------
bwilsonkey
KeyBanc Capital Markets | Equity Data Specialist | Portland, OR | Full-time
Onsite | [http://www.key.com](http://www.key.com)

KeyBanc Capital Markets Inc., a division of KeyCorp, seeks an equity data
specialist to join the KeyBanc Capital Markets First Look Data team in
Portland, OR. The specialist will acquire, analyze, and present datasets that
help our research team gain unique insight into company models and broader
industry trends.

Working collaboratively with equity research analysts and the data team, you
will help triangulate key performance indicators and populate investment
theses via signals from preexisting and organically acquired data sets. You
will use creativity and persistence to deliver actionable insight on a set of
companies spanning technology, industrials, real estate, consumer, and
healthcare.

You will own end-to-end delivery, working across programming, finance, and
design realms to build and maintain data products.

 _Primary responsibilities include:_

-Acquire data from diverse sources, including scraped web data and internal repositories

-Query and transform data

-Work consultatively with the data team and research analysts to identify key performance metrics

-Build self-serve visualizations and data-retrieval platforms

-Present findings in a compelling fashion

 _Desired Skills & Experience:_

-Demonstrated ability (professional or academic) to manipulate large data sets (query, cleanse, join and update)

-Demonstrated ability (professional or academic) to succinctly and visually present findings from data

-Intermediate to advanced Python skills

-Interest in financial markets and understanding company models

-Demonstrated intermediate to advanced SQL capabilities

-Design skills (web layout, template design, BI dashboarding [e.g. Tableau], etc.)

-Familiarity with web-based frameworks such as Django

------
loopio
Loopio | DevOps Engineer | Toronto| FULL-TIME |
[https://loopio.applytojob.com/apply/n6f9JUXz3Z/DevOps-
Engine...](https://loopio.applytojob.com/apply/n6f9JUXz3Z/DevOps-Engineer)

Loopio is a platform that streamlines the way organizations respond to Request
for Proposals (RFPs), Due Diligence Questionnaires (DDQs), and Security
Questionnaires.

We are looking for a passionate and experienced DevOps Engineer to build out
new tools and processes to drive scalability in development cycle as we
continue to grow. You'll have significant impact on our engineering and
product teams - enabling us to innovate and improve our product faster.

Feel free to reach out to work@loopio.com for more information :)

------
hanchang
CoinFi | Hong Kong and Remote | Full-Time |
[https://careers.coinfi.com](https://careers.coinfi.com)

CoinFi is a cryptocurrency media and software platform currently with 15 team
members who are primarily based in Hong Kong. Engineering and community
management team members are all remote and scattered across the world and
timezones.

We’re well funded with $15M USD and are looking to scale the team,
particularly on the product side.

Our platform is open source and the code is available at
[https://github.com/coinfi](https://github.com/coinfi) so your contributions
will be available for the entire world to see.

We’re solving very interesting challenges by providing tools that are
prevalent in the equities space but missing in the cryptocurrency space, such
as aggregated newsfeeds, stock/coin screeners, portfolio management systems,
and automated trading algorithms.

We’re also tackling some super interesting data engineering / data science
problems including ingest of trade and order book data per exchange, ICO/coin
data, and Ethereum blockchain data.

Our open positions are available at
[https://careers.coinfi.com](https://careers.coinfi.com) but in particular
we’re looking for the following:

Product Manager (Onsite) - [https://careers.coinfi.com/p/faf0dd137a1d-product-
manager](https://careers.coinfi.com/p/faf0dd137a1d-product-manager) UX/UI
Designer (Onsite) -
[https://careers.coinfi.com/p/35ccbf72a47c](https://careers.coinfi.com/p/35ccbf72a47c)
Full Stack Web Engineer (Remote) -
[https://careers.coinfi.com/p/fdc19b5dfa86](https://careers.coinfi.com/p/fdc19b5dfa86)

If you have any questions, please shoot them over to me directly at
han@coinfi.com (technical cofounder), happy to answer / talk shop!

------
jthacker
SparkMeter is hiring! We're looking for a Systems Engineer, a Customer
Operations Associate, a Commercial Operations Associate, a Business
Administration Intern, and a Commercial Operations Intern.

We developed our low-cost, pre-pay enabled, smart metering system as a
solution for electric utilities in developing countries to serve low-income
customers. Our metering system is being widely adopted by utilities serving
customers in rural parts of Asia, Sub-Saharan Africa, and Latin America and
the Caribbean.

SparkMeter is a great group of smart people with a mission. Message me if you
want to chat about these roles!

[http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/](http://www.sparkmeter.io/en/jobs/)

------
umuse
Umuse | Frontend Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Austin, TX | Onsite, [http://www.umuse.io](http://www.umuse.io)

We are an early stage, funded startup growing our relatively small engineering
team. We are looking for engineers that want to be part of small, nimble team
that is looking to make a difference, leave a mark, and hopefully transform an
industry. Sound challenging? It will be.

Open positions are:

\- Frontend Engineer (Javascript, Node, React)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (More Javascript, Node, React)

\- Full Stack Engineer ( Python, Javascript/Node, AWS, MySQL/RDS, Redis )

See our jobs site for more details and to apply
[https://umuse.workable.com/](https://umuse.workable.com/)

------
ghayes
Compound | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | San Francisco Bay Area |
[https://compound.finance](https://compound.finance)

At Compound, we're creating interest rate markets for blockchain currencies,
which are necessary for future economies to flourish.

We are an ventured-backed start up building smart contracts on the Ethereum
blockchain. We are looking for talented engineers to help us in the short-term
build provably correct smart contracts. Longer-term, we want to be the
financial infrastructure for all blockchain assets. We'll build developer and
community tools to promote the platform and grow assets under management.

We build in Solidity, Elixir and Elm, but no hard requirements.

Contact emily at compound dot finance

------
gnclmorais
BridgeU | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
bridge-u.com

BridgeU brings the power of big data to your university preparation process.
Our system processes over a million data points every day to ensure up-to-the-
minute accuracy and relevance, and our matching algorithm weighs academic,
professional and social preferences to recommend best-fit universities and
courses for students from over 100,000 options.

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, HTML5, CSS3 (SCSS), JavaScript (jQuery, Vue.js,
Paloma.js), Postgres, Docker, AWS

More info about the job at [https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/320301-senior-
software-enginee...](https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/320301-senior-software-
engineer)

------
shnere
Wizeline | Senior Software Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.wizeline.com/](https://www.wizeline.com/)

Wizeline is the secret weapon for global brands on a digital transformation
journey. We help our clients innovate by designing digital products and
customer experiences. At Wizeline we work hard and smart to make an impact for
worldwide customers and the tech ecosystem in our community. We are looking
for full-stack engineers. Our team is distributed and we also have onsite
positions in San Francisco, Mexico City, and Guadalajara.

Find out more and apply [https://grnh.se/2b1874a71](https://grnh.se/2b1874a71)

------
eveahe
Enigma | New York | Software Engineer, Spark |
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
spark](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-spark)

Enigma ingests, transforms, enriches and connects data from all over the
world. We build the platforms and tools that allow Enigma to handle and link
this large and varied data, resulting in unique, high-impact products that are
opening whole new markets for our clients.

The company's hiring for whole lot of other engineering roles too.

I've worked here for a few years and have very much enjoyed. Happy to chat to
anyone about the company or potentially recommend them if interested! My email
is eve.ahearn@enigma.com

------
simplegord
Bold Commerce | Winnipeg Canada | Senior Software Developer, Software
Developer, Front-end Developer, Product Manager, Quality Assurance Tester |
Full-time, Onsite |
[https://boldcommerce.com/careers/](https://boldcommerce.com/careers/)

Bold Commerce is an award winning tech company that specializes in eCommerce
websites and app development. We believe in a stress-free, casual and fun work
environment with flexible work hours. We encourage and welcome good ideas, and
we reward people for hard work by offering competitive salaries, employee
profit sharing, free daily catered lunches, staff parties and more!

Please reference this post if you contact us.

Tech-stack: Golang, PHP, React, K8s, GCP

~~~
duskybipper
Best company I’ve ever worked for!!

------
victor_borges
Headspace in Santa Monica, CA and San Francisco is growing its in-house
engineering team! Feel free to email Victor (Sourcing Recruiter) at
victor.borges@headspace.com for more details.

Headspace was created with one mission in mind: to improve the health and
happiness of the world. With nearly 20 million users in more than 190
countries, the Headspace app offers hundreds of guided meditations designed to
help with everything from stress and anxiety to relationships and sleep.

Open Roles/Job Board:
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspace](https://jobs.lever.co/headspace)

VP of Platform Engineering (LA)

VP of Product Engineering (LA)

Engineering Manager (SF)

Senior/Lead iOS Engineer (Growth)(LA)

iOS Engineer (LA)

Software Engineer, Platform (Growth) (LA)

Software Engineer, Data (LA)

Data Analyst, User Acquisition (LA)

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote

Scrapinghub is looking for Python Engineers, Erlang Developers, Test Engineers
and more: [https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Quick summary of the open positions:

\- Python Engineer (scraping): you’ll be in charge of designing, developing
and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Test Automation Engineer: you will build automated test frameworks and ad
hoc test scripts to assist in the verification and validation of data quality.

\- Erlang Engineer/Tech Lead: you will lead our Crawlera team in developing
and maintaining a high load distributed system.

We're a fully distributed team with more than 120 Shubbers working from 30
countries, who are passionate about scraping, web crawling and data science.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Scrapinghub continues to grow significantly this year and we're looking for
great additions to our team, wherever you're located! Positions are fulltime
(40hours per week) and fully remote.

Interview process: 2 interviews and a technical trial project.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Got questions? Feel free to contact me at jessica@scrapinghub.com.

------
smoe
Polymath Ventures | Full Stack Developers, Android Developers, Interns |
Bogotá, Colombia, Latin America | ONSITE | VISA

Polymath Ventures is a company builder for emerging markets active in
Colombia, Mexico, Peru and China with headquarters in Bogotá. So far we have
designed, launched, and grown seven companies. We are looking for passionate
problem solvers with a track record of interesting and challenging work to
join our multinational teams.

\- Full stack developer, Vincu (recruitment technology),
[https://polymathv.com/join-us/982014/Full-
stack+Developer](https://polymathv.com/join-us/982014/Full-stack+Developer)

\- Intern Web development / Business Growth, Vincu, (No link yet, see email
below)

\- Full stack developer, Aflore (fintech), [https://polymathv.com/join-
us/613456/Desarrollador+Full-Stac...](https://polymathv.com/join-
us/613456/Desarrollador+Full-Stack/)

\- Android developer, Aflore, [https://polymathv.com/join-
us/1083600/Desarrollador+M%C3%B3v...](https://polymathv.com/join-
us/1083600/Desarrollador+M%C3%B3vil+Android/)

\- Full stack developer, Autolab (car services), [https://polymathv.com/join-
us/829487/Full-Stack+Software+Dev...](https://polymathv.com/join-
us/829487/Full-Stack+Software+Developer)

All our technology stacks revolve around Python, Flask, Ember.js and
PostgreSQL with additional solutions fitting each companies needs and
specializations

There are also numerous non developer roles from marketing to investment:
[https://polymathv.com/join-us/](https://polymathv.com/join-us/)

If you have any questions about the roles, companies or Colombia in general
feel free to mail me in English or Spanish: victor@vincuventas.com (I'm the
lead developer of Vincu)

------
loopio
Loopio | Senior Front-End Software Developer| Toronto| FULL-TIME |
[https://loopio.applytojob.com/apply/sR7gvEiRVw/Senior-
FrontE...](https://loopio.applytojob.com/apply/sR7gvEiRVw/Senior-FrontEnd-
Software-Developer)

Loopio is a platform that streamlines the way organizations respond to Request
for Proposals (RFPs), Due Diligence Questionnaires (DDQs), and Security
Questionnaires.

Loopio is looking for intelligent and passionate Senior Front-end Software
Developers to join our growing technology team. You’ll help push the front-end
technology and architecture to deliver a world-class product that customers
love.

Feel free to reach out to work@loopio.com for more information :)

------
retrodict
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Application Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and
community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC.
Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all
pluses!

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
stephenblum
PubNub | Full Time | Senior Developer | ONSITE San Francisco |
[https://g.co/kgs/r4jGgY](https://g.co/kgs/r4jGgY)

Go / Rust / Python / C and other languages power the +300 million connections
receiving JSON payloads on mobile devices to trigger in-app updates for Taxi /
Ride Sharing / Chat / Live TV Interactions / Internet of Things / Doorbells /
Location Tracking and more.

A good time to join when you are ready to move up your job role or ready to
try something new in Developer APIs.

Running on AWS Amazon in with Docker and Kubernetes.

Apply: [https://g.co/kgs/r4jGgY](https://g.co/kgs/r4jGgY)

------
kfarr
Bitmovin | San Francisco / Austria / Berlin / Chicago | ONSITE | Full Time

Bitmovin creates tools for developers to add video support to their
applications. We just raised a Series B of $30M
([https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/09/bitmovin/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/09/bitmovin/))
and are quickly growing the team.

Too many roles to list them all here, but I'll highlight a few that I'm hiring
for personally:

* Developer Evangelist (SF) [https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4033756002](https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4033756002)

* Head of Demand Generation (SF) [https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4033759002](https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4033759002)

* Head of Product Marketing (SF) [https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4033755002](https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4033755002)

* Product Manager (Europe) [https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4025463002](https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4025463002)

* Technical Writer (all geographies) [https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4025462002](https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4025462002)

* Software Engineer (all geographies) [https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4008969002](https://bitmovin.com/careers/?gh_jid=4008969002)

For those interested in evangelism, product marketing and demand gen / growth
jobs please contact me directly kieran(dot)farr(at)bitmovin(dot)com.

For the other roles fill out an app directly and check out other ones here:
[https://bitmovin.com/careers/](https://bitmovin.com/careers/)

------
mshahRCS
Royal Circuits | Software Engineer - Automation | Bay Area - Hollister, CA |
Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.RoyalCircuits.com](https://www.RoyalCircuits.com)

We're a printed circuit board manufacturer that specializes in quick turn
prototype orders. We're one of Silicon Valley's best kept secrets – we
manufacture printed circuit boards (PCB’s) for thousands of customers nation-
wide, including engineers at some of the world's biggest tech companies. We’re
building up a team of engineers at our internal startup, dubbed “Factory of
the Future”, to completely revolutionize the electronics manufacturing
industry.

We had an exciting reception to this ad last month, and are looking to bring
on additional developers to round out our team to work on custom software that
enhance and streamline the PCB manufacturing process. You'll be involved in
developing tools that get orders through production as seamlessly as possible,
with the opportunity to drive interesting projects involving automation, data
visualization, and machine/3rd party integration. A major piece of this
involves optimizing our factory processes to get real-time feedback to and
from jobs on the floor, and offering real-time feedback on the
manufacturability of a customer’s design the instant design files are
uploaded.

Proficiency in C++ is a must, with Visual Basic, Genesis, UCam, and Python
experience being a bonus.

We're happy to offer excellent benefits, competitive salaries, and flex hours.
Our main office is in Hollister, CA, just south of San Jose. Love nature?
We're conveniently near Pinnacles National Park, the country's newest national
park. In addition, our Flex-PCB shop is in LA, where we do a lot crazy work
with a certain Space company you may have heard of making waves in the
industry.

I’m Mihir, Director of Special Projects here at Royal, and a former electrical
engineer at companies like Tesla and Taser. If you’re interested in joining
our team and genuinely changing the electronics manufacturing industry, send
your resume to jobs@royalcircuits.com and we’ll get back to you right away!

------
zmartagroup
Zmarta Group | Stockholm/Ängelholm, Sweden | Full-time ONSITE | Frontend and
backend developers

Zmarta Group is a fintech company offering a range of services within consumer
finance, with a focus on personal loan, insurance and electricity brokerage.
Our aim is to empower our customers to make smarter decisions with their
money. We're on a growth journey and now looking for awesome people to join
our tech team.

Stack: Node.js, Vue.js, PHP, Docker, Ansible, GitLab, AWS

\- Backend developer - Ängelholm (job ad in Swedish) [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=16...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=1629&ProjectId=143577&DepartmentId=18961&MediaId=5)
\- Frontend developer - Ängelholm (job ad in Swedish) [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=16...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=1629&ProjectId=143578&DepartmentId=18961&MediaId=5)

\- Backend developer - Stockholm [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=16...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=1629&ProjectId=143581&DepartmentId=18971&MediaId=5)
\- Frontend developer - Stockholm [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=16...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=1629&ProjectId=143582&DepartmentId=18971&MediaId=5)
\- Tech Lead / Full stack developer - Stockholm [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=16...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=1629&ProjectId=143584&DepartmentId=18971&MediaId=5)
\- Product/UI-designer - Stockholm [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=16...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=1629&ProjectId=143589&DepartmentId=18956&MediaId=5)

------
aliahmedai
DigitalGenius | London UK - San Francisco US | ONSITE/Full-Time

Our listed available opportunities
[https://www.digitalgenius.com/careers/](https://www.digitalgenius.com/careers/)

DigitalGenius is a venture-backed artificial intelligence company, bringing
practical applications of deep learning and AI to some of the largest customer
service operations in the world and fast-growing companies. With offices in
London and San Francisco, we’re a growing team of like-minded and supportive
people with the goal of transforming customer service through application of
artificial intelligence.

If you're interested in having a chat, please feel free to contact
ali@digitalgenius.com

------
ninjakeyboard
FunnelCloud | Toronto | Software Engineers | ONSITE | Full Time

We use a blend of Elixir/OTP, Scala/Akka, Ruby/Rails (API, migrations), and
Ember, alongside Kafka, Postgres, and Redis to build a Manufacturing Execution
System which listens to signals from machines used in manufacturing, and
writes back to them to track parts and control manufacturing processes. There
are many interesting features to tackle, and a good start on the v2
architecture with many small elixir apps interacting through kafka (via
command and event topics). Scala is used for individual part tracking on a
model of the physical process route.

The domain is physical, and is a great fit for event driven systems and domain
driven design. We talk about things in terms of aggregates, commands and
events more or less daily. The code is well covered. It is a small company so
we have a few opportunities in terms of process maturity but generally the
technical approaches are reasonable.

The company is young but bootstrapped and profitable and growing with
substantial equity available for really strong hires. We have some very smart
people kicking around as is common in my experience in startups that end up
turning out pretty well. I was working at Google for a bit - I'm trying to
bring examples from my experiences there into the culture here as we grow.

I worked here on contract and flipped to full time on seeing the equity
package, problem space, and rate of growth. It's a good opportunity with smart
people in an interesting technical space.

I'm currently hoping to fill a spot for one of those ember/ruby/elixir people
(any 2 would be good). I come from a more functional background with scala but
I think with the current technology having 2 of 3 of ember/ruby/elixir would
be good.

Strong Scala or FP candidates would also be welcome to come if they're alright
trying on dynamic typing in elixir as there is a lot of work to be done
squarely in elixir and scala right now. You'd be able to pick up rails easily
enough for what it's used for.

contact: ...jason...at...funnelcloud...dot...io...

------
aleem
Compunode | Senior Engineer, VP Sales & Marketing | Remote | Competitive
Salary + Equity

We are turnkey publishing platform company catering to newspapers and
magazines in digital publishing in the Pan Asia region and looking to expand
sales and engineering. We are setup out of Dubai.

\- Engineer: We have openings for multiple developers. Our technologies and
skills include: PHP / Laravel / JavaScript / ORM / AWS / React / Docker / Git
/ Bootstrap. Of these PHP & JS are mandatory.

\- VP Sales & Marketing: Based out of Dubai with relevant experience in
publishing or complementary industry and selling to medium companies to large
enterprises.

Please mention HN and email: topcoder (at) compunode (dot) com

------
JoinHustle
Hustle | NY or SF Onsite | Engineers, Product Designers, & Product Managers |
hustle.com/careers

At Hustle - we’re driven by our mission to scale and humanize the way
organizations communicate with people. We empower customers like Human Rights
Campaign, Planned Parenthood, and the Democratic Party to build relationships
that make the world a better place.

Our growing team of Engineers, Product Designers, and Product Managers are
driven by passion for our mission, love for Hustle product, and high quality
code base.

We're looking for: -Product Designers in NY or SF -Engineers across all levels
in NY or SF -Senior Product Managers in NY or SF

Message us at Recruiting@hustle.com or check out our job openings at
hustle.com/careers.

------
Soundboksjobs
SOUNDBOKS is on the lookout for a Supply Chain Coordinator in Copenhagen.

SOUNDBOKS is a fast-growing, dynamic, and high paced startup that sells
loudspeakers on a global platform. We have offices in L.A. and Copenhagen,
currently employ 50 employees and are in the process of a rapid expansion.

We need someone with a background, and a supporting education, within
logistics and supply-chain management to join our ranks as soon as possible.

For more information check out this link: [https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/soundboks-images/document...](https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/soundboks-
images/documents/supply_chain_coordinator_job_desc.pdf)

\- Frederik, SOUNDBOKS

------
AndiSmith
Lifeworks | London, UK | Senior Web Developer / Web Developer | ONSITE | Full-
time | [https://www.lifeworks.com/](https://www.lifeworks.com/)

Lifeworks is a fast-growing total well-being company providing employee
wellness services to companies such as Burberry, Expedia, Intel, Santander and
WorldPay. We’re a mid-sized team of engineers building products to aid
employee assistance, physical wellness and provide rewards and recognition.

Current Tech:

\- React and Redux \- HTML5, SCSS Modules, ES6 \- Jest for testing \- Webpack
\- Integrating with a mix of Serverless and PHP micro-services

If you are interested, please send an email to andrew.smith@lifeworks.com with
your resume and Github link.

------
SamGlasberg130
Stitch, Inc. | Philadelphia, PA | Multiple Open Positions

Stitch is a simple, powerful ETL service built for software developers. Our
mission is to inspire and empower data-driven people, and our vision is to be
the conduit through which businesses take back control and ownership of their
data.

We're hiring for: \- Senior/Lead Front-End Engineer \- Sales Development
Representative \- Technical Support Specialists

Apply on our website:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/stitchdata](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stitchdata)
Send questions: jobs@stitchdata.com

[https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/](https://www.stitchdata.com/jobs/)

------
dariaevdo
VoiceOps | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://voiceops.com](https://voiceops.com)

VoiceOps is the #1 AI platform for analyzing enterprise voice.

The richest data source about customers — their conversations — is the least
accessible. Our mission is to provide easy access to customer conversations
and make voice data queryable. Our product analyzes the content of sales and
support conversations and generates insights on phrases that maximize
successful outcomes.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/voiceops](https://www.keyvalues.com/voiceops)

Here are our open roles:

\- Product Engineer: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/205241-product-
engineer](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/205241-product-engineer)

\- Product Designer + Front End Dev :
[https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/215809-part-time-product-
desi...](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/215809-part-time-product-designer-
front-end-dev-remote-ok)

\- Product Engineering Lead: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/227575-product-
engineering-le...](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/227575-product-engineering-
lead)

\- Machine Learning Engineer Practitioner:
[https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/350140-machine-learning-
engin...](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/350140-machine-learning-engineer-
practitioner)

\- Front End Engineer: [https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/350129-front-end-
engineer](https://angel.co/voiceops/jobs/350129-front-end-engineer)

Tech Stack: Rails for user facing side React Python for backend
integrations/data science

------
nmr-acme
ACME AtronOmatic | Experienced Android developer | Portland, OR | Full time,
on site

[https://myradar.com](https://myradar.com)
[https://acmeaom.com](https://acmeaom.com)

ACME AtronOmatic makes top tier consumer facing weather apps. We are hiring an
experienced Android developer to work on MyRadar. I'd be particularly grateful
to find someone that can tame our background services (which I'm worried are
using too much battery,) negotiate with Android's many quirks, and improve our
app's start time.

2+ years of Android development experience and good written communication
skills are required.

Resumes or questions to nathan (at) acmeaom.com

------
InterneuronCIC
Interneuron CIC | Full-time | REMOTE (UK based) | Developer
Consultant/Engineer (Customer Facing)

Interneuron CIC aim to be the leaders on designing, developing and supporting
open source software for Health+Care providers globally. We are already
helping many NHS and Private organisations transform the way they approach
Health+Care IT problems, now we need an additional rock-star customer facing
development consultant/engineer to join us and help make this happen.

See the job description at:
[http://www.interneuron.org/attachments/Developer_JobDesc_Jun...](http://www.interneuron.org/attachments/Developer_JobDesc_Jun2018.pdf)

You can email us at hello@interneuron.org

Matt

------
chris_clue
Clue | Platform Engineers & Data Engineers | Berlin, Germany | On-site | Full-
time | Relocation & visa support

As a VC-backed startup based in Berlin, Clue is on a mission to advance the
state of menstrual and reproductive health.

We reach over 10 million people every month via our Android and iOS apps,
helping them track data about their bodies, and gain insights into their
health. Our website, helloclue.com, is filled with a vast array of articles on
the topic of menstrual health, helping to close the global knowledge gap on
these topics. We also further our mission by publishing the outcomes of our
scientific research in conjunction with top universities and institutes.

To join our 50-strong team of designers, developers, data scientists, product
owners, scientific researchers, and writers, we are looking for: * Platform
Engineers — to work with our development teams, having production experience
in AWS, Kubernetes, monitoring, observability, security, and software
development * Data Engineers — to work with our data science and development
teams, having experience in building data pipelines, machine learning, with
strong programming skills (these two positions are not _yet_ on our website,
but feel free to contact us with a CV etc.)

Random selection of keywords: AWS, Airflow, Redash, Postgres, Kinesis,
RabbitMQ, Kubernetes, Jenkins, TypeScript, Kotlin, Python, Slack, GitHub

At Clue, we offer everyone a competitive salary and participation in our all-
employee option pool. We believe in providing our team with little extras that
are high quality and meaningful. For example, we currently give everyone opt-
in access to free private sessions from a qualified professional coach on a
weekly basis, have plenty of healthy snacks, and a fancy coffee machine. We
also offer free yoga classes once per week, and have two team catered meals
per week.

Website: [https://helloclue.com/jobs.html](https://helloclue.com/jobs.html)
Our tech blog: [https://medium.com/bleeding-edge](https://medium.com/bleeding-
edge) Contact: natasha@[website-domain]

------
captainarab
Chewy.com | Data Scientist | Boston, MA

Info: Chewy is one of the largest pet retailers in the world and more recently
was the largest eCommerce acquisition.

As the first data scientist on the digital marketing team, you will be working
to build predictive models to help determine future user behavior and value.

Benefits: 401k, travel subsidy, beer, pet friendly office, cold brew, great
coworkers, and awesome projects to work on (big data)

Technologies: Python | SQL (Hadoop, Vertica, MariaDB) | Linux Apply here and
learn more at the job description:
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1187602?gh_jid=1187602](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1187602?gh_jid=1187602)

------
ac360
Serverless Inc. | SF or REMOTE | Engineers - Full-Stack, Dist. Systems | Full-
time | serverless.com

Be at the forefront of the cloud. Build next-gen developer tools and cloud
infrastructure. Empower developers and everyone as we make software
development more accessible.

[https://github.com/serverless/serverless](https://github.com/serverless/serverless)
[https://github.com/serverless/event-
gateway](https://github.com/serverless/event-gateway)

Apply -
[https://serverless.com/company/jobs](https://serverless.com/company/jobs)

------
dlau
Precious | Senior iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Onsite |
main@preciousapp.com

At Precious, our goal is to make families happier, healthier and stronger. We
are an iPhone app that uses AI to curate your child's photos.

Parents take 1,000's of photos & videos of their kids, and our vision is to
use AI to make it effortless to curate the best moments, create a digital
journal, and share it with family. We have over $200,000 of monthly recurring
revenue and recently raised our seed round.

We are hiring a Senior iOS Developer to join us as the first employee.

You'll get to architect, build and scale our primary product. As employee #1,
you will have massive impact on the product and the company.

Email us at main@preciousapp.com

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently expanding the team and have vacancies
for mid/senior python engineers, front end developers of all levels and a data
analyst/strategist.

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([https://phantom.land/work/petra/](https://phantom.land/work/petra/)), a
personalised playlist generator for London Grammar
([https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/](https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/)),
Market Finder
([https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/](https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/))
and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([https://phantom.land/work/states-of-
matter/](https://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/)).

Please check out our site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on the
current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly
with your CV and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or
personal projects in your email.

------
whats-in-a-name
HotPads | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco

HotPads helps people find a rental place to live. We are a small team with the
benefits of a big company (We are part of Zillow Group).

We are agile but that doesn't mean that everyday you have to talk about what
you worked on yesterday and what you will work on today. We are agile in that
we get features out fast and we deploy multiple times a day.

We have product managers but everyone contributes their ideas.

If you are interested, check it out:
[https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/hotpads/openings/?j=P101...](https://www.zillow.com/careers/jobs/hotpads/openings/?j=P10160)

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles/San Francisco | Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modifications to applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into applications
that perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability classes such as
many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

Senior Software Engineer (Java/JVM)

Software Engineer (Java)

Software Engineer (QA/Test/Automation)

Apply here
[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

------
keenbart
OnCell | Senior Web Developer | Rochester, New York | ONSITE |
[https://oncell.com/careers](https://oncell.com/careers)

OnCell has been working with museums, art galleries, parks, and historic sites
for the past ten years to enhance physical locations with digital experiences.
Our web based platform allows users to build their own mobile tour apps and
deploy to web and native apps.

We're a small, laid-back team that gets to work with interesting clients on
varied projects that make a real difference to visitors at cultural
destinations.

I'm our lead developer—feel free to reach out to me at kbartlett@oncell.com

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, Cordova

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Here's the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204) Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and
JS(React)

Hiring for 5 roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/comma](https://jobs.lever.co/comma)
or reach out with a GitHub to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
emowry_gitlab
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring site reliability engineers, database engineers,
marketing roles, sales development reps, federal sales leaders, director level
positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

------
leotin
Gymglish | Engineering/Learning Tech | Paris, FRANCE | Full-Time | ONSITE

Gymglish is a Paris-based company founded in 2004. We offer innovative
language learning solutions online (French and English) using personalized
content, an expert learning system and a team of creative content writers. Our
aim is to keep learners engaged and motivated thanks to fun, short, content
personalized to their needs.

We're currently hiring for our Paris offices:

* Full Stack Python developer

* Front-End developer

* as well as other roles in UX/UI, Acquisition Marketing and Sales.

Everything is explained here (including funny video):

[https://www.gymglish.com/en/jobs/](https://www.gymglish.com/en/jobs/)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, POSSIBLY REMOTE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Most of the work we do is
open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
victorkab
Truework | Senior Backend/Fullstack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is looking for talented engineers to help redefine the way sensitive
information is shared by employees and employers, for example like when you
apply for a mortgage.

If you're interested in challenging entrenched players in this industry please
reach out!

We use a number of technologies: Python + NodeJs + AWS + React.JS etc.

More info here:
[https://www.truework.com/careers/](https://www.truework.com/careers/) or
simply email engineering@truework.com

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | ONSITE in San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineers

Sentry is open-source error tracking for modern software development.
Originally born out of a passion for open source, Sentry has quickly grown
into one of the world’s most widely-used developer tools, monitoring more than
a billion exceptions per day from half a million developers at some of the
internet's most loved products (Dropbox, Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox
Live, and many more). Things we care about: making your life easier, open
source, diversity and inclusion, mentorship, and non-basic swag
([https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0)).

If you're interested in learning more about our roles (and not just trying to
get your hands on our dope leggings), we'd love to hear from you!

Check out [https://sentry.io/careers](https://sentry.io/careers) if any of the
below sound interesting.

Tech Stack: Python, Javascript (or similar dynamic programming languages (e.g.
Ruby, PHP), Rust, Riak, Rust, PostgreSQL, Redis, Riak, Spark, Kafka/Kinesis,
BigQuery, Redshift, SQL, Airflow

Engineering Manager
([https://sentry.io/jobs/1007880/](https://sentry.io/jobs/1007880/))

Sr. Data Engineer
([https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823/](https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823/))

Sr. Software Engineer - Product
([https://sentry.io/jobs/903169/](https://sentry.io/jobs/903169/))

Sr. Software Engineer - Infrastructure
([https://sentry.io/jobs/716050/](https://sentry.io/jobs/716050/))

Sr. Operations Engineer
([https://sentry.io/jobs/914990/](https://sentry.io/jobs/914990/))

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | Senior Engineer | Chicago | ONSITE

Company: We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to
changing the landscape of education.

We are looking for talented and motivated engineers who are excited about the
chance to leverage technology in order to impact the lives of millions of
students. We have more than 3 million learners and our clients include ACT®,
HRCI, CFA Institute, AAMC, Hobsons and many other educational companies.

Check out job description [http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-
engineer-6](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-engineer-6) and shoot an
email to techjobs@benchprep.com

------
renegadesensei
Yakukon | Tokyo or Remote | Contract | $60 an hour / Negotiable | Designer
with programming knowledge | [https://yakukon.com](https://yakukon.com)

Small marriage matchmaking startup based in Japan. We need a designer to
overhaul our crappy wordpress site. Happy to do an hourly contract or pay a
set amount for about a week of work. We need someone who can help implement
their design - someone who can at least translate their ideas to CSS or
something easy to implement on wordpress. May lead to more jobs or even a
steady position. Email therenegadeoffunk[at]gmail[dot]com if you're
interested.

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Product Managers, Engineers, etc. | Full-Time | Marina del
Rey (Los Angeles), CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

We are hiring product managers, engineers, designers, marketers, and much
more.

Our current technical stack is:

    
    
      - Frontend: node.js, Ember, but transitioning to React, Redux, TypeScript  
      - Backend: Rails, Elixir  
      - Mobile: Swift, Java  
      - Infrastructure: Go
    

[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub)
or email me at jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com:

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY /Washington DC | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Deployments/Solutions Engineer, Front End and Back End
Engineers

------
gwyner
Fluent Forever | REMOTE | Full-time Contract | $90-130k + equity | Senior
Software Development Engineer | [http://fluent-
forever.com/careers/](http://fluent-forever.com/careers/)

The Fluent Forever mobile application is the most successful crowdfunded app
in history, and for good reason: we are about to build the most powerful
language learning platform in the world. We are looking for key team members
who want to help us ship an amazing product, and then actively help us make it
even better. We also want people who believe in the same things we do about
what makes an awesome team ([https://fluent-
forever.com/pfard/](https://fluent-forever.com/pfard/)).

Our JavaScript-based technology stack encompases mobile, web, and service
layers. We're looking for an SDE who can make and own major contributions to
all aspects of the product.

Core Skills & Experience:

\- Passion for excellence and a commitment to continuous self growth \-
Excellent development skills using multiple languages and environments \-
Strong Javascript and SQL \- Expertise in service layer development, including
REST, data access layer, authentication, and maintenance \- Experience
designing software components for a professional product \- Experience
shipping professional software product(s) through the entire SDLC \-
Experience shipping a professional mobile application \- Experience shipping a
professional product on AWS or other cloud environment \- Excellent English
language communication skills (written and spoken)

Preferred Skills & Experience:

\- 5+ years of development experience \- 2+ years of AWS or other cloud
experience \- Experience directing or mentoring other developers \- Experience
collaborating closely with software testers \- Typescript, Node.js, Express,
React Native, React are strongly desired \- Experience with globalization and
an understanding of the issues involved in supporting multiple languages

Apply here: [http://fluent-forever.com/careers/](http://fluent-
forever.com/careers/)

------
skyraider
LedgerX | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | Onsite

We are the first US-based CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives
exchange and clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are
growing fast. We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional
investors and/or high net worth individuals). It's a really interesting
opportunity to work on a vertically-scaling product for a pool of very
sophisticated customers.

* Backend Engineer, Exchange (C++/Python)

* Backend Engineer, Platform (Python, SQLAlchemy, Tornado)

* Bitcoin / Digital Assets Engineer (Python)

* Site Reliability Engineer (Kubernetes, GCP, AWS)

* Integrations Engineer, Platform (Python)

careers@ledgerx.com, please mention that you came from HN.

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Various Positions | Los Angeles Onsite |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

At Replicated we are building applications to power modern enterprise
software. We are hiring for various positions based in our Culver City office.
Some of the key roles we are hiring for are below.

Implementation Engineer | Los Angeles or Bay Area Onsite | $110k-$150k +
Equity

We are looking for an engineer with DevOps experience to help lead our
technical discussions with potential customers. Our buyers are very
technically sophisticated and need to deeply understand our product before
deploying, the Implementation Engineer will help lead the technical side of
our sales product from demos to initial deployments with end users.

Very important for this role will be experience with modern DevOps
infrastructure Docker, Docker Swarm, Kubernetes, and Linux server
administration.

More information is available here:
[https://bit.ly/2kiRoVN](https://bit.ly/2kiRoVN)

Release Automation Engineer | Los Angeles Onsite | $100k - $150k + Equity

The Release Automation Engineer role will help build upon our test automation
processes to ensure the quality of our cloud based and on premise products and
help make our development process as effective as possible. In this role you
would be a key part of an experienced engineering team that is solving
interesting problems and developing innovative software.

In this role you’ll be working with tools like Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible,
Linux, Selenium WebDriver, Golang and a lot more. You won’t need to have
experience with the entire range of skills but a passion for learning is key.

More information is available here:
[https://bit.ly/2FW0xvK](https://bit.ly/2FW0xvK)

Core Engineer | Los Angeles Onsite | $120k - $170k + Equity

We are looking for a Core Engineer to work on the backend of our product. In
this role you will be working closely with the rest of the engineering team
building out our products and contributing to the direction and architecture
of our product. This will involve working deeply in Golang, Docker,
Kubernetes, Bash, and Javascript.

More information here: [https://bit.ly/2soRXC3](https://bit.ly/2soRXC3)

You can apply on our site or email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
resnapremi
Albelli Group | Amsterdam - the Netherlands | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | €55.000 and
up

Albelli is a B-to-C photo printing company, active all over the world with
different brands including ReSnap. We print photo books, mugs, calendars, etc.
with our customers’ photos. About 40% of our staff is expat, creating an
international vibe with over 30 nationalities. The office is located 2 minutes
from Amsterdam Central station.

We are looking for

Senior JavaScript developer Full Stack Web Developer .NET Software Developer
Scrum Master

Data Platform Engineer with AWS experience Senior Systems Administrator

Channel Data Analyst (e.g. Qlikview, Omniture, Adobe Marketing Cloud, SQL)
Customer Intelligence Analyst

Send your resume to (remi @ resnap.com)

------
resnapremi
Albelli Group | FULL-TIME | Amsterdam - the Netherlands | ONSITE | €55.000 and
up

Albelli is a B-to-C photo printing company, active all over the world with
different brands including ReSnap. We print photo books, mugs, calendars, etc.
with our customers’ photos. About 40% of our staff is expat, creating an
international vibe with over 30 nationalities. The office is located 2 minutes
from Amsterdam Central station.

We are looking for

Senior JavaScript developer Full Stack Web Developer .NET Software Developer
Scrum Master

Data Platform Engineer with AWS experience Senior Systems Administrator

Channel Data Analyst (e.g. Qlikview, Omniture, Adobe Marketing Cloud, SQL)
Customer Intelligence Analyst

Send your resume to (remi @ resnap.com)

------
Kpourdeilami
Terrene ([https://www.terrene.co](https://www.terrene.co)) | Full Stack
Developer | FULL-TIME | Waterloo / Kitchener | ONSITE | 70-80K + equity

Terrene is simplifying and automating machine learning for business analysts.
With the predictive analytics engine, a business analyst can connect a data
set and build a machine learning model in as little as 30 seconds.

We recently landed a contract with a Fortune 100 company that is using Terrene
on a daily basis and are looking to expand our team. We are a small team of 3
and you will be joining us as the first full-time employee.

To apply please send your resume to careers@terrene.co

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developer | New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver,
San Francisco, Nationwide | ONSITE plus travel | thoughtworks.com

ThoughtWorks is hiring talented Senior Developers across the United States! We
have offices in New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, and San Francisco,
but our technologists live all across the country. This is because, as
consultants, we work almost exclusively on site at our client’s offices. Most
of our consultants travel during the week and fly home for weekends. We know
extensive travel is not for everyone, which is why we’re up front about it.

ThoughtWorks developers have contributed code to enterprise organizations,
nonprofits, and open source projects for over 25 years. They also write books,
speak at conferences, and help push software development forward—changing
companies and industries along the way. Senior Developers play work on a huge
variety of projects and play an important role in making our work a success.
You could be helping to influence the digital strategy of a retail giant,
building a new mobile application for a bank, or redesigning platforms using
event sourcing and intelligent data pipelines. You’ll use the latest Lean and
Agile thinking, solve mission-critical problems and challenge yourself
everyday.

What we're looking for:

* Ability to write high-quality, well-tested code. We don’t limit ourselves to one language; experience in any of Java, Scala, C#, Javascript, Ruby or Python is preferred

* Experience working with Agile, Lean and/or Continuous Delivery approaches such as Continuous Integration, TDD, Infrastructure as Code, etc.

* Knowledge and appreciation of cloud technology such as AWS, Docker or Kubernetes is a plus

* A passion for automation; you don’t like doing the same thing twice

* We value diversity; we support traditional and nontraditional career paths.

If you’re interested, please email me your CV at acipolar@thoughtworks.com. To
learn more or to apply directly, visit
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/us/seniordev](https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/us/seniordev)

------
crt87
Moat | New York City

I work at Moat (now part of the Oracle Data Cloud). We are 50 engineers and 20
testers in NYC working on stopping ad fraud and bringing fairness and
transparency to the online ad world.

We're hiring at all experience levels for frontend, backend, devops, and data
science roles. We also have specialist roles open like malware analyst.

We use Python, JavaScript, React, Postgres, Kinesis, and Spark, and we’re
scaling a platform that processes billions of events per day.

Email jonathan.weems[at]oracle.com with "Moat Hacker News" in the subject to
apply or learn more.

[https://moat.com/jobs](https://moat.com/jobs)

------
mustacheemperor
Imajion | Syracuse, NY or Remote (US Based) | Full-Time | $100k-150k | Senior
Software Engineer

Imajion is developing industry leading communications solutions for the
Architecture, Engineering and Construction sector leveraging Mixed Reality
technology such as the HoloLens. Come help us build the first digital
teleportation tool for AEC and make your mark in the communications technology
landscape with mixed reality.

We're looking for skilled senior engineers for roles in native DirectX and
realtime media server development. Contact the careers email below or myself
at adrian@imajion.com for more details.

Website: Imajion.com | careers@imajion.com

------
jayschools
Abl Schools | Sr. Front-end Engineer|San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://ablschools.com](http://ablschools.com)

== About Abl Schools
===============================================================

We are a 19 person mission-driven startup located in San Francisco. Abl’s
dynamic school scheduling platform makes it easy to design and manage the
daily life of your school. Our simple, cloud-based tools work alongside your
student information system and eliminate the need for spreadsheets, magnet
boards, and stacks of papers. Our first product is a next-generation Master
Scheduler that simplifies and streamlines the entire master scheduling
process. Developed in collaboration with secondary schools from around the
country, Abl’s Master Scheduler is a smart, flexible platform that enables
school leaders to quickly visualize tradeoffs and meet the unique needs of
every student and teacher.

We are seeking a Front-End Software Engineer to join our team and help build
products that support our mission. We are growing quickly and there is a lot
to do! Your contributions will have a meaningful impact on our company.

    
    
      == Qualifications ===============================================================

\- Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.
\- You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

\- Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

\- Continual learning of emerging technologies/industry trends

\- Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

Here is an article from edweek that will tell you more about our mission:
[http://edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-valley-
en...](http://edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-valley-en..).

    
    
      == Interested? ==================================================================
      Click this link to apply: http://grnh.se/madgwy621

------
troebr
Knewton | Software Engineer, SRE/Infra Engineer, Senior Security Engineer |
NYC | ONSITE | Full-Time

We build adaptive learning software that powers our online learning platform.
We work with universities and community colleges to provide an affordable
alternative to text books!

We're hiring for the following roles:

    
    
      * SDE ideally with a few years of experience, full stack or backend.
      * SRE ideally with some experience
      * Senior security engineer
    

Our stack is React/Redux/GraphQL on the frontend, node/java/python on the
backend side.

Come help us bring personalized learning to the world!

Questions? recruiting+hn@knewton.com

------
erichurkman
New York, New York | ONSITE | Full-time | Visa OK (TN, OPT, or H-1B transfer)
| $130k+ and equity (sr. eng+)

We’re a newly founded, well-funded fintech startup looking to fix the
shareholder franchise. We have a small, experienced team with backgrounds in
tech and finance. Greenfield project — come make a big impact from day one.
We're in SoHo in NYC.

\- Lead/Senior Backend Engineer (Python, Django, AWS, Kubernetes/Docker nice
to have, Data/ETLs, scaling, team building)

\- Lead/Senior Frontend Engineer (Modern Javascript, React, Node)

\- Android engineer

\- Frontend designer (HTML, CSS, React, mobile design)

\- Technical designer (Front end design, web, mobile)

\- VP/Head of Design

Contact: hn+whatcha@say.com

------
esseti
Chino.io | Dev, DevOps, SysAdmin, Sales, Biz Dev | Trento, Italy & Berlin |
Full Time | ONSITE (Remote can be discussed)

We're building a Backend As a Service to store health data in compliance with
GDPR and HIPAA. We just got a round of investment and we are growing the team.
Offices are in Trento, Italy (Dev team) and Berlin (Biz/Sales). Remote can be
discussed if within EU.

Compensation highly depends on experience and role and your needs. More info
can be found here [https://chino.io/careers](https://chino.io/careers)

Mention that you find the jobpost on HN

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 2,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
cvursache
IDAGIO | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | www.idagio.com

backend engineer

you: can solve problems using awk, sed, scripting languages, compiled
languages, experience with API design

us: nice people, fast pace, no bullshit

drop your most informal and convincing line to cvu+b4df00d@idagio.com

~~~
freedomben
I just wanted to say, the fact that you mentioned awk is awesome (I did a find
on page and found your post). Unfortunately I'm in the USA so the commute
onsite to Berlin would be a bear :-)

~~~
mylons
you mean trumpistan? what's keeping you here anyway? berlin seems like a nice
escape to me.

------
Abazhenov
Fraight AI | Senior Fullstack Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite Full Time

Fraight is an early stage, ambitious logistics technology company. We write
software that coordinates truck shipments. We are working on challenging, real
world problems that require unconventional interdisciplinary thinking. Our
goal is to revolutionize the logistics industry through automation and AI to
reduce the cost of transporting freight and to eliminate waste.

Apply Here:
[https://fraight.workable.com/j/FBBCEE3D85](https://fraight.workable.com/j/FBBCEE3D85)

------
Beans0063
Retention Rocket / Full Stack Rails Engineer / Data Science / San Diego or
REMOTE

Retention Rocket is a subscription service and predictive retention marketing
platform which enables ecommerce store owners to drive sales and retain
customer accounts.

As one of our first engineers you'll have a direct impact on our product and
technical direction. You will play a key role developing architecture and UX.
If you enjoy innovating with a small team, architecting solutions, creating
novel interfaces and building products with scalability in mind please email
brian@retentionrocket.com

------
tanishalfelven
ArenaNet | Seattle Area | Web Developer | arena.net | Full Time | Onsite

We’re ArenaNet. We make the games we want to play a reality, and infuse them
with innovation, hand-crafted detail, and creative passion. As developer and
publisher of the award-winning Guild Wars game series, we’re proud to share
our passion for the online worlds we’ve created with over 11 million players
worldwide.

For more info and to apply, go to
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/arenanet/jobs/1029171](https://boards.greenhouse.io/arenanet/jobs/1029171)

------
polysign
PolySign | Oakland, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.polysign.io](https://www.polysign.io)

A very early stage startup looking for more founding engineers to solve the
biggest problem in crypto today: security and custody.

PolySign was founded by Arthur Britto (founder of Ripple), with help from
David Schwartz (Chief Cryptographer of Ripple). They have architected a
solution that is a step function above what's currently available on the
market today.

Hiring backend/frontend engineers! If you want to get in early on something
exciting- email me at anna@polysign.io

------
vikas5678
Ellie Mae | Platform Product Manager | East Bay, CA | Onsite | 2 open full-
time positions

Ellie Mae (NYSE:ELLI) is a leading provider of innovative on-demand software
solutions and services for the residential mortgage industry.

My name is Vikas Rao, and I'm the Vice President of Product Management for our
Lending Platform at Ellie Mae, and we are looking for teammates with strong
platform expertise.

Prior experience in launching developer facing platforms, working with
engineering teams to create platform services like activity streams, identity
management, notifications, etc is key.

Please email vikas.rao@elliemae.com

------
utmachina
Stealth Cryptocurrency Consultancy | Senior Engineer Consultant | SF | Remote
can be considered. BASE $50-70k + $100K+ Bonus (annual) We raised more than
$20 million from angels to start a cryptocurrency consultancy. You will be
working with some of the pioneers of crypto to fulfill our client's needs. We
are currently looking for experienced systems engineers (we use Rust). The
projects we work on are extremely challenging, completely green field, and
potentially very rewarding. Prior crypto experience is desired.

email chengxin.tan@protonmail.com w/ CV, Resume

------
shapiro92
Quma | Berlin | Full-time/Part-Time/Internships |
Engineers/Marketers/DevOps/Sales

Quma is looking for more people to support it's goal. We are looking for
Engineers with knowledge in ChatBots and/or ML. DevOps to assist with the
deployment and reliability of the systems. Marketers / Sales to enhance our
product to market approach.

Tech we use: .Net Core 2.1 / MSSQL / DigitalOcean / CircleCI

Just send us an email or check out the positions on
[https://www.quma.io/about](https://www.quma.io/about)

------
nian2go
We are USA-UES | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time (unable to sponsor at
this time) | Software Engineering

Our focus is coaching kids to get in and succeed at college!

We are looking for people to join us, who share our vision to guide students
towards higher education, and who want to grow with a company opening a huge
market.

Are you experienced, technical, capable, accountable, a natural leader? Want
to make a huge impact on education leveraging technology? Let's talk!

[https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
picsoung
Typeform | San Francisco, CA | onsite

At Typeform, we’re thinking about the future of data collection. Will it be
all about voice? AR/VR? Holograms?

In any case, we’re set on doing what we’ve always done—making it more human.
How? By helping makers and creators collect data in a conversational way.

Our awesome team is growing! We recently opened a branch in San Francisco and
we’re hiring these roles:

-Developer Advocate

-Business Development

-Account Advisor

Do you know anyone who’d be interested in a data collection journey? Share
this with them:

[https://www.typeform.com/careers/](https://www.typeform.com/careers/)

------
gassouth2
Gas South | Atlanta, GA | full time onsite Position: Sr Manager of Application
Development (Build your own team!)

We are a natural gas marketer serving 300,000 residential, business, and
governmental customers in the southeast. We made the Atlanta Journal-
Constitution's 2018 Top Workplaces and have incredible workplace and benefits.

Please reach out if you have any questions or learn more here:
[https://www.gas-south.com/common/employment.aspx](https://www.gas-
south.com/common/employment.aspx)

E-mail trip.briscoe @ gassouth.com

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

------
thorntonarthur
Storefront | New York, NY or Paris, FR | ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer

Storefront is actively building our Engineering team and is seeking skilled
full-stack software engineers to work onsite in New York City or Paris, FR.
Our tech stack includes Ruby on Rails (Ruby 2.x and Rails 4.x), Node, Angular,
Elixir, Postgres, ElasticSearch, and Heroku. Salary is very competitive for
each city.

We are also looking for a talented UI/UX designer in our NY office.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/storefront](https://boards.greenhouse.io/storefront)

------
psu_
RD 14 | Paris, France | Full Time | ONSITE | €40-60k About RD 14 We are a
newly founded company supported by a global corporate leader in transportation
networks, our ambition is to become the future of BI for transportation
networks, by using AI, Data Science and powerful data visualisations. Our
solution is in use in major global cities. We are expanding.

Jobs: - Back End Software Engineer - Lead Data Scientist - Lead Front End
Developer

Jobs at: [https://angel.co/rd-14/jobs](https://angel.co/rd-14/jobs)

------
mrpollo
Dronecode Project | Marketing Manager | Full-time (REMOTE) |
[https://www.dronecode.org/](https://www.dronecode.org/) We are looking for a
marketing manager with experience in the fields of robotics or IoT; this is a
remote position in a global organization, come work with top talent in an open
source community working with Drone software & hardware partners.

[https://www.dronecode.org/careers/](https://www.dronecode.org/careers/)

------
boltzmannbrain
Vicarious AI |
[https://www.vicarious.com/careers/](https://www.vicarious.com/careers/)

In addition to AI researchers, we're looking for the following (fulltime
onsite in San Francisco area):

\- Senior SW Engineer -- robotics and computer vision

\- Senior SW Engineer -- data and application services

\- Graphics Developer / Visualization Scientist

\- IT Engineer

Some of the perks: private chef for all meals, unlimited vacation, company
phone plan, massages, free week getaway to Hawaii every year for you and your
family.

Please apply directly (referencing this post and saying Alex sent you).

------
stephenblum
PubNub | Full Time | Senior Product Manager | ONSITE San Francisco |
[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1077030](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1077030)

Senior Product Manager who will take a leadership role working with team
members who have experience in large scale systems.

Apply:
[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1077030](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1077030)

------
fabian_shipamax
Shipamax | Junior/Mid-level Frontend | London (Angel) | Onsite, full-time | up
to 55k GBP + pension + equity

We're building a platform for the bulk shipping industry - we have terabytes
of data that is processed in realtime and served up to our customers to help
them make key business decisions.

We're using React/Redux/Typescript.

More here: [https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/280813-junior-mid-level-
full-...](https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/280813-junior-mid-level-full-stack-
software-engineer)

------
luddaite
SimX | Oakland, CA | Remote Software Engineer, Unity VR

SimX is a fast-growing startup bringing virtual and augmented reality to
medical simulation training. Our product is the first comprehensive
professional-grade VR medical simulation system, and it is used by our
customers to train physicians, nurses, and other allied health professionals.
Since our product has become generally available, demand has exploded and
we're in need of new engineering team members to move our product forward.

Our company has an ambitious and high-impact purpose: to transform the way
physicians and allied health professionals are trained in order to take a dent
out of the more than 400,000 people who die every year from preventable
medical errors. We're a high-powered team consisting of about half physicians
and half engineers, all of whom have dedicated their time to achieving our
mission. As an early startup, we're looking for new team members who are
excited about our mission and have the drive to thrive in the startup
environment.

Our company is based in the Bay Area, but we're interested in applicants from
around the country - remote work is encouraged.

THE JOB

As a Unity engineer, you'll be working on our core VR product, which is a
multiplayer first-person virtual simulation environment experienced by
learners on the Vive Pro. As a startup team member, you'll have a wide variety
of responsibilities that will evolve as our needs change. Your primary
responsibility will be to develop new features from initial concept to
deployment. You'll also help provide support to our customers, including new
or modified features and addressing technical issues. You'll be working on
features within the VR environment as well as features in our standalone
"moderator" application used by teachers to run our simulations. Our software
is primarily written in C# in Unity on Windows. This is a full-time remote
work position with cash and stock option compensation.

[https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=4491db8ea12652fa&dupclk=...](https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=4491db8ea12652fa&dupclk=0)

[https://www.simxar.com](https://www.simxar.com)

------
bensummers
Haplo | London | ONSITE | Graduate Software Engineer

Are you graduating this summer? Haplo will help you get the best possible
start to your career as a software developer.

[https://haplo-services.com/jobs/new-graduates](https://haplo-
services.com/jobs/new-graduates)

Every year, new graduates join our team, and they ship working features to our
clients within their first two weeks. We support their growth in a direction
which suits them, whether that's a focus on writing code, taking a client-
facing role, or developing a particular specialism.

We can do this because we've really thought about how to build a team, and a
way of developing software, that can enable someone at the beginning of their
career to realise their potential as quickly as they can.

Joining us will give you a wide range of experience across the full software
development lifecycle, and you'll make an important contribution to your team.

You'll be building hosted products used by universities to manage their
research:

* PhD Manager is our market leading system to manage PhD programmes, helping everyone work together and PhD researchers to complete their doctorate.

* Ethics Monitor enables universities to ensure that all research is safe and ethical.

* Haplo Research Manager brings together the full lifecycle of research, from the start of the project to the publication of results.

Our products are written on top of our open source platform, designed for
building applications which manage large amounts of semi-structured data with
a polished user experience.

While ideal, a computer science degree isn't essential, as long as you've
written software as part of your degree or outside your studies. You'll mainly
be working in server-side JavaScript, but don't need to have used this before.

Haplo is an equal opportunities employer, and our inclusive team welcomes
colleagues from all backgrounds: [https://haplo-
services.com/about/who](https://haplo-services.com/about/who)

You must have a right to work in the UK.

------
lachenmayer
Trippin | React Native / Full-stack JS developer | London, UK | Onsite/Remote.

Product: Travel playlists. For Experiences you love. With friends you trust.
Redefining the way you travel forever.

We recently soft launched V1 of our iOS app (android out this month). Focus is
on content. Users create travel playlists and share with friends. Content is
also curated by our 'Frequent Fliers' \- DJ’s, Designers, Artists and Athletes
across the globe.

We have a thriving community and a influential network of ambassadors.

Our stack consists of a React Native app, communicating with a Node.JS backend
deployed on Heroku, storing user data in an event-sourced MongoDB, and GraphQL
in between. All of our code is strongly typed using Flow. We’ve also got a
shiny React/Next.js webapp that we’re looking to develop further.

We will offer a competitive salary and equity for the right candidate.

Who we are looking for?

Above all else we value open communication and good teamwork to achieve a
shared vision. We are looking for proactivity in spotting problem areas and
proposing ideas for improvements.

Someone who:

* Understands what our users like, and believe in our ethos of keeping things simple.

* Is serious about releasing early and releasing often.

* Loves React Native.

* Has been writing code over the last few years and is comfortable showing us some code during the interview.

* Does not shy away from open-source work and open discussions on GitHub.

Even better if you have (but not necessary):

* Contributed to Open Source projects (we’d love to see them!)

* Experience with iOS and/or Android development.

* A degree in Computer Science or a related field.

==Interview==

Phone call / coffee >> in-person interview >> half day onsite w team

==Contact==

Sam Blenkinsopp notjustajob@trippin.world | more info
[https://news.trippin.world/developer/](https://news.trippin.world/developer/)

------
armelled
Quick Base Inc | Cambridge, MA | Multiple Software Engineering positions |
Onsite with work at home flexibility | Full time

We are revolutionizing the way people work by enabling non coders to develop
their own cloud-based applications to drive work productivity. Want to tackle
the challenge of enabling non developers to do application lifecycle
management or other equally interesting problems, come join us and innovate
with us!

Technologies we use: C#, Java, SQL Server, React, AWS, C++, Docker, Python

Check us out at //www.quickbase.com/about-us/careers

------
joshthewanderer
Etch Software | JavaScript Developer | Canterbury, UK | Full time | REMOTE |
[https://etch.co](https://etch.co)

We're looking for an experienced JavaScript developer to join our tiny agency.
We're fully remote, with quarterly two to three day meetups to review and
regroup.

We work closely with startups and multinational companies to create React web
applications.

[https://etch.co/jobs](https://etch.co/jobs) to find out more, or get in touch
through jobs@etch.co

~~~
jessym
Will you consider candidates from outside the UK?

------
bigtex1988
Stride Consulting | Software Consultant / Senior Software Consultant | New
York, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE

Stride Consulting is a mission-driven, engineering-centric software consulting
firm. We seek developers who place a high value on continuous learning and
value diversity. If you consider yourself a non-dogmatic engineer, have a
thirst for learning, and an eye for process, you’ll be in great company.

Our goal is to leave our client teams functioning at a higher level than when
we found them. We do this by writing high quality code alongside our clients’
development teams, as well as mentoring their developers, product teams, and
stakeholders in software development best practices.

We believe that practices like Test Driven Development, Pairing, and
Refactoring are the foundation of a high-functioning software team. And, we
believe that not all Agile practices provide equal value to all teams at all
times.

We have great benefits (described in more detail in the links below),
including an ample budget for professional development PLUS paid-time for
professional development as well as standard healthcare and retirement
benefits.

We do not travel - all of our clients are located in NYC. However, we are open
to relocating developers from other cities.

Consulting experience is not required for the Software Engineer role. For the
Senior role we usually look for candidates with 3+ years of consulting
experience.

Stack (Depends on Client): Ruby on Rails, React, Angular, Python, Scala, Java
8, Elixir, Node and more. Open to other languages / technologies if you have
other expertise.

Email me at mcarradine@stridenyc.com for more information and an introduction
to our recruiters, or apply below and mention in your cover letter that you
were referred by Malcolm.

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/stride/jobs/1034667?gh_src=ksic...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stride/jobs/1034667?gh_src=ksicj6m01)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/stride/jobs/562476?gh_src=gucob...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stride/jobs/562476?gh_src=gucob2rq1)

------
kkathos
Athos | Senior Platform/Devops Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | Redwood City,
CA

Athos leads the industry in direct muscle activity measurement. We build
apparel and hardware to measure muscle activity for elite sport athletes and
coaches so they can make smarter, data-driven training decisions to help them
win.

# Requirements

* Strong Python & MySQL

* Strong Experience with AWS clusters

Competitive salary and benefits

apply: kashif@liveathos.com

[https://www.liveathos.com/careers/senior-devops-
engineer-2](https://www.liveathos.com/careers/senior-devops-engineer-2)

------
mknoke
xbird | Senior Engineer, Machine Learning | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

Every minute, 8 people die from a preventable disease. xbird is an award-
winning medical artifical intelligence company. We use the latest know-how in
data science and machine learning to save lives. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are hiring a Senior Engineer, Machine Learning to help us build the
intelligence behind our systems. You will play a leading role in every part of
our machine learning lifecycle: from the initial research to the production-
level implementation, from discussing long-term goals to making post-release
micro-improvements. You take full ownership of core projects of our company.
You also coach other machine learning engineers at xbird.

We are looking for someone that has experience in both backend engineering
(Python) and machine learning. The combination is key to us, because you will
have to deploy your knowledge outside of the lab. This includes building a
reliable, scalable, and secure data processing infrastructure.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<markus@xbird.io>).

------
geoblink
Geoblink | Senior Data Scientist (Location Intelligence) Madrid or Remote |
Full-time | 55K-60K €

We're a 45 person start up that just turned 3 and we're looking for an expert
in location intelligence analysis to join our Data Science team. You can check
out more here: [https://www.geoblink.com/work-with-us/senior-data-
scientist-...](https://www.geoblink.com/work-with-us/senior-data-scientist-
location-intelligence/) or email jobs@geoblink.com

------
djinn
SmartKarma | Singapore or Remote | Full-time Contract | Frontend Engineer |
[https://www.smartkarma.com/](https://www.smartkarma.com/)

SmartKarma is platform for sharing equity research with Buy-Side investors.

SmartKarma is building a platform for actionable research.

Qualifications

\- Clear, precise communication with multi-cultural team \- Adept to
professional software engineering \- Test driven \- Agile

Technologies we use: Node / React / SCSS / HTML5 / Ember

These are good to have but not an impediment to capable candidate.

To apply: supreet at smartkarma.com

------
msanvido
Styra | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Styra is a stealth-startup working on simplifying authorization in cloud-
native environments, and the proud contributor to the 'Cloud Native Computing
Foundation' (CNCF) [https://openpolicyagent.org](https://openpolicyagent.org)
project.

If you are a senior engineer and interested in solving challenging security
and authorization problems:

[https://styra.com/careers/](https://styra.com/careers/)

No recruiters!

------
forthwall
BlackSMS | React Engineer, iOS Engineer, Fullstack Engineer | SENIOR | San
Francisco, Palo Alto | ONSITE | SALARY: 75k-170k | NO VISA

We're a small and driven team working on the future of secure enterprise
messaging looking for a few engineers to join our team. (I myself am engineer
number 1) Because we are small you will have a great load of autonomy in how
our product will be designed, developed, and released. Come join us :)

Stack: Node.js, ElasticSearch, Firebase, React, iOS->React Native

Send me your resume to my email: shub[at]blacksms.net

------
artivest
Artivest | New York | Onsite | artivest.co

We are a tech-driven alternative investment platform that broadens access to
and connects leading private funds to financial advisors and high net worth
individuals.

* VP of Engineering | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Architecture, Strong Tech and Team Leadership, Mentorship

* Senior Software Engineer | Python, Django, Postgres, Tech leadership

* Senior Product Engineer | Angular, React, Javascript, Tech leadership

* Product Engineer | Angular, React, Javascript

* Product Manager | Enterprise software, Integrations, Prototyping, UX / UI

Apply to _jobs@artivest.co_

------
jrbessette
Burlington Area Vermont

Lord Sensing MicroStrain (www.microstrain.com), a premier sensor and sensor
system manufacturer is expanding. We are seeking top talent to fill the
following rolls; Engineer, Mechanical Inertial Systems Engineer Web
Developer/Designer Staff Engineer, Firmware \ Software Engineer Sr. Engineer,
Firmware \ Software Engineer

[https://lord.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/LORD_careers](https://lord.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/LORD_careers)

Select "Williston VT" for location

------
ryan_imbellus
Imbellus | Senior Game Engineer | Location: Los Angeles, CA or Remote | Full-
time | $100k - $150k | Experience: Mid Level to Principal Level

Imbellus Overview: We are looking for exceptional people who share our
mission: to reinvent how we measure human potential. At Imbellus, we build
technology-enabled assessments that evaluate how people think instead of what
they know. We believe our society must prioritize developing minds that do
what computers cannot. By changing assessments, we reorient the education
system and employers to measure what matters.

We love this challenge. We know that what has worked for decades in other
contexts, might not work in ours. So we don’t default on expertise, instead we
test every assumption with logic, each idea with reasoning, and all
conclusions with “prove it.” We choose learning over ego so that our product
and our people become the best.

As an Imbellus Senior Game Engineer, you will envision how to translate
feature designs into gameplay mechanics, and delight players with engaging
moments. You will prototype and discover new solutions for complex systemic
challenges, and orchestrate the game to ensure a flow state for the player.
You will collaborate with engineers, designers, artists and learning
scientists to apply playtest feedback and polish gameplay interactions to
result in a high-quality user experience and effective assessment.

What you’ll be doing at Imbellus: \- Create, refine and polish complex and
varied gameplay systems \- Prototype alongside the Game Designer to determine
optimal strategies for creating a user experience that exceeds our players
expectations \- Help develop art pipeline tools that streamline our artists'
processes and simplify building an awe-inspiring virtual world \- Support the
UI Designer in implementation, functionality, and feature integration \-
Document and peer review technical designs with engineering team \- Innovate
on technical challenges using state of the art engineering methods to automate
development processes

What you’ll need to succeed at Imbellus: \- 10+ years of software development
experience overall \- 5+ years working in the game industry \- Expertise
across multiple languages including Python, C++, and JavaScript \- 1+ years
experience with Unity a plus \- Simulation experience a plus

Apply at Imbellus.com or contact Ryan Fitzpatrick on LinkedIn

------
rfsn-alex
Refersion | Senior Developer (PHP) | Full-Time, Onsite

Refersion is a fast growing, private, and profitable B2B app development
company located in New York City. Our flagship product is a sales tracking and
marketing (SaaS) platform in the eCommerce space. Our clients range from
large, well known online retailers to small and medium businesses.

Apply at:
[https://refersion.workable.com/j/D3F887963D](https://refersion.workable.com/j/D3F887963D)

------
fleming_Citizen
Citizen | Senior Engineers (iOS / Front End / Mobile / Backend) and Lead
Mobile Engineer | Full-time | New York, NY | 125k - 165k | ONSITE |
citizen.com

Citizen is a Series A startup, backed by Sequoia Capital and Founders Fund,
located on Grand St. in New York.

Info about Citizen

What we do:

Our vision is to protect people by keeping them informed of all crimes
happening near them in real time, using a variety of sources correlated with
their location and concerns. We have a host of challenges we are working on
like mobile video streaming, tuning distributed systems to support bursting
from 100 to over 250k active users, and digital signal processing just to
start. While a young startup, we're already growing quickly in NYC with 3% of
the city already downloaded our app. We have expanded service to San Fransico,
with more cities to come in the months to come.

Our Stack: Kubernetes on GCP, MySQL, Redis, Kafka, Firebase, Go, Node,
React.js, Swift (iOS), Java (Android)

Four of our Open Roles:

Senior iOS Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a..).

Lead iOS Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/b948f0f5-e167-486f-b6f9-9c4fa6...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/b948f0f5-e167-486f-b6f9-9c4fa6dfdea3)

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c362...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c362..).

Senior Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2..).

If you would like to learn more about one of Citizen's open roles, feel free
to reach out to me directly - at stephen(at)citizen.com

Note: Citizen offers a competitive benefits package including medical, dental,
vision, flexible spending accounts, paid time off, company holidays, stock
option plan, commuter benefits, and various wellness perks.

------
stuartmaggs
Scaled Robotics | Full Stack Developer | Barcelona, Europe| Onsite | Full-Time
| [https://scaledrobotics.com](https://scaledrobotics.com)

We are seeking a Full Stack Developer to join our tight-knit team producing
robots for the construction industry, working closely with our industry
partners to create innovative solutions to real-world construction problems,
we are looking for a driven and dedicated engineer to help bring robots to
construction.

In this role, you will be responsible for front-end and back-end web
development for software that can interpret IFC (3D model) data using
Autodesk’s Forge API. The candidate should have knowledge across all stages of
software development and experience working with other engineers, developers
and disciplines. The ideal candidate should be comfortable in a fast moving
development environment, both in the lab and in the field testing their work
on live construction sites, communicating with experts and laymen to solve
challenging problems every day.

We are an ambitious, diverse and hardworking team looking for candidates with
the experience below:

Responsibilities

\- Develop a front-end and back-end for custom web-based IFC interface

\- Interface with Autodesk Forge API

\- Develop database management and storage tools for IFCs, point cloud and
image data

\- Develop WebGL based renderers with custom functionality

Qualifications

\- Bachelors/Masters in Computer Science or related field \- Understanding of
web services technologies such as HTTP, REST, WSDL

\- 2+ years experience backend development using Node.js, Ruby or PHP, Python,
Java

\- 2+ years of front-end development experience JavaScript, HTML/CSS

\- 2+ years experience with database management and storage

\- Knowledge of SQL, MongoDB, and how to connect to a backend database.
Preferably (Node.js + MongoDB)

\- Knowledge of CAD/CAM

\- Knowledge of Autodesk Forge API

\- Goal oriented self-starter, analytical thinker, excellent team player

\- Experience with version control (specifically GIT)

Please apply directly to info@scaledrobotics.com

------
mjbellantoni
ezCater | Developers, Managers | Boston, MA | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA|
[http://ezcater.com](http://ezcater.com)

ezCater is the #1 online - and the only nationwide - marketplace for business
catering in the United States – a $22 billion market. Our 2M+ on-time ratings
and reviews, our 60K+ caterers and restaurants, and our 5-star customer
service make it superbly easy for business people to find and order great food
for their meetings. We’re on a path to $1B in 2019, and we’ll get there - even
more surely if you come help us!

We're experiencing insane growth while working sane hours.

ezCater is built with React talking to Ruby on Rails backend via GraphQL.
We've begun migrating our monolith to services also built in Rails. We use
Postgres and Redis as data stores. Services communicate with Kafka and Avro.
Our data warehouse is built with Snowflake. Our deployment infrastructure is
built on Kubernetes, Docker and AWS.

* blog: [https://engineering.ezcater.com/](https://engineering.ezcater.com/)

* jobs: [https://www.ezcater.com/company/apply/](https://www.ezcater.com/company/apply/)

We're insanely helpful friendly people who can't wait to meet you!

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Senior Frontend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're hiring a Senior Frontend Engineer to join our growing development group.
This candidate will have an opportunity to work on a large variety of projects
for some of the world’s most recognizable brands, including websites,
e-commerce, mobile/tablet/web hybrid apps, and online media.

This role will lead the front-end development effort for two e-commerce sites,
doing much of the actual FE development while also refactoring and unifying
the CSS codebases across several existing sister sites.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Sr. Frontend Developer: [http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-
developer](http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-developer)

\- Strong experience with Sass.

\- Experience with React component styling and/or building reusable styling
frameworks.

\- Experience with Typescript as well as being comfortable with building React
components.

\- Able to self-identify areas of improvement for refactoring.

\- Able to mentor less-experienced FE developers.

\- Able to work with design team and provide insights on design
implementation.

\- 3+ years of relevant experience

------
danielodio
Armory.inc| San Mateo, Ca (close to caltrain |Senior Software Engineers |Full-
time ONSITE (no remote) | We are looking for passionate product focused Senior
Engineers that are interested in cloud deployments. We are building a platform
that helps software teams ship better software faster. Apply here then send an
email to recruiting@Armory.io with "Applied from Hacker news" in the title so
we can be sure to prioritize your application.

------
Ninn
Connected Cars | Copenhagen - Denmark | Full-time | Onsite | App developers &
Software Engineers | [https://connectedcars.io/join-
us/](https://connectedcars.io/join-us/)

Connected Cars is looking to fill multiple roles in our team where we are
building a platform digitalising cars and bringing them online, with the
potential to solve many of the large scale problems mobility is facing today.

Our team consists of people with backgrounds from strategy, tech, automotive
and financial services. Some of us have successful startup experience, many of
us like latest technology, all of us believe in the team effort, fun at work
and relentless execution.

Qualifications

\- Professional software development experience.

\- Adept at quickly learning new technologies.

\- Experience implementing, testing, and deploying code to production.

\- Skilled at rapidly prototyping applications.

Some of the technologies we use: Node / React / React Native / TypeScript /
Docker / Kubernetes / GCP / MySQL

If you don’t have experience with some of these, fear not. We still want to
work with you as long as you have the desire and ability to learn.

Positions

\- Senior Front-end developer: [https://connectedcars.io/jobs/senior-front-
end-developer](https://connectedcars.io/jobs/senior-front-end-developer)

\- App developer: [https://connectedcars.io/jobs/app-
developer](https://connectedcars.io/jobs/app-developer)

\- React Native developer: [https://connectedcars.io/jobs/react-native-
developer](https://connectedcars.io/jobs/react-native-developer)

\- Full stack developer: [https://connectedcars.io/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://connectedcars.io/jobs/full-stack-developer)

\- Back-end developer: [https://connectedcars.io/jobs/back-end-
developer](https://connectedcars.io/jobs/back-end-developer)

------
Mochalskyy
TuneIn | All types of software engineer and ops jobs | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, [http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com)

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain, across the street from AT&T Park Los
Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from Venice Beach Boardwalk

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 70 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content, audiobooks, and over 600
commercial-free music stations. Our users use iOS, Android, Web, and dozens of
connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on Golang, C#/.NET, React.js, es6, Swift, MSSQL, MySQL,
HBase, Redis, DynamoDB, AWS, AWS Lambda, Docker, and a few more things. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, fully-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are agile and pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are
data-driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers,
so trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects and principles on Github here:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

------
jeffburka
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/)

Our mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the best drinks
instantly available, using purified tap water and natural flavors. Since our
2015 launch, we have saved over 20 million bottles and cans from entering the
ecosystem. We’re a team of technology and design enthusiasts excited to take
on a stagnant industry. Bottled beverage distribution is expensive,
ineffective, and environmentally wasteful - and it hasn't changed
significantly in decades. We're entirely cutting out the traditional bottled
beverage supply chain, while taking point-of-use beverage creation to a new
level.

Senior Android developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C)

Full-stack software developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A)

We are always seeking great software developers to build future versions of
our software. Our ideal candidate, while having their areas of expertise, will
not shy away from digging into any part: web UI, backend, firmware and mobile
applications. We are a small and fun software team in a fast-growing hardware
startup. Our customers love our product and you will play a crucial role in
making them even happier. If you love thinking through new ideas and
interactions, how to execute them in an innovative way and have a deep respect
for user experience, come join our team!

~~~
aberkowitz
Hi Jeff - I applied for the full-stack position last month. Is the hiring
cycle particularly long, or did I just drop out of the funnel?

~~~
jeffburka
I'll PM you.

------
blakehaggerty
Lightstep | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | FT, ONSITE, VISA XFER OK | 15+ Openings |
www.lightstep.com

Lightstep allows you to Monitor what matters most and diagnose anomalies
within seconds across web, mobile, monoliths, and microservices.

We are hiring for Software Engineers, Engineering Managers, Product Managers,
Product Designers...

Check out our team here:
[https://lightstep.com/about/](https://lightstep.com/about/)

Open Positions: www.lightstepcareers.com

------
unrealchild
Storm | Engineering/Account Management/VP of Marketing/and more | Seattle |
Full Time

Looking for Backend, Fullstack and Mobile Devs and roles in product, marketing
and more. Storm is a building solutions in, on and around the blockchain.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=7321628&locationId...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=7321628&locationId=OTHERS.worldwide)

------
daveyeu
Vimeo | Engineers | Onsite in Brooklyn, NY

We have multiple engineering openings at our Bushwick office, including senior
front-end and backend positions, media engineering, and management roles.
There's no better time to check out one of NYC's most successful home-grown
companies.

Take a look at our jobs page,
[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs), or let me know if you have
any questions, dave.yeu@vimeo.com.

Thanks.

------
bitfarmproject
MNETY | BACK-END JAVA DEVELOPER | FULL-TIME | Eastern Europe / Remote |
Competitive Payment

Mnety is a Swiss Fintech company which was just incorporated and serves major
banks in Europe with a unique derivatives trading platform software in the
investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR:

\- Excellent communication and interpersonal skills

\- University degree in software development

\- Proven work experience

\- Self-driving work spirit

BACK-END CORE DEVELOPER:

\- JAVA [required]

\- MongoDB [required]

\- Gigaspace [optional]

\- Network [optional]

\- Webserver security aspects [optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@mnety.com

------
bitfarmproject
MNETY | FRONT-END DEVELOPER | FULL-TIME | Eastern Europe / Remote |
Competitive Payment

Mnety is a Swiss Fintech company which was just incorporated and serves major
banks in Europe with a unique derivatives trading platform software in the
investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR:

\- Excellent communication and interpersonal skills

\- University degree in software development

\- Proven work experience

\- Self-driving work spirit

FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIOR)

\- AngularJS [required]

\- REST-Service [required]

\- HTML5 [required]

\- CSS [optional]

\- Build-Processes [optional]

\- i18 [optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@mnety.com

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, a month ago I moved Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work.

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

The work will include: Doing direct integrations with banks that offer good
APIs. Expanding our API for other systems to integrate with us. Adding new
features. Optimising for performance. Integrating with government systems.
Squashing bugs. Eventually, the opportunity to do some mobile development
(probably using Flutter).

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time. Previous experience with remote
work would be a bonus - we need people who understand the challenges and can
share what they've learnt.

Location: Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going forward. So
anything from GMT+0 to GMT+8 should be OK, unless you keep unusual working
hours. We are a registered employer in South Africa and Singapore, so it would
be hassle-free if you're based in those countries. If not, and if you've never
done remote work for a foreign company before, please be sure to find out how
to legally do this iin your particular country (it may involve registering as
self-employed, for example).

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

~~~
ikanade
Just applied! Speak to you soon.

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com](https://mabl.com)

Redefine the software testing space by joining our growing team at Downtown
Crossing. mabl seeks to provide automatic testing of web applications using
advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the tedious and fragile UI testing of
yore.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. Recently GA, our biggest
challenge is keeping up with our clamoring customers’ feature requests.

We’re looking for senior backend engineers familiar with the following (or
similar) tech:

\- NoSQL persistence stores - DataStore/Firebase/S3/Redis

\- Managed scaling services - AppEngine/Cloud Functions

\- Container orchestration - Kubernetes/Helm/Docker/GKE

\- Streaming Pipelines - Apache Beam/DataFlow/Pubsub

\- CI/CD Tools - e.g. Jenkins/X/Codeship

\- Browsers/Extensions - knowledge of what makes browsers tick is a plus

Our stack is built with Java 8, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions, joe @ mabl.com, and checkout or careers
site [1]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://www.mabl.com/careers](https://www.mabl.com/careers)

------
ashleyburnstad
Roostify | Sr. DevOps Engineer and Director of DevOps | San Francisco, ONSITE
| Full-time

We're looking for Sr DevOps engineers to help us scale an enterprise SaaS
product in an AWS environment, and migrating from Ruby to Java. Additionally
looking for a technically strong leader to guide the team (currently 5
engineers).

[https://www.roostify.com/jobs/](https://www.roostify.com/jobs/)

aburnstad@roostify.com

------
jahller
ottonova | JavaScript Engineers, PHP Backend Developers, Android Engineer &
more | Munich, Bavaria, Germany | On-Site | Full-Time |
[https://www.ottonova.de/jobs](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs)

We're creating the best digital-only private health insurance for Germany.
We're a young funded #InsurTech startup. Bright future ahead! Highly tech
centric company, senior IT team.

* Fullstack JavaScript Engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/full-stack-javascript-software-...](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/full-stack-javascript-software-engineer)

* PHP-Backend Developer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/PHP-Backend-Developer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/PHP-Backend-Developer)

* Android Engineer: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/android-engineer](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/android-engineer)

* Data Scientist: [https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/data-scientist](https://www.ottonova.de/jobs/data-scientist)

------
mattharney
APPEALIE (SaaS Awards -[https://appealie.com/saas-
awards-2017/](https://appealie.com/saas-awards-2017/)) - Hiring SaaS
newsletter curator. Part-time.

Details at
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6401882...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6401882663438815232)

------
stephenblum
PubNub | Full Time | SRE Site Reliability Engineer | ONSITE San Francisco |
[https://g.co/kgs/MQu53x](https://g.co/kgs/MQu53x)

Docker / K8s - building deployment and ops on Amazon AWS. We are moving from
Hashicorp tools like Terraform to the latest Kerbernetes.

Apply: [https://g.co/kgs/MQu53x](https://g.co/kgs/MQu53x)

------
samk3nny
untapt | Software Engineer | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $100K – $140K + equity.

untapt uses AI to help software engineers find great jobs. You’ll work
alongside a team of passionate developers who are working to flip hiring on
its head.

Our technology challenges are vast: on the surface, we're iterating upon a
two-sided web application that is unlike anything engineers and hiring
managers have ever seen. We're building a sophisticated, analytics-driven
matching engine that uses structured and unstructured data to predict highly
symbiotic working relationships. We use Angular, Flask, MongoDB, Redis,
Kubernetes, and a healthy dose of Secret Sauce™ to make it all happen.

Together, we'll change how developers find work – forever.

Here’s how we’d ask you to apply: sign up at
[https://www.untapt.com/r/hn](https://www.untapt.com/r/hn). You should match
with our position and be able to show your interest using the platform. We
look forward to seeing your profile and connecting directly with you.

------
bitfarmproject
MNETY | FRONT-END SENIOR DEVELOPER | Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive
Payment

Mnety is a Swiss Fintech company which was just incorporated and serves major
banks in Europe with a unique derivatives trading platform software.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR:

\- Excellent communication and interpersonal skills

\- University degree in software development

\- Proven work experience

\- Self-driving work spirit

FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIOR)

\- AngularJS [required]

\- REST-Service [required]

\- HTML5 [required]

\- CSS [optional]

\- Build-Processes [optional]

\- i18 [optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@mnety.com

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company incorporated in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of 18 senior
developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South America, Asia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as long as you have a
good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture (a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You
would work on different clients contracts using the platform. The clients
list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX themselves, the French government,
and various startups & universities currently running their own instances, or
looking to create one. Tasks are very varied, from developing core platform
features, custom exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks),
customizing and deploying instances, working fullstack, operating our service
infrastructure, improving our hosting platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
tillvz
veezoo.com | Frontend Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.veezoo.com](https://www.veezoo.com)

Everybody talks about data! All companies have it, but most of them don't use
it properly. The problem is that most people inside companies don't have the
time or skills to find the insights hidden in the data. What if you could join
us in our mission to create the company brain ​- a brain that is able to
answer the questions of everyone in the company using information contained in
their own data? Veezoo combines state-of-the-art technologies in Natural
Language Processing, Big Data and Machine Learning to create the ultimate
human-information interface that will help thousands of companies make better
decisions.

What we are looking for:

* React / Redux / JavaScript / HTML5 / CSS3

* Good sense of design with a perfectionist mindset.

* Valid work permit for Switzerland

Email us at join@veezoo.com. More details at: [https://www.veezoo.com/front-
end-web-developer/](https://www.veezoo.com/front-end-web-developer/)

------
jpwagner
FØCAL | Cambridge/Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE-possible | f0cal.com

\---FØCAL---

We are building a platform for development and testing your code on simulated
and/or benchmarked hardware - with computer vision applications as our
beachhead market. We liken it to "CAD for CV".

We have a great team and are growing (right now!) in a lot of areas:

\- Product management

\- Developers (full-stack, image processing, compiler experts, hardware,
proserv)

Feel free to reach out - email in profile

------
iamjj
Nxchange |Developers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite |
48-72k | VISA

Nxchange is an Amsterdam based Fintech company behind the next generation
stock exchange.

Foremost, we're trying to fill a place in our back-end team. If you match some
or all of these, we'd love to speak to you: * PHP * Go * PostgreSQL * REST API
Design * Doctrine

Other positions: Frontend Developers.

If you’re interested, please ping me at jj@nxchange.com

------
davidfstr
TechSmart | (Sr.) Platform Software Engineer | Full-Stack | Seattle | FULL-
TIME | ONSITE

Does making a difference in K-12 education and teaching the next generation
how to code sound exciting? My company TechSmart is now hiring full-stack
engineers to build out our teaching-and-learning rich web application and in-
browser IDE!

TechSmart is a Seattle-based education-technology company that empowers
teachers to reach all students with coding & computer science. We believe
every student deserves the opportunity to learn to code and make their mark on
the world, regardless of their race, gender, socioeconomic background, or
language. We partner with school districts to provide Teacher Coding
Bootcamps, a K-12 Curriculum Pathway, and a cloud-based Teaching & Learning
Platform.

We are bootstrapped and cash-flow positive, with a single recent round of
funding to enable us to grow to handle an influx of new school district
customers. We are presently a small engineering team (<5) hoping to add 3 more
engineers in the short-term. You will help define our early culture.

As a platform engineer at TechSmart you'll build the rich web application that
is our Teaching & Learning Platform, which delivers our world-class coding
curriculum to tens of thousands of teachers and students around the country.
You will own features end-to-end: frontend, backend, database schema, testing,
and operations.

For more information see our two job descriptions and website below:

* Platform Software Engineer - [https://bit.ly/techsmart-engineer-2018](https://bit.ly/techsmart-engineer-2018)

* Sr. Platform Software Engineer - [https://bit.ly/techsmart-senior-engineer-2018](https://bit.ly/techsmart-senior-engineer-2018)

* TechSmart website - [http://techsmart.codes/](http://techsmart.codes/)

If you have additional questions feel free to email me at
david.foster@techsmart.codes . I'm the CTO, one of your fellow engineers, and
would be working closely with you. ^_^

Apply by emailing your resume to careers@techsmart.codes . Please include a
paragraph or two in the email highlighting why you'd like to join us and how
you think you would be a good fit, as this will help you receive the best
consideration.

~~~
madhadron
I just want to chime in here and say that David Foster is an amazing engineer
and a wonderful person to work with. If I weren't at the beginning of a set of
golden handcuffs I'd have made sure one of these jobs wasn't available to be
posted here.

------
esher
fortrabbit | Go/PHP Developer | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €60k |
[https://www.fortrabbit.com](https://www.fortrabbit.com)

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated. You will join the small team in an important position. While
we are mostly PHP, GoLang is also a requirement.

tech stack: GoLang, PHP, Laravel, AWS, Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy, NGNIX,
FPM …

[https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/1ea397f4fb5e01-go-php-
develop...](https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/1ea397f4fb5e01-go-php-developer) or
fl@fortrabbit.com

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers (Back End / Front End / Mobile / SVP of Engineering)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze ([https://www.braze.com/](https://www.braze.com/)) is a NYC based start-
up specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful mobile SDK and
dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi, Hearst, Microsoft, ABC
News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many others to solve the
hard problem of understanding and engaging users across multiple devices in a
way that is effective, personalized, and builds a long term relationship.

We are currently looking for senior engineers on the following teams:
Dashboard (Front End / Fullstack), Platform (Back End / Fullstack), Data
Infrastructure (Java/Kafka), as well as Mobile (iOS/Android) teams. Learn more
about engineering at Braze:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

* Senior Platform Engineer: [https://grnh.se/blvmx50c1](https://grnh.se/blvmx50c1) * Senior Front End Engineer, Dashboard: [https://grnh.se/t5k53jpw1](https://grnh.se/t5k53jpw1) * Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/2xdpts](https://grnh.se/2xdpts) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/8kl7p6rc1](https://grnh.se/8kl7p6rc1) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mkylmmnp1](https://grnh.se/mkylmmnp1) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/w8ljty](https://grnh.se/w8ljty) * SVP of Engineering: [https://grnh.se/7aeede951](https://grnh.se/7aeede951) * Software Engineer, Internal Tools: [https://grnh.se/c39e25351](https://grnh.se/c39e25351)

------
Wanderpay
Wanderpay, London, Part-time, Technical Co-founder / CTO - Full Stack Engineer
(JavaScript) We have put out an ad on this site....
[https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/technical-co-founder-funded-
fint...](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/technical-co-founder-funded-fintech-
startup-at-wanderpay)

Our website: www.wanderpay.co.uk

------
christinac
Vanta | San Francisco, CA | Full time | ONSITE

Help us secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep
consumer data safe.

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools.

[https://vanta.com/jobs](https://vanta.com/jobs)

------
stephenblum
PubNub | Full Time | User Experience | ONSITE San Francisco |
[https://g.co/kgs/VqGmJA](https://g.co/kgs/VqGmJA)

User Experience / Product Manager who wants to make a super-good developer API
experience.

Apply: [https://g.co/kgs/VqGmJA](https://g.co/kgs/VqGmJA)

------
sv12l
Standard Chartered Bank | Singapore | Onsite | Engineers Front-end, Full-stack
| Full-time

We are revamping SCB risk systems and are in the need of 3/4 full stack/front-
end engineers. Great benefits, environment, opportunities and career growth.

Tech: ReactJS, Javascript, Java, PostgreSQL, Kafka, Docker, Openshift, ELK

Please contact me directly (email is in my profile). No recruiters pls.

------
lmeyerov
Graphistry.com | Frontend Engineers | SF+Austin | onsite | full-time

Graphistry is powering the future of human-in-the-loop investigations.
Analysts use us to untangle fraud, hacks, system operations, and other
connect-the-dots problems.

We work with banks, Fortune 2000s, the US federal gov, and representative of
our community program, our most recent project is with an anti-human-
trafficking organization.

TECH

* First GPU client<>cloud visual analytics stack

* First interactive visual playbooks stack for visually querying across Splunk, ElasticSearch, Spark, SQL, graph databases, APIs, and more

* Largest interactive graph renderer: > 1 million nodes+edges

* Building towards a 1B+ interactive-time multi-GPU backend

TEAM

* We helped build: the first parallel browser (-> new Firefox), the first functional reactive web framework (-> React), RxJS, Falcor, and more recently, Apache Arrow & GOAI

* Started & ran various enterprise security startups

* ... We're small, so room for huge & compounding impact

* Practice non-violent communication, modern project management (product designer, jira/confluence, sprints, ...), modern infra (docker and now k8s, ...)

ROLE

* Frontend engineering

* Collaborate with our product designer and fullstack team to go from mocks through design iterations to deployment.. and as a small team, influence the entire process

* Near-term ownership opportunities: interactive visual playbook/querying system, teams collaboration layers

* Use modern JS tools like React, Falcor, RxJS, Node, Apache Arrow

* Depending on interest: WebGL/OpenCL, and GOAI (Apache Arrow, Python Pandas but on multi-GPUs)

* Depending on experience, opportunities for management

LOCATION

* SF (ONSITE): Office near union square

* Austin (REMOTE): Multiple remote workers, aiming to open office by year-end

COMPENSATION

Salary + meaningful equity. We're at the sweet spot of a small product team
that is getting into amazing accounts & preparing to grow.

Please email build@ with your CV, why you are excited, and portfolio examples
of relevant projects.

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | FullStack Engineer | Prague, CZ | Full time | Onsite

We're developing network technology search engine, which can plot any of the
10^100 paths through millions of routes, visualize them in milliseconds, and
show how they all change in time. Come work on the next big thing in network
management to the heart of Europe.

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Frontend Engineer | Arlington, VA | Full-time | REMOTE

ExecVision is a leading conversation intelligence platform for sales calls.

We're looking for frontend engineers - you'll be primarily working with React
and D3, building workflow tools, data visualizations, and new product
features.

Please send your resume and cover letter to careers@execvision.io

------
derrekl
Care Revolutions YCS16 | Client App Web Engineer - Elm | Los Angeles (Venice),
CA | Onsite

We are a marketplace for Healthcare Professionals to pick up shifts. Business
is good and we are expanding!

We have a React/Redux web app. We are moving to Elm and reworking the site
piece by piece.

Backend is Ruby/Rails with pieces in Elixir/Phoenix.

email derrek @ carerevolutions.com

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | C# ASP.NET Core Web-API SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime,
ONSITE | 40-65k € + bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
brlewis
Fitbit | Belarus/Boston/Bucharest/Minsk/San Francisco | Software/Firmware
engineering | ONSITE | Full Time

[https://www.fitbit.com/careers/search#web-and-mobile-
enginee...](https://www.fitbit.com/careers/search#web-and-mobile-engineering)

------
myhusky
Dessa | Toronto,Canada | Full-time | Full-Stack Python Software Engineer
(Product Team - WebDev) | [https://www.dessa.com/](https://www.dessa.com/)

Dessa is a technology company transforming the way enterprises work with AI
around the world. Based in Toronto, Dessa collaborates with enterprise teams
across industries to blueprint, build and deploy customized AI systems that
reinvent what’s possible for business. Dessa’s creation of enterprise AI
systems is powered by our end-to-end platform Dessa Foundations, designed to
optimize team collaboration on enterprise AI systems.

We are also an active player in the AI community, and have partnerships with
industry leaders including NVIDIA, the Vector Institute and Amazon Web
Services. In 2017, we were named AI Company of the Year by the DFI Institute
and received Series A funding.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Python Software Engineer for our Product
Engineering Team who is passionate about code craftsmanship, continuous
improvement and agile development. Experience with Python is a must, with
bonus points for any experience with Flask, Pandas, NumPy, JavaScript, CSS,
and strong unit testing. If you are eager to help build the best applied AI
company and industry changing tools, then you need to join us.

Working with a diverse range of technologies and clients across industry
verticals, you will have the opportunity to become a leading expert in
delivering transformative machine learning solutions to industry designed for
real-world results. As part of a vibrant and growing team, you will be at the
frontier of the AI revolution.

Must have: 3+ years of proven experience delivering scalable, distributed
platforms in Python Hands-on experience developing backend services in Python
Demonstrable experience with agile/SCRUM or similar methodologies for
continuous development of product and technology An Engineering, Computer
Science, Physics, Math, or similar undergraduate degree Penchant for great
algorithm design and strong CS fundamentals Strong passion for QA, usability
and accessibility Fundamental understanding of TDD practices Ability to work
on a diverse team or with a diverse range of people, and in a rapidly changing
multi-disciplinary work environment

Apply today! [https://deeplearni-ng.breezy.hr/p/f55890137745-full-stack-
py...](https://deeplearni-ng.breezy.hr/p/f55890137745-full-stack-python-
software-engineer)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Frontend/Backend/Blockchain devs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, ESOP/token
plan available.

GUTS Tickets is hiring developers: frontend, backend, blockchain & everything
in between.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. Do you want to be part of the
ticketing revolution? We prefer onsite team-members at the moment. We're
located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam with a beautiful
view over the water and inner city.

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers.

Our (current) tech-stack:

\- Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

\- Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto

\- Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

\- Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js,
EmberJS, Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

\- Backend development (medior/junior): Python 3.5+, Django REST API, Golang,
PostgreSQL

\- Blockchain development (medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts
DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD, AWS

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban, and create our workflow based on the
team (members) instead of forcing it on you.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
allxflores
General Electric | Chicago | Full-time |
[https://www.ge.com/careers/](https://www.ge.com/careers/) General Electric
Transportation Division. We’re hiring for a range of positions

* Front-End Developer * Interaction Designer * UX Researcher

Email me at alex.flores@ge.com

------
theatrus2
Lyft | Infrastructure (Deploys, Developer Experience, Provisioning, Continuous
Integration) Engineers | San Francisco, CA; New York, NY

Lyft is hiring in our developer infrastructure organization, which empowers
Lyft engineers to reliably and rapidly work on the core Lyft backends and
applications.

Ping me at yramin@lyft.com

------
kimwilson
Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com) Please email
Kim@coffeemeetsbagel.com Coffee Meets Bagel (CMB) is a highly curated dating
service where women call the final shot on who gets to talk to them among guys
who expressed interest. We believe that the best dating experience is offered
through a differentiated service for men and women. Globally, we have
generated more than one million dates and thousands of lasting relationships.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/coffee-meets-
bagel](https://www.keyvalues.com/coffee-meets-bagel)

Here are our open roles:

\- Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c0642b2b-5640-4452-a2...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c0642b2b-5640-4452-a26f-05f4b5f5d619?ref=keyvalues)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/583316ff-7f94-4252-8e...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/583316ff-7f94-4252-8eeb-0fb4f8a2b211?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/e90ee127-646e-43b8-a66e-bd4b1764f286?ref=keyvalues)

\- Sr Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/05cb33dc-0d3d-43bd-98...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/05cb33dc-0d3d-43bd-988d-128e3ebe3a88?ref=keyvalues)

\- Mid-Senior IOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c331e2ec-113b-424e-ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c331e2ec-113b-424e-abb3-b9e77ac8817c?ref=keyvalues)

\- Data Warehouse Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/5fb46570-dee7-4e9b-ba...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/5fb46570-dee7-4e9b-bad3-8af67a1906ad?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python / Django, Scala, Golang, Postgres, Cassandra,
ElasticSearch, Redis, AWS (EC2, S3, ALB, EBS, Kinesis, SQS), Linux (Ubuntu)

------
inpher
inpher.io | Privacy Preserving Analytics | New York (USA), Lausanne
(Switzerland) | ONSITE

Experienced software engineers: We are a startup developing a novel technology
for privacy preserving analytics. For our office in New York City, we are
seeking a high performing individual for a customer facing role, who will also
work on the design and development of our XOR Secret Computing™ Engine.You
should have proven experience within a customer facing role and with
development of large software systems, as well as taking responsibility for
testing and reviewing code. You will join a smart, geographically distributed
development team.

Other open positions include:

§ Product Engineer

§ Data Scientists and Machine Learning experts

§ Applied cryptography engineers, UI/UX designers and developers

§ Technical Business Development

…and more

Have we made you curious? Send your resume to: careers@inpher.io.

------
rancar2
LogoMix | Senior SEO & PPC Specialiats | full-time or contract | Boston or
Remote

LogoMix is a small team operating at web scale helping entrepreneurs launch
their businesses quickly around the globe.

We are hiring for full-time senior and contract positions in marketing.

Please contact me if you are interested: rcarlton@logomix.com

------
camel_gopher
REMOTE

Circonus.com Senior Graphic Designer

Come work with some really sharp folks on an awesome monitoring and
observability platform.

[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/85b333c8-d6ee-4c4c-8e99-cee15...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/85b333c8-d6ee-4c4c-8e99-cee15304ad09)

------
SDang
Engagency | Sitecore (Enterprise .NET CMS) Partner | Austin, Texas | ONSITE |
Full-Time

Are you tired of working at a soul-less job with little to no chance for
personal and career development? Tired of working on projects that aren't
challenging? Tired of being one of the few people on your team that actually
pulls your weight? Tired of working fifty-, sixty-, and seventy- hour weeks
and never feeling like you're getting ahead on projects? We were too, and
that's why we've set out to do things differently. We're looking for like-
minded developers to join our team and make a difference.

Engagency is a .NET shop in Austin, Texas that develops and maintains websites
built on the Sitecore content management system and associated integrations.
We're a small, growing, collaborative team that values long-term client
relationships and maintaining a good work/life balance. Our goal is to serve
our clients by maximizing the return on their investment in the Sitecore
platform.

Sitecore is an enterprise-class content management system and is recognized by
Gartner as a Digital Experience Platform leader.

What we're looking for:

\- US Citizens Only - are unable to provide visa sponsorship at this time

\- Onsite developers - we value in-person, face-to-face interaction

\- 2+ years of experience w/ ASP.NET MVC + C#, CSS, and JavaScript

\- Self-starters who are detail-oriented, collaborative, and can work with
little supervision

\- Strong communicators who are comfortable speaking directly to a client

What to expect:

\- You'll immediately begin learning Sitecore and how to build components for
it

\- At the conclusion of your training, you'll be assigned to a project and
work with one or more developers. You'll be expected to contribute working
code and components.

\- By your three-month review, you'll be expected to be fairly self-sufficient
and contribute to code reviews.

\- As you progress further and become more comfortable with ongoing projects,
you'll be expected to interact with clients regularly, understand their
business requirements, and make recommendations regarding architecture and
project direction.

Email careers {at} engagency.com, using the subject "Hacker News: Sitecore
Developer", with a link to your LinkedIn profile and any other relevant
material (Github profile, resume, etc.).

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Engineers / Operations Researchers / Food Safety
and Quality Manager | HK, Shenzhen and Zhuhai, China | $neg + equity available
| Full-time or REMOTE | [http://infinite-food.com/](http://infinite-food.com/)

Infinite Food will define and dominate a completely new segment of global food
retail by rethinking the distribution and edge of the supply chain with novel
approaches based upon robotics and machine learning. We're a Series A,
Shenzhen-based, Hong Kong registered company with 2.5 years of IP and a
business method patent. We've optimized for growth, not time to market, but
will launch in three markets (HK/Macau/mainland China) in 2019.

(1) Talented Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks. Working
language is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded. Broad range
of interesting work focusing on automation and industrial products, rapid
prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical, software, logistics and
machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat, fluid and airflow
modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any market, production in
thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion well regarded. Private
office in Shenzhen (Houhai, near HK/Shenzhen Wan border crossing). Physical
presence encouraged but not a daily requirement.

(2) Operations Researchers. Opportunity to get involved creating, shepherding
and managing fast-growing greenfield operations processes using the latest
technology with supporting software and machine learning engineers. Areas
include manufacturing and real time perishable goods logistics networks as
well as network planning and spatial configuration of new sites.

(3) Food Safety and Quality Manager. Background in microbiology, chemistry,
software or operations research, national or international experience in the
food safety industry well regarded. Initial jurisdiction will be mainland
China but global knowledge will be critical as we move from domestic through
regional and global markets. Interface with manufacturing, design and
government relations teams, author and run world first automation systems for
food safety and traceability.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <job title>' in subject. No
recruiters.

------
faberbrain
1bios | Senior Software Engineer | Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
or REMOTE | hello+hn@1bios.co

About 1bios:

We provide a health management platform for healthcare providers and health
insurers. Our company is relatively young, and this position would get you in
on the ground floor, positioning you to have real impact on our engineering
decisions and company culture.

Our stack:

ruby, rails, javascript, typescript, react, mongo, postgres, thrift

What we are looking for:

Do you not only want to see a problem done, but see it done cleanly in a way
that makes you proud? Do you appreciate elegance, but despise implicitness and
magic? Is code and system design something you like to really think about
before tackling a problem? Do you like to discuss architecture with other
engineers who care deeply about the quality of their code? Do you wish you
were writing in a statically typed functional programming language a la
Haskell, but are also satisfied applying those same concepts to more wild west
contexts like Ruby and JS? If this resonates with you, please get in touch!

Email us at hello+hn@1bios.co

~~~
seagreen
You can keep reposting the same job offer mentioning Haskell, and people will
keep commenting not to do that if you don't actually have a Haskell job to
offer.

------
thavurn
Mollie | Amsterdam | ONSITE | www.mollie.com

Mollie is one of Europe's fastest growing fin-tech companies. We're looking
for developers who want to make an impact by working on next generation
financial APIs.

Tech stack: PHP, Node, Python, Docker and many more tools.

Feel free to reach out: vernon@mollie.com

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok We are hiring

Is it hard to build a business on eBay? Is it easy to promote your products on
eBay? How will advanced in machine learning change the way people sell online?
We’re looking for someone who likes to explore unknown areas with huge
potential. It’s hard to divert a moving freight train. We need someone with
the grit to fight through building technology solutions that customers didn’t
yet know they needed. If we get it right we can change eBay for the next 20
years. 5+ years experience of software development with experience leading
small teams. You will also be a scrum master.

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

------
frayron
Voltaiq | Battery Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Multiple Positions: $110k-$180k |
ONSITE

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Voltaiq's cloud-based Battery Intelligence software platform brings
unprecedented data analytics, visualization, and predictive capabilities to
any company with a battery-powered business model. Top automakers, consumer
electronics, and energy storage companies use Voltaiq to accelerate product
development, improve performance, ensure safety and reliability, and secure
financing for their products. Our high-powered team comprises PhD scientists,
expert data professionals, and battery industry veterans, all passionate about
enabling the global energy transition.

Positions:

\- DevOps: automation of builds and deployments on AWS cloud and others.

\- Data Engineer: data models, data pipeline, data API and machine learning
platform.

\- Data Scientist: data analysis and visualization, feature extraction and
machine learning.

\- Backend / API Engineer: business logic, data models, and API.

\- Frontend Engineer: client-side logic for data exploration and analysis.

\- UI/UX Designer: problem-solving complex scientific workflows, product
design.

Candidates should be:

\- Strong coders in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, Scala, Go.

\- Experienced with modern development tools and technologies: Git, Linux,
CI/CD.

\- Degree holders in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related.

\- Passionate about energy and solving hard science problems using data.

\- Authorized to work in the US.

Our Stack

\- Frontend: AngularJS, SASS, Gulp, Jasmine, Selenium, Plotly, Vue.js.

\- Application: Django, Python, Pytest, ZeroMQ.

\- Data Engineering and Database: Java, Scala, Postgres, Elasticsearch.

\- Data Analysis/Visualization/ML: Numpy, Pandas, Matplotlib, Plotly, Scikit-
Learn, TensorFlow.

\- Deployment: AWS, Terraform, Ansible, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Full job descriptions are on our website: [http://voltaiq.com/about-
us#jobs](http://voltaiq.com/about-us#jobs)

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com.

Thanks, HN!

------
geori
iDesign | Sr Frontend Engineer / Jr Frontend Engineer / Fullstack Engineer |
FULL-TIME | Jackson, MS / Remote - US Only | idesignpbp.com

iDesign is a company that makes high end suits and custom clothing for
tailors. We're growing fast, planning to have $30M of sales this year, and are
building out the engineering team.

We're looking for Frontend Engineers with React experience to work closely
with our product designer on a redesign our custom clothing ordering
experience.

We're also looking for Fullstack Engineers with Ruby on Rails experience to
independently develop new applications that help support our customers.

If you're interested, email me at hmaddox (at) idpbp (dot) com.

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| ON-SITE or REMOTE (Europe only)

TalkJS is the chat platform for platforms. We help online marketplaces build
great user-to-user communication. Our product is a fully powered pluggable
chat UI + real-time infrastructure so that our customers can focus on their
market instead of on their messaging features.

SENIOR FULL STACK PROGRAMMER:

We're looking for an experienced programmer - the kind that could make it to
"software architect" at a boring bigco but prefers to get their hands dirty.
Our stack is made of Elixir, ES6, React, PostgreSQL and a little bit of Node.
Some key challenges: cross platform SDKs, making excellent forward compatible
APIs, combining great UX with high customizability, and scaling up to millions
of concurrent requests.

We're particularly looking for true full stack engineers who can work on both
the frontend and the backend. Sure, everybody has a sweet spot, but we're not
currently looking for "true backenders" or "mobile devs" or something like
that. No need to already know all of our stack if you're a fast learner. Bonus
points if you're good at keeping things simple!

CONTENT MARKETER / WRITER / JUNIOR PROGRAMMER WHO LOVES TO BLOG:

We're looking for someone who a knack for tech who loves writing stories about
how people use chat to make their lives and/or their apps better. Bonus points
if you're good at happy customers or at SEO.

Junior programmers with good writing skills are particularly welcome. Want to
join a fast-moving environment where you can both improve your coding skills
and do great writing? We don't do blogspam - our product is highly technical
and so is our content.

ABOUT YOU:

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch. We're a semi-distributed
team and we work primarily online (like a fully distributed team). Both on-
site and remote are OK, but Europe only: We'd like you to come over to our
Eindhoven office frequently and keep timezones relatively close. Unfortunately
we can't finance relocation at this moment. Apply by sending an email to
hey@talkjs.com.

(no recruiters or agencies please)

------
4kevinking
krypt.co | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://krypt.co/jobs](https://krypt.co/jobs)

Join us in fixing authentication using strong cryptography on mobile.

We are a rust-first shop, running the same rust code on iOS, Android, macOS,
Linux, AWS lambda, and web. You will help us refine the core product, add new
controls and multi-party authentication to the teams infrastructure, and
design and develop integrations between existing identity providers and
Krypton.

We're looking for engineers passionate about both systems security and user
experience.

Reach out to us at hello@krypt.co

------
vincentdm
DocSolver | Clojure(Script) developer | 100% remote | full-time

Check our vacancy for details and instructions to apply:

[https://www.docsolver.com/vacancy.html](https://www.docsolver.com/vacancy.html)

------
MeghanClare
Lyric | www.staylyric.com | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Lyric's Creative Suites are your launchpad to a better travel experience,
combining the spaciousness of an apartment, the amenities of a 4-star hotel,
the productivity of your favorite work space, and the creative surroundings of
an artistic studio.

Funding: [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyric#section-
invest...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyric#section-invest..).
Wall Street Journal: [https://t.co/u67lZFqawf](https://t.co/u67lZFqawf) Why
NEA & NFX Invested:
[https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs](https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs)

Meghan Langill Senior Technical Recruiter Meghan@staylyric.com

------
pot2mayo
Bitcraft | Frontend / backend engineer | Full Time Onsite | Tokyo, Japan

== About us ==

Bitcraft is a young company based in Tokyo, specialized in developing backend
solutions for console and mobile video games.

We also support our clients on the frontend development of games using common
game engines such as Unity3D or Unreal, as well as the creation of web-based
administration tools.

== Positions ==

We are looking for an enthusiastic and passionate developer to join our team.

Since technologies quickly evolve, we need someone motivated to keep up with
the flow and who is interested in learning new frameworks when something
exciting comes up.

We have server-oriented positions as well as client-side development
positions.

We offer you the opportunity to become a key member of our team with great
potential for career evolution.

Let's talk about what you want to do, or what you want to learn, and see what
is the best fit.

Speaking Japanese is not a requirement.

== Office ==

The office, located in central Tokyo (5 minutes walking distance from the
famous Shibuya crossing), is easy to access and in a pleasant area.

We also have a pretty awesome rooftop terrasse (see pictures on our website)
on which we like enjoy lunch and refreshing after-work beers.

== Projects ==

Just to give you an idea of the kind of project we work on, we completed the
development of Final Fantasy Explorers Force (
[http://www.ffexforce.jp](http://www.ffexforce.jp) ), a multi-player RPG game
on smartphone.

Bitcraft was in charge of the entire backend development as well as the
conception of administration and deployment tools required in production.

The game is only available in Japan at the moment.

== Links ==

■ Website: [https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/](https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/)

(Japanese only since our last update, English to be updated very soon)

■ GitHub: [https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd](https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd)

■ Google+:
[https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp](https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp)

■ To apply: career@bitcraft.co.jp

------
leahcim
UPCALL | San Francisco, CA | Full-time ONSITE | Sales Upcall is the next
generation on-demand call center, providing access to phone callers to all
Small Businesses. Upcall is transparent, scalable and affordable.

------
snowflake_data
Snowflake Computing | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE) | Full-time |
[https://www.snowflake.net/about/careers/#open-
positions](https://www.snowflake.net/about/careers/#open-positions)

Snowflake is the data warehouse built entirely for the cloud. Our Data and
Analytics team is hiring two positions:

1\. Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowflake/352fc68f-e825-47cd-9f2f-d796...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowflake/352fc68f-e825-47cd-9f2f-d796526ec9c1)

We're looking for an experienced Data Engineer who has built production-grade,
large-scale data pipelines. The person will be the first dedicated Data
Engineer on our team, and have an opportunity to architect and implement a
number of pipelines into our data warehouse (Snowflake, naturally), as well as
pipelines from the warehouse into core business systems.

2\. Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowflake/ca490b99-54c7-4041-9a0d-7edf...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowflake/ca490b99-54c7-4041-9a0d-7edf0e79b430)

We're look for a seasoned Data Scientist who has real-world experience
building and deploying models in mission-critical production settings. The
lion's share of our near-term projects are unsupervised or semi-supervised
learning problems; we also have a lot of time-series analysis projects. We
have a lot of interesting use cases around operational optimization—e.g.,
anomaly detection, forecasting server demand, adding intelligence to the
automation of server provisioning, etc. There are opportunities for customer-
facing features as well.

Languages we like: SQL, Python, R, Java, Scala, and Ruby. Tools we like:
Snowflake, Airflow, Docker, Spark, AWS Lambda, Alooma, Fivetran, and Looker.

The interview process:

1\. Review application.

2\. 30-minute conversation with hiring manager (Director of Data and Analytics
=>
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottdhoover/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottdhoover/)).

3\. 45-minute SQL coding session over the phone (we're a database
company—strong SQL and RDBMS understanding is essential).

4\. Take-home coding project (either example pipeline for Data Eng. or
analysis for Data Sci.). Should take no more than a couple of hours.

5\. On-site with representatives from the Data team, Engineering, DevOps, and
Product.

------
DripEngineering
Drip (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Salt Lake City, UT | Full-Time | ON-
SITE | Now Hiring Senior Ruby on Rails Developers, Front-End Developers,
DevOps, Senior Product Marketing Manager, Customer Success, and Business
Development Reps!

As a fast-growing startup/early-stage tech company in Minneapolis, Drip is
backed by two of the tech industry’s most prominent venture capital firms and
has quickly become one of the most cutting-edge and beloved products in our
space. If you are interested in contributing to a customer-obsessed, high-
performing, passionate team and you’re driven by creating innovative products
that change the way businesses grow, then keep reading! We’d love to see you
at Drip.

Now that the introductions have been made… here’s what we’re working with:

Drip is a beautiful Ruby app that’s built on Rails 5, AWS (everything!),
Lamda, DynamoDB, Kinesis, Sidekiq, Redis, ElasticSearch, Flight.js,
PostgreSQL, CoffeeScript and Elm.

If any of those techs are your jam, hit us up - we should explore the
possibilities!

Here’s a list of our current openings in Utah and Minnesota:

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer (Minnesota) =>
[https://bit.ly/2LdF58R](https://bit.ly/2LdF58R)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer (Utah) =>
[https://bit.ly/2syqddb](https://bit.ly/2syqddb)

\- Senior Front-End Developer (Minnesota) =>
[https://bit.ly/2Jbrm1p](https://bit.ly/2Jbrm1p)

\- Senior Front-End Developer (Utah) =>
[https://bit.ly/2kFbwBD](https://bit.ly/2kFbwBD)

\- Senior Product Marketing Manager (Minnesota) =>
[https://bit.ly/2JnnmhC](https://bit.ly/2JnnmhC)

\- Senior Product Marketing Manager (Utah) =>
[https://bit.ly/2J7iKZH](https://bit.ly/2J7iKZH)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! If relocation is
an option for you, we offer generous relocation packages to help you with
relocation expenses to either beautiful Minneapolis, MN, or the spectacular
Salt Lake City, UT areas.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at
Tiffany.Lewandowski@Drip.com or my partner, Eldon Bailey, at
Eldon.Bailey@Drip.com (no agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build some awesome stuff!

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135076](https://spothero.com/careers/1135076)
(Chicago or remote)

Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135075](https://spothero.com/careers/1135075)
(Chicago or remote)

Fullstack Engineer, iOS and C# -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1175033](https://spothero.com/careers/1175033)
(Chicago)

Senior Engineer, Acquisitions -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1049855](https://spothero.com/careers/1049855)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135078](https://spothero.com/careers/1135078)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/988520](https://spothero.com/careers/988520)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Front End Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1120188](https://spothero.com/careers/1120188)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/993048](https://spothero.com/careers/993048)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
cjp160
Dahlia Lights | Full Stack Software Engineer | Bay Area, CA | Full Time |
Onsite | [http://www.dahlialights.com](http://www.dahlialights.com)

\-- about us --

Lighting is a simple but powerful thing. It defines the look of a room and, if
done properly, can amplify your home experiences. Unfortunately, not many
people have the resources to get great lighting. The current options are
either too expensive or complicated. At Dahlia Lights, we are working to bring
great lighting to every home.

We are a small team of engineers working hard to get our first product out the
door. We are exploring a number of different fun and useful ways to interact
with light in the home. We focus on the intersection of sensing technologies
and machine learning, and how the two working together can yield incredible
results. If you’re interested in figuring out new ways to improve people’s
lives, and want to be a core member of the team, come join us!

\-- job --

As a full-stack Software Engineer at Dahlia Lights, you will be a core member
of the engineering team defining and building a new kind of lighting product
that will bring great joy to people’s lives. As an early member of the team,
you will need to learn quickly and contribute to many parts of our product.
You will also have a lot of freedom in choosing and defining the technologies
and features we develop.

The wide range of potential tasks include scaling our cloud backend to handle
lots of data, fortifying our data processing algorithms, developing for
resource-limited Linux computers, working with smart light APIs, and building
cross-platform mobile apps. The technologies we currently use are Python,
React Native, Tensorflow, Google Cloud and Flask.

\-- responsibilities --

\- Make big contributions across our full product stack with thoroughly tested
code. We are shipping a consumer product soon and everything should be built
to work for thousands of users. \- Take ownership and pride in everything you
make. As an early member of the team, you will have a lot of autonomy in the
work you do, make the most of it. \- Be flexible in what you can do and the
technologies you use. Since we are a small and fast moving team, what is
needed of you will change. You have to be able to adapt, to learn new
languages and technologies, and push for change if you see a better way. \-
Diligently safeguard user data. We deal with a lot of sensitive user
information and we need to treat it with care throughout our product.

contact me at collin@dahlialights.com if you are interested in joining us!

------
nidx
ICOM Productions | Calgary, Alberta, Canada | Full-Time | Web Software
Developer | ONSITE |
[https://www.icomproductions.ca/](https://www.icomproductions.ca/)

 _About Us_

ICOM is an award-winning eLearning company. Our team is made up of more than
50 learning specialists, including instructional designers, project managers,
writers, graphic designers, and software programmers.

At ICOM, it's our mission to challenge and inspire the world to learn
differently. Over our 22-year history, we’ve developed hundreds of online
education programs for some of Canada’s biggest and best-known companies. From
modifying behaviours to driving business objectives, ICOM creates engaging
eLearning programs that help produce real on-the­-job results.

Our office is located on Stephen Avenue in the heart of downtown Calgary,
close to public transportation and loads of attractions.

 _About The Position_

As a software developer at ICOM, you will collaborate with our team of
technical wizards to produce innovative solutions using the latest web
technologies. Have a new technology you’ve been dying to use? We are open to
trying new things, but be prepared to teach your fellow developers all about
it!

Our ideal candidate has graduated with a degree in Computer Science within the
last few years and is interested in cutting-edge web application development.
They are able to motivate themselves in a flexible environment. They can solve
problems both individually and collaboratively, while not being afraid to ask
for help when the need it or take criticism of their code. They are familiar
with at least one C-style language, such as PHP, Java, C, C#, JavaScript, or
the Go programming language. We strive for knowledge of the full stack, so
BASH command line experience will be very helpful.

Here are some of the technologies that we are currently using:

    
    
      * Git/GitLab
      * MySQL/Aurora
      * CentOS/RHEL/Amazon Linux
      * HTML & CSS/LESS
      * JS
        * ES6 + JSX using Babel
        * React
        * Node.js & npm/yarn
      * PHP(5.3 & 7.1)
    

We don’t expect you to have had real-world experience using all of these
technologies. ICOM is a learning company, and that applies to our employees as
much as it applies to our clients. If any of this appeals to you, apply now!

[http://jobs.icomproductions.ca/apply/JlZjo5W0di/Web-
Software...](http://jobs.icomproductions.ca/apply/JlZjo5W0di/Web-Software-
Developer)

------
quasardb
quasardb | C++ Software Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE

Quasardb is a company developing next generation database technologies. We
believe it makes no sense to wait for the database.

Would you like to be paid to write the best C++ 17 of your life? Contact us!

More information: [http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2018/02/12/cpp-software-
en...](http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2018/02/12/cpp-software-
engineer.html)

------
thebrain
Achievers [http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | Developers |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | ONSITE

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for people of all sorts, not just programmers. Please don't apply if
you're a jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current
requisitions:

Data Scientist

iOS Software Engineer

Software Engineer

Sr. Software Engineer

Sr. User Experience Designer

Full details at
[https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_sourc...](https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=2494183)

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Academia.edu
is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- Robustness. The goal here is to produce a set of signals around any given
academic paper that indicate how robust the paper’s claims and findings are.

It has emerged over the last few years that 65-90% of the academic literature
is not reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the
experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same
findings. This is known as "the reproducibility crisis”. Peer review is not a
robustness filter; we need a separate filter to indicate robustness.

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 19
million pdfs to Academia.edu. About 30 million people come to Academia each
month to access and share papers.

With regard to robustness, we think the way to build a robustness layer on top
of papers is a) to mine the existing graph of citations for commentary and (b)
crowd-source commentary/peer review from the academic community.

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (b), and a citation graph infrastructure that is the basis of our approach
to (a). We believe that addressing robustness is a challenge and an
opportunity. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. The company is profitable off a premium subscription model.
Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

If you are interested to learn more, please email the CEO, Richard Price, at
richard [at] academia.edu

------
alasano
Coveo | Product Specialist - Technical Support | Montreal & Quebec City,
Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

The Support Specialist’s mission is not only to fix things, it’s also to be
THE specialists of the Coveo product. You will know everything there is to
know about our software in all of its different forms and use this knowledge
not just to help, but also to direct, advise and offer suggestions to
customers, partners and colleagues. As an essential part of Coveo, you'll be
surrounded by a team of exceptionally talented people who won't hesitate to
help you when you need it and you'll be proud to return the favour.

What does your day look like?:

* A morning scrum meeting with the team to go over support incidents and requests on which you need a fresh pair of eyes

* A Web meeting with a colleague from R&D and you solved an incident for a customer. Way to go!

* Show the team how you did it by writing an article in our internal knowledge base (do you know KCS? If not, you will!)

You are passionate about technology, web development and bilingual? In
addition, you have knowledge of JS, JQuery, CSS and HTML and you are a fan of
Linux? But you also love working with people and ensure clients the maximum
satisfaction by identifying, analyzing and correcting problems they report.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic (@) coveo.com

------
arrtz
Worldwide, REMOTE, full time or part time -- 100% flexibility. $70-100/hr.
Expert Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

P.S. We're also hiring for our internal team -- particularly looking for
senior engineers right now; for those we generally prefer local (Seattle)
candidates, though we do cover relocation. More details on those here:
[https://karat.io/careers](https://karat.io/careers), or feel free to email me
if you have any questions.

------
harel
Contract Developers | London, UK

I'm looking for Python/Django contractors and a Microsoft Sharepoint
specialist for projects scheduled to start in about 2 months. (If you're both
Python developer and Sharepoint expert - super bonus). Great environment, cool
projects. Ping me here or privately if interested or know someone who might
be. This is on-site around Victoria area (London).

    
    
        Contact me at harel at harelmalka dot com

~~~
harel
A bit more information since someone seems to downvote for whatever reason:
This is for upcoming UK Government projects, and I'm searching on behalf of
the agency I work with.

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development company focused on building web and mobile
applications for startups and innovative companies from all over the world. We
take a product development approach, creating custom software that people will
love to use and empowering our clients to do what they do best - better.

Our founding team has been part of the early stage of companies such as
Lazada, Rocket Internet and other recognized startups. Over the years, we have
grown an expert and multidisciplinary team working on large scale software
development projects of very diverse nature such as SAAS, social and eCommerce
platforms.

If you want to grow your skills as a developer, work following the best
practices in the industry and have fun while doing so, Nimbl3 is the right
place for you!

To learn more about how we work, check our Github and Medium accounts. To view
some of the application we have developed, check our Dribbble and Behance
accounts. Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en)
Web and Mobile Product Manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)
Front-end/Javascript Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)
Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)
Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)
Senior Software Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

------
mirekmuras
New York, NY, Onside, Remote, Entry-Level Web Developer, Entry-Level Software
Developer

~~~
robinchoii
How do I contact you?

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management (search & personalization) | Boston | FULL TIME,
ONSITE

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. My teams are solving complex problems at scale in two areas:
search (from NLP to search UX) and personalization (think machine learning &
recommender systems). We're user-centric, super analytical product managers
(we tend go very deep on analytics and data science) who also love design and
are crazy about creating amazing UXs.

We currently have openings for:

* Associate Director, Product Management - Search (great opportunity to essentially run all of search at Wayfair)

* Sr. Product Manager, Personalization - Multiple roles to own product and site personalization across Wayfair (web, mobile, and app).

Feel free to reach out if you're interested: rdamico@wayfair.com

------
mahmoud_emam
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, Seattle, Shanghai | ONSITE | VISA support| Relocation
support

* Software Developer (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/121f3a8a1](https://grnh.se/121f3a8a1)

* Software Developer - Payment (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/i04olnco1](https://grnh.se/i04olnco1)

* Software Developer & People Manager (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/3b1rr6151](https://grnh.se/3b1rr6151)

* Software Developer (Seattle) [https://grnh.se/414f8a8a1](https://grnh.se/414f8a8a1)

* Android Developer(Shanghai) [https://grnh.se/uro7jv1](https://grnh.se/uro7jv1)

* Software Development Manager (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/preg88f01](https://grnh.se/preg88f01)

* Software Development Manager (Tel Aviv) [https://grnh.se/jjh765fj1](https://grnh.se/jjh765fj1)

* Product Owner Infra (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/ekawg81](https://grnh.se/ekawg81)

* Product Owner Email Infra (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/okm54yj31](https://grnh.se/okm54yj31)

* Product Owner (Shanghai) [https://grnh.se/aiycqlor1](https://grnh.se/aiycqlor1)

* Site Reliability Engineer (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81](https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81)

* Data Scientist – NLP (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/2hefxqq41](https://grnh.se/2hefxqq41)

PS: Booking.com take care of relocation and visa sponsorship if needed.
general interview process goes as Hackerrank test, Recruiter phone interview,
Technical phone interview, onsite interviews.

I work as a backend developer for more than a year at booking.com during this
year I personally grow in both technical and non technical skills, the work
environment is challenging but also safe.

We are a data driven Company rely heavily of A/B testing. To have more insight
about what we are working on have a look at our tech blog:
[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/) If you have any questions
or you would like me to refer you, feel free to send me an email at
mahmoudadelemam92@gmail.com

------
dachaz
Relay42 l Java Expert / Infrastructure Engineer l Full-time l ONSITE | VISA l
€55K - €80K We are here to humanise digital marketing again. We make sure
marketers speak to the right person, in the right language, at the right time,
in the right place.

About us: Relay42 has grown from a start-up to a champion in data marketing
technology in Europe. Our product team, comprised of 15 nationalities, is the
core of our business.

Benefits:

    
    
      - Budget for training and conferences
      - Flexible working hours and possibilities to work remotely
      - Sports! Weekly, on-premise, kickboxing training
      - Weekly drinks, monthly parties and quarterly "surprises"
      - Innovation Week: A yearly week-long hackathon where we move from ideas to MVPs that later become part of the product roadmap
      - Pension scheme
      - Exciting career path for ambitious applicants
    

Java Expert: [https://relay42.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-java-
ex...](https://relay42.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-java-expert)

Infrastructure Engineer: [https://relay42.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer](https://relay42.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer)

How we work: [https://youtu.be/3ER5d6uy4EE](https://youtu.be/3ER5d6uy4EE)

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series D/350 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Site Reliability Engineer (SRE):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc26...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc2673be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Production Engineering Manager/Lead, Engineering Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eae911ef-f8c1-46d7-a514-77acb525...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eae911ef-f8c1-46d7-a514-77acb525576d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Software Engineer, Database Platform, Engineering Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/22df38b9-5057-4345-adc9-43c976b9...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/22df38b9-5057-4345-adc9-43c976b90b04?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

MongoDB Database Engineer, Engineering Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e33e616e-174b-45e9-a63c-f1217fcc...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e33e616e-174b-45e9-a63c-f1217fcce10d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/4dda19f9-366a-42c9-a5df-a843583a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/4dda19f9-366a-42c9-a5df-a843583aeb5f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Release Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8b920c14-820b-47b2-8f0c-d669e985...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8b920c14-820b-47b2-8f0c-d669e9850b42?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Multifactor & Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11fae7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Private SaaS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9f2f7749-adb5-47f4-90f7-b25e2915...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9f2f7749-adb5-47f4-90f7-b25e2915c13f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun. 2018 will be in
Panama, we hope to see you there!: •
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)
•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-da9f65558112?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9004ed04cd5b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Front End Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/f956b173-126c-4efb-93d8-f...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/f956b173-126c-4efb-93d8-fe2b99ff171b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-53fd53d478bb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

React Native
Engineer:[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-cc2f8ab2c72b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

More on our careers page:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Our open positions: * Engineering Manager - On-Demand Dog Walking:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d95...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d959605)

 _Senior Frontend Engineer - Search and Sustainable
Supply:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed0961...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed09611074)

_Senior Software Engineer - Android:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33cabcc)

 _Senior Software Engineer - Application
Security:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899bcc3)

_Senior Software Engineer - International:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/fa1d49d1-df53-456c-9def-19bdf5ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/fa1d49d1-df53-456c-9def-19bdf5ec3bad)

 _Senior Software Engineer -
iOS:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607891a)

_Senior Software Engineer - Machine Learning:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733ffd2)

 _Senior Software Engineer - On-Demand Dog
Walking:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c690e)

_Senior Software Engineer - Search and Sustainable Supply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/bb4dcaeb-b5a9-4332-9c24-e86dc83d...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/bb4dcaeb-b5a9-4332-9c24-e86dc83dcaa3)

 _Technical Product Manager - Finance and
Payments:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7a6cf802-4f65-4890-91e6-5356f2e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7a6cf802-4f65-4890-91e6-5356f2e32f66)

_Vice President Engineering - Platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/062914eb-8957-4334-9bdf-52976d97...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/062914eb-8957-4334-9bdf-52976d97a6ec)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Healthcare Interoperability Software Developer/Architect | Ann
Arbor, MI | REMOTE OR ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals can apply but
only if you live within the US.

Does what you do matter? Is the work that you do making a difference in the
world?

What CareEvolution does actually matters. Our HIEBus platform helps patients
attain better health outcomes.

Simply stated, at CareEvolution, you will craft our platform for healthcare
interoperability, as well as web and mobile applications. Under the covers,
though, a lot more is going on - we have developed a robust software solution
that ingresses data, programmatically links that data across institutions on a
per-patient basis, and supplies APIs to consume, project, modify, and
aggregate that data in all sorts of interesting and useful ways. You can read
our company page for a more detailed explanation of our mission and culture.

We are looking for software developers to help us build out our platform;
write IHE Profile data adapters (drivers) to automatically ingress data from
hundreds of data sources - both batched and in real time; craft the next
generation of healthcare apps; identify the real needs of our customers, and
execute on them accurately and quickly; and be technical sherpas helping
customers connect to us

At CareEvolution, we don't give you things to work on. Part of your work at
CareEvolution determining your work: you decide what to do. We've designed our
organization specifically to promote creativity, innovation, and focus on
solving some of the hardest challenges in healthcare.

We'd love to talk to you if you have experience with healthcare technologies
like CDA/CCD/CCDA; IHE profiles like PIX, XDS, XCPD, XCA, XDR; and HL7

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 100 million people.

Check out our listing on StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperab...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperability-software-developer-careevolution) .

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/) \- or visit
our recruiting portal at
[http://letsfixhealthcare.com/](http://letsfixhealthcare.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

------
mlent
SumUp | Android Developer, Backend Engineer, Test Engineer, Frontend Engineer
| Berlin, Sofia, São Paulo | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp's mission is to empower small businesses to grow by accepting card
payments in their stores, online, and mobile. We ship more than 2,000 card
terminals every day, and we were recently named Europe's fastest growing
company by Inc. Headquartered in London, our major offices are in Berlin,
Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin office alone comprises more than 200 people
from over 30 countries. Our office is very social, and if you're worried about
learning German to move to Berlin -- don't be! We're here to support you in
coming to Berlin and getting adapted.

If you're interested in working in Cologne, Sofia, or São Paulo, we also have
positions open in multiple locations, just send in your application and
indicate the office.

We offer an education budget, language classes, the opportunity to travel
abroad, gym subsidies, and dedicated time for side projects and open source.
Here are a few of our open positions!

\- Android Developer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/)
(Java)

\- Backend Engineer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/)
(Ruby, Scala, Go)

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4C0396E0DB/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4C0396E0DB/)
(Erlang, Elixir)

\- QA Engineer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/E09019CD05/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/E09019CD05/)

\- Frontend Engineer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/)
(React, Jest, Emotion, Webpack, Node)

\- Frontend Engineer (Cologne):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/8E383875D5/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/8E383875D5/)

\- iOS Engineer (São Paulo):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/622F5BCB9F/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/622F5BCB9F/)

Learn more about SumUp here:
[https://sumup.com/careers](https://sumup.com/careers)

And check out all our open positions here:
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions](https://sumup.com/careers/positions)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Data Scientists, Pre/Post-
Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Denver,
Palo Alto, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney (pivotal.io/locations) and more. We have two
main divisions: Pivotal Labs and R&D.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are rigorously agile. We pair program and TDD every line of
code outside-in. Our product managers are focus on value and validation, our
designers keep the user foremost in our minds. The goal is to teach the
teachers. Our engineers pair with client engineers, often we pair designers
and product managers as well. We have a growing data science practice. More
broadly our services division includes field, data science, educators, app
replatformers, even I lose track.

Not many people get to transform how people think and work. Why not you?

\-- _R &D_ is a big tent these days, encompassing two major cloud platforms
(Pivotal Application Service & Pivotal Container Service), Pivotal Tracker,
Spring Framework, Greenplum, Apache HAWQ (incubating), Gemfire / Apache Geode,
BOSH and Concourse CI. We're adding Pivotal Function Service this year. We
dogfood the cutting edge of our technology on our own commercial cloud,
Pivotal Web Services, run by our awesome CloudOps team. We're the majority
contributors to the Cloud Foundry project and we're a platinum CNCF member
with rapidly-growing contributions to the k8s ecosystem. There is a lot
happening right now and there are greenfield platform opportunities.

Not many people get to work on such systems. Why not you?

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. You'll work with competent people, kind people and go
home at the same time every day. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular.
I think west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [https://grnh.se/xiy346](https://grnh.se/xiy346), or mention my name in
the application form.

You can also email me at jchester+hn-jun18@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here (and traveling). These help me earn a referral bonuses, which
I appreciate.

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer, Distributed
Systems Engineer | Remote | Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lightning Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

{Cryto Protocol Engineer || Distributed Systems Engineer}:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lightning
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

{Frontend Developer}:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer to build out the key applications, libraries, and tools for
the masses to interact with Lightning. Our applications are built on React,
React-Native, MobX and Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a
binary RPC protocol. Ideal applicants have experience building+shipping React-
Native applications, and have also have experience maintaining open source
projects.

You can contact me directly at jobs@lightning.engineering with some, or all of
the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover letter
detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some relevant
work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
asbromberg
Trumid Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | Multiple Data Science
Positions

Trumid Labs is the quantitative analytics group within Trumid. Labs uses data
science to maximize the network effect across Trumid’s products and services.
Trumid Labs' marquee product, FVMP, is an adaptive model that produces real
time prices for approximately 22,000 corporate bonds based on price movements
from multiple data sources. Additionally, Labs is responsible for drawing
business insights from Trumid's internal data, and building out the company's
data infrastructure. Check out FVMP here:
[https://www.trumid.com/labs.html](https://www.trumid.com/labs.html)

About Trumid Trumid is a financial technology startup bringing efficiency to
credit trading through data, technology and beautifully simple products.
Trumid was founded in 2014 by credit professionals with over 100 years of
combined trading experience and is headquartered in New York.

If you’re interested in any of our roles, email me with your resume at
abromberg@trumid.com

== Junior Data Scientist / Engineer == Trumid Labs is looking for a junior
data scientist / engineer eager to make an impact at a growing company. The
products you work on directly affect business operations and our clients. This
is a position where you’ll be expected to take on tasks that range from higher
level data modeling to low level infrastructure and network setup. The
successful candidate possesses intellectual curiosity and the ability to
collaborate with other teams across the organization.

Example Projects \- Write an ETL pipeline to report metrics on user activity
and create corresponding visualizations in Tableau \- Improve the natural
language processing behind our internal chatbot tool \- Collaborate with the
sales team to provide business analytics and reporting \- Research incremental
improvements to our FVMP product and productionize your improvements

== Quant Researcher / Engineer == Trumid Labs is looking for an experienced
quant research / engineer to take ownership of Trumid Labs’ core product,
FVMP. You will be responsible for driving innovations in FVMP as well as
providing day-to-day support. You will also take lead on building new data
products to complement FVMP. The successful candidate will be a self-starter,
intellectually curious and possess the ability to see a project through from
research to production. (Note: Trumid writes all of our own production code).

Example Projects \- Research and productionize improvements to the underlying
process model that drives FVMP \- Improve outlier detection of the data going
into FVMP using a machine learning model \- Build derivative products from
FVMP, such as a service that generates pairs trading ideas by looking at
historical correlations of FVMP

For more details visit
[https://www.trumid.com/careers.html](https://www.trumid.com/careers.html) or
email abromberg@trumid.com

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, and Site Reliability Engineers |
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662](https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662)

\- Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012](https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6](https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6)

\- Data Engineer, ETL & Analytics:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2](https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2)

\- Product Manager:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6](https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: ian [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

------
jcberk
Jobcase | Boston/Cambridge MA | onsite | full time (sorry no interns) |
[https://www.jobcase.com/about_us](https://www.jobcase.com/about_us)

Jobcase runs a set of job boards and a professional social network focused on
the almost 3/4 of the country that doesn't have a four-year college degree.
We're growing quickly, with 80MM registered members, and are mostly self-
funded to 120+ employees, so we're highly focused on data-driven decisions and
making smart capacity investments for the future. We're one of Boston Business
Journal's Best Places to Work (again!).

Recruiting for multiple roles, especially:

 _Platform engineer_ \- Build all our core systems (including interesting
architecture/scaling problems), working on a well-documented code base in a
team with a strong review culture and very clear communications. We use a
Java/Hibernate stack; happy to get applications from people with experience in
comparable technologies.

 _Engineering manager (front-end focus)_ \- Lead a front-end engineering team
working on member and employer applications (mostly in Ruby on Rails).
Collaborate with product management and customer success teams, improve our
development process, and build the careers and knowledge of your team of
engineers.

 _Front-end engineer (especially principal /senior level)_ \- Build all our
member-facing applications including Jobcase.com, working mostly in Ruby on
Rails. Drive the member experience for acquisition and social network
features, working closely with product management and design/UX.

 _Quantitative data analyst_ \- Own a slice of our business metrics and drive
member acquisition and engagement. Send email/SMS communications, work with
engineering to build new flows and features, and come up with experiments to
optimize the member experience.

 _Data science / machine learning / information retrieval (experienced)_ \-
Help our members find relevant advice and jobs, and our colleagues make good
decisions. Have a direct impact on revenue and on engagement, working with a
team that's making major optimizations for our members and with colleagues who
are uniformly data-savvy.

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interviews, with onsite
design exercise and/or take-home coding/analysis exercise. Happy to answer
questions, jberk at jobcase.com - my team works pretty closely with all of
those teams.

[http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nz...](http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nzrsagNgjg18QzdOKcLpbpvq/jobcase-
cambridge-201-broadway/apply)

------
alasano
Coveo | Recruiter - Marketing and Sales Scout | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada
| Full-time, ONSITE

Our talent acquisition team is a key element to our growing success and serve
as guardians of the innovative DNA that lives in every Coveo employee. Here is
your chance to take the lead of all recruitment processes for our Sales and
Marketing teams that are deployed all over North America and in Europe. You
will be a leader, so we’ll expect you to be creative in developing effective
and innovative strategies to promote our employer brand. You will need to be
skilled at distinguishing shining stars from annoying peddlers, identifying
each candidate’s potential and convincing the best of them to join our ranks.

Every day brings new challenges and projects, but here is a typical day on the
job:

* Start your day with a fresh espresso (or tea, according to your preference) and discuss with a few colleagues to see what’s going on in the company. A good recruiter knows their organization by heart.

* Back at your desk, you start research for a specific profile on LinkedIn Recruiter, and prepare a selection of candidates for a VP who is looking for a new sales star on the West Coast.

* You make your way to the conference room: your prospect for a business development role has arrived from Boston for a final interview with the COO. You greet him and answer a few of his questions.

* You go over the most recent applications you received via our ATS before heading down to lunch with your team. Turns out, 4 applicants have an interesting profile! You invite them to a call later this week.

* You have a few phone interviews this afternoon, so you take the time to go over the profiles, prepare your questions and tweak your pitch to convince them to join the company.

* You join a meeting with the rest of the recruitment team to plan the next HR marketing campaigns that will be launched next month. This is crucial, because we have open positions not only in Quebec and Montreal, but also in Atlanta, London and San Francisco. You’ll have to be creative to maximize the scope of the campaign.

* Discuss with one of our leaders in Europe: you want their input on a strategy to recruit a sales person in London.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic (@) coveo.com

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA - Full Stack Engineer, Mobile
Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out.

If you’re this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this
position isn’t for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got
this far, nothing I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem
because while I know you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time
consuming to find you in the midst of the literally hundreds of other
applications I get from everyone else. So this is where I’m going to ask my
first favor: can you make it really easy and obvious how great you are, so I
don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite,
10xgenomics.com

Want to develop software that scientists use to discover the the mechanisms
behind cancer and immunology? Come check out 10x Genomics, we're a biotech
company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical systems to give
scientists new tools to interrogate the root cause of disease. We're growing
our software team of currently seven engineers (including myself) and three QA
engineers to support the rapid adoption of our technology and release of three
new innovative products this year. Scientists are really excited about our
technology as evidenced by the company seeing $71 million in revenue in 2017,
which was more than double our revenue in 2016. Last month we've also raised
$50M in our Series D [1].

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but feel free to email me
if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer, Platform:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
platform/)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Visualization:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
visualization/)

\- Senior Web Developer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-web-
developer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-web-developer/)

\- Senior Product Designer [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-ux-
designer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-ux-designer/)

\- Software Engineer, Platform: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
engineer-platfo...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
platform/)

\- Software Engineer, Visualization:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
visual...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
visualization/)

\- Senior QA Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-in-
test/)

Feel free to reach out if you're interested in working on petabyte scale data
problems using modern software practices or even if you just want to chat. You
can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

[1]: [https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/10x-genomics-
raises-50...](https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/10x-genomics-
raises-50m-secures-75m-credit-facility)

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE |
[https://www.tanium.com/](https://www.tanium.com/)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. For networks with 20k+ computers, it's the
best option by a long shot, and it scales to over a million endpoints without
breaking a sweat.

Lt. Gen. Bill Bender, the recently-retired CIO of the US Air Force, said that
Tanium is "game-changing ... allowing a tremendous amount of automation and
reduced workloads for our network operations people significantly, meaning
things that used to take them months is now down to seconds, or minutes."
[https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

There are quite a number of roles open in Engineering, Technical Account
Management, Security, Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and
more. Take a look at
[https://tanium.com/careers/](https://tanium.com/careers/) and let me know if
there's one you're interested in. I also included a couple of interesting ones
below.

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, and self directed/unlimited vacation
(most folks take 4~5 weeks).

I can't name salary ranges, but my total comp is around $320k ($165k base,
~$100k bonus, and ~$55k stock).

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer: The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js). There's also a growing amount
of Python for endpoint scripting and a tiny bit Rust.

On site or US Remote (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management: The TAM organization is
central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware of.
As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of machines
(or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for advising
2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. TAMs come from all kinds of
backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and really
work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of each
customer.

On site or remote in Canada, France, Japan, UK, or USA.

Director TAM: [https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1](https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1) (Note:
"Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but this is not a
people-managing role.)

Associate TAM: [https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1](https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, and across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, and test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

Our open positions:

* Director of Engineering: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1113092&ref=keyvalu...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1113092&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - DevOps/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Security: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156&ref=keyvalu...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote): [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621&ref=keyvalu...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621&ref=keyvalues)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin or
Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Embedded Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82)

Frontend JavaScript Engineer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

UI/UX Designer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

Backend Engineer (m/f) Python/Java – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=103](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=103)

Big Data Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, SRE, Data, Spark, EMR, Redshift

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists and a bike room. We also believe
heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Senior Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio
is one of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team
committed to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture
of the iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of
modules [1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more
to the React open-source community.

Senior Site Reliability Engineer - We are looking for a Senior Site
Reliability Engineer who is a knowledgeable software engineer and
infrastructure engineer that has a background in programming, infrastructure,
and networking to help take ownership of various parts of our infrastructure
and create new components into self-service, automated solutions that we can
expose to our 120+ software engineering organization.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Senior Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering
team who is very active in the Scala community. We have a Scala based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Dynamo and a variety of other tooling.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our core
ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

------
ordinaryperson
Recently I interviewed with Discovery, although not for any of these exact 3
positions.

Had an HR screen, timed online programming test, then a phone call with the
hiring manager -- who then ghosted me. He seemed obsessed with MongoDB
migrations and upset I hadn't done any.

I realize it prob wasn't you and it's up the hiring manager but ghosting is
unprofessional, IMHO. If I'm going to take time to pass a technical test and
have 2 hour-long phone call interviews, at least e-mail me later to say no
thanks.

~~~
dang
The rules at the top ask you not to post replies like this. I don't disbelieve
you, but we have no way to check the truth or fairness of these posts, and
they're off topic.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17207359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17207359)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
mmt
Where are they on-topic?

Truth or fairness, as checked by moderators, isn't a standard for discussion
anywhere else on HN.

For that matter, does that mean you're checking the truth and/or fairness of
all of these job postings?

~~~
dang
They could be on topic in lots of places, assuming they relate to some
interesting point under discussion and are not just a grudge against X.

You're right in part, but standards aren't binary, they involve messy
interpretation. There's no law of the excluded middle—it's all middle and it's
all included. So instead of asking 'what are the axioms to be universally
applied on this site', you need to ask 'what in this context will make the
site better or worse in the long run'. I know that's unsatisfying but we can't
do better.

So the point is more like this: had we a way to allow only the replies to job
ads which are true and fair, while filtering out the misleading or disgruntled
ones, that might make the job board better overall. But we have no such way,
and the damage caused by false or misleading replies is the bigger risk.

Job hunting and hiring both suck, but there are limits to what we can do about
it here. Allowing Who Is Hiring threads to turn into a combination job-board-
plus-Glassdoor-style pelting range would not benefit the community in the long
run. Knowing HN's limits and respecting them is one of the secrets of keeping
this place going well. Not that it's a secret.

~~~
ordinaryperson
Dan, I appreciate the thoughtful and measured response. But let me offer a
counterpoint: you could apply the same logic to any comment anywhere.

Take yesterday's topic on Microsoft potentially acquiring GitHub. How many
anonymous comments are there slagging Microsoft (or GitHub)? No one has any
way to verify the credibility of comments there, either.

The question is: do complaining about a negative experience (real or imagined)
present any long-term benefit to the community and to the original poster?

If the comment is junk or fake then the poster has the ability to respond as
such (or profess ignorance). But the community gains by either being warned
about a potential job opportunity or seeing how the hirer responds.

I understand not turning this into Glassdoor/Yelp bottom-feeding but I was
specifically referencing the recent hiring practices of this particular
company, not reviewing them as a whole or judging their leadership or
corporate direction or promotion systems etc.

I think if you really want no replies it should be hardcoded into the HN
architecture, but the antiseptic posting of job listing, without any potential
input from people who've recently gone through the process, is IMHO a loss for
the HN community -- if I just want unadorned job listings, I can get that many
other places than HN, and with much better filtering technology.

I recognize this is a gray area but I really think commenters should be
allowed to share interviewing experiences with companies who post here --
keeping HN from becoming a complaining ground is more complex than just
banning comments, IMHO.

Thanks for listening.

~~~
mmt
> you could apply the same logic to any comment anywhere.

That was, essentially, my point all along.

Unfortunately, I think that what dang is saying is that the job posting thread
requires special treatment and guidelins that are, inexplicably [1] _far_ more
strict than the overall HN guidelines, in order to protect the community from
damage.

> If the comment is junk or fake then the poster has the ability to respond as
> such (or profess ignorance).

Or even not dignify it with a response! Surely, HN readers can be trusted to
tell difference between "just a grudge" (or corporate equivalent of ad-hominem
or any other _actually_ off-topic comment) and a legitimate comment, even
complaint, about the hiring process.

> I think if you really want no replies it should be hardcoded into the HN
> architecture

I have also suggested this in the past, especially since it won't incur any
editorial/moderation effort or ambiguity.

[1] This lack of explanation or reasoning is one of my recurring objections

------
adrxyz
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Chatbots, and Natural Language | Onsite
and Remote (Sunnyvale, CA) | Full Time |
[https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p](https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p)

Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable companies
to have a conversation with their customers, through text or voice. We build
NLP and AI tools to assist humans, reducing cost and improving service. We're
building web app and mobile messaging interfaces as well as chat bots on
platforms such as Facebook Messenger, Alexa and Google Home. We are a well
funded start up that moves fast. As Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have
ownership of large projects and the ability to shape the product.

* Frontend Hypewords: React, Redux, Webpack, React Native

* Backend Hypewords: NodeJS, Python, Postgres, AWS

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

* Ability to learn quickly and contribute to new stacks and technologies

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer Silicon Valley competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

------
mightykan
I see you have nearly 30 different third-party frameworks in your iOS app,
some of which are purely for user-tracking and analytics purposes.
Furthermore, it looks like you’re using AWS (AWS Rekognition) and Azure
(Microsoft Face API) AI/Image/Face recognition services. Although your Privacy
Policy mostly covers what you’re doing, a more prominent permission request
screen and more explicit warnings about this is warranted. Your iOS app is
basically just a shell really. All of its functionality is provided by cloud
services. Although this is the norm nowadays, I think the burden of informing
the users falls primarily on you, the developer, especially considering the
main subject of your app is infants and children. All of this is further
alarming since your app isn’t free so even the Facebook excuse of “it’s free!”
doesn’t really apply here.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Can you please not do that?

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17211220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17211220)
and marked it off-topic.

------
russellsparadox
Criteo | Software Engineer | Paris, France; Palo Alto, California | Full time
| Onsite |

Criteo is a technology company that offers a personalized retargeting solution
to advertisers globally.

There are positions for Research, DevOps, Full-Stack engineers and managers.
Looking for someone with 3+ years of work experience. Competitive salary and
benefits.

If you are interested, I can tell you more and provide a referral to our
recruiting team. Send email to s.ivanov@criteo.com with English CV.

------
nitro41
Readme.io | Remote | Enterprise Customer Success

Help our largest customers build their developer experience. Be the first
Account Manager at ReadMe and support our fast-growing portfolio of enterprise
customers.

Apply here: [https://readme.io/careers/](https://readme.io/careers/)

------
loftyal
Wow what a bunch of bullshit

~~~
dang
This violates the rules at the top of this thread. It also breaks the site
rules at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
in at least three ways: being uncivil, calling names, and introducing a
flamewar tangent. We ban accounts that do these things, so please don't do
them on HN.

(We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17207256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17207256)
and marked it off-topic.)

